#ubuntu-unity 2012-10-08
<ricotz> racarr, hi, please consider this bamf change or similar http://paste.debian.net/plain/197585
<tsdgeos> Trevinho: what defines glib::Timeout ?
<gord> tsdgeos, https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity/trunk/view/head:/UnityCore/GLibSource.h#L133
<tsdgeos> gord: ahhh, i thought it was in glibmm or something and couldn't find it anywhere
<tsdgeos> didn't think to look inside unity itself ^_ ^
<tsdgeos> tx
<gord> yeah unity doesn't use glibmm, so anytime you see something like that, it'll be inside unitycore
<gopu> Hi all
<gopu> My unity is having some problem working in 3D
<gopu> Compiz is taking 100 % Cpu in 3D
<gopu> Any idea
<gopu> Anyoone here
<tsdgeos> gord: Trevinho suggested to change g_timeout_add to glib::Timeout, but the first takes a void* with data and the second not, what's the recommented way of using glib::Timeout? Do i inherit from it to stuff in my data?
<tsdgeos> gord: ok, i see how to use it
<didrocks> sil2100: Mirv: can you review/approve https://code.launchpad.net/~didrocks/unity/workspace-switch-translation/+merge/128440 please?
<didrocks> I'm cherry-picking it in 6.0 meanwhile
<sil2100> didrocks: ok, one moment
<didrocks> thanks :)
<Trevinho> tsdgeos: glib::Timeout can also be called with a lambda function, so you can pass to it anything you want
<tsdgeos> yep yep, found that, tx
<Trevinho> tsdgeos: I suggest you to check test_glib_source to see better ways to use it or just grep the unity code :)
<tsdgeos> yes, did that 15 minutes ago ;-)
<Trevinho> tsdgeos: ok, nice :)
<tsdgeos> Trevinho: do i really have to move to glib::DBusProxy? calling g_dbus_connection_call_sync really helps and shouldn't hurt in a test
<Trevinho> tsdgeos: i tought it was simpler to read/write, but if you want continue with that it's ok..
<Trevinho> tsdgeos: what's the problem with the glib:: one?
<tsdgeos> well, the thing is that i trigger the resync and then ask via dbus if it has sent already to know when to end the waiting loop, but to ask via dbus the function that returns a bool i'm using the sync method that is really convinient
<tsdgeos> if i don't have the sync method i need a waiting loop inside the waiting loop
<tsdgeos> which is a bit weirdish
<Trevinho> tsdgeos: ah, ok
<Trevinho> tsdgeos: or feel free to add a CallSync method to glib::DBusProxy too :)
<tsdgeos> ok, i'll have a look at it
<Trevinho> tsdgeos: otherwise another way is just to use the async way.. but after calling it you can just add a utils::WaitForTimeoutMSec(msecs); without the need of adding a new loop
<tsdgeos> yeah, just didn't want to add a random number in that wait
<tsdgeos> i'll try to add the callsync method
<tsdgeos> shouldn't be that hard
<tsdgeos> last famous words
<Trevinho> tsdgeos: hehe :), if it causes too troubles, using the way you're using it's fine as well.. Maybe just add an utility method in TestDBusIndicators, to call a method without repeating all the common parameters (i.e. you pass to it only a method name)
<ricotz> mhr3, hi :)
<mhr3> ricotz, hey
<ricotz> mhr3, you have a moment for bamf?
<mhr3> Trevinho, does ;)
<mhr3> well.. might ;)
<Trevinho> mhr3, ricotz yeah... I have :)
<ricotz> mhr3, i already pinged racarr about it
<ricotz> ;)
<ricotz> i really want to have the webapps dependency optional
<ricotz> Trevinho, so maybe you could consider that http://paste.debian.net/plain/197585
<Trevinho> ricotz: well, yes.. I tought the same few days ago...
<Trevinho> ricotz: looking
<ricotz> Trevinho, it is pretty easy and even doesnt touch the lib
<Trevinho> ricotz: looks fair
<Trevinho> ricotz: please do a MR for that
<ricotz> Trevinho, the depcheck could be done more elegant of course by introducing a real --enable-* flag, but this automatic choice is working
<Trevinho> ricotz: one thing, add another bamfdaemon_webapps_headers += ... and don't move the shared headers to bamfdaemon_sources
<ricotz> Trevinho, https://code.launchpad.net/~ricotz/bamf/optional-webapps/+merge/128456
<ricotz> Trevinho, yeah
<didrocks> sil2100: https://code.launchpad.net/~didrocks/unity/workspace-switch-translation/+merge/128457
<sil2100> didrocks: ugh, ok
<didrocks> sil2100: it's better, we don't have anything to do with the manual upload :)
<sil2100> didrocks: ok then ;)
<tsdgeos> Trevinho: implemented all your suggestions
<Trevinho> tsdgeos: cool
<ricotz> Trevinho, updated the merge
<Trevinho> ricotz: approved
<ricotz> Trevinho, thanks :), feel free to merge it then
<Trevinho> ricotz: automerger will do that in some minutes
<Trevinho> (hopefully) :)
<ricotz> Trevinho, alright
<ricotz> Trevinho, another problem is for sure that if gtk2 is enabled webapps must be disabled
<Trevinho> ricotz: mh probably...
<ricotz> Trevinho, not sure if there are plans to drop gtk2 support which would solve this problem of course
<Trevinho> ricotz: however I was wondering if we could drop bamf-gtk2...
<ricotz> right
<Trevinho> even if ginn still depends on it...
<ricotz> Trevinho, ah, don't worry the daemon doesnt really have a gtk2 flavor so it isnt broken currently with enabled webapps
<Trevinho> ricotz: yeah, i know
<Trevinho> tsdgeos: looks good overall, comments added
<tsdgeos> Trevinho: the lambdas are actaully different
<Trevinho> tsdgeos: mhmh
<tsdgeos> Trevinho: i don't get what you mean with "fix the parameters indentation."
<Trevinho> tsdgeos: well.. the is-connected one should be called anyway for all tests
<mhr3> aaaaaah
<mhr3> CallSync in UnityCore
<mhr3> nooooooooooooooooo
<mhr3> kill it!
<mhr3> kill it now!
<tsdgeos> Trevinho: well, i mymiced the hud tests, that only do the is connected for the first one
<tsdgeos> mhr3: well it was Trevinho that suggested it
<tsdgeos> i did not have it originally i'm just doing what you guys ask
<Trevinho> tsdgeos: in GLibDBusProxy.cpp there's a missing space..
<tsdgeos> Trevinho: which line?
<Trevinho> tsdgeos: 108 in the diff
<Trevinho> tsdgeos: about callsync btw why do you added also the g_main_loop thing?
<tsdgeos> ah right in the declaration
<tsdgeos> Trevinho: because that's how the function you asked me to replace
<tsdgeos> works
<tsdgeos> callsync is sync
<tsdgeos> and thus will wait for the session to be stabilished
<tsdgeos> not fail because you're still not connected
<Trevinho> just call that... and eventually just make it protected so it won't be mis-used... or if mhr3 really doesn't want it, move back to the old one (but put it into a TestClass method)
<mhr3> tsdgeos, Trevinho, it'd be much better to implement a sync-capable subclass somewhere in tests
<Trevinho> tsdgeos: yes, sure but this shuould be handled by the client
<tsdgeos> ?
<Trevinho> tsdgeos: I mean, if the bus is not there, it should not be a problem of glib::Proxy, make the caller function to ensure that
<tsdgeos> you mean move the check to the test?
<mhr3> Trevinho, acquiring the proxy is still async, that's why there's that awful thing
<Trevinho> mhr3: yes, sure... but checking for IsConnected is enough
<Trevinho> tsdgeos: yes
<mhr3> tsdgeos, but yes pls, move it to tests, having the sync variant just breaks half of DBusProxy assumptions
<tsdgeos> mhr3: well, you're asking me to move the whole function, not what Trevinho says
<tsdgeos> can i have a single direction plz? ;-)
<mhr3> i say no DBusProxy::CallSync()
<Trevinho> tsdgeos: ok, remove that... and move it back to the test (but inside an utility function)
<mhr3> i'm fine with test::SyncDBusProxy : glib::DBusProxy {...}
<mhr3> as it's indeed useful in test environment
<mhr3> then again you can just have a wrapper method that will be sync, but call the async method
<mhr3> tsdgeos, afterall that's what you did in there with the main loop spinning
<tsdgeos> mhr3: not really
<tsdgeos> my spinning was for bus connecting
<tsdgeos> but the dbus call was also async
<tsdgeos> err
<tsdgeos> sync
<mhr3> sure, but you can do the same thing for the call
<tsdgeos> yeah
<tsdgeos> well
<tsdgeos> as said already
<tsdgeos> i *had* that
<tsdgeos> and i was asked to change it back
<tsdgeos> i don't mind going back
<tsdgeos> but being 'blamed' for something i did because i was asked feels a bit ackward
<mhr3> sorry, Trevinho likes adding stuff, i'm always more inclined to keep out things that can lead to misuse
 * tsdgeos digs the old code
<mhr3> tsdgeos, but your old code used the gio methods directly, right?
<tsdgeos> g_dbus_connection_call_sync
<mhr3> i do agree with Trevinho that it should use the c++ wrapper, otherwise there's just more risk of forgetting to unref the connection or something
<ricotz> Trevinho, type and annotation fixes - http://paste.debian.net/plain/197659
<mhr3> tsdgeos, Utils::WaitUntil() ftw ;)
<ricotz> mhr3, maybe something for you to look at too ^
<mhr3> the diff looks fine
<tsdgeos> mhr3: how do you want me to use WaitUntil in my case?
<mhr3> with lambda
<mhr3> bool call_finished = false; proxy.Call([&] { .... call_finished = true; }); Utils::WaitUntil(call_finished);
<tsdgeos> oh, i thought you meant for the other parts of the test where i do have my own timers
<mhr3> didn't look throughly, maybe it'd make sense elsewhere as well
<mhr3> timers are flaky
<mhr3> +WaitUntil has a timeout by default
<mhr3> would be awesome if WaitUntil could take a method that returns bool, is that doable with some std::function magic Trevinho?
<Trevinho> mhr3: yes, I tought the same
<Trevinho> mhr3: it should be easy to do
<Trevinho> a std::function<bool()> parameter should be fine
<tsdgeos> ok, i'll do that
<mhr3> Trevinho, and then sigc::mem_fun?
<mhr3> or how would the calling side look like?
<Trevinho> mhr3: yes sigc::mem_fun is fine
<Trevinho> ricotz: fine, please do a MR
<ricotz> Trevinho, done, with some more additions
<Trevinho> mhr3: also std::mem_fn is fine
<ricotz> Trevinho, https://code.launchpad.net/~ricotz/bamf/type-fixes/+merge/128472
<Trevinho> tsdgeos: see http://en.cppreference.com/w/cpp/utility/functional/mem_fn
<tsdgeos> yes, i know i've that already
<Trevinho> tsdgeos: cool
<mhr3> Trevinho, i find mem_fn a bit weird, cause the instance is not part of the functor
<tsdgeos> Trevinho: i'm still a bit confused as of what exactly you want with the dbus part of the test though
<Trevinho> tsdgeos: what you mean?
<Trevinho> tsdgeos: ah about the g_dbus_connection_call_sync ?
<tsdgeos> Trevinho: yep
<Trevinho> tsdgeos: it would be nice if you'd add a TestDBusIndicators::CallPanelMethod(std::string const& name, GVariant* parameters = nullptr) so that by default does
<Trevinho> g_dbus_connection_call_sync(session, "com.canonical.Unity.Test", "/com/canonical/Unity/Panel/Service", "com.canonical.Unity.Panel.Service", name.c_str(), NULL, params, /* ret type */ G_DBUS_CALL_FLAGS_NONE, -1, NULL, NULL);
<tsdgeos> ok, that works for me
<Trevinho> (of course that requires that you initialize the proxy on setup, but that's fine)
<ricotz> didrocks, hi, i think the next bamf 0.3.4 package is ready to be built with introspection and vala bindings
<Trevinho> tsdgeos: for the wait-until thing you can just add this: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1267338/
<ricotz> Trevinho, this would make the gir/vala-api nicer -- http://paste.debian.net/plain/197685
<Trevinho> ricotz: probably it would be nice to add also a GLIB_DEPRECATED in the header
<didrocks> ricotz: hum, do you intend that for quantal? Seems for R or SRU :)
<Trevinho> didrocks: I'd bet for R
<Trevinho> didrocks: we'd need a trunk branch for bamf too, not to mess with the Q things
<ricotz> didrocks, yes R, but i dont see a problem for a SRU here
<didrocks> Trevinho: I think Mirv did a quantal branch
<Trevinho> didrocks: not yet
<Trevinho> didrocks: I asked btw
<ricotz> Trevinho, yeah, but i wanted to see if this is reasonable
<Trevinho> ricotz: yes, it's fine for me
<ricotz> Trevinho, so i guess it seem better to replace the old method body with calling the new one and change the internal usage of too
<Trevinho> ricotz: yes, but leave that as it is for now... or it will break a lot some stuff I'm still working on :)
<tsdgeos> Trevinho: sure, i had that already, but thanks for confirming i did it right :-)
<ricotz> Trevinho, ok
<ricotz> Trevinho, although using GLIB_DEPRECATED will bump the depend to 2.32
<Trevinho> ricotz: for R it should be fine
<ricotz> Trevinho, do you want a MR for this too?
<ricotz> it will break the current build though if deprecations arent disabled
<ricotz> Trevinho, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ricotz/bamf/replace-user-visible/revision/490
<tsdgeos> Trevinho: ok, i think i'm done with the updates (second round :D) https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity/do_not_reuse_menus_on_order_change/+merge/128243
<Mirv> Trevinho: creating a R branch for bamf as well now
<tsdgeos> does anyone know who should i ask about hints to where to start looking for https://bugs.launchpad.net/indicator-sound/+bug/1029219 ?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1029219 in WebApps: libunity-webapps "YouTube Webapp attaching to Rhythmbox, showing current song info. " [Medium,New]
<Mirv> Trevinho: done
<Trevinho> Mirv: thanks
<Trevinho> tsdgeos: could you add to your WaitUntil the extra bool parameter as the one I've pasted to you? So it can be used to check both functions returning false and true
<Trevinho> tsdgeos: for the rest is fine now :)
<Trevinho> tsdgeos: the last thing it would be using glib::Object to handle session and DBusIndicators::Ptr for the indicators (so you can avoid also the TearDown()) method, but this is optional :)
<tsdgeos> ok, let me try that
<tsdgeos> Trevinho: if i do that i have to make the setup not create them the second time setup is called, no?
<Trevinho> no...
<Trevinho> tsdgeos: gtest does for every test -> Constructor() -> Setup() -> Test() -> TearDown()
<tsdgeos> right
<tsdgeos> but if i have no teardown
<Trevinho> (and ~dtor)
<tsdgeos> and just a smart pointer
<tsdgeos> ah
<Trevinho> the destructor will do that
<tsdgeos> it destructs the test class too?
<tsdgeos> ok
<Trevinho> yes
<Trevinho> tsdgeos:  fyi also std::bind will work other than sigc::mem_fun (http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1267338/), but they're fine as well
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> Trevinho: param + smart pointers added
<Trevinho> tsdgeos: cool, thanks... Approved!
<tsdgeos> Trevinho: now should this be added to precise and quantal at least, no?
<Trevinho> tsdgeos: not directly, to get that you need to provide branches for unity-6.0 (should be easy) and unity-5.0 (it could probably be more difficult, due to changed code)
<tsdgeos> sure, i meant if you'll accept patches for those
<tsdgeos> sorry for being unclear
<Trevinho> tsdgeos: yes, sure
<Trevinho> tsdgeos: I've assigned to you the bug for the other series
<tsdgeos> great thanks
<Trevinho> sil2100: did you get my ping last week about backporting this to precise: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bamf/+bug/1026426?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1026426 in BAMF 0.2 "LibreOffice Unity integration (launcher and switcher) is broken" [High,Triaged]
<sil2100> Trevinho: one moment ;)
<sil2100> Ah, yes
<sil2100> We're expecting this one even - we had a talk about how nice it would be to have for an SRU
<sil2100> Trevinho: last week was a really busy time...
<Trevinho> sil2100: yeah, I know, don't worry :)
<sil2100> Trevinho: is it possible to get it ported easily?
<Trevinho> sil2100: very easily: https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/bamf/libbamf-safer-factory-rematch-2.0/+merge/128518
<sil2100> Trevinho: awesome!
<Trevinho> sil2100: ups, that MR is not valid... need to change the target branch, but it's just one line btw
<Trevinho> sil2100: this is good https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/bamf/libbamf-safer-factory-rematch-2.0/+merge/128519
<Dude-man> Hey guys... I'm trying to understand how the HUD is implemented... so developers don't have to make changes to their code... can anyone point to the souce, generally to start looking ? Thanks
<tsdgeos> Trevinho: mmrazik: any idea what this error means ? https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/automerge-unity/1502/console
<tsdgeos> Trevinho: mmrazik: oh wait i was looking at the wrong place
<Trevinho> tsdgeos: that log seems related to packaging issues
<tsdgeos> no no
<tsdgeos> /tmp/buildd/unity-6.8.0+bzr2814stagingfutureubuntu0+793/plugins/unityshell/src/unityshell.cpp:2462:31: error: base operand of '->' has non-pointer type 'unity::WindowManager'
<tsdgeos> that doesn't seem to be "mine"
<tsdgeos> as in caused by my patch
<tsdgeos> but i'll merge and push
<tsdgeos> Trevinho: wops, actually that line also fails to build here, any idea how that happened?
<Trevinho> tsdgeos: merge with trunk...
<Trevinho> or...
<tsdgeos> i did merge with trunk
<tsdgeos> that's actually what broke it :D
<Dude-man> Anyone know anything about HUD ?
<Trevinho> tsdgeos:  ah, ok... tests were compiling fine
<tsdgeos> anyhow, eod here, next try tomorrow if master compiles :-)
<davmor2> Dude-man: probably best to just ask
<Dude-man> davmor2, How da mean ?
<Dude-man> davmor2, I'm trying to find out how the HUD is working... internally ? just wanted to scratch an itch
<ricotz> Trevinho, some more things ;) http://paste.debian.net/plain/197758
<Dude-man> I'm looking to find which souce files to start with... I'm on archive.ubuntu.com looking through packages etc but if anyone has a quick answer to a dev doc or something It would help
<Trevinho> ricotz: ok, MR it! ;)
<ricotz> Trevinho, i am not sure about bamf_tab_source_get_tab_preview though
<ricotz> especially the element-type
<Trevinho> ricotz: it should basically return the thumbnail of the webpage referred by the tab
<ricotz> Trevinho, so the garray constain actual pixel-data in some format
<ricotz> *contains
<Trevinho> ricotz: yes, but the format depend on unity_webapps_context_request_preview
<Trevinho> so it's libunity-webapps thing, I don't know the internals
<ricotz> Trevinho, i see, so i hope transfer-none is the right thing to do here, otherwise it will leak like hell
<ricotz> Trevinho, https://code.launchpad.net/~ricotz/bamf/annotation-fixes/+merge/128544
<Trevinho> ricotz: i think no one will be affected, since the tab_preview is not implemented by any tab-source method yet
<Trevinho> ricotz: you know one thing you could help? :)
<ricotz> Trevinho, heh, i see ;)
<Trevinho> ricotz: I meant... We have an issue with the build system: it does not deletes the generated .c files on make dist(check)...
<Trevinho> ricotz: and this is not a good thing when making tarballs...
<Trevinho> ricotz: would you like to look fix that? :)
<ricotz> Trevinho, so you dont want to ship the generated files at all?
<Trevinho> ricotz: yes, no generated file should be kept
<ricotz> seems easy to fix
<ricotz> Trevinho, i will take a look later or tomorrow
<ricotz> this reminds me too of the messy .bzrignore file ;)
<Trevinho> ricotz: yeah, we have lots of things to clean... :)
#ubuntu-unity 2012-10-09
<tsdgeos> Trevinho: mhr3: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity/make_it_compile/+merge/128642 ?
<mhr3> ehm, how would the mergers push something that doesn't compile?
<mhr3> didrocks, ^^?
<Trevinho> I'm asking myself the same...
<sil2100> tsdgeos: duflu already submitted an MR for that ;)
<sil2100> https://code.launchpad.net/~vanvugt/unity/fix-1064175/+merge/128623
<tsdgeos> sil2100: oh, didn't see it
 * tsdgeos cancels his
<tsdgeos> oh wait
<tsdgeos> Trevinho approved it
<Trevinho> tsdgeos: I've rejected
<duflu> See? This is the right timezone
<tsdgeos> so i win :D
<Trevinho> it now
<duflu> :)
<Trevinho> duflu: approved yours
<tsdgeos> hope the merger doesn't get confused now
<Trevinho> no...
<tsdgeos> last time someoner rejected a merge that had been just approved it was merged anyway :D
<sil2100> Just in case I linked tsdgeos branch to duflus bug as well
<sil2100> ;)
<Trevinho> tsdgeos: so, remove your branch so it won't pull
<didrocks> mhr3: that's the ping I did to mmrazik yesterday, telling that since they -j4, it seems the merger doesnt' wait for the jenkins result
<didrocks> mhr3: watch your logs! :)
<mhr3> didrocks, oh, yea i do remember that, didn't realize it actually caused wrong merge
<tsdgeos> Trevinho: mhr3: approve https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity/do_not_reuse_menus_on_order_change/+merge/128243 again now that the compile fix is in?
<Trevinho> tsdgeos: done
<popey> Trevinho, can you open a guest session and then click the amazon link in the launcher? do you get a second icon appear, i.e. not matched to the amazon icon already there?
<Trevinho> popey: yes, I noticed that few days ago installing Q in a friend's PC...
<Trevinho> popey: but I think the problem is that the web-app gives unity a different-desktop than the one that is sticky
<popey> hmm
<Trevinho> popey: in fact removing the sticked one and using that, it works
<Trevinho> (i.e. sticking the one opened)
<popey> understood
 * popey files bug
<seb128> Trevinho, what is the name for each? is that a bug in the launcher default config then?
<popey> you end up with /usr/share/applications/ubuntu-amazon-default.desktop and ~/.local/share/applications/wwwamazoncoukwwwamazoncouk.desktop
<Trevinho> seb128: yes, I think that
<Trevinho> also in the migration script maybe (need to check)... Another patch I sent to the migration script is still approved but not merged tough...
<Trevinho> is that using the merger?
<seb128> Trevinho, not sure, is that upstream or in the packaging? the packaging doesn't use the merger
<Trevinho> seb128: upstream
<seb128> so I guess the merger should handle it...
<popey> bug 1064260
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1064260 in libunity-webapps (Ubuntu) "Launching Amazon webapp results in two Amazon icons" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1064260
<popey> Trevinho / om26er could you confirm pls
<Trevinho> popey: done
<om26er> yeah I was just looking at bug 1061973 which may have the same cause
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1061973 in unity (Ubuntu) "double listing of menu choices in Applications" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1061973
<ricotz> Trevinho, hi, is something holding back https://code.launchpad.net/~ricotz/bamf/annotation-fixes/+merge/128544 ?
<Trevinho> ricotz: hi... just forgot to approve, sorry
<Trevinho> ricotz: done now
<ricotz> Trevinho, btw, make distcheck it pretty happy here now
<Trevinho> ricotz: coooool
<ricotz> Trevinho, i was trying to be as less invasive as possible, but the makefiles still really need a clean up
<Trevinho> ricotz: be invasive as you need in the daemon... don't break too much the lib though :)
<ricotz> Trevinho, this is better be done in two merges, the distcheck fix and a "no-change" style fix
<ricotz> Trevinho, i am curious is the marshaller really needed while having g_cclosure_marshal_generic since 2.30
<Trevinho> ricotz: probably it can ben removed, but I didn't look at that yet
<ricotz> Trevinho, https://code.launchpad.net/~ricotz/bamf/fix-distcheck/+merge/128661
<tsdgeos> Trevinho: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity/do_not_reuse_menus_on_order_change_for_6/+merge/128663 ready, i'm working on thr 5.0 one now
<Trevinho> tsdgeos: approved
<tsdgeos> tx
<tsdgeos> 5.0 will take a while
<tsdgeos> i just destroyed my precise VM
<tsdgeos> so i'm reinstalling now
<tsdgeos> Trevinho: and the 5.0 one https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity/do_not_reuse_menus_on_order_change_for_5/+merge/128692
<tsdgeos> and now foood
<didrocks> Mirv: do you have a minute for a compiz test?
<Mirv> didrocks: should have
<didrocks> Mirv: so can you try merging https://code.launchpad.net/~vanvugt/ubuntu/quantal/compiz/fix-1039155/+merge/128684, and getting /usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test returning 1?
<didrocks> Mirv: this should fall you back with llvmpipe
<didrocks> (just a dummy script returning 1 and replacing /usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test should work)
<Mirv> (trying)
<didrocks> Mirv: thanks! :)
<Mirv> didrocks: confirming, if 1 is returned low graphics + llvmpipe compiz starts, if 0 (ie. normal unity_support_test in my case) then normal function
<didrocks> Mirv: excellent! thanks a lot for testing :)
<didrocks> Mirv: I think we just wait for duflu to fix the env var and we can shelve that in SRU0
<Mirv> didrocks: sounds good
<didrocks> Mirv: actually, I'll try to get it on the CD, one sec :)
<ricotz> Trevinho, did you had a  chance yet to test the distcheck branch?
<tham> Is there some way to make the Unity Launcher display apps that are in the current workspace only?
<tham> It gets cluttered after a while
<davidcalle> tham, no, the option is only available for alt+tab.
<tham> davidcalle: oh, too bad. This was not so with classic gnome :/ THanks anyway
<tham> this may be stupid, but is it possible to use unity except the launcher and use the classic gnome's taskbar?
<davidcalle> tham, yw. But I'm pretty sure there is a bug open for this, you should add yourself to it to follow its status.
<tham> I make use of all four workspaces and Unity launcher is really cluttered
<tham> davidcalle, Hmm, I'll find it and follow
<davidcalle> tham, I *think* the folding effect is going to be worked on a bit next cycle, which could partially solve your issue.
<tham> davidcalle: good to hear.
<MCR1> bschaefer: Hi :) Do you have a minute ?
<bschaefer> MCR1, hello, and yes I do
<MCR1> I need your approval once again :)
<MCR1> bschaefer: https://code.launchpad.net/~mc-return/unity/unity.merge-fix1006429-fix1006434-fix1063171/+merge/128745
<bschaefer> MCR1, sweet, which one. I see 2 MPs by you
 * bschaefer looks
<MCR1> bschaefer: The problem is that Unity has its own code regarding the "Show Desktop" function, but there are also 2 additional plug-ins providing the same feature
<bschaefer> hmm which one is better? Im guessing the unity stuff needs to be there
<MCR1> bschaefer: Ofc those create problems once activated in CCSM.
<MCR1> The best one is the "Show Desktop" plug-in, but for several reasons smspillaz had to integrate a 3rd show-desktop functionality and code to Unity
<MCR1> so once Unity is active those 2 CCSM plug-ins should be disabled
<MCR1> but nothing is preventing the user from enabling them in CCSM
<MCR1> which then leads to several different bugs
<bschaefer> hmm
<MCR1> (linked to the merge request)
<bschaefer> so this xml feature thing you added will warn when the user tries?
<bschaefer> to set it
<MCR1> So now there will be a warning displayed in CCSM (like for other plug-ins) - yes
<bschaefer> awesome, Ill test it out
<MCR1> It will provide the ability to choose for the user
<bschaefer> ooo so it will say there is a conflict with activating this plug in blah blah blah
<MCR1> So either "Show Desktop/Fade to Desktop" or "Unity" and its built-in showdesktop functionality, but both will not be allowed...
<MCR1> like you cannot enable "Show Desktop" and "Fade to Desktop" at the same time
<bschaefer> cool, I guess im missing those plugin ...
 * bschaefer goes to install them
<MCR1> maybe those are in some extra package, but they are in trunk and active
<MCR1> and working (but only without Unity) and with Unity they cause troubles only...
<bschaefer> hmm I just got a crash and no warning when activating it...
 * bschaefer double checks he didn't do anything stupid
<MCR1> hmm
<bschaefer> MCR1, duh, I have to remove the file so it will re gen the code
<MCR1> ah, maybe - it should not crash
<bschaefer> it shouldn't, but well see if it crashes for me again, if it does then umm ill get a backtrace and see whats up
 * bschaefer has to re build unity....
<MCR1> Actually the best version (most visually attractive) is the one from the "Show Desktop" plug-in, because there you can make the windows slide to the edges of the screen to reveal the desktop, but Unity got its own fading to desktop code - IIRC it was because of the integration to the switcher, but smspillaz knows more... ;)
<MCR1> so there is a reason why we had to integrate the showdesktop functionality to Unity itself and the Compiz plug-ins cannot be used in the case Unity runs...
<MCR1> bschaefer: I'm sorry if I am causing troubles :-D
<bschaefer> oo no, im just recompiling cause I forgot to remove all this stuff from a compiz install
<bschaefer> and was missing some env var
 * bschaefer has a broken desktop atm 
<bschaefer> :)
<MCR1> uh
<bschaefer> im recompiling, ill be back in a few minutes
<MCR1> sure, no stress
<bschaefer> there better not be any!
<bschaefer> MCR1, finally, and awesome that change looks good
<bschaefer> MCR1, but i suppose im worried it Show Desktop should be completely incompatible with the unity pluging...
<bschaefer> s/pluging/plugin
<bschaefer> MCR1, I also think that bug needs to be reviewed/discussed as a bunch of people see to want an opinion on it
<bschaefer> s/see/seem
<MCR1> bschaefer: The only problem I can see here is that the user might be able to turn off Unity if he does not read carefully
<MCR1> but that problem cannot be eliminated (and should not be)
<MCR1> for users using CCSM
<MCR1> but the user should be prevented from enabling a second showdesktop feature, because this just causes problems
<bschaefer> MCR1, yes, but at the same time when I see Daniel mark it for an opinion i would like to hear more of a discussion with smspillaz and him
<MCR1> and the user is not even informed why (it took me some time to figure out)
<bschaefer> yes, but those problems could be fixed as opposed to axing the plugin
<MCR1> The plug-in is not axed and the discussion with duflu was before I found a correct solution
<bschaefer> well the show desktop plugin will no work with the unity plugin with this fix
<MCR1> With my new solution the plug-ins still are available and act like they should and others do already
<MCR1> It did not work before either, see my bug reports
<MCR1> I linked them to the branch merge request
 * bschaefer looks
<MCR1> Try to enable Show Desktop and set it to slide the windows to the edges of the screen
<MCR1> then activate it
<MCR1> with Unity it does not work
<MCR1> without Unity or with Unity-2d it will be functional
<bschaefer> well I can't now because it says Don't enable Show Desktop or Disable Unity
<MCR1> yeah, my fix ofc prevents that now
<bschaefer> MCR1, I would prefer to hear what Daniel says or smspillaz about it
<bschaefer> MCR1, Ill talk to one of them later
<MCR1> bschaefer: Yeah sure, but I hope you read my reports and simply try to reproduce those problems I encountered
<bschaefer> MCR1, and that bug you are talking about to slide the window to the edge of the screen could possibly be fixed
<bschaefer> vs having a dialog that says choose one plug in or the other
<MCR1> bschaefer: No it cannot, because Unity has its own code
<bschaefer> hmm
<bschaefer> which is why I would like to talk to one of them :)
<MCR1> it is in UnityShowDesktopHandler - wait I'll tell you exactly
<MCR1> Unity/plugins/UnityShowdesktopHandler.cpp + .h
<bschaefer> MCR1, hmm yeah. Well it should be an easy answer for one of them then :)
<MCR1> So neither "Fade to Desktop" nor "Show Desktop" work if unityshell runs - that is why they are not even included in the main package
<bschaefer> MCR1, yes, I just want to double check with one of them before a merge :), I do agree with your branch though
<bschaefer> because Im wondering why they wouldn't have done it them selfs
<bschaefer> which makes me think I might be overlooking something
<MCR1> if the warning and dialogue are displayed it works like it should, but ofc I agree on smspillaz or duflu also looking at it :)
<MCR1> Thanks 4 your time.
<bschaefer> MCR1, np! you'll see some sort of review by tomorrow :) and thank you!
<MCR1> I just want to help eliminating frustration when using CCSM to configure Compiz/Unity to ones liking
<bschaefer> I agree, but just to be safe I would prefer sam or duflu to take a quick look since we are pretty close to 12.10 :)
<MCR1> Sure
#ubuntu-unity 2012-10-10
<newman> hi unity is not displaying apps available for download
<didrocks> davidcalle: hey, can you have look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-lens-video/+bug/1062037? seems your fix isn't enough
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1062037 in unity-lens-video (Ubuntu) "unity-lens-video crashed with UnicodeDecodeError in progress_zg_events(): 'ascii' codec can't decode byte 0xd0 in position 0: ordinal not in range(128)" [High,New]
<davidcalle> didrocks, hey
 * davidcalle is looking
<davidcalle> didrocks, ok, reproduced and fixed (Gio returns utf-8 encoded strings, Zeitgeist doesn't, and the lens was trying to encode a string from Gio, like it does for Zg ones). I really need to automate this, especially as we are going to change the logic next cycle. https://code.launchpad.net/~davidc3/unity-lens-videos/fixes-1062037/+merge/128893
<didrocks> davidcalle: excellent! sil2100 on it? (can be part of the SRU0 drop)
<seb128> didrocks, davidcalle, sil2100: that likely can still go in today
<seb128> it's trivial and only on a lens, e.g not likely to break the desktop
<seb128> they just accepted a fix from mvo for a frequent e.u.c issue
 * sil2100 on it
<sil2100> Targetted for SRU-0
<sil2100> seb128: you mean even faster?
<didrocks> sil2100: if the release team is ok with it, we can push it
<sil2100> Oh, ok, I thought its not possible during the cold freeze
<sil2100> I'll test it myself as well
<sil2100> davidcalle: how can I easily reproduce #1062037 ?
<davidcalle> sil2100, the fastest way to test it is to add a video in the Downloads folder (as Zeitgeist will catch it immediately), with the È character in the file name.
<sil2100> davidcalle: awesome, thanks
<davidcalle> sil2100, np
<sil2100> davidcalle: works, approving!
<davidcalle> sil2100, great, thanks!
<didrocks> sil2100: can you backport it?
<didrocks> sil2100: we can upload it because there is the need to rebuild the binary
<sil2100> didrocks: yes, was doing it right now :)
<didrocks> iso*
<didrocks> thanks :)
<sil2100> didrocks: cherry-pick is enough, right ;)?
<didrocks> sil2100: sure :)
<sil2100> didrocks: lp:~sil2100/unity-lens-videos/ubuntu_cp_fix
<didrocks> sil2100: looking
<didrocks> davidcalle: hum
<didrocks> nevermind ;)
<didrocks> sil2100: perfect, thanks!
<didrocks> sil2100: did you look why unity FTBFS on armhf in staging?
<didrocks> sil2100: seems to be a nux dep issue to me
<didrocks> mmrazik: can be related to your new numbering scheme ^
<sil2100> mmrazik|otp: ^ ?
<didrocks> mmrazik: sil2100: anything?
<didrocks> still 4 FTBS on armel/armhf
<mmrazik> didrocks: srry.. missed this ping
<sil2100> Indeed, just arrived another one
<mmrazik> didrocks: so it was building before?
<didrocks> mmrazik: before the switch, I don't remember having seen FTBFS
<didrocks> it seems to pick the wrong nux
<sil2100> mmrazik: maybe -proposed needs to be enabled?
<sil2100> No, wrong, scratch that
<didrocks> nothing in proposed :p
<sil2100> Since 3.8.0-0ubuntu1 is in quantal
<sil2100> ;)
<sil2100> mmrazik: is that some internal mirror that's being used?
<mmrazik> sil2100: there should not be any internal mirror. Just the local repo in a similar way unity-merger is using
<mmrazik> sil2100: but this is failing in launchpad
<mmrazik> well..
<mmrazik> truth is we are not building armel in jenkins
<mmrazik> we probably should
<didrocks> mmrazik: also, another dummy question, but how do we see that all rdepends are rebuilt? the ppa doesn't seem to try rebuilding the rdepends
<mmrazik> didrocks: fginther will be a better person to ask. I don't really know. I believe it just dputs a newer version into the ppa and lets it rebuild.
<mmrazik> with a jenkins build number in the versioning scheme so the dput is not rejected
<didrocks> fginther: ? ^
<didrocks> mmrazik: I still tells you that this versionning sheme is doomed to fail :)
<didrocks> especially the first time we'll have an xx+bzryyy in ubuntu
<mmrazik> didrocks: TBH I didn't quite review what is being done there but isn't the curreent naming scheme pretty much the same what we had before stagingfuture?
<didrocks> mmrazik: hum, not really
<didrocks> also there are some quantal1 and quantal.1
<didrocks> would be nice if there is some doc to explain the difference :)
<mmrazik> didrocks: I have no clue what that is
<mmrazik> fginther: ^
<mmrazik> didrocks: so what is different other than that? the "pkg" thing will break it?
<didrocks> mmrazik: I think so, imagine I'm pushing unity 6.8.0+bzr2821 to distro
<didrocks> so we'll have 6.8.0+bzr2821-0ubuntu1
<didrocks> next upload will create:
<didrocks> 6.8.0+bzr2821+bzr2822+pkg794~quantal1
<didrocks> which will be < than 6.8.0+bzr2821+pkg793~quantal1
<didrocks> (previous upload)
<didrocks> so the package will be rejected
<mmrazik> right...
<mmrazik> fginther: ^^ can we fix it?
<mmrazik> I would vote for XXpkg as I don't really like some random numbers
<didrocks> right, that's what staging had
<didrocks> no + for that
<didrocks> as + > [a-z]
<didrocks> so:
<mmrazik> didrocks: staging had +XX, or no?
<didrocks> 6.8.0+bzr2821pkg793~quantal1
<didrocks> nope, it had:
<didrocks> 6.8.0+bzr2816stagingfutureubuntu0+793
<didrocks> for instance
<didrocks> no + at the end of bzr2816
<didrocks> for that particular reason
<didrocks> so that, we can have:
<didrocks> 6.8.0+bzr2816 (in distro) -> 6.8.0+bzr2816+bzr2817stagingfutureubuntu0+794
<didrocks> which is > to 6.8.0+bzr2816stagingfutureubuntu0+793
<didrocks> so with your conventionning scheme, I would say:
<didrocks> 6.8.0+bzr2821pkg793~quantal1
<mmrazik> didrocks: regarding this stagingfuture stuff... we should talk about that in copenhagen
<didrocks> not really sure why ~ though ;)
<mmrazik> didrocks: it was in some howto I found somewhere on ubuntu wiki
<didrocks> mmrazik: you mean, removing it? :)
<mmrazik> I think
<didrocks> hum?
<mmrazik> didrocks: yes
<mmrazik> didrocks: I mean the ~
<mmrazik> but it was quite some time ago
<mmrazik> so I might be wrong
<didrocks> well, as we have random versions
<didrocks> 6.8.0+bzr2821pkg793quantal1
<didrocks> would do the same :)
<didrocks> and you can still backport to 6.8.0+bzr2821pkg793precise1 if needed
<mmrazik> fginther: lets go with "6.8.0+bzr2821pkg793quantal1"
<mmrazik> I like that
<didrocks> ~ means "less than"
<didrocks> more used by distro :)
<mmrazik> didrocks: I think the '~' comes from here: https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA/Uploading
<didrocks> mmrazik: yeah, it's when we upload something that will go to distro in the end
<didrocks> mmrazik: with the exact versionning
<didrocks> so let's say, I'm preparing unity 6.8
<didrocks> distro will have 6.8-0ubuntu1
<didrocks> but I'm not sure about what I'm pushing, so I want that to be in a ppa
<didrocks> I generally do:
<didrocks> 6.8-0ubuntu1~ppa1
<didrocks> then, if I screw up ;) 6.8-0ubuntu1~ppa2…
<didrocks> in the end, when I push to distro 6.8-0ubuntu1, it's > than 6.8-0ubuntu1~whatever
<didrocks> so people using the ppa will get the distro version
<didrocks> this doesn't really apply here as staging have tweaked versionning
<mmrazik> understood
<mmrazik> I've never anticipated I will know this much about versioning
<mmrazik> and I still know just a fraction
<mmrazik> didrocks: btw. francis is afk for a while. will be back only later.
<didrocks> mmrazik: how to learn versionning without wanting it :)
<didrocks> mmrazik: no worry, keep me posted :)
<mmrazik> yeah..
<mmrazik> didrocks: is the arm* stuff critical (i.e. needs to be resolved today)?
<didrocks> mmrazik: no, but it's spamming the email box since yesterday and as nobody reacted…
<didrocks> would just be nice to ensure it's tracked and getting fixed :)
<mmrazik> didrocks: I've seen it and talked about it with francis but as we were not sure if it is related to the change we decided to wait for a while :)
<mmrazik> btw. where do you see these e-mails?
<mmrazik> didn't realize its spamming somebody
<didrocks> mmrazik: there is no launchpad rationale about it, but anyway, this kind of failure is needed to be tracked
<mmrazik> didrocks: I'm watching it. The ps-jenkins user has a mailing list and we are subscribed there. So if the upload or build fails, launchpad will send the mail to the uploader (i.e. our list)
<didrocks> mmrazik: I think everyone on the unity-team is receiving it
<didrocks> as it's a ppa build failure
 * sil2100 is receiving it for sure
<mmrazik> ok. srry about that guys :-/
<mmrazik> I won't make it today. Will ask francis to have a look. If not him then I'll look at it the first thing tomorrow morning
<didrocks> thanks :)
<sil2100> Francis should appear pretty soon
<fginther> didrocks, sil2100, gentlemen, I'm catching up on the discussion
<sil2100> fginther: thanks :)
<fginther> didrocks, sil2100, So I have a version name issue to fix and a problem with build failures spamming the list
<didrocks> fginther: indeed :)
<fginther> didrocks, Would "6.8.0+bzr2821pkg793quantal.0" be acceptable? The trailing .0 should allow us to dput a .1, .2, etc. in the event that we need to force a rebuild in the ppa.
<didrocks> fginther: and why not quantal0 instead of quantal.0?
<didrocks> seems closer to what distro is using
<Daekdroom> Why not quantal and then quantal0 ?
<Daekdroom> or whatever distro is using
<didrocks> Daekdroom: see above about the rebuild ^
<fginther> didrocks, for some reason, I thought that wouldn't work with quantal9, quantal10, quantal11, etc. but I see now that it still works
<fginther> didrocks, thanks
<didrocks> fginther: yw :)
<MCR1> smspillaz: Hi - thanks for commenting on bug 1006434
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1006434 in Ayatana Design "Show desktop plug-in fades windows out and ignores movement and movement direction settings completely once unityshell is enabled" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1006434
<MCR1> smspillaz: I found a solution for it, simply inform CCSM that unityshell provides the feature showdesktop which fixes this and 2 other bugs.
<MCR1> smspillaz: Maybe you remember the discussion we had about this problem and where you explained to me why unityshell got its own third showdesktop code.
<MCR1> smspillaz: Please take a look at it: https://code.launchpad.net/~mc-return/unity/unity.merge-fix1006429-fix1006434-fix1063171/+merge/128745
<sil2100> fginther: is the build failure for arm resolved?
<fginther> sil2100, the builds appear to be failing due to a compile failure in nux (unity then fails to build because there are no nux packages)
<sil2100> Ah, ok
<sil2100> hm
<sil2100> But only arm nux fails building, right?
<fginther> sil2100, I've suppressed the rebuilds for a moment while I investigate
<fginther> sil2100, nux and unity appear to be failing
<fginther> I suspect once nux builds, so will unity
<fginther> intel builds are ok
<sil2100> Awesome, thanks :)
<sil2100> fginther: ah, so merges are frozen now?
<sil2100> fginther: since I got a mount: special device /var/cache/pbuilder/quantal-unity-team--sru does not exist error on one merge...
<fginther> sil2100, merges are still going through and these will still cause a dput to the ppa
<sil2100> https://code.launchpad.net/~mhr3/unity/fix-1061510-6.0/+merge/128973
<fginther> sil2100, thanks. I'll add it to the stuff I'm investigating
<sil2100> fginther: in the meantime, I'll re-approve it to make sure it's not a singular case :)
<sil2100> In the meantime, it's over EOD for me, so see you tomorrow and good luck!
<MCR1> bschaefer: Hi :) I've attached 2 screencasts to bug 1006434 showing the bug in action (Show Desktop plug-in with and without Unity)...
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1006434 in compiz (Ubuntu) "Show desktop plug-in fades windows out and ignores movement and movement direction settings completely once unityshell is enabled" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1006434
<bschaefer> MCR1, hello, and awesome
<MCR1> bschaefer: Please look at them to better understand the bug ;)
<MCR1> bschaefer: It seems my English is very bad, noone understands it ;)
<bschaefer> MCR1, hmm, well the videos should help
<bschaefer> MCR1, but at the same time you just have give sam and them sometime to go over it :)
<bschaefer> as they are very busy
<bschaefer> MCR1, it also seems that sam understands the problem
<bschaefer> from reading his comment
<MCR1> bschaefer: With Kernel 3.6 I am still having many network problems - had to go back to 3.5 to be able to upload to launchpad... :P
 * bschaefer hasn't noticed any problems yet
<MCR1> Sure, I already talked with him about it quite a qhile ago...
<MCR1> *while
<bschaefer> o hmm
<bschaefer> well since you have added them under the branch to be reviewed they should get to it soon
<bschaefer> but they always seems to have to much stuff to do...
<MCR1> yes, Compiz could need 10 additional sams and daniels ;)
<bschaefer> yes it could
<bschaefer> and should
<MCR1> Unfortunately my skills are just good for newbie fixes...
<bschaefer> ill try to poke them later again, i didn't get a chance last night (got busy on another bug)
<bschaefer> well as long as your learning new things you wont be for long :)
<bschaefer> plus compiz is a bit...overwhelming at first
<MCR1> bschaefer: You do not need to poke them again, but you could comment on my branch that you tested the fix and that it prevents the combining of Show/FadeTo Desktop + Unity if you like...
<bschaefer> MCR1, will do
<MCR1> thx
<MCR1> a lot
<bschaefer> np!
<dandrader> there's a bug with the latest unity when using an nvidia card (with nouveau or proprietary driver) where there's a colored rectangle being drawn where the launcher normally stands while the launcher is hidden. is that know? it started after I upgraded this morning
<dandrader> when I boot my PC with the integrated intel graphics it works normally
#ubuntu-unity 2012-10-11
<didrocks> sil2100: hey, https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/bamf/libreoffice-base-and-tests-0.3/+merge/129005 is important IMHO (approved but not merged, i think you didn't add the quantal branches for those?)
<didrocks> would be nice to confirm that it fixes "double clicking on an odt file in nautilus shows no appmenu"
<sil2100> didrocks: let me look at it, but it indeed looks important
<didrocks> sil2100: not sure the fix is related to that (I just had a quick look TBH)
<sil2100> didrocks: will test-build it then, but I see the bug is already set for SRU0/1
<didrocks> sil2100: thanks! do not forget to restart bamfdaemon and unity (or use a guest session) for testing :)
<sil2100> didrocks: I tend to use the guest session, since I can't guarantee anything on my main one ;p
<didrocks> heh ;)
<sil2100> didrocks: tested the bamf branch - it doesn't fix the appmenu issue, since it's just related to LO Base, but it works
<didrocks> sil2100: ok, thanks for testing, good to put it in the SRU0 world then :)
<sil2100> didrocks: np ;)
<Trevinho> didrocks: hey, what was the bug you're referring to?
<sil2100> Trevinho: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bamf/+bug/1026426
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1026426 in BAMF 0.2 "LibreOffice Unity integration (launcher and switcher) is broken" [High,In progress]
<sil2100> Trevinho: this probably...
<Trevinho> sil2100: that's another bug, that's fixed by https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/bamf/libbamf-safer-factory-rematch-2.0
<Trevinho> sil2100: at that point, could you please approve the precise branches for https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/bamf/libbamf-safer-factory-rematch-2.0 and https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/bamf/libreoffice-base-and-tests-0.2 ?
<sil2100> But that's for 0.2, right?
<Trevinho> sil2100: yeah => precise
<sil2100> Ah, I see a 0.3 too
<sil2100> Awesome!
<Trevinho> the 1026426 bug was alredy fixed in 0.3
<sil2100> I'll test-run it
<Trevinho> sil2100: it would be nice to have a P SRU then
<sil2100> Indeed!
<Mirv> yeah, that's what I asking as well
<Mirv> and I targeted the 1026426 also to precise for that reason
<MCR1> sil2100: Hi :) Something seems to be wrong with the Unity merger...
<MCR1> https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity/trunk
<MCR1> It mixed my merge request with bschaefer's commit somehow...
<MCR1> didrocks ^^
<MCR1> see r2827
<MCR1> never seen this before
<didrocks> MCR1: ask mmrazik|lunch and francis: they changed the merger, not really familiar how it works
<MCR1> ok - seems strange though - I am now checking if my change was really merged
<sil2100> Not good
<MCR1> sil2100: You see the problem ?
<sil2100> MCR1: was your branch approved by anyone for merging?
<MCR1> sil2100: My merge request was marked as merged and mixed with bschaefer's commit, but my change has not been merged (just checked it)
<MCR1> sil2100: Not 100% sure, but I think not as noone commented on it...
<MCR1> sil2100: And it was NOT merged either
<sil2100> This is really strange, LP says one thing, merge commit says something else
<sil2100> mmrazik|lunch: ^
<MCR1> yes exactly
<MCR1> I am setting my branch up for review once again
<sil2100> No, wait
<sil2100> Let's wait for mmrazik|lunch to pop up back from lunch
<MCR1> It fixes 3 bugs btw and should be approved by someone here :) - too late, sil2100 - I already did it
<sil2100> Best if he sees the situation as it is
<sil2100> MCR1: ah, no problem then
<sil2100> MCR1: ;)
<MCR1> ok
<sil2100> MCR1: anyway, somethings broken - either LP is going mad or the new merger
<MCR1> sil2100: The preview diff now shows no change although the change is not in trunk !
<MCR1> sil2100: Something smells very fishy here
<MCR1> sil2100: My branch was somehow !destroyed! during the process and I had to commit the change again - which is a small problem for a one line fix, but might be a big problem for more complicated branches...
<sil2100> MCR1: ouch
<sil2100> fginther, mmrazik|lunch: ^
<sil2100> MCR1: I'll inform the guys about it
<MCR1> thx
<MCR1> not a big problem for me, but might be hard for others, so merges should be halted until fixed or there will be some angry programmers
<sil2100> For me it looks like a rather critical issue
<MCR1> yep, for me too
<sil2100> As it essentially 'breaks' lp:unity a bit
<MCR1> yes
<MCR1> that is why I immediately reported it
<sil2100> With attaching LP info to bugs that are not fixed, but marked as fixed etc. = not good
<sil2100> MCR1: big thanks for noticing this
<MCR1> to not f*ck up lp:unity completely
<MCR1> Is the merger kjust new for Unity or also for Compiz and other projects ?
<MCR1> *-k
<sil2100> MCR1: from what I know all trunks are using the new merger, i.e. compiz, unity, nux, libunity, bamf etc.
<sil2100> MCR1: the quantal branches are still using the old one
<sil2100> (i.e. lp:unity/6.0)
<MCR1> sil2100: Just FYI: The bugs did not get marked as fixed...
<MCR1> smspillaz: Attention !!! ^^
<mmrazik> MCR1: regarding the branch...
<MCR1> mmrazik: Yes ?
<mmrazik> MCR1: any chance brandon's branch included your revisions but didn't set your branch as prerequisite in the MP?
<mmrazik> actually.. I can check myself
<MCR1> mmrazik: No, as my change is not in trunk yet.
<MCR1> mmrazik: But my branch was somehow changed in the process also, I had to re-commit my fix.
<MCR1> mmrazik: as the diff was empty after the broken merge
<mmrazik> MCR1: what does it mean "My merge request was marked as merged and mixed with bschaefer's commit"
<mmrazik> I don't understand the "mixed" part
<MCR1> mmrazik: https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity/trunk
<mmrazik> MCR1: I see... thanks
<MCR1> Look at the last commit (r2827) - it says Merged branch lp:~mc-return/unity/unity.merge-fix1006429-fix1006434-fix1063171
<MCR1> but this is not true at all
<mmrazik> MCR1: I'm just looking at the log of Brandon's branch
<mmrazik> and there is a merge from your branch indeed
<mmrazik> MCR1: its r2817 in his branch
<mmrazik> sil2100: ^^^
<mmrazik> MCR1, sil2100: TBH I don't know what we should do with stuff like this. It would most likely happen with the old merger as well as this part is still tarmac code
<MCR1> mmrazik: Do you have a link ? Strange, because my change is not in unity trunk yet, see https://code.launchpad.net/~mc-return/unity/unity.merge-fix1006429-fix1006434-fix1063171/+merge/129150
<mmrazik> MCR1: this is what I did. Not sure where to find it in launchpad:
<mmrazik>  bzr branch lp:~brandontschaefer/unity/alt-grave-ordering-fix
<sil2100> Confusing
<mmrazik>  bzr log --include-merged|less
<mmrazik> that explains why it closed the bugs... the branch was included in Brandon's... so bzrlib/tarmac did some magic and found all the branches in tarmac, marked them merged
<mmrazik> it is just weird that the change didn't really make it into trunk
<MCR1> I think Brandon tested my branch, maybe something got mixed there - but I am clueless
<mmrazik> weird is that the merge is in his log but the change isn't
<mmrazik> maybe he reverted it?
 * mmrazik is looking into it a bit more
<MCR1> might well be
<MCR1> mmrazik: Sorry 4 the problems I am causing :-[
<mmrazik> MCR1: not your fault ;)
<mmrazik> don't worry
<MCR1> I am happy that at least the unity code was not mixed up by this... - so it is just a wrong commit message we are dealing with here...
<mmrazik> MCR1: well.. the commit message is sort of correct given that according to the log brandon's branch has some info about merging yours
<mmrazik> the weird thing is that the diff for that revision seems to be unrelated
<mmrazik> maybe he merged, then reverted (manually), did some more changes
<mmrazik> and commited
<MCR1> probably
<mmrazik> let me followup by e-mail
<mmrazik> but to me this looks pretty much like some bzr/launchpad misuse
<mmrazik> from what I see in the logs/branches this behavior is expected when you do stuff like this
<mmrazik> sil2100: FYI ^^^. I'll followup to your e-mail.
<mmrazik> MCR1: what is your e-mail so I can CC you?
<mmrazik> (feel free to private msg; I'm just too lazy to find out myself)
<didrocks> 13:53:06   mmrazik | that explains why it closed the bugs... the branch was included in Brandon's... so bzrlib/tarmac did some magic and found all the branches in tarmac, marked them merged
<didrocks> -> this is normally launchpad doing that automatically
<mmrazik> ok... so not bzrlib but launchpad..
<didrocks> when you push a branch it scans the new commits
<didrocks> and check if all rev in every MR is included
<didrocks> and close them
<mmrazik> I think I tried that manually once and it didn't do it
<mmrazik> so thats why I thought bzrlib/tarmac is doing something more
<mmrazik> but I might be just mixing stuff
<didrocks> mmrazik: maybe there are some hiccups, but by using that at least 10 times a day, I can ensure you it generally works :)
<mmrazik> didrocks: it actually makes more sense
<mmrazik> good to know
<Mirv> could someone with nvidia binary, someone with nvidia nouveau and/or someone with fglrx try out the nux from  ppa:timo-jyrinki/prerelease in quantal and report back if seeing anything regressing in bringing Dash visible / active blur?
<Mirv> there's a performance patch included that probably shouldn't cause any trouble, but since I'm currently only able to test on intel...
<mhr3> Mirv, tested nux trunk with nouveau, works fine, don't see any regressions
<Mirv> mhr3: thanks
<Mirv> yeah, nux trunk is fine as well for testing :)
<mhr3> (otoh i don't see any performance benefits either)
<mhr3> guess it's something small
<Mirv> it's small withing the context where dash causes all the slowness by drawing its contents over and over again
<Mirv> still it should help in some cases
<groverblue> I just read that Unity will do away with 2D.  I think this is a problem because (form my usage experience), 3D does not work well when I remote desktop into my Ubuntu machine.  The screen does not redraw properly.
<Mirv> groverblue: the current solution is software rendering via llvmpipe
<Mirv> but there will be surely more work done on that front as well. fortunately 12.04 LTS will be supported for 5 years with its unity-2d.
<groverblue> good to hear on the support.  I just wanted to make you guys aware that 3D + desktop sharing is an issue.
<groverblue> thank you for your response.
<didrocks> sil2100: did you try https://bugs.launchpad.net/bamf/+bug/1026426?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1026426 in BAMF 0.2 "LibreOffice Unity integration (launcher and switcher) is broken" [High,In progress]
<sil2100> didrocks: no, but I see Timo checked it and approved it
<sil2100> didrocks: although now I notice there's only a merge to trunk and 0.2
<sil2100> 0.3 is missing
<didrocks> does it fix the "double click on a file and getting the appmenu?"
<didrocks> Trevinho: ^
<sil2100> Trevinho: could you backport it to 0.3 ?
<Trevinho> sil2100: it's already in 0.3...
<Trevinho> sil2100: (rev 487)
<sil2100> Oh, didn't see it linked in the bug
<Trevinho> didrocks: mhmh.. not sure I got the issue... double clicking in an LO file... and?
<didrocks> Trevinho: you have a match in the launcher
<didrocks> Trevinho: but no appmenu
<Trevinho> didrocks: ah... well, I've never noticed it
<Trevinho> didrocks: chcking now, but it should be the same
<didrocks> Trevinho: can you have a look, just to ensure bamf isn't guilty?
<didrocks> that there is no nasty race :)
<Trevinho> didrocks: no, it doesn't fix it
<Trevinho> didrocks: need to switch back to another win to see the menus
<didrocks> Trevinho: ok, you think it's rather on libreoffice side than bamf?
<didrocks> yeah, exactly
<Trevinho> didrocks: well... let me think... need to check the panel code side
<didrocks> thanks Trevinho ;)
<didrocks> sil2100: FYI ^ (as I pinged you to track it yesterday ;))
<Trevinho> didrocks: do we have a bug for that as well?
<didrocks> yep, one sec
<didrocks> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libreoffice/+bug/1064962
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1064962 in libreoffice (Ubuntu Quantal) "Global menubar items do not work when opening a document directly from nautilus with no LibreOffice instance running" [High,Confirmed]
<Trevinho> now didrocks funny thing... if I do a gdbus monitor --session --dest com.canonical.Unity.Panel.Service --object-path /com/canonical/Unity/Panel/Service then the bug disappears
<Trevinho> mh, ok, not anymore
<didrocks> Trevinho: really funny :)
<Trevinho> and now again... -_-
<Trevinho> didrocks: it doesn't seem an unity issue tough... Since also the panel service has not any menu stored... also doing a Sync after some time that LO has been opened, still the panel service has no menus...
<Mirv> sil2100: I branched 0.3 from trunk only after the merge
<Trevinho> so it seems more an indicator-appmenu issue
<didrocks> Trevinho: ok, thanks for confirming, can you ping Sweetshark on #ubuntu-desktop with that info?
<didrocks> and ted
<Trevinho> didrocks: yes
<didrocks> thanks Trevinho ;)
<sil2100> Mirv: ah ;)
<sil2100> Mirv: ok, thanks
<sil2100> didrocks: I tried pinging ted twice, but e-mail is best probably
<didrocks> sil2100: maybe try on #systems?
<didrocks> larsu and others can have a look
<ViaNocturna> wonder if anyone can help, when i log in, unity has no transparency etc, it takes a few log outs and log ins to get the full unity3d, anyone have any ideas why?
<LBo> Hi, I'm using appindicator3 for a timer application
<LBo> It display %H:%M in the indicator label
<LBo> And I would like the colon to blink
<LBo> Replacing it with a space every second doesn't work because of the font spacing
<LBo> Is there a way I can achieve this?
<seb128> LBo, that doesn't seem like a good idea
<seb128> LBo, I don't know about the spacing question but that will create constant activity on the bus and wakeups for the system preventing any power manager to do its job
<LBo> seb128: ok, good argument
<meebey> seb128: are you involved in libmessaging-menu btw?
<meebey> seb128: I ported Smuxi to it and noticed an odd side effect
<seb128> meebey, "involved", I used it and I'm following what those guys do but I'm not involved in the code
<LBo> I'll keep it to minute feedback then
<meebey> seb128: ic, do you know if its by design that the application entry in the msg menu will always start (invoke) the application?
<meebey> that works great as long as the application support single-instance, when not its a real pain though
<seb128> LBo, great ;-)
<LBo> seb128: thanks for the help
<meebey> seb128: when you activate it I mean
<seb128> meebey, I mentioned it to Lars when I ported xchat-indicator
<seb128> LBo, yw!
<meebey> there is a source-activated event, too bad that wasnt used for the app itself...
<meebey> could have been null as source_id or so...
<seb128> meebey, it's not so much "by design" that the recommended app behaviour, he wasn't against adressing that usecase, it just didn't think about it for the first iteration
<meebey> seb128: what was the outcome, or are there known workarounds?
<seb128> it->he
<meebey> seb128: ic
<meebey> seb128: Lars is the main dev of it?
<seb128> the outcome was "yeah; we should probably do something about that"
<seb128> yes
<meebey> I should maybe talk to him then
<seb128> he's larsu on IRC
<meebey> thank you
<seb128> he's online during european work hours
<seb128> yw
<seb128> just open a bug otherwise
<seb128> he reads those
<meebey> will do
<seb128> it would be good to have that registered in the tracker in any case
<seb128> great
<meebey> ack
<meebey> seb128: last question, what is the right project on LP? searching for libmessaging-menu wasnt that useful
<meebey> only found branches by ken
<seb128> meebey, indicator-messages
<meebey> yeah, https://bugs.launchpad.net/indicator-messages thanks
<meebey> https://bugs.launchpad.net/indicator-messages/+bug/1065732
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1065732 in Messaging Menu "Application entry in Messaging Menu always starts the application" [Undecided,New]
<davidcalle> popey, I've just pushed a new commit on the merge. Another call wasn't stopped. SRU 0 material I suppoe.
<davidcalle> suppose*
<popey> davidcalle, thank you, yes, that's the plan
<davidcalle> popey, by the way, do you have a screenshot of the new legal button in the lens bar? I'm pretty curious about how it's going to be presented.
<popey> not yet, no
<seb128> davidcalle, the version it is in the ubuntu-desktop ppa if you want to try it
<seb128> davidcalle, it's basically a label in the lens bar at the right
<seb128> davidcalle, it looks ok
<davidcalle> seb128, thanks!
<seb128> yw
#ubuntu-unity 2012-10-12
<ppd> hi, I wondered whether a further version of compiz will be released in time for the quantal release? Current unity+compiz in quantal is hell on nvidia multi-monitor
<Mirv> andyrock: could you prepare a version of lp:~andyrock/unity/fix-1048274 for unity 6.0 branch as well?
<Mirv> now that the trunk branch was merged
<andyrock> Mirv, sure
<Mirv> andyrock: thanks
<andyrock> Mirv, https://code.launchpad.net/~andyrock/unity/fix-1048274-6.0/+merge/129370
<Mirv> andyrock: thank you
<andyrock> np
<didrocks> Mirv: FYI, can you look for the video lens? https://code.launchpad.net/~davidc3/unity-lens-videos/stop-looking-for-recommendations-when-no-remote/+merge/129309
<didrocks> Mirv: this one should be in SRU0, not sure if you forked the branch though for those lenses
<davidcalle> didrocks, heya, about that, what's the merger issue in this specific case, when he refuses to merge on "No commit message specified"? Where should the message be set?
<didrocks> davidcalle: you have a "set commit message" button above the description
<davidcalle> didrocks, oh god.
 * davidcalle goes back to his cave
<didrocks> :)
<didrocks> at bat cave at least? ;)
<davidcalle> didrocks, shame cave. :p
<didrocks> heh ;)
<Mirv> didrocks: no separate Q branch for video/scope, and yesI targeted it for sru-0 as indicated in the bug
<didrocks> Mirv: excellent, thanks!
<Mirv> davidcalle: now that lp:unity-scope-video-remote exists (and I guess it contains everything up to 0.3.9), shouldn't the merge request be against it as well instead of the lp:unity-lens-videos/remote-videos-scope-trunk?
<Mirv> just a cosmetic issue, though
<Mirv> (...and will need merger changes as well)
<davidcalle> Mirv, IIRC, it was decided to wait until the release and SRU0, to move trunk to its lp project.
<Mirv> davidcalle: sounds wise
<davidcalle> Mirv, I've been manually merging current trunk to the project, though, so it wouldn't be an issue to change now, but since different people have been working on it and  making releases in the current video lens project, I didn't want to add confusion during the cycle.
<davidcalle> Mirv, by the way, do you know who is taking care of the merge now?
<davidcalle> merger*
<Mirv> davidcalle: mmrazik and fginther have the most experience, while me and sil2100 can try to tinker as well if in hurry
<davidcalle> Mirv, ty
<mhr3> davidcalle, fyi, we'll be moving the u1 music scope into shopping lens (cause they use the same code to create the music previews)
<mhr3> i would like if the u1 video scope went there as well
<mhr3> so shopping-lens would be actually a u1-services project
<mhr3> i suppose that's exactly what you don't want, but it makes sense to keep those in one place
<davidcalle> mhr3, got it. I will need to find a way with them to resolve a potential conflict between adding Youtube Online Accounts integration and the Youtube search coming from videosearch.ubuntu.com
<mhr3> of course this would make most sense if u1 video was ported to vala and again parts of it could be reused in shopping if necessary
<davidcalle> mhr3, indeed
<mhr3> but ultimately there's no such request for now...
<mhr3> that may change though
<davidcalle> mhr3, the only part bothering me is the fact than free online videos would go in the same bag as unfree u1-services. On the other hand, they handle the server behind it. But that's just a *me* problem. I'll focus on video online accounts anyway, and with a merger and deduplication, videos coming form videosearch and ones from online accounts should blend... *brain dumping on you, sorry*
<mhr3> well, it allows us to do smartness on the server...
<davidcalle> mhr3, yeah, that would be nice too...
<davidcalle> mhr3, by the way, there could mergers in every lenses, with a small doc on which fields it happens, for at least proper gdocs merging and third parties too.
<mhr3> davidcalle, i meant the fact that we do single query to our servers enables us to do more stuff than requiring the lens to merge results from various scopes and do dedup and everything on its own, it'd get messy on the lens side
<mhr3> davidcalle, yea... changes are being brewed :)
<mhr3> changes for Unity-7.0
<davidcalle> mhr3, sure, but if you add user youtube/vimeo videos via Online Accounts, there still need to be a merger in the lens. Well, unless the server knows about the accounts and can retrieve things like non-public videos and contacts... That would be brilliant, but passing Online Accounts oauth stuff to a server is pretty nasty.
<bbbenjy> How to add shortcuts to Unity ?
<bbbenjy> How to "see" commands behind the shortcuts ?
<MCR1> didrocks: Hi :) Do you have 5 minutes ?
<didrocks> MCR1: sure
<MCR1> I start with this one: https://code.launchpad.net/~mc-return/unity/unity.merge-fix1006429-fix1006434-fix1063171/+merge/129150
<MCR1> It fixes 3 bugs properly, is tested and needs approval.
<didrocks> MCR1: looks good to me, approving
<MCR1> and then I would need your logic attention for 2 minutes, didrocks - as I know you are a far better coder than me ;)
<didrocks> MCR1: if you want that in quantal, you need to make the bugs compliant with the SRU process
<MCR1> How should I do that ?
<didrocks> and propose a branch for 6.0 :)
<didrocks> MCR1: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates#Procedure
<didrocks> just follow the checklist :)
<MCR1> Important is that it finally lands, not that it is immediately available, but I'll look - thanx :)
<didrocks> all 3 bugs needs it :)
<didrocks> so, some logic question? :-)
<MCR1> The second thing is about bug 1063249
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1063249 in unity (Ubuntu) "Unity Show Desktop fade back in function not smooth" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1063249
<MCR1> yes
<MCR1> please open unity/plugins/unityshell/src/UnityShowdesktopHandler.cpp
<didrocks> yep ;)
<MCR1> line 148+ says progress_ = 1.0f; state_ = StateInvisible;
<didrocks> indeed ;)
<MCR1> but then in line 171 opacity is set to max value
<MCR1> if progress == 1.0 -> it should be no opacity then, so the fix should be line 171:   if (progress_ == 0.0f)
<MCR1> Have you read the bug report and tested what happens ?
<didrocks> let me look at the bug I guess :)
<didrocks> but without knowing the code path, what you are telling makes sense
<didrocks> especially as you have     opacity *= (1.0f - progress_);
<MCR1> It is best to enable slow animations in CCSM to see what is happening
<MCR1> yes, you are correct
<MCR1> but I unfortunately cannot test my fix at the moment
<MCR1> CCSM->Composite Plug-in->Slow animations
<MCR1> The bug indeed just happens if windows are fully faded out, so I am quite sure I got the right fix
<MCR1> but I cannot test here at the moment ;)
<didrocks> MCR1: I think your fix is right ;)
<MCR1> but this behaviour annoys me a lot
<didrocks> why can't you test it?
<MCR1> Several reasons: Instability on Quantal, especially when doing large file operations
<MCR1> like compiling
<MCR1> gfx freeze
<MCR1> I am suffering from that for about 5 weeks now
<didrocks> urgh, not really nice
<MCR1> yep
<MCR1> urgh is the right word for it
<MCR1> but it might be my SSD dying
<MCR1> as I've exchanged all other things already
<didrocks> MCR1: can't really test it right now, don't want to loose my session and some other stuff to finish, but I would say removing progress == 1.0 will enable to go until opacity *= (1 - 1)
<MCR1> kernel, xorg & co
<didrocks> ah, yeah, try booting on an usb
<MCR1> yes - and that is what it SHOULD do
<didrocks> you can even just:
<didrocks> apt-get build-dep unity
<didrocks> apt-get source unity
<didrocks> and debuild
<didrocks> in the live system
<didrocks> to see how it goes
<didrocks> (persistent usb key is better :))
<didrocks> MCR1: I *think* your fix is safe to submit, let me look at the commit itself
<MCR1> I will ask bschaefer later if he still is willing to test a fix from me after the merger troubles recently ;)
<MCR1> I have not created a branch yet
<didrocks> revno: 2164.1.8
<didrocks> revno: 2164.1.8
<didrocks> revno: 2164.1.8
<didrocks> revno: 2164.1.8
<MCR1> but this should really go to quantal as show-dektop-fade-back-in is used quite commonly
<didrocks> "coding style"
<didrocks> urgh
<MCR1> ?
<didrocks> copy and paste failure ;)
<MCR1> ah
<didrocks> so yeah "coding style"
<didrocks> on that rev ^
<MCR1> Pardon ?
<didrocks> doesn't help really to know if the == 1 has been adding to fix something else
<didrocks> MCR1: I mean, last time the line we are wondering about has been changed is in rev 2164.1.8
<didrocks> (bzr blame helps to know that ;))
<didrocks> and the commit message associated with it is "coding style"
<didrocks> (so probably a refactoring)
<MCR1> I will ask bschaefer later if he has 5 min to test my fix so we know for sure then...
<didrocks> MCR1: get it under test by bschaefer if he's time, and then propose to unity and 6.0 :)
<didrocks> sure :)
<didrocks> MCR1: maybe a backport to precise can be interesting if impacted (didn't check)
<MCR1> ok, I'll prepare the branch then - thx a lot as always
<MCR1> didrocks: yes, afair it is impacted as well
<didrocks> thanks a lot for looking at those little pesky bugs which destroy the user experience :)
<MCR1> np, it is my user experience as well which gets destroyed
<MCR1> but I still want my plug-ins back ;)
<didrocks> :)
<MCR1> https://code.launchpad.net/~mc-return/unity/unity.merge-fix1063249/+merge/129457
<MCR1> bschaefer: Hi :)
<MCR1> bschaefer: Sorry for the inconvenience I caused last time ;)
 * bschaefer looks
<bschaefer> MCR1, also hello
<MCR1> bschaefer: Sorry again and I have another "attack" on you :)
<bschaefer> MCR1, what sort of attack?
 * bschaefer also just woke up
<MCR1> bschaefer: Because you are the testing master it would be very nice if you could test the above branch 4 me, but please do not hurry with the coffee ;)
<MCR1> I think I've fixed the fade-in showdesktop behaviour, but it is yet untested...
<bschaefer> MCR1, I can take a look at making a test. Though looking at the bug/branch it might need to be a manual test
<bschaefer> as it is more of a visual change
<bschaefer> but let me see what the branch does
<MCR1> yes ofc - I want nothing more
<MCR1> just a manual test
<MCR1> Please enable CCSM->Composite Plug-in->Slow animations to see if it works like intended and to see how it works now :)
<bschaefer> well a manual test is always the last resort
<MCR1> it is really enough for this one, believe me
<MCR1> currently the showdesktop-fade-in is broken (popping in-fading-out-then-fading-back-in)
<MCR1> with my fix it *should* be smooth again (if it ever was)
<bschaefer> MCR1, hmm everything seems to fade back it as well
<bschaefer> with out your branch
<MCR1> have you enabled the slow animations ?
<bschaefer> yeah
<MCR1> and waited until showdesktop has faded out completely
<MCR1> ?
<bschaefer> ill wait a bit longer
<MCR1> you have to wait
<bschaefer> oo there we go
<conscioususer> mpt: le ping
<MCR1> otherwise the progress is not 1.0f or bigger
<bschaefer> that is weird
<bschaefer> cool, Ill see what your branch does :)
<MCR1> and it has to be 1.0f to see the bug (opacity is set to full then)
<MCR1> thx
<bschaefer> MCR1, awesome, that works
<bschaefer> MCR1, sooo writing a manual test is really easy :)
<MCR1> \o/
<bschaefer> go to unity/manual-test
<MCR1> Should I really write one ?
<bschaefer> Yeah,
<bschaefer> Ill help you
<MCR1> I do not really need help to do it
<bschaefer> alright :), caause we love tests
<MCR1> I've seen the manual tests already - should be able to do it
<bschaefer> awesome, WindowManagement.txt should be  a good place for it
<MCR1> Could you please comment on my branch, that it is tested ?
<bbbenjy> How to add shortcuts to Unity ?
<bbbenjy> How to "see" commands behind the shortcuts ?
<MCR1> bbbenjy: install ccsm -> open it -> open commands
<MCR1> bschaefer: will do
<bbbenjy> Thanks
<bbbenjy> Regards
<bschaefer> MCR1, awesome, let me know when you push the test
 * bschaefer goes to make coffee
<didrocks> thanks MCR1 ;)
<MCR1> bschaefer: Should be ready now :)
<bschaefer> MCR1, awesome
 * bschaefer looking
<MCR1> bschaefer: Thx.
<bschaefer> MCR1, the title and description should be a bit more detailed :)
<bschaefer> MCR1, as you are fixing something
<bschaefer> state what is being fixed,
<MCR1> Why ? The bug is linked.
<bschaefer> ie. Fading in on Show Desktop should slowly fade back in
<bschaefer> must*
<bschaefer> never use should
<bschaefer> MCR1, yeah also point to the lp
<MCR1> bschaefer: Do you mean the test or the commit message ?
<bschaefer> MCR1, the test
<bschaefer> because that test isn't really detailed in what you are fixing
<MCR1> bschaefer: Because the test ofc just describes what should happen if you Show the Desktop/Restore previous state
<bschaefer> MCR1, it does, but I think it would be better to state why the test is being written to begin with to prevent regressions
<MCR1> bschaefer: hmmm
<bschaefer> So: Show Desktop must fade back in
<MCR1> maybe exchange "should" with "must"
<MCR1> ?
<MCR1> and I could also add the time (300ms)
<bschaefer> MCR1, that as well
<bschaefer> no not ms
<bschaefer> MCR1, im just saying a bit more detail in the test would help prevent regressions :)
<bschaefer> The test is showing that fading back in happens, as opposed to not
<MCR1> bschaefer: IMHO we should improve ShowDesktop anyway in the mid-term...
<MCR1> ok, I'll try to re-word that test
<bschaefer> MCR1, well we already have an AP test for the Show Desktop behavior
<bschaefer> we are more writing a manual test because the visual part is broken, that you fixed
<MCR1> ah ok
<MCR1> bschaefer: Ready (hopefully) :)
<bschaefer> MCR1, cool, thanks :)
<bschaefer> MCR1, everything is good except one more thing: 72
<bschaefer> Show Desktop
<bschaefer> 72
<bschaefer> Show Desktop
<bschaefer> the title
<bschaefer> that is the title of the test, it should be brief but add a bit more detail :)
<MCR1> +behavior ? +visual behavior ?
<bschaefer> MCR1, noo on line 72
<bschaefer> of your diff
<bschaefer> the title is just Show Desktop
<bschaefer> a bit more detail in the title and that test looks good :)
<MCR1> what do you suggest here ?
<bschaefer> Show Desktop fades slowly in
<MCR1> but it should also fade slowly out
<bschaefer> yeah, but that isn't a problem
<MCR1> maybe it will be ?
<bschaefer> your fixing the fading in
<bschaefer> well then
<bschaefer> Show Desktop fades slowly in/out
<MCR1> and you have to fade out before you can fade in anyway
<MCR1> how about smoothly instead ?
<bschaefer> that sounds better
<bschaefer> and drop the in/out
<MCR1> ok
 * bschaefer sucks at manual tests
<MCR1> done
<bschaefer> thanks
<bschaefer> MCR1, approved :)
<MCR1> thx - that one annoyed me for quite some time now 8-)
<MCR1> bschaefer: Together with my other fix all showdesktop issues should now be history :)
<bschaefer> MCR1, excellent, I don't normally use showdesktop so I don't notice it as much :)
#ubuntu-unity 2012-10-13
<meebey> isnt https://launchpad.net/libindicate deprecated and the project summary should reflect that?
<altimer> hi all! can anybody help me with unity? long press on super key doesn't work for me
<pvolzetor> hi, when will be fixed low res of arrows indicating windows number?
<pvolzetor> window
<ppd> hi, I wrote here a few days ago, asking whether some debugging/profiling work can be done by nvidia users as Unity/Compiz lags like hell on multi-monitor setups (I mean it's never as smooth as intel, but it's super-obvious on multi-monitor!). I was told a fix for that was in trunk and to be released. As we are now close to release I wonder if there will be another compiz/unity update in 12.10 or if this state is "final". Mutter bas
<ppd> ed window managers perform much smoother as far as I perceive
<quequotion> hello
#ubuntu-unity 2012-10-14
<amithkk> Hello
<phanimahesh> We got a unity-reset script working for quantal.
<amithkk> So, we like to
<amithkk> know about the process of getting this into unity
#ubuntu-unity 2013-10-07
<Saviq> thomi, dude, you spent most of the day on two issues that are known / fixed already...
<Saviq> thomi, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mir/+bug/1235159
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1235159 in mir (Ubuntu) "Mir fails to start if there's a stale socket" [Medium,Triaged]
<Saviq> thomi, and http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/trunk/revision/397
<tsdgeos> Saviq: so any special bug you want me to look at or shall i continue with the delegate creation range thing?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, can you have a look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1124567
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1124567 in Unity 8 "[DASH] activity indicator not shown while search process is ongoing " [High,In progress]
<Saviq> tsdgeos, we've had to revert that over the weekend, 'cause the activity indicator used CPU all the time
<Saviq> tsdgeos, if you can reduce to a testcase and fila a bug against SDK
<Saviq> tsdgeos, hi, btw!
<tsdgeos> hallo
<tsdgeos> so devdays is today or tomorrow?
<tsdgeos> s/is/starts
<Saviq> tsdgeos, today
<tsdgeos> i see
<Cimi> Saviq, morning
<Saviq> hey Cimi
<Cimi> Saviq, good weekend? london finally got some sun, it's a pity it's monday :)
<Saviq> Cimi, nothing much, but thanks
<Saviq> Cimi, pretty London-y here now (dark'n'grey)
<Cimi> Saviq, here too, we have fog :(
<tsdgeos> Saviq: not sure about that bug, is the bug "ActivittyIndicator takes lots of CPU" or "ActivittyIndicator takes lots of CPU even when not spinning"?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, the latter
<Cimi> Saviq, I wanted to see why style is causing the hangs, you have ideas?
<tsdgeos> i see
<Cimi> tsdgeos, it's the style SDK property causing the hanfs
<Cimi> tsdgeos, hangs
<tsdgeos> :/
<Cimi> I might need help to debug
<Cimi> I think we might need to use some qtcreator debug modes/profiler
<Saviq> Cimi, that's easy
<Cimi> which I never used
<Saviq> Cimi, get it to hang
<Cimi> Saviq, that's easy :)
<Saviq> Cimi, ah, run it through run_on_device, get it to hang
<Saviq> or well, pass -qmljdebuggingport or whatever the option is (see in run_on_device near the top)
<Saviq> Cimi, then, in QtCreator Analyze → QML Profiler (External) → set "Host" to your device's IP → let it run for 10s
<Saviq> Cimi, but I'm 90% certain you'll get zilch - no QML events will happen - it's probably hanging in the scenegraph
<Saviq> Cimi, to confirm that - make it hang, and run `gdb program $(pidof unity8)`
<Saviq> Cimi, that will connect gdb to the process and let you see what the threads are doing
<tsdgeos> Saviq: no bug in the ActivityIndicator, just a bug in our side
 * tsdgeos proposes branch
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yay
<Saviq> tsdgeos, couldn't pinpoint it late on Friday, and couldn't be bothered over the weekend ;)
<tsdgeos> :-)
<greyback> Greetings from Qt DevDays
<tsdgeos> greyback: aloha
<greyback> tsdgeos: yo yo
<Saviq> greyback, o/
<greyback> Saviq: hey
 * Saviq f**ed up for not being there
<mhr3> Saviq, reverted activity-indicator? :(
<Saviq> mhr3, will be right back
<Saviq> mhr3, caused constant CPU usage, but tsdgeos just found the issue
<mhr3> wonder how much is it going to conflict isactive
<tsdgeos> none
<tsdgeos> just wait
<tsdgeos> until i commit my stuff
<tsdgeos> or base your stuff in mine
<Saviq> mhr3, just going through previews now, will get to -isactive afterwards
<tsdgeos> it's just one line
<tsdgeos> well actually two
<tsdgeos> mhr3: Saviq: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/unrevert376/+merge/189544
<mhr3> why do we hide that empty search can take a while as well?
<tsdgeos> do what?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ah, we didn't protect against scope === undefined?
<mhr3> tsdgeos,
<mhr3> +                            name: "searching"
<mhr3> 68	+                            when: scope && scope.searchInProgress && searchField.text !== ""
<tsdgeos> Saviq: yep
<Saviq> stoopid
<tsdgeos> mhr3: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/unrevert376/revision/401 is my change
<tsdgeos> mhr3: the rest was there already
<tsdgeos> don't ask me why you do something you did :D
<mhr3> yes, i should have reviewed the qml part too, but this gives me second chance :)
<tsdgeos> or someone else, not sure if it was you who did the original code
<tsdgeos> ah, it was nic-doffay's
<mhr3> Saviq, your thoughts about removing the .text condition from the states?
<Saviq> mhr3, right
<Saviq> mhr3, didn't think that's when it'd come up
<Saviq> tsdgeos, can you? drop the !== "" / === ""
<tsdgeos> if you want me
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yes please
<tsdgeos> it's not like i've checked the code
<Saviq> mhr3, any reason why a preview.subtitle would have newlines?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: mhr3: pushed
<Saviq> tsdgeos, thanks
<mhr3> Saviq, not really... scopes misusing it for something?
<Saviq> mhr3, right, that's what I thought - so removed "support" for it
<mhr3> k
<Saviq> seb128, I'm offended :P Why isn't PL in the set of languages installed on the device?
<Saviq> seb128, more, why installing the langpacks and generating locale doesn't work anymore for setting the language? is there a new trick to change locale?
<seb128> Saviq, the list is my number of speakers, you need to teach more being to speak pl it seems ;-)
<Saviq> seb128, I don't mean the list in settings app
<seb128> Saviq, it doesn't work because the system image is ro and you can't install langpacks...
<Saviq> seb128, most recent image has some langpacks
<Saviq> seb128, and that's where pl isn't included
<seb128> Saviq, right, we seeded the same as on the desktop image
<seb128> Saviq, zh > es > pt > de > fr
<seb128> Saviq, that's ranked by "usefulness"
<Saviq> seb128, but even making it rw and installing the langpack / changing /etc/environment doesn't seem to work correctly
<Saviq> seb128, yeah, I know, j/k
<seb128> Saviq, how "not correctly"?
<Saviq> seb128, or well, it changes *some* of the UI
<Saviq> seb128, but not e.g. scopes
<seb128> Saviq, the settings app use accountsservice which writes ~/.pam_environment
<seb128> Saviq, what langpack did you install?
<Saviq> seb128, ah, let me try that
<Saviq> seb128, -gnome-pl
<seb128> Saviq, lot of the scopes strings are new
<seb128> Saviq, https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/saucy/+source/unity-scope-home/+pots/unity-scope-home
<seb128> Saviq, yeah, there is no polish translation, stop slacking :p
<Saviq> OH!
<seb128> Saviq, not sure if you are part of the pl translators team, if you are, just go to https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/saucy/+source/unity-scope-home/+translations and do some work ;-)
<Saviq> seb128, yeah, will have to
 * Saviq frowns at the pl translators team
<Saviq> mhr3, we had somewhere a fix that stopped activating entries other than apps, remember where?
<mhr3> Saviq, dont remember such thing, why would we want that?
<Saviq> mhr3, because we want previews for everything other than apps?
<mhr3> Saviq, oh, that kind of activating... it's part of the previews transitions
<Saviq> mhr3, right, good
<mhr3> lp:~mzanetti/unity8/switching-previews
<mhr3> Saviq, ^ that one
<Saviq> mhr3, yup, next in my q
<mhr3> Cimi, will your branch adding the new styles for dash plugins and weather come back?
<Cimi> mhr3, who knows
<mhr3> Cimi, needs to be fixed in sdk first?
<Cimi> mhr3, I think
<mhr3> anyone working on that?
<Cimi> mhr3, but it's early to confirm
<Cimi> I'm compiling on the phone
<Cimi> slow boot this morning
<mhr3> Saviq, think we have an issue with caching - if results are showing "image://thumbnailer/foo" and preview uses the same string for their main image, it'll end up using the low-res image from the result instead of requesting new one with different requestedSize from thumbnailer
<Saviq> mhr3, hmm, interesting... shouldn't happen IIUC
<Saviq> mhr3, it should cache per-requestedSize
<mhr3> Saviq, sure about that?
<Saviq> mhr3, yeah - it'd break SVGs, for example, otherwise
<mhr3> would explain why svgs look horrible
<mhr3> :)
<Saviq> mhr3, well, yeah
<Saviq> mhr3, can you confirm with a small test? loading the same svgs twice with different sourceSize
<Saviq> mhr3, and see if the order in which you load them makes a difference?
<mhr3> was hoping you'd know this
<mhr3> tsdgeos, maybe you do ^?
<tsdgeos> mhr3: same url == same image
<tsdgeos> if you want different images
<tsdgeos> add the image to the url or something
<mhr3> tsdgeos, so noone cares that svgs are broken with qt?
<dednick> mhr3: you sure you havent got a copy of the image as a png somewhere? i was having an issue where I had icons as svg and png, but it was loading the png
<tsdgeos> mhr3: nope :D
<mhr3> dednick, i'm coming to this conclusion from the thumbnailer, it just explains svgs as well
<tsdgeos> mhr3: it's not that noone cares obviously, it's that there's noone with the willingness to fix it
<tsdgeos> which is kind of the same thing :D
<dednick> mhr3: my old thumbnailer?
<dednick> from unity?
<mhr3> dednick, nah, we have a new one now
<Saviq> tsdgeos, really? it caches regardless of requestedSize? that's broken ;(
<dednick> thank god
<mhr3> dednick, but actually i think the caching in unity7 has exactly the same issue
<Saviq> tsdgeos, mhr3 granted, it's not *that* simple - it's probably the image provider that should be able to provide a hash under which the image is cached
<tsdgeos> Saviq: hmmm what's requestedSize?
<tsdgeos> there's no such property
<Saviq> tsdgeos, sourceSize
<Saviq> tsdgeos, → that's requestedSize when requesting an image from an image provider
<tsdgeos> Saviq: well, you should not be touching sourceSize afaics
<tsdgeos> "This property holds the actual width and height of the loaded image."
<Saviq> tsdgeos, HUHE!Q
<Saviq> tsdgeos, you get a slap
<tsdgeos> hmmmm
<tsdgeos> otoh
<tsdgeos> "Note: Changing this property dynamically causes the image source to be reloaded, potentially even from the network, if it is not in the disk cache."
<Saviq> tsdgeos, read the whole thing - print out
<Saviq> tsdgeos, and stick over your bed
<mhr3> Saviq, yep, that would fix it cleanly, but i don't think it's possible atm
<tsdgeos> Saviq: my bed is behind me, won't help much sticking it there
<Saviq> mhr3, yeah - let's just pass ?width=x&height=y?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ok, so the first line definition of the property is crap-ish
<Saviq> tsdgeos, true
<Saviq> mhr3, so that category renderer and preview request different, but static URLs?
<tsdgeos> and yeah sounds like a bug that it doesn't take into account the size
<mhr3> Saviq, i'm afraid we don't have that where the uri is created
<tsdgeos> are we sure it's not us doing that?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, you told us so! :D
<Saviq> mhr3, can you verify?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: well, i'm not infallible by far... :D
<Saviq> mhr3, a simple two-Image with onClicked: source = "blah"
<mhr3> yep, but not right away :)
<Saviq> mhr3, ok, let me have a try
<tsdgeos> hmmm
 * tsdgeos retracts the hmmm
<tsdgeos> who provides thumbnailer:// libunity?
<mhr3> tsdgeos, sdk
<mhr3> trunk sdk anyway
<tsdgeos> hmmm
<tsdgeos> doesn't look like that code is doing anything with the desiredSize?
<tsdgeos> well, it is, but just to decide what other size it'll give you
<mhr3> the difference between preview image size and results should be big enough
<tsdgeos> hmmm
<tsdgeos> actually not
<tsdgeos> i should learn how to read :D
<tsdgeos> man what a morning...
<sil2100> Reading is overrated
<Cimi> Saviq, ok, I've ref lashed, compiled, had a couple of teas to wake up
<tsdgeos> mhr3: Saviq: ok, code shows that requestedSize is taken into account for the caching
<Cimi> Saviq, I have gdb opened
<tsdgeos> mhr3: Saviq: so it "should" work
<Cimi> Saviq, I run bt and it gives me
<Cimi> #0  0x40b3568a in ?? () from /lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/libc.so.6
<Cimi> #1  0x40b37324 in malloc () from /lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/libc.so.6
<Cimi> #2  0xdea19b8e in ?? ()
<Cimi> #3  0xdea19b8e in ?? ()
<Cimi> Backtrace stopped: previous frame identical to this frame (corrupt stack?)
<Cimi> which is not very useful
<Cimi> (sorry for not using paste bin, my fault)
<tsdgeos> mhr3: Saviq: http://pastebin.kde.org/pqmpq60ka
<mhr3> Cimi, i was looking at it on friday too, it changes depending when you break
<mhr3> Cimi, i was getting this malloc thing or something quite deep in qtqml.so
<tsdgeos> mhr3: so if you can verify it doesn't work it's probably broken somwhere up in the stack?
<Cimi> help guys
<tsdgeos> Cimi: start by install debug symbols for libc
<mhr3> tsdgeos, hm, you sure that code path is executed? :)
<Saviq> mhr3, hmm, nope, can't confirm what you're saying
<tsdgeos> mhr3: pretty much
<tsdgeos> mhr3: it's just after the requestImage code
<tsdgeos> and that one does get executed :D
<mhr3> hm, in that case thumbnailer must be broken
<tsdgeos> mhr3: where's the thumbnailer code?
<Saviq> mhr3, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6204437/
<Saviq> mhr3, regardless of the order of clicking
<Saviq> mhr3, the large image is the same
<Cimi> guys, I throw it
<Cimi> would be nice to have a flag for phablet-flash that automatically enables developer mode (and some packages already preinstalled)
<Cimi> so we flash a second zip with writeable root, all our development crap already installed
<Cimi> like phablet-flash ubuntu-system --developer-mode
<mhr3> tsdgeos, lp:thumbnailer
<Saviq> Cimi, thing is... which packages would you install?
<mhr3> Saviq, ok my bad for svgs, was looking at some results from foursquare, thought it's giving svgs but they're low-res pngs :/
<Cimi> Saviq, the common stuff to both ubuntu sdk and shell
<Cimi> Saviq, writeable image
<mhr3> dednick_, 1:0 for you
<Saviq> Cimi, I get what you mean, I'm not totally convinced, though ;)
<Saviq> Cimi, feels like that would only be useful for us, really
<Cimi> Saviq, well, we *all* do the same thing every time we install
<Cimi> Saviq, we enable and reinstall the usual packages
<Cimi> Saviq, "us" is many engineers
<Saviq> Cimi, that is true, so a channel=unity8-development or something
<Cimi> Saviq, whatever yeah
<Saviq> Cimi, yeah, but it's very specific to what we do
<Saviq> Cimi, and then we'd end up having hundreds of channels
<Saviq> Cimi, thing is you don't need to flash all the time
<Cimi> Saviq, well, we are the most important one
<Saviq> of course we are lol
<mhr3> anyway, i'll go bother satoris about something broken in thumbnailer
<Saviq> Cimi, if you make it read-write, just dist-upgrade
<Saviq> mhr3, give him that QML for testing
<mhr3> Saviq, right, thx for that
<Cimi> Saviq, would be nice to flash and start working immediately instead of wasting time apt-getting the same things and rebooting
<Saviq> mhr3, if it results in two requests to the thumbnailer - tb is broken - otherwise it's Qt
<Saviq> Cimi, just don't waste time flashing
<Saviq> Cimi, and apt-get update / upgrade
<Saviq> Cimi, it's the same result
<Saviq> Cimi, unless you really need a particular image
<Cimi> Saviq, I'm super lazy and I'm trying to simplify my life
<Cimi> Saviq, laziness can be a great virtue ;)
<Saviq> Cimi, what's simpler about flashing than update/dist-upgrade?
<Cimi> Saviq, sometimes it screws
<Cimi> anyway ok
<Saviq> Cimi, `adb shell "apt-get update; apt-get -y dist-upgrade"`
<mhr3> Saviq, i think it'd be the other way around ;)
<tsdgeos> caches everywhere! :D
<tsdgeos> so we cache at the Thumbnailer level and at the QML level
<mhr3> Saviq, ...eh, yea, no... nvm :)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, but tb is on-disk, QML is in mem
<Saviq> tsdgeos, and well, we disable caching in-mem for previews IIRC
<Saviq> tsdgeos, also, tb is reusable between apps -  QML cache isn't
<tsdgeos> mhr3: ok, on a second look at the thumbnailer:// code
<tsdgeos> i did read it correctly the first time
<tsdgeos> and just uses the requestedSize to switch between TN_SIZE_SMALL, TN_SIZE_LARGE and TN_SIZE_ORIGINAL
<mhr3> tsdgeos, what's wrong about that?
<tsdgeos> that it won't give you the size you really want?
<mhr3> right, but previews are surely bigger than 256
<dednick_> mhr3: cookie please
<mhr3> dednick_, lots of them at the office :)
<tsdgeos> mhr3: what you mean with "are surely bigger than 256"? that you should be getting the "original size"?
<mhr3> tsdgeos,
<mhr3> right
<Cimi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6204498/
<mhr3> i was seeing pixelation on video that had original res 1280x800
<tsdgeos> ok
<Cimi> tsdgeos, Saviq ^
<tsdgeos> Cimi: is it stuck there?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, yes
<Saviq> not good
<mhr3> it's not stuck though... it's spinning around it
<mhr3> somehow
<tsdgeos> Cimi: so if you say continue and break again it'll get the same backtrace?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, continue?
<Cimi> in gdb?
<tsdgeos> Cimi: ye
<Cimi> let me rehang the thing
<Cimi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6204523/
<Cimi> same hang
<Cimi> just a different call
<Cimi> let me do continue
<Cimi> tsdgeos, what is continue supposed to do?
<tsdgeos> Cimi: continue executing the program?
<Saviq> Cimi, c
<Cimi> tsdgeos, well it says continuing
<Saviq> Cimi, continue
<Cimi> but doesn't move
<Saviq> Cimi, then ctrl+c
<Cimi> I'll debug gdb now :P
<Saviq> Cimi, then bt again
<Cimi> gdb program pidof gdb :D
<Cimi> same stuff guys
<Saviq> tsdgeos, Cimi, feels like SDK's theming gets stuck in creating the delegate?
<tsdgeos> Cimi: is it exactly the same backtrace?
<Cimi> this is after http://paste.ubuntu.com/6204545/
<Cimi> tsdgeos, no
<Cimi> lil difference
<Cimi> Kaleo, ^
<Saviq> Cimi, remember he's in Brazil? ;)
<Saviq> Cimi, anyway, he won't be able to do *anything* from that
<Cimi> Saviq, I do, but he was replying :P
<Cimi> in #sdk :)
<tsdgeos> from what i can see from the BT
<tsdgeos> it's trying to create the item with index 1
<tsdgeos> which now i see is done async
<Saviq> tsdgeos, re: showNow
 * tsdgeos hits himselfs and hides at the same time
<Saviq> tsdgeos, it's now in Mir's plate
<Saviq> tsdgeos, they need to flush the buffers after blanking / before unblanking for us to be able to push a new frame
<Kaleo> Saviq: tsdgeos: Cimi before you go any further; bug report
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ok
<tsdgeos> Saviq: so approve?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yes
<tsdgeos> ah, it's async because it's inside the viewport, "makes sense" (talking to myself)
<Cimi> Kaleo, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1236316
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1236316 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Unity dash hangs when using style delegates on Tile.qml" [Undecided,New]
<mhr3> Saviq, this is weird - http://imgur.com/UsglIHA
<mhr3> Saviq, that's what i see on the phone, yet the image itself it full-res
<Saviq> mhr3, looks like sourceSize is bad there?
<Saviq> mhr3, same with switching-previews branch?
<mhr3> Saviq, don't have that one on the phone
<Saviq> mhr3, you can run on desktop and should see the same
<mhr3> time to install mediascanner
<Cimi> Saviq, shall I redo all the renderers without using style?
<Saviq> Cimi, not yet - we should instead try & solve the issue
<Saviq> tsdgeos, you stopped talking to yourself? got somewhere?
<Cimi> Saviq, I dunno where to start though with this one
<Cimi> Saviq, downloading qt source and reading those files?
<Saviq> Cimi, tsdgeos will (is) look(ing) at it
<Saviq> Cimi, as it might be something int the LVWPH
<Saviq> /food
<mhr3> Saviq, seems to work fine with switching-preivews
<Cimi> /food
<mhr3> Saviq, otoh all previews look washed out with switching-previews
<mhr3> like some semi-transparent layer was on top of them
<Mirv> Saviq: any idea why some unity8 tests have started failing on desktop while they continue to work on device? http://10.97.0.1:8080/job/autopilot-saucy-daily_release/2409/label=autopilot-intel/artifact/results/autopilot/autopilot.log
<Mirv> Saviq: because of various cu2d problems I'm not sure if it happened already with the release that's in, or if the mir startup fix is somehow causing it.
<Mirv> I only know the errors happened this morning, twice, while they didn't happen on Friday morning
<Saviq> Mirv, looking at those errors I'd say notify-osd is running
<Saviq> Mirv, and taking the notifications over
<Saviq> Mirv, yeah "Service name already taken."
<Saviq> Mirv, until now it was fine 'cause nothing triggered notify-osd to start
<Mirv> Saviq: ok. given that we focus on touch and manual testing there gives +1, I'd tend to ignore it but good to check.
<Mirv> Saviq: so apparently now something triggers it then. do you want a bug about that?
<Saviq> Mirv, not against unity8, no ;)
<Mirv> Saviq: yeah I just started thinking that it's not unity8's problem as such :)
<Saviq> Mirv, we probably shouldn't be running unity7 under unity8 tests
<Saviq> Mirv, but while we are - we need to make sure notify-osd is killed
<Saviq> Mirv, are other tests ran in that run?
<Saviq> Mirv, like gallery or something?
<Saviq> Mirv, if that's the case - move unity8 to the front
<Saviq> Mirv, we've had the same on upstream merger
<Saviq> Mirv, gallery tests triggered notify-osd and ours were failing
<Mirv> Saviq: not directly in that, gallery-app is ran with different set of packages
<Mirv> Saviq: it should be only running unity8-autopilot in case of unity8 stack
<Mirv> Saviq: anyhow, marked down a note about the problem on desktop side and published unity8 with the mir-side AP fix
<Saviq> Mirv, thanks!
<tsdgeos> Saviq: my internal talking was just about why something was being created sync, that i understood why
<tsdgeos> Saviq: having a look at why stuff is hanging now
<tsdgeos> Cimi: it did not happen on the desktop right?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, no
<tsdgeos> that's weird indeed
<Cimi> tsdgeos, try no?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, just expand applications and scrol
<tsdgeos> wops
<tsdgeos> i changed run_on_device by mistake and nobody realized :D
<tsdgeos> Saviq: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/bring_back_id_rsa/+merge/189597
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah I saw that
<tsdgeos> sorry
<Saviq> tsdgeos, while you're at it
<Saviq> tsdgeos, can you fix ssh to not rm, but to truncate /etc/init/ssh.override?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, or actually... start ssh on both -s and non-(-s)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, we probably don't want to make ssh start by default for people
<Saviq> tsdgeos, but enable it when needed instead
<tsdgeos> Saviq: got lost, want me to do anything with /etc/init/ssh.override or just add the start ssh call?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, let's not do anything with the .override
<Saviq> tsdgeos, but start ssh when needed - not only on --setup
<tsdgeos> yep
<kgunn> MacSlow: so rcv call notif ended up being a unity-mir bug ?
<MacSlow> kgunn, partly...
<MacSlow> kgunn, the fix needed to make it work on mir (adding an InputFilterArea around the notifications ListView) showed a bug in mir
<mterry> racarr, do you know why enabing Mir would prevent unity8 from receiving signals from a dbus daemon that isn't root?
<kgunn> alan_g: ^
<alan_g> kgunn, mterry: Mir itself doesn't touch dbus
<mterry> alan_g, that's what I would think.  Yet here we are  :)  It's probably (I'm guessing) more some effect enabling unity-mir has?
<kgunn> alan_g: we're actually talking on the unity standup..thinking is that unity-mir might have a role here
<mterry> "thinking" == "wild guess"  :)
<kgunn> mterry: true...but at least it actually touches dbus in some way :)
<mterry> fai
<mterry> fair
<alan_g> mterry: I'd be guessing. I don't know most of what enabling unity-mir entails.
<tsdgeos> Saviq: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/start_ssh/+merge/189602
<Saviq> tsdgeos, s/service/initctl/
<Saviq> tsdgeos, and maybe we should get SSH_STARTED from initctl status ssh instead?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, and maybe even stop it on exit
<Saviq> tsdgeos, if it wasn't started before us
<tsdgeos> ok, can do that
<tsdgeos> was aiming for a low smartness solution :D
<tsdgeos> so
<tsdgeos> check status on start, start if needed, stop if was not started?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ↑↑
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah
<Saviq> tsdgeos, and merge with your bring_back_id_rsa - let's not torment jenkins
<tsdgeos> :D
<tsdgeos> ok
<pstolowski_> nic-doffay: ping
<tsdgeos> Saviq: that hang stuff is ugly
<tsdgeos> no clue why it only happens on the phone though
<tsdgeos> but it's basically stuff "loading" a component and that component thinks it's loaded
<tsdgeos> or something like that
<tsdgeos> not totally sure i get it
<tsdgeos> but it's basically while looping "doing nothing"
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ouch
<tsdgeos> compiling qtdeclarative on the device with debug enabled so i can add a few more qdebugs here and there
<Saviq> mterry, ah, I forgot - the stats welcome screen qml test is somewhat flaky
<Saviq> mterry, hrm wait, ignore
<Saviq> dandrader, I meant your minimizingAppTakesToRunningApps test ↑↑
<Saviq> dandrader, when you have some free cycles, try and see if it can be improved
<dandrader> Saviq, it could just be skipped for now if it's giving Jenkins some headaches
<mterry> phew  :)
<kgunn> dednick_: know anything about location services/indicator  not working like in the lastest image  ?
<dednick_> kgunn: nope. by not working, you mean not showing up?
<kgunn> dednick_: yeah...that's the report...like no effect in the ui (i suspect backend...but its going to get some attention soon)
<nic-doffay> pstolowski_, what's up
<dednick_> kgunn: i'll take a look
<kgunn> dednick_: thank you
<kgunn> dandrader: i confirmed, the primary bug to fix is the focus on top (not necessarily the hot-key vol for apps in background)
<kgunn> Saviq: ^ fyi
<dandrader> kgunn, ok. it's likely gonna take a while for me. focus in mir involves some 13241 classes and interfaces
<kgunn> Saviq: should we ask tvoss_ to help dandrader here on the input bug 1233245 ? vs the slowdown ?...i know you asked him to help on slow down
<ubot5> bug 1233245 in unity-mir "[mir] key events not working through input devices (aka volume up/down)" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1233245
<dandrader> kgunn, or I could simply pass the bug to racarr, the author of most of these classes
<kgunn> dandrader: ack
<dandrader> kgunn, so, do I continue through this maze or pass it to racarr ?
<kgunn> dandrader: continuing would be good in order to prep racarr  when he comes on
<tsdgeos> Saviq: Cimi: good/bad news
<tsdgeos> it also happens on the desktop
<tsdgeos> just less often
<tsdgeos> but if you go to apps (i have "more suggestions" and then "dash plugins") expand dash plugins
<tsdgeos> and keep scrolling up/down
<tsdgeos> it'll eventually lock
<Cimi> tsdgeos, good
<tsdgeos> i guess :D
<Saviq> tsdgeos, you're getting somewhere, it's good, I'd say ;)
<tsdgeos> Mirv: ping
<tsdgeos> Saviq: or you, do you know if we still have that ppa qith qt 5.1 and unity compiled for it?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, should be https://launchpad.net/~canonical-qt5-edgers/+archive/qt5-beta-proper
<tsdgeos> let's try that otp while i debug this
<om26er> Saviq, is there a way to force apps running inside unity8 to run in -testability ?
<Saviq> om26er, initctl set-env QT_LOAD_TESTABILITY=1 should work
<Saviq> om26er, since we're running them through upstart now
<Saviq> om26er, although that might not be the case for sufraceflinger, only for unity-mir
<om26er> Saviq, right, I am going to give that a try. last time I ran tests under Mir apps were not coming to the font
<mhr3> for sf you can just "stop unity8" and run it with that env
<mhr3> should get propagated then
<Saviq> om26er, right ↑
<Saviq> om26er, for sf just stop unity8, set the env, start unity8 - the env var will be there for sf apps too
<Saviq> MacSlow, you here for some time still?
<om26er> Saviq, sure, I'll try to do something in the upstart override so that I just stop unity8;change the upstart override;start unity8
<Saviq> otherwise dandrader, could you look at https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity-mir/fix-inputarea/+merge/189647 and https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1235215
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1235215 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "[Mir]cannot answer call when system settings are in the foreground" [Critical,In progress]
<Saviq> dandrader, I meant https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/add-notifications-inputarea/+merge/189370
<Saviq> dandrader, two bugs: bug #1233411 bug #1235215 bug #1233411 should be fixed
<ubot5> bug 1233411 in Unity 8 "Clicking on a snap decision action button is causing the click to hit the application underneath the notification area" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1233411
<ubot5> bug 1235215 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "[Mir]cannot answer call when system settings are in the foreground" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1235215
<Saviq> that's three ;)
<dandrader> Saviq, do you want me just to review the change or to test that this really fixes all those bugs?
<Saviq> dandrader, isn't that the same thing? :D
<Saviq> dandrader, that is, unless you're EOD'ing soon and/or have other things on your plate
<Saviq> mterry, maybe you have some time still in your day and could tackle ↑↑↑↑?
<MacSlow> Saviq, what's up?
<Saviq> MacSlow, same ↑↑↑
<dandrader> Saviq, no, I can stop trying to understand all the mir code related to focus (regarding the volume keys bug) and start reviewing your stuff, np
<Saviq> dandrader, not passed on to racarr yet?
<tsdgeos> meh
<Saviq> tsdgeos, found it?
<tsdgeos> ultra fail trying to run the shell with 5.1
<tsdgeos> nope
<Saviq> ;(
<tsdgeos> can't start the phone with 5.1 :-/
<Saviq> MacSlow, you're EOD already, so let's let someone from a western-er tz handle it
<mterry> Saviq, I can look at those instead of the infographic thing for a bit, sure
<tsdgeos> i have a sligth idea of what may be the cause
<Saviq> mterry, dandrader, fight!
<MacSlow> Saviq, ok... but doesn't all this lead to the need to fix InputFilterArea?!
<tsdgeos> will check tomorrow morning
 * tsdgeos waves
<Saviq> MacSlow, I fixed it
<MacSlow> Saviq, that's pure mir-related...
<MacSlow> Saviq, ah... cool!
<Saviq> MacSlow, nah, lp:unity-mir
<MacSlow> Saviq, so it's solved then
<Saviq> MacSlow, good news: fixed unity-mir; bad news: seems keyboard is broken for shell under mir, so wifi input is b0rked, flashing now to see
<Saviq> MacSlow, yes
<dandrader> Saviq, he's no online yet. kgunn asked me to keep looking at it to give racarr some input on the issue, once he comes online. But that's kinda hopeless considering the time I need just to make sense of all those mir  interfaces
<MacSlow> Saviq, I can be back in ~2 hours if more hands an needed still
<mterry> dandrader, I'll test the snap decision click-through thing?
<MacSlow> Saviq, I'm done with the low-impact ui-tweaks for notifications.
<mterry> Saviq, you said you had three bugs in your message to dandrader earlier, but two of the numbers were the same
<MacSlow> Saviq, I'll be back in two hours an will see what you assigned to me :) deal?
<dandrader> mterry, no, I'll do it
<mterry> dandrader, OK, let me know if you want any testing help.  I can go back to my infographic problem  :)
<Saviq> trying again
<Saviq> bug #1233411 bug #1235215 bug #1235383
<ubot5> bug 1233411 in Unity 8 "Clicking on a snap decision action button is causing the click to hit the application underneath the notification area" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1233411
<ubot5> bug 1235215 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "[Mir]cannot answer call when system settings are in the foreground" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1235215
<ubot5> bug 1235383 in unity-mir "InputFilterArea not always calculating geometry with respect to scene" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1235383
<Saviq> \o/
<Saviq> all are related to the two branches
<kgunn> dandrader: go ahead and help Saviq on the borked osk
<MacSlow> I'll be back in ~2 hours
<kgunn> dandrader: just catch up with racarr when he comes on
<Saviq> kgunn, borked osk is not yet confirmed
<Saviq> kgunn, dandrader gtg, be back in ~1.5h to continue
<mhr3> Saviq, scope-isactive wanted me to rename it to scope-needslove :)
<kdub> who knows how the screen blanking and unblanking works in surfaceflinger on the nexus 4?
<kdub> i'm trying to rule out that powerd (or something else) and mir are both trying to assert control over the display
<kgunn> ricmm: rsalveti ^ maybe you guys know something about N4 screen blanking in the surfflinger case ?
<kgunn> kdub: are you still able to repro ? (...i cannot)
<rsalveti> kdub: powerd has a different path for mir/sf when blanking/unblanking
<rsalveti> let me check the code
<rsalveti> kdub: in powerd/src/display.c, check for sf_blank
<rsalveti> it checks for /home/phablet/.display-mir, if available then it uses dbus instead
<kdub> rsalveti, thanks
<rsalveti> otherwise it uses the hybris sf_blank/unblank function calls
<ricmm> kdub: only unity-mir controls the blanking interface
<ricmm> the issue here is more about the GPU being in a low power state
<ricmm> so an unblank() call fails
<ricmm> powerd has to exit suspend for it to work
<kdub> ricmm, so when powerd has exited suspend, the unblank call works?
<kdub> i don't know that the gpu is involved though, hwc's blank call on the nexus 4 looks like it just calls fb ioctls
<dednick_> Cimi: fixed typo
<ricmm> kdub: yes
<ricmm> kdub: press the power button
<ricmm> you'll see that unity8 comes up
<kdub> right
<Cimi> weird bug
<Cimi> lock screen half on screen
<Cimi> on top of everything
<Cimi> mterry,
<Cimi> well I can debug...
<kdub> ricmm, okay, so i see that its some interplay between powerd and mir (just using powerd and my basic fb testing program)
 * kdub reads powerd code
<mterry> Cimi, hello
<mterry> Cimi, half on screen?
<Cimi> mterry, I did slide to unlock
<Cimi> mterry, but it's on screen
<Cimi> mterry, lock screen moved of like 3gu
<Cimi> mterry, i can see the app on background
<mterry> Cimi, odd...
<Cimi> well now it locked again
<Cimi> mterry, but yeah, there is an edge case when it gets stuck
<Cimi> mterry, not sure it's a flaw somewhere
<Cimi> in the states logic
<ricmm> kdub: it is, but its basically the suspend request
<ricmm> usb cable holds a wakelock that will keep the system up
<ricmm> but its still suspending some things
<kdub> ricmm, and it does this through sysfs?
<Cimi> mterry, I see we have a wifi panel in settings app
<Cimi> mterry, time to integrate the last bit?
<ricmm> kdub: not entirely sure of what it calls to suspend
<mterry> Cimi, not for 13.10
<Cimi> mhr3, you in the office tomo?
<mhr3> Cimi, yep
<Cimi> mhr3, so tomo we do the renderers
<kdub> rsalveti, mfisch would either of you be the person to ask about how powerd on mako works?
<Saviq> mhr3, it's next on my list tomorrow morning
<MacSlow> Saviq, so what of the IFA-related bugs still need helping/testing hands?
<Saviq> dandrader,  ↑?
<dandrader> Saviq, compiling unity8 on my define at the moment
<Saviq> dandrader, MacSlow, I can built unity-mir and unity8 packages for testing if you need it
<Saviq> dandrader, k
<Saviq> MacSlow, if you also want to test, I can have a set of packages in maybe 30 mins
<dandrader> Saviq, there's also a need to build unity-mir for your bug fix?
<Saviq> dandrader, yes, on Mir
<Saviq> dandrader, the two linked branches work in concert
<MacSlow> hm... I can build unity8 myself... only unity-mir I don't know anything about... not sure how much work it is to get into it... so packages for that would be good to have
<dandrader> Saviq, ah, found it now
<Saviq> MacSlow, coming right up
<Saviq> dandrader, ugh, I think I didn't push to unity8....
<dandrader> Saviq, so there's something missing in https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/add-notifications-inputarea/+merge/189370 still?
<Saviq> dandrader, on the contrary
<Saviq> dandrader, there's one unnecessary commit
<Saviq> dandrader, just pushed
<dandrader> Saviq, ah, I see
<Saviq> dandrader, sorry about that
<dandrader> Saviq, so your unity-mir fix made that unity8 commit unnecessary
<Saviq> dandrader, yes exactly
<Saviq> dandrader, and it's now the correct solution in that branch - just 4 lines diff now
<Saviq> well, ok, 6
<MacSlow> Saviq, dandrader: IFA is now (with the unity-mir fix) only needed/required in Notifications.qml itself?!
<Saviq> MacSlow, only in Shell.qml
<dandrader> MacSlow, "IFA"?
<Saviq> dandrader, InputFilterArea
<MacSlow> dandrader,  :)
<Saviq> MacSlow, there's only one IFA that covers all of the notifications at once
<dandrader> acronyms...
<MacSlow> Saviq, I know... but I remember from Friday it was the other way around... anyways.
<MacSlow> dandrader, *sigh* yeah :)
<Saviq> MacSlow, yeah, but that was because of the unity-mir problem
<Saviq> dandrader, if you're anal, s/blockInput/enabled/ would probably be called for ;)
<Saviq> dandrader, let me know if you are ;D
<Saviq> dandrader, or maybe not, it's compatible with both SurfaceFlinger and Mir this way
<Saviq> with enabled: it might not work correctly with SF
<dandrader> Saviq, yes, that InputFilter API doesn't really make sense in Mir world. It has been kept just for API compatibility with SF
<Saviq> dandrader, yeah
<MacSlow> Saviq, looks like building your unity-mir branch on the device is not much of an issue... so I don't think I'll need the packages...
<Saviq> MacSlow, sure it isn't
<MacSlow> Saviq, just pulling in the build-dependencies...
<Saviq> MacSlow, yeah, mk-build-dep; bzr bd is everything you need
<MacSlow> Saviq, so I've your unity8 branch and your unity-mir one...
<MacSlow> Saviq, so unity-mir is actually two shared-library objects...
<MacSlow> which need to go where exactly?
<Saviq> MacSlow, well, to be correct you should merge them on top of trunks - and that's when unity-mir needs upstart trunk
<Saviq> MacSlow, into packages ;)
<Saviq> MacSlow, or well, sudo make install
<Saviq> MacSlow, but packages are good
<MacSlow> Saviq, ok... I'll wait for those then :)
<Saviq> MacSlow, bzr bd
<Saviq> MacSlow, but yeah, if you want - I'll have the packages ready soon
<Saviq> 10-15 mins hopefully
<MacSlow> ok
<Saviq> it still takes quite long to build, even with ccache
 * Saviq cries for cross builds...
<dandrader> Saviq, at Nokia we used scratchbox, which is a qemu chroot + native cross-compiler. Worked well.
<kgunn> Saviq: so, https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity-mir/fix-inputarea actually fixes the "answer phone call"
<kgunn> Saviq: making sure i'm not missing something the mir guys need to be focusing on helping with
<MacSlow> Saviq, unity-mir/fix-inputarea is installed on the device... now just building unity8/add-notification-inputarea
<dandrader> MacSlow, is there a way to force the appearance of a notification?
<MacSlow> dandrader, yes...
<dandrader> MacSlow, or to fake an incoming phone call
<dandrader> wanna test that bug fix from Saviq
<MacSlow> dandrader, use the examples from lp:unity-notifications (exampels directory) to trigger any type you like
<MacSlow> dandrader, there's sd-example-incoming-call.py to do just that
<dandrader> MacSlow, great. thanks
<MacSlow> dandrader, you testing on a Nexus4 or GalaxyNexus?
<dandrader> MacSlow,  galaxy
<dandrader> MacSlow,  "ImportError: No module named pynotify" <- doesn't that come from python-notify2? Just installed it but the errror continues
<Saviq> dandrader, python-notify
<Saviq> dandrader, not 2
<MacSlow> dandrader, yeah ^
<Saviq> dandrader, for the user-auth / wifi you'll need python-gi, too
<MacSlow> dandrader, Saviq: I actually should unify this at some point
<MacSlow> dandrader, Saviq: ... and also update the C-versions of the examples
<Saviq> MacSlow, indeed - I think the tester from autopilot tests is probably a good start for that
<MacSlow> hm... I'm not sure I'm really using mir on the device... despite having ~/.display-mir and having rebooted the device...
<Saviq> dandrader, re: unity-mir
<Saviq> dandrader, setSurface changes the surface, setEnabled does not
<Saviq> dandrader, for changing surface, we need to uninstall it from the old one, install on the new one
<Saviq> dandrader, when enabling, it remains on the same surface - no need to reinstall
<elopio> hello!
<kgunn> MacSlow: did you ps faux | grep surface ?
<elopio> unity is not starting here, and I'm getting: Settings schema 'org.compiz.unityshell' does not contain a key named 'alt-tab-right'
<elopio> any clue?
<MacSlow> kgunn, now I did... no SF
<kgunn> MacSlow: :) phew
<MacSlow> kgunn, hm... nice then... seems there was some speed-improvement then
<Saviq> MacSlow, yeah, it does feel more fluid, doesn't it
<MacSlow> Saviq, although the scrolling of the elements in the weather-app is still a bit jerky
<Saviq> MacSlow, probably not async
<Saviq> for loading images
<Saviq> MacSlow, UShape has an effect like that, too, we suspect
<MacSlow> I see
<dandrader> Saviq, ah, ok. because it takes a pointer to the InputArea class, not the geometry directly
<Saviq> dandrader, yeah, well, we probably shouldn't install it at all (as it's installed already)
<Saviq> dandrader, but maybe that's the only way to get it updated?
<Saviq> dandrader, I wouldn't like to touch it if we're not positive it's needed :)
<dandrader> Saviq, it's q QSet so it won't store two identical items
<Saviq> dandrader, yeah, so we shouldn't even need to install it again
<MacSlow> Saviq, dandrader, kgunn: ok... seems to work.
<Saviq> \o/
<dandrader> Saviq, unless it was never installed before. e.g.: the first time you enable the thing
<Saviq> MacSlow, did you get keyboard working on Mir, too? in the wifi case?
<MacSlow> I can no longer reproduce the bugs described here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1235215
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1235215 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "[Mir]cannot answer call when system settings are in the foreground" [Critical,In progress]
<Saviq> dandrader, true
<Saviq> MacSlow, i.e. can you connect to a new WiFi when focused on an app?
<MacSlow> Saviq, bug-#?
<Saviq> MacSlow, no bug there, I didn't yet confirm it's an issue
<MacSlow> ah ok... one second...
<Saviq> MacSlow, just trigger one of the extended snaps with wifi / user auth
<Saviq> MacSlow, and see if keyboard behaves correctly
<kgunn> MacSlow: dandrader Saviq ...this is good news on the phone call at least
<Saviq> kgunn, yeah, that usecase will work
<Saviq> kgunn, only possible problem is osk now
<kgunn> Saviq: ok, still worth it to update the landing sheet for unity8 & unity-mir i would think...
<Saviq> kgunn, yup
<kgunn> Saviq: i put you on a invite just now...made  you optional...but since your up & on...would be grateful if you joined (no pressure if ur about to drop)
<Saviq> kgunn, yeah, not in a state to join a HO now, running around the house here
<kgunn> no worries
<MacSlow> Saviq, kgunn, dandrader: the osk doesn't work (get any input) yet
<MacSlow> Saviq, kgunn, dandrader: the osk comes up as I tap a text-field of an extended snap-decision, but entering text doesn't work
<Saviq> MacSlow, yeah, input goes to the app in the back?
<kgunn> MacSlow: help me...is that "new" with this fix for answering the incoming call
<Saviq> kgunn, no, it's the same for search in dash
<kgunn> ack
<Saviq> kgunn, osk got broken somehow
<MacSlow> kgunn, I don't know... I didn't test that before
<Saviq> kgunn, will try and pinpoint the image where this happens
<Saviq> s/happens/happened/
<Saviq> MacSlow, try in dialer, for example - you'll probably get numbers typed into the dialer instead of text into the shell
<MacSlow> Saviq, correct... taps on the osk "fall through"
<Saviq> MacSlow, yup, /me tries on a fresh #84
<Saviq> :/
<Saviq> seems to work there
<MacSlow> damn
<Saviq> so the InputArea thing must've did something
<Saviq> but then
<Saviq> maybe it got fixed in the mean time
 * Saviq will install the new packages to see
<dandrader> yeah, I cannot type on the OSK.
<dandrader> seems like touches go through to the surface below the OSK
<Saviq> dandrader, but you saw that before you tried the input fixes, right?
<Saviq> dandrader, that's what you reported during standup today?
<MacSlow> Saviq, does the osk also use an InputFilterArea?
<Saviq> MacSlow, it shouldn't be able to
<Saviq> MacSlow, but then it's a special surface / client, so maybe
<dandrader> Saviq, it's been quite a while since I last played with unity8+OSK so I really cannot tell at the moment
<Saviq> dandrader, you said something on the standup today
<Saviq> dandrader, that you couldn't type into search in dash
<MacSlow> Saviq, just being naive here and guessing it might need a similar fix like the notifications did
<Saviq> MacSlow, well, it's a regression here - it was working before for sure
<Saviq> MacSlow, so I'll be checking if we caused it
<MacSlow> Saviq, ok... if you know that for certain... then it sounds like a regression
<dandrader> Saviq, yeah. last time I tried I couldn't event make it show up. unlike now
<Saviq> dandrader, k
 * Saviq digs
<Saviq> MacSlow, you're off the hook, thanks for testing o/
<MacSlow> Saviq, ok... I'll join the "fun" tomorrow again... good luck!
<kgunn> MacSlow: thanks for staying and "playing"
<dandrader> Saviq, I'm also looking at OSK-related code now in unity-mir to understand how things work there (and therefore what could have went wrong)
<dandrader> "FYI"
<Saviq> dandrader, thanks
<Saviq> dandrader, I'll know in a few whether we actually broke it or not
<kgunn> Saviq: you said "new unity-mir" causes the issue...but kind of implied...not the fix from https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity-mir/fix-inputarea/+merge/189647
<Saviq> dandrader, yeah, unity-mir trunk + my patch is introducing that, looking whether my patch has to do with it
<Saviq> kgunn, both, for now
<kgunn> ack
<Saviq> kgunn, will now be rolling back a commit at a time
<kgunn> Saviq: fun :-/
<kgunn> thank goodness there shouldn't be many
<Saviq> I wonder who let greyback go to an event three days before the deadline ;D
<Saviq> kgunn, yeah, a handful
<racarr> as for the shell receiving focus. I think I have a solid strategy, so we are looking at 30 minutes to get everything up to date and unity-mir build env
<racarr> 1 hour to fix it, 1 hour of churn and nonsense :p
<Saviq> kgunn, a handfull == 1...
<Saviq> granted, one that has focus stuff
<kgunn> :) i know i just looked...lol
<Saviq> kgunn, "add workaround for handling of non-application sessions (like QtWebProcess and maliit)."
<Saviq> kgunn, sthg smells funny
<kgunn> i saw that too....
<kgunn> complete with FIME
<kgunn> or FIXME even
<Saviq> kgunn, if I confirm that's the issue, what's the strategy? revert in unity-mir?
<kgunn> Saviq: looking at bug...i think so
<kgunn> Saviq: so risk is...you'll end up with loads of music app instances....which sucks
<kgunn> but not as bad as not being able to answer the phone
<Saviq> kgunn, or connect to wifi
<Saviq> moment of truth
<Saviq> kgunn, trunk good
 * Saviq builds with fix again
<Saviq> kgunn, yeah, fix → broken keyboard
<Saviq> crap
 * Saviq drags maliit down
<Saviq> racarr, confirmed, the fix in unity-mir causes the issue with maliit
<Saviq> ah, /me sees something
<racarr> I am looking at the diff
<Saviq> racarr, InputArea::setMirInputArea (this=0x518234e0, x=0.000000, y=740.000000, width=768.000000, height=540.000000)
<Saviq> racarr, that should never happen, since x, y are in local coordinates
<Saviq> racarr, must've been a workaround for the mapping issue
<Saviq> racarr, must be something special in unity-mir
<Saviq> racarr, yeah, OSKController.qml
 * Saviq will find what's up
<Saviq> ah
<Saviq> nasty greyback
<Saviq> racarr, kgunn, I can see the issue, not sure of a solution yet, though
<kgunn> progress....thanks for staying at it
<Saviq> racarr, do you know if OSK's surface is fullscreen?
<kgunn> dandrader: ^ might know
<racarr> Saviq: I dont think so but wouldnt be impossib;le
<dandrader> Saviq, kgunn  In MeeGo it was fullscreen. don't know it if has changed
<racarr> maybe it is then
<racarr> I just thought it wasn't because I hadnt heart about making it full screen
<Saviq> QRect(0,1480 768x540) QRect(0,740 768x540)
<Saviq> the first one is the InputArea's rect *with* fix (incorrect)
<Saviq> the latter is *without* fix
<Saviq> the latter one is off-screen - and what Gerry was reffering to in his FIXME
<Saviq> that the rectangle is incorrect somehow
<Saviq> but I think I see what the issue is
<Saviq> geometryChanged is in *parent's* coords
<Saviq> whereas mapToScene is in *item's* coords
<Saviq> racarr, kgunn ↑↑
<Saviq> so we need to mapToScene from the parent, and all should be golden
<kgunn> sweet...
<kgunn> dandrader: can you hang around for one more mp retest ?
<dandrader> kgunn, yep, which one?
<Saviq> dandrader, same unity-mir fix, but a proper one
<Saviq> keyboard: GOOD
<dandrader> Saviq, did you push it?
<Saviq> dandrader, testing
<kgunn> dandrader: he's gonna say...phone call all good...and then push
<Saviq> :S
<kgunn> or not
 * Saviq no get it
 * kgunn wonders if Saviq noticed greyback got on
<racarr> JUMP HIM
 * greyback hides
<racarr> IVE GOT AN ARM
<racarr> HELP ME PIN HIM DOWN
 * Saviq just thinks there's a reason for the FIXME
<racarr> Good evening Gerry :p
<Saviq> he's probably drunk anyway
<racarr> arent we all it's 2 pm
<racarr> err
<racarr> :p
<kgunn> drunk on life racarr
<racarr> the sweet nectar of insanity.
<racarr> * taps foot waiting on phone to install build deps*
<greyback> <Saviq> he's probably drunk anyway
<greyback> I don't know whether that hurts more than amuses me
<Saviq> see, he can't type
<Saviq> greyback, why would it hurt?
<greyback> You of all people throwing stereotypes around!
<Saviq> AAARGH
<Saviq> stupid /me
<greyback> you ahould be ashamed! :D
<Saviq> if I'd have updated unity8 to the fixed version, that'd probably make more sense
<Saviq> greyback, how is it a stereotype?
<Saviq> greyback, about Gerrys?
<Saviq> greyback, I just know you - and good for you, having fun getting drunk there with mzanetti
<greyback> Saviq: nah he's off on the formal Qt dinner. Instead zsombi and Christian and I had a few drinks at the Oktoberfest
<Saviq> greyback, good for you anyway
<greyback> Saviq: wish you were here :X
<Saviq> YES
<Saviq> lol
<Saviq> dandrader, pushing
<Saviq> kgunn, racarr, dandrader, got it
<Saviq> too many realms
<dandrader> Saviq, got it. try it out now
<Saviq> greyback, remember that FIXME https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity-mir/fix-inputarea/+merge/189647
<dandrader> s/try/trying
<Saviq> dandrader, I did already ;)
<Saviq> greyback, I expect you found that the mapping gives you wrong output exactly how I made it wrong
<Saviq> greyback, there's three coords in play there - scene's, item's and *parent's*
<dandrader> ok, than EOD
<greyback> Saviq: not forgotten, but it's been a busy day, I had no time ti sit to do anything
<Saviq> greyback, no no
<Saviq> greyback, geometryChanged is in *parent's* coords, but mapToScene takes item's coords, so we need to mapToScene on the parent, not on the item
<greyback> Saviq: sounds logical
<Saviq> greyback, yeah, but the default thing you do is this->mapToScene() (or at least I do)
<greyback> Saviq: yep, was my plan
<Saviq> and it was working for some (where your item was at parent's 0,0)
<Saviq> but not for others
<Saviq> so yeah, should be good now, and worky
<Saviq> greyback, you're dismissed
<greyback> Saviq: aye aye captain
 * Saviq is a sucker for not being there
<kgunn> you had your chance :)
<kgunn> ...and we'd be totally screwed right now
<kgunn> so...does this end up being a search and replace on 'this->' to parent->
<Saviq> kgunn, no searching
<Saviq> kgunn, just one place
<Saviq> kgunn, where I was dumb enough to not think about it properly
<thomi> Should unity8 be consuming 20% of CPU and 35% of memory on the mako all the time?
<thomi> I'm guessing not...
<Saviq> thomi, what version?
<Saviq> thomi, there was a fixed release over the weekend
<Saviq> thomi, for CPU at leat
<Saviq> least
<Saviq> thomi, actually, it wasn't released yet
<Saviq> scratch that
<Saviq> thomi, 7.82+13.10.20131005-0ubuntu1 should not be hogging your CPU
<Saviq> or higher, of course
 * thomi checks
<thomi> I have 7.82+13.10.20131007-0ubuntu1
<thomi> Saviq: it's more memory than CPU
<Saviq> thomi, leaky leaky - Mir or surfaceflinger?
<thomi> mir
<Saviq> thomi, could be https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mir/+bug/1235190
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1235190 in mir (Ubuntu Saucy) "[mako] Unity8 on Mir got slow" [High,Confirmed]
<Saviq> although there's a bunch of different issues like that
<Saviq> that we need to flesh out
<thomi> Saviq: will add my info to that bug, thanks
<kgunn> thomi: i think there's an upstart bug wrt leaking that is worse on mir seemingly...but also shows up on sf
<kgunn> both eventually leak to death
<Saviq> yeah, that too
<Saviq> oups, I didn't think Daniel would EOD after /me tested :D
<Saviq> kgunn, care to test http://people.canonical.com/~msawicz/inputarea/ ?
<Saviq> kgunn, actually let me limit the amount of packages there
<Saviq> a feck it, it's working after all
<Saviq> ah and Gerry happroved
<kgunn> even better
<kgunn> i'll update the ask sheet
<kgunn> oh...even too late for that
<Saviq> kgunn, still, if you take the packages from the above url, install them and make sure the two usecases (receive / decline call and wifi password) work, that'd be grand
<kgunn> Saviq: i would....but i actually don't have a gsm sim
<Saviq> kgunn, you can use examples from lp:unity-notifications
<kgunn> ah
<Saviq> kgunn, same thing
<Saviq> olli, fixed notification input, my fault for being dumb
<Saviq> olli, are landing now
<thomi> kgunn: I wasn't using upstart....
<kgunn> damn you thomi
<kgunn> Saviq: how to on the notification examples ?....just adb push the *.py and run from shell command line on device ?
<Saviq> kgunn, yeah, you need to install python-notify and python-gi on the device, though
<kgunn> cool
<Saviq> kgunn, also, it's possibly best if you just bzr branch lp:unity-notifications on the device
<Saviq> kgunn, faster, and you'll get the images and such
<kgunn> ok
<kgunn> Saviq: do i have to be sudo -u phablet -i for that ?
<Saviq> kgunn, yes
<racarr> testing my keyboard focus fix in t minus 1 :D
<Saviq> racarr, let me know if I can help with that
<kgunn> Saviq: ok...incoming call example worked
<Saviq> kgunn, over app, too?
<kgunn> osk using msg app works
<kgunn> will try incoming call over app now
<kgunn> Saviq: seems to work (work == i get a notification, i select accept, it dismisses and returns to app)
<racarr> Saviq: thanks...it may be done...lets seee
<racarr> ugh getting fail to start
<racarr> I only rebuilt unity mir against things from trunk though...
<thomi> kgunn: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mir/+bug/1235190/comments/16
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1235190 in mir (Ubuntu Saucy) "[mako] Unity8 on Mir got slow" [High,Confirmed]
<kgunn> thomi: kdub and i just chatting ...he's on the hunt....we're hoping its a clocking issue at the device level possibly
<racarr> ok starting but not working yet
<kgunn> racarr: worked for me...but i used his deb's which had a bunch of upstart stuff too
<racarr> Saviq: how can I get things in to the unity8 environment?
<racarr> kgunn: I am talking about
<racarr> the branch I am working ont o fix the volume keys
<kgunn> oh my bad racarr ...i'll slink away
<thomi> kgunn: would that explain the very high memory usage?
<Saviq> racarr, stop unity8; initctl set-env FOO=bar; start unity8
<kgunn> thomi: no, high mem use could very well be that we don't have bypass enabled
<kgunn> (so for every set of frame buffers....x2)
<kgunn> (with high res displays...this obviously adds up)
<kgunn> thomi: correction...you should get x2 once
<kgunn> but still...its not cheap
<thomi> hmmmm
<thomi> how much memory does the mako have?
<thomi> unity was using 35% of that... which seems waaaaay too high - even with a potential bypass issue
<racarr> Saviq: ok so
<racarr> mir now believes it is sending the volume up and down keys to the shell surface and it gets focus properly
<racarr> but stll nothing when I press the volume keys
<racarr> are we confident the rest is wired up?
<racarr> If so it must be something
<racarr> in papi mirserver
<kgunn> thomi: you running top ?
<thomi> kgunn: I was
<kgunn> thomi: i would agree with you
<kgunn> 30% is a lot
<kgunn> thomi: so ...am running here...
<kgunn> just noticed, that 30% seems transient
<racarr> Saviq: w\hat I mean is I am getting key published and finished received events
<racarr> which means its going all the way out to the client in this case the shell surface
<kgunn> thomi: i specificially see it when the launcher is revealed
<racarr> and the input reader at least is reading it off the socket and saying cool
<thomi> hmmm, it was like that for at least 10 minutes for me
<kgunn> thomi: oh, scratch that looking at wrong column
<kgunn> thomi: what apps do you have open
<kgunn> thomi: and do you have a crash file ?
<kgunn> bbiab
<thomi> kgunn: no apps open, and there's a _usr_lib_arm-linux-gnueabihf_indicator-network_indicator-network-service.32011.crash from about the right time
<Saviq> racarr, yeah, it's wired up
<Saviq> racarr, you can add:
<Saviq>     Keys.onPressed: console.log(event)
<Saviq>     Keys.onReleased: console.log(event)
<Saviq> racarr, somewhere in the shell
<Saviq> racarr, to see if it gets there
<Saviq> racarr, lines 171-172 are where the volume keys are hooked up
<Saviq> racarr, thing is, we've had problems with *any* keys getting to apps / shell from the event system
<Saviq> racarr, OSK works, 'cause it works directly between toolkit and OSK
<Saviq> racarr, but autopilot typing through /dev/uinput didn't work (well, and then it started working for me after some sessions)
<racarr> Saviq: hmm ok. thanks
<racarr> I heard there were some permission issues
<racarr> in the past
<racarr> but those have been fixed
<Saviq> racarr, yup
<racarr> Saviq: ok I am getting QQuickKeyEvents
<racarr> maybe the mapping isn't correct
<racarr> is there some like
<racarr> printEventVerbosely
<racarr> function
<Saviq> racarr, no, you'll have to print the id http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5.0/qtquick/qml-qtquick2-keyevent.html#accepted-prop
<Saviq> racarr, http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5.0/qtquick/qml-qtquick2-keyevent.html#key-prop I mean
<Saviq> racarr, and http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5.0/qtcore/qt.html#Key-enum for a mapping
<Saviq> fginther, http://10.97.0.26:8080/job/autopilot-testrunner-otto-saucy/927/console stuck?
<Saviq> racarr, how difficult would it be, as a first step, to let key events "fall through" apps to the shell if they don't handle it?
<Saviq> fginther, http://10.97.0.26:8080/job/autopilot-testrunner-otto-saucy/928/console suggests being stuck, too
<Saviq> unless recording test results takes really long
<racarr> Saviq: The problem is the shell isn't using the input filter
<racarr> if the shell could use the input filter, then that would be the behavior
<racarr> but how can we get
<racarr> handle/not handle out of Qt?
<Saviq> racarr, .accepted
<racarr> hmm interesting
<racarr> ill investigate with greyback soon
<Saviq> racarr, anything that responds to a key event should set its accepted prop to true, so that it doesn't get further up the focus chain
<Saviq> racarr, we could just "extend" that focus chain up to the shell for the generic case
<Saviq> racarr, obviously input filter is needed for global hot keys
<racarr> mm
<Saviq> racarr, but that's not something we need to look at right now
<Saviq> and it is something we need to talk to in a lot more detail
<Saviq> ricmm, huh? what is ApplicationManager.volumeUp/DownKeyPressed?
<racarr> Saviq: ok I am not getting qt::key_unknown but am also not getting anything I can find in the mapping
<Saviq> racarr, right, so looks like the mapping fails in the QPA plugin?
<racarr> Saviq: Yes. seems so....
<racarr> wheeeeeeee...:p
<racarr> ok
<racarr> its not impossible it just needs to be added to an enum
<racarr> digging deeper
<ricmm> oh
<ricmm> look at you guys
<ricmm> well first of all we'd like to filter key events in the shell as the applications dont really need to read them directly
<ricmm> second, the issue is that the android stack doesnt see the shell as a focused window for *keyboard* events
<ricmm> motion ones are dispatched through another path and the focused window is irrelevant in that sense, as they deal with the touched window instead
<ricmm> so input stack drops these events, mir-side
<racarr> ok building a new qtubuntu
<racarr> ricmm: It does see it as a focused window now :)
<ricmm> and it still doesnt work?
<racarr> well in the branch
<racarr> I am working on
<racarr> yes
<racarr> key mapping seems to have an issue as well
<racarr> it may just be the volume keysymd oesnt correspont to a unicode character
<ricmm> wheres the branch?
<racarr> so it has to go in that special array of keysyms
<ricmm> scan codes are 114 and 115, they match linux/input.h types
<racarr> ricmm: ~robertcarr/unity-mir/default-input-focus
<racarr> I know it's not getting mapped to a qt key code though
<racarr> or at least not the correct one lol
<racarr> im pretty hopeful this is going to work right here :D
<racarr> yep :)
<ricmm> pro
<racarr> preparing mps for qtubuntu and unity-mir now
<racarr> Saviq: kgunn: Linked branches to https://bugs.launchpad.net/mir/+bug/1233245
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1233245 in unity-mir "[mir] key events not working through input devices (aka volume up/down)" [Critical,Triaged]
<kdub> thomi, can you reproduce that bug 'mir got slow' at the moment?
<racarr> Saviq: of course this only solves
<kdub> i have a magical command to try
<racarr> the shell now receives input focus when nothing else has it
<racarr> but still isn't getting volume events when an app has focus
<racarr> we can implement that using the input filter paired with input injector approach
<racarr> at a later date
<racarr> perhaps?
<Saviq> racarr, yeah, we need to think it through
<racarr> if ".accepted" really works as seems
<racarr> we can hack the heck out of the QPA and
<racarr> inject stuff straight from the input filter
<racarr> in to Qt
<racarr> and short circuit all this nonsense
<racarr> with what would be expected
<racarr> i.e. the shell gets the event can consume it or pass it on
<racarr> application gets a chance at the event
<racarr> can consume it or pass it on
<racarr> then the shell gets it one more time
<Saviq> racarr, yeah, we'd need to differentiate between the "times" somehow
<ricmm> racarr: this default_input_target only refers to the key event types?
<ricmm> or does this prevent motion events from being dispatched to the session as well
<racarr> yes. I thik it says like default_keyboard_input_target in the
<racarr> class right?
<racarr> ok so the problem is
<racarr> in mir focus is tracked session->surface
<Saviq> racarr, i.e. the first time would have to go through a global-hotkey-handler or something, the second it'd have to be injected below it
<racarr> so we can't really give focus to the shell surface
<racarr> without a session
<racarr> so what this is doing, is whenever focus would otherwise be cleared
<racarr> which happens when the shell is focused (because greyback calls, set_focus_to(NULL) on unfocusedCurrentApplication out of unity)
<ricmm> I understand that, my question is if giving input focus to shell would prevent the application from getting motion events
<racarr> it sets the keyboard
<racarr> focus only
<ricmm> ok then never give keyboard focus to the application
<racarr> no it's fine
<Saviq> ricmm, FWIW, IMO we should only filter the global hot key events before the app gets it, nothing else
<racarr> its only giving it to the shell
<racarr> when no application
<racarr> has focus
<ricmm> you are missing my point
<racarr> ok
<ricmm> if you never give keyboard focus to applications, but always to shell, you wont miss key events when in application
<racarr> autopilot
<Saviq> ricmm, then you need to give them focus *in* shell
<racarr> uses real key events
<racarr> to apps
<ricmm> I prefer to have applications *not* get key events rather than not being able to use the volume keys whiel in application
<ricmm> ah thats true
<ricmm> then whats the solution for that case?
<racarr> ricmm: My plan for taking them out of the application is to use the input injecter being developed for the HUD
<racarr> bit
<ricmm> injecting events to the shell directly from qtuubntu sounds bad
<racarr> plus an event filter, and have in unity mir
<racarr> like
<racarr> "KeybindingEventFilter"
<racarr> which supports like bind_key(int key_code, Surface target)
<Saviq> ricmm, input will go like so:
<racarr> and it looks for the keycode, and if it sees it
<racarr> handles the event by injecting it to the surface
<racarr> through the normal input injection mechanism
<racarr> injecting it
<racarr> to the shell surface in this case
<Saviq> device → shell(hotkeys) → (app →) shell(standard)
<racarr> instead of allowing it to propagate to the focused
<racarr> surface
<ricmm> as long as theres an injection mechanism that uses the normal event delivery thats fine
<racarr> yes
<racarr> that is what should hopefully land soon for the hud
<ricmm> how soon
<ricmm> considering tomorrow is tuesday
<ricmm> :D
<racarr> tomorrow?
<ricmm> ok
<racarr> It didn't get a real round of reviews this morning
<racarr> because instead people just asked if it was needed -.-
<racarr> but im pretty sure it is
<racarr> https://code.launchpad.net/~robertcarr/mir/input-injecter-api/+merge/188904
<ricmm> jesus 1200 lines
<ricmm> ok so considering freeze is in 72 hours or less
<racarr> ricmm: It's mostly
<ricmm> what about just implementing a filter and delivering the event as a qt signal to the qml layer
<racarr> if you look at android_input_lexicon.cpp and test_android_input_lexicon.cpp
<racarr> you will see what it mostly is :p
<racarr> sounds reasonable I guess
<racarr> we need to land
<racarr> the shell receiving focus fixes anyway
<racarr> for autopilot
<racarr> we also need to sort the HUD button, which is what the input-injecter is for
<ricmm> right
<ricmm> ok then
<racarr> if input injecter isnt landed in the morning
<racarr> well
<racarr> I dunno
<racarr> we need to land it really because we dont have a backup plan for the hud
<ricmm> ok then
<ricmm> what extra work does this require?
<ricmm> unity-mir injector to deliver to hud surface?
<racarr> ricmm: the problem is the shell input area along the bottom of the screen to show the hud button
<racarr> is disabled because it would consume events from the client preventing them from seeing
<racarr> the bring menu up events at the bottom
<racarr> so uynity-mir needs to inject all events in that area
<racarr> down to the client as well
<ricmm> or it could use an EventFilter to register swipes in that region, and signal to Qt via other mechanisms
<ricmm> while still letting events pass for clients
<ricmm> I think that would work, as long as the math in the filter doesnt introduce an incredible overhead
<racarr> I think the only real problem is
<racarr> what is the math
<racarr> can you adapt the existing code
<racarr> to run in that context easily
<ricmm> I dont know either of those answers, the second might be possible to do without a lot of pain
<ricmm> the first... it would have to decide whether theres a bottom edge drag
<ricmm> and signal when past the threshold for hud
<Saviq> ricmm, racarr, the whole thing was designed to receive the whole input stream - both the shell and the app
<Saviq> ricmm, racarr, there's an ugly side-channel called BottomBarVisibilityCommunicator or some such, that lets the app (panel) know what's happening
<Saviq> ricmm, racarr, recognizing an edge swipe really needs all of the input
<ricmm> thats doable with the filter
<ricmm> its more about how to define the hud threshold for example
<ricmm> as the filter would live in unity-mir
<racarr> I need to understand the gesture recognizer more to comment better I guess
<racarr> the way I have always imagined it working
<racarr> is there is an InputFilter, which does like GestureRecognizer->dealWithEvent(event)
<racarr> and eventually gesture recognizer may emit
<racarr> signals to QML like
<racarr> gesture happening, gesture over, etc
<ricmm> right, well all that logic is internal to Qt right now
<racarr> but as I understand there is "some issue" with adapting the Gesture recognizer
<racarr> right
<ricmm> so its not like we would want for the event filter to implement it all
<ricmm> im talking specific to the hud case
<racarr> maybe yeah
<ricmm> where we just want to recognize something without registering for input explicitly
<ricmm> uhh
<ricmm> racarr: why dont we just make the shell be a monitor?
<ricmm> as it works in the SF case
<ricmm> there, we set up its surface as monitor
<ricmm> and it just sets itself up accordingly
<ricmm> with  InputReceptionMode::receives_all_input
 * ricmm tries that out
<ricmm> alright so that works fine
<kgunn> kdub: did thomi ever chime back in ?
<kgunn> kdub: i don't think mem use & slowness are related
<kgunn> btw
#ubuntu-unity 2013-10-08
<ricmm> racarr: https://code.launchpad.net/~ricmm/unity-mir/shell-surface-monitor/+merge/189743
<kgunn> kdub: what is interesting, is that i can get 80-100% cpu pretty consistently on top when i scroll the application lens on the dash with suggested apps expanded
<ricmm> that kinda fixes all (plus your shell keyboard focus for keys)
<racarr> ricmm: *deep bow*
<Saviq> ricmm, racarr and why did we not have that by default?
<Saviq> s/by default/to start with/
<ricmm> good question
<ricmm> we do in SF
<racarr> because through the whole twisted chain of input
<racarr> it was at one point decided we wouldn't use it in mir
<racarr> then I forgot it was an option because we've never used it in mir
 * Saviq was under the impression we couldn't do it
<Saviq> ugh
<racarr> its still not...
<racarr> well
<racarr> I mean with the monitor stuff
<racarr> you end up with doubled events
<racarr> i.e. your gestures end up going throuhg to the app as well
<ricmm> yup
<ricmm> well not to the app, they go to the shell
<racarr> sure
<ricmm> but the shell can still reorganize its input regions
<kgunn> racarr: ricmm ...so net-net...forget the branchs "default-input-focus" and "mir-map-audio-keys"....and work on landing "shell-surface-monitor"
<ricmm> and it wont be delivered events outside of those regions, no?
<racarr> kgunn: Ok well either way we get mir-map-audio-keys
<ricmm> no no, this is just an idea
<ricmm> and we still need the keyboard focus
<racarr> ricmm: No, it will get all events if its a monitor (irregardless of input region)
<ricmm> as its a different path
<Saviq> ricmm, racarr, I think we'll get dupe events for InputAreas, though?
<ricmm> yes
<ricmm> well not really dupe, as those events will be eaten and wont make it to the application surface
<Saviq> ricmm, dupe for shell
<ricmm> in the non-monitor case
<racarr> in the monitor case, the shell should only get one event (the monitor event)
<Saviq> ricmm, once we get them due to monitoring, second time due to InputAreas set up
<racarr> but the shell will never eat events...
<racarr> I think the input areas wont get input if monitoring is on
<racarr> because the input areas are just a filter on the surface input
<Saviq> right, so won't be able to block input - no go
<racarr> but would have to do some investigation
<racarr> mm
<racarr> thats the problem
<racarr> I really need to stretch my legs...
<racarr> be back soon
<ricmm> Saviq: right, thats the thing... in the android app manager InputArea's also injected a null input area in the regions specified
<ricmm> so that the event wouldnt hit the application
<ricmm> although I think that is happening right now
<Saviq> ricmm, except the shell *only* gets input in InputAreas
<ricmm> whats a good way to test it?
<Saviq> ricmm, it's a flipped model
<ricmm> in the SF model the shell gets input everywhere
<Saviq> ricmm, under SF, we got all input, and were able to tell SF to not deliver events to apps in certain areas
<Saviq> ricmm, under Mir, we add areas we want input for, and those don't get to the app
<Saviq> ricmm, so currently it's either-or, not both, as in SF
<Saviq> ricmm, either the app gets the events or the shell takes them over
<ricmm> I think we are still blcokign where theres an InputArea
<Saviq> ricmm, yes, of course
<Saviq> ricmm, that's what I mean
<ricmm> so whats the issue?
<Saviq> ricmm, we need places where we listen, but *don't* block
<Saviq> ricmm, i.e. monitor - but it can't be a blanket like your branch
<ricmm> we listen in all places whrees theres no InputArea
<Saviq> ricmm, no can do, according to what racarr said
<Saviq> ricmm, once you're a monitor, you're a monitor and that's it, you don't have control over the events
<Saviq> ricmm, i.e. InputAreas don't matter anymore
<Saviq> ricmm, and don't receive any input - so can't block it, either
<Saviq> anyway...
<Saviq> o/
<Saviq> more tomorra
<ricmm> one sec
<ricmm> well it doesnt seem to be true
<ricmm> Saviq: I just tested and I'm not receiving input events in the InputArea's
<ricmm> in client apps
<ricmm> where an input area is set, the shell sees the monitor event but the app is not delivered anything
<ricmm> so it looks like it does block the region
<ricmm> Saviq_: two saviqs !
<ricmm> Saviq_: yea, input is blocked fine by the InputAreas
<ricmm> racarr: ^
<kgunn> ricmm: hey...do you know if we're on a motley, trinity or M-kernel ?...or none of the above ? (or do any of those even mean anything to you?)
<ricmm> they mean nothing to me
<ricmm> what are they?
<kgunn> ricmm: so...i was reading about gpu clocking on xda...http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=36373811
<kgunn> ricmm: i know we use CM kernels...wondered if they were related in any way...seems not....
<ricmm> certainly not a random kernel
<ricmm> only CM-standard ones
<ricmm> racarr: looks like being a monitor helps to get key events... but only when the application receives them
<ricmm> for some reason the webbrowser is not getting such events
<ricmm> while calculator is
<ricmm> :
<ricmm> ooohhhhh
<ricmm> I get it now, the webbrowser spawns a secondary client which is the one in focus, but it is a transparen one
<ricmm> thats why events arent being delivered to the main client
<ricmm> but all other apps work fine and you can even see the volume keys
<ricmm> although it needs the qtubuntu branch to fix the keycode mappings
<ricmm> racarr: kgunn so I think we can agree that a one line fix is less risky than the injector interface MR + associated injection code in unity-mir
<ricmm> for now, post 13.10 is another story
<kgunn> ricmm: yes...one line sounds better than 2 related code changes in 2 diff components :) racarr ?
<ricmm> well its not just that
<ricmm> it needs the focus-setter branch as well
<ricmm> otherwise there will never be key evens unless a window is focused
<ricmm> but at least it saves us the injector stuff, that one sounds scary
<ricmm> for pre-freeze
<ricmm> kgunn: sending this out in an email
<ricmm> as I need to bounce
<ricmm> racarr: ill be back later for further discussion
<racarr> Back for potential further discussion
<Mirv> tsdgeos: pong
<tsdgeos> Saviq: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/start_ssh
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yup, saw that
<tsdgeos> ok
<Saviq> pete-woods, ping
<pete-woods> Saviq: hi
<Saviq> pete-woods, hey, think we should get an ABI bump on upstart-app-launch?
<Saviq> pete-woods, was able to build unity-mir against u-a-l trunk yesterday and it didn't pull the new library
<Saviq> and was missing symbols for the observers
<pete-woods> Saviq: er, I think you have me confused with someone else. I have nothing to do with that lib
<Saviq> pete-woods, orly?
<Saviq> pete-woods, sorry, then :)
<pete-woods> Saviq: I can certainly do an MR for you
<Saviq> pete-woods, right, it's all Ted's
<pete-woods> okay
<Saviq> pete-woods, we should probably wait for him, not sure what his policy is on the -dev package version
<Saviq> as it's slightly different than the default
<tsdgeos> Saviq: on the "locking" thing, i think i know how to fix it (in Qt), not sure it's the proper fix though (and not sure it'll work, it's still all on my head), but at least it's making sense in my head :D
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ROCK ON
<Saviq> Mirv_, ping
<Mirv_> Saviq: pong
<Saviq> Mirv_, hey, do you know if unity-mir is going to be published?
<Saviq> Mirv_, or are we waiting for more?
<Mirv_> Saviq: I don't know, I'd guess landing of it would be talked in 10 mins in our call
<Saviq> Mirv_, ok thanks
<Mirv_> "trying to land first thing in the morning", the unity8 part was to me and my morning is earlier, thus it's in
<Mirv_> lool may land the unity-mir part then
<Saviq> Mirv_, yeah, we might actually wait for the two more fixes down below
<Mirv_> Saviq: just let lool know
<Saviq> Mirv_, k, will do
<tsdgeos> aaaaaaaaaaaaaandddddddd it's fixed
 * tsdgeos does the "i'm fixing too much of Qt" dance
<nic-doffay> Saviq, mind taking a look at this? https://code.launchpad.net/~nicolas-doffay/unity8/dismiss-keyboard/+merge/188599
<Saviq> tsdgeos, \o/
<Saviq> nic-doffay, you'll need to find someone else, I'm swamped
<tsdgeos> Saviq: http://pastebin.kde.org/pgn5xeua9
<tsdgeos> creating the codereview entry now
<tsdgeos> let's see what the guys think
<Saviq> tsdgeos, awesome
<nic-doffay> Saviq, cool.
<Saviq> Cimi, ↑↑
<nic-doffay> Cimi, can you do a small review for me dude?
<Cimi> nic-doffay, y
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: greyback: photo of the booth?
<nic-doffay> Cimi, https://code.launchpad.net/~nicolas-doffay/unity8/dismiss-keyboard/+merge/188599
<nic-doffay> ta
<nic-doffay> mzanetti, ping
<tsdgeos> Saviq: done at https://codereview.qt-project.org/#change,67523
<Saviq> tsdgeos, distro-patch straight away?
<tsdgeos> hmmm
<tsdgeos> Saviq: tbh i think it should be fine, but then it can always be an awful patch
<tsdgeos> otoh with devdays around i'm not hoping for people to review the patch "soon"
<tsdgeos> if this is something we want to have
<tsdgeos> i'd go for the distro patch i guess
<Cimi> distro patch! :)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, do
 * tsdgeos does
<tsdgeos> Mirv_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtdeclarative-opensource-src/+bug/1236765
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1236765 in qtdeclarative-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "[PATCH] Fix infinite loop in QQmlIncubator::forceCompletion" [Undecided,New]
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ↑↑
<nic-doffay> Saviq, quick question, any idea what file the category expansion is handled for the scopes?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, tx!
<Saviq> nic-doffay, E_SYNTAXERROR
<Saviq> dandrader, want another ~simple task re: input?
<Saviq> dandrader, with packages from http://people.canonical.com/~msawicz/mir-input/
<nic-doffay> Saviq, looking into this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1224552
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1224552 in Unity 8 "[Dash] Category expansion transition has varaible speeds" [High,Triaged]
<dandrader> Saviq, yeah, I was actually looking at what to do next, considering the scramble to get unity in mir as default...
<Saviq> dandrader, input goes through OSK when in shell
<Saviq> dandrader, we have a MouseArea to catch that in Shell.qml
<Saviq> dandrader, but unity-mir does not have ApplicationManager.keyboardVisible .keyboardHeight implemented
<Saviq> dandrader, it does, though, have OSKController
<Saviq> dandrader, we need to get the visible and height out of the OSKController
<dandrader> Saviq, didn't get the  "input goes through OSK when in shell" part
<Saviq> dandrader, search in dash, type - you'll launch stuff from the dash
<Saviq> dandrader, both OSK and shell gets the input, so we need to eat it behind the OSK in Shell.qml
<dandrader> ah, ok.
<dandrader> we are starting to have a scary amount of workarounds :)
<Saviq> dandrader, yeah...
<mhr3> eh, flashing failed for me, can get into recovery, but phablet-flash doesn't work from there, ideas?
<mhr3> ehm, not here
<Saviq> dandrader, bug #1236773
<ubot5> bug 1236773 in Unity 8 "[mir] Need an input trap in shell behind the OSK" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1236773
<Saviq> mhr3, pass -d codename
<Saviq> mhr3, i.e. -d mako or something
<mhr3> thx, got help in -touch already
<Saviq> mhr3, how do I test scope-isactive easiest?
<Saviq> mhr3, start with no network, connect?
<mhr3> Saviq, no, it doesn't have the networking part yet
<mhr3> Saviq, installing a click should trigger it
<mhr3> Saviq, or adding media over mtp... theoretically
<Saviq> mhr3, k, checking
<Saviq> mhr3, the qml test got fixed somehow, btw? ;)
<mhr3> Saviq, oh???
<mhr3> Saviq, i thought you said you *really* really need to fix that
<Saviq> mhr3, == make it pass ;)
<Saviq> mhr3, the test was correct - passing locally
<Saviq> mhr3, just not on jenkins
<Mirv_> tsdgeos: ok. is it currently under control without the patch or are there infinite loops happening elsewhere? I'm just wondering about the (proposing) scheduling of the fix, with the mir switch etc upon us
<mhr3> hmm, magic fixes.. why not
<mhr3> if we have magic breaks, this just balances it
<Saviq> mhr3, we'll see in a few - have restarted the qmluitests
<Mirv_> I can anyhow fire up a PPA with that it can be tested from
<Saviq> Mirv_, we had to revert something in unity8 that caused a lock up with this
<Saviq> Mirv_, that's not to say we won't get them with what we already have in unity8...
<Saviq> Mirv_, it's sheer luck we didn't hit it yet
<Saviq> Mirv_, but yeah, a PPA to test would be nice
<tsdgeos> +1 for the ppa
<Mirv_> adding DEP-5 headers etc and uploading then
<om26er> MacSlow, re: Snap decisions. we don't have a button for 'show password' while connecting to a wireless network ?
<om26er> atleast its not in the implementation. I was wondering what the design says
<Saviq> dandrader|afk, got everything you need?
<Saviq> om26er, it's not there in the spec
<om26er> Saviq, uh! regression for some (not me)
<om26er> my wif is open :)
<Saviq> om26er, https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/document/d/1puQ9Z0yKqzsQ1VQ1OOBkxgp78iWGnAhAkFXWJFTWIrE/edit#heading=h.30kqxmjkvr4b
<om26er> *wifi
<Saviq> om26er, scary!
<Mirv_> yeah I missed it while testing, otherwise it was neat
<om26er> Saviq, right, will report a bug for that. I think for people with complex passwords that can be a pain
<Saviq> om26er, I completely agree
<Saviq> om26er, I remember in Windoze when you had to type a 26-character DSL router password...
<Saviq> blind...
<Saviq> TWICE...
<om26er> Saviq, btw re: Mir slowness. Its seem kdub is getting closer. The performance is satisfactory with the command he gave :)
<Saviq> om26er, yup, saw that
<om26er> ouch!
<MacSlow> om26er, that's what the design is like atm... no option for that
<nic-doffay> Saviq, do you know where I can find the code to fix this bug report? https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1224552
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1224552 in Unity 8 "[Dash] Category expansion transition has varaible speeds" [High,Triaged]
<mhr3> Saviq, would you know what dimensions of a preview image do we need for apps?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, can you point nic-doffay somewhere ↑?
<Saviq> mhr3, 22x13 GU by default
<dandrader> Saviq, I think so
<mhr3> Saviq, and 1gu on mako is...?
<Saviq> mhr3, 18 I think
<mhr3> thx
<tsdgeos> Saviq: nic-doffay: give me a sec
<Saviq> mhr3, yes
<tsdgeos> nic-doffay: filterAnimation in FilterGrid.qml
<Saviq> nic-doffay, you need SmoothedAnimation with velocity set instead of Duration
<nic-doffay> tsdgeos, ta
<Saviq> nic-doffay, http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5.0/qtquick/qml-qtquick2-smoothedanimation.html#velocity-prop
<nic-doffay> Saviq, cool reading up on that SmoothedAnimation.
 * om26er thinks there is room for improvement re: scrolling in the Dash. 
<Saviq> om26er, sure there is
<Saviq> om26er, UShape breaks asynchronicity
<tsdgeos> lol someone created in Qt a bytearray in my honour :D
<tsdgeos> ./tests/auto/corelib/io/qurl/tst_qurl.cpp:2251:        QByteArray tsdgeos("http://google.com/c?c=Translation+%C2%BB+trunk|");
<Saviq> tsdgeos, !! congratz!
<om26er> Saviq, so the UIToolkit needs to fix UbuntuShape ?
<Saviq> om26er, it's coming
<Saviq> om26er, there's a rewrite of UShape in the works
<Saviq> om26er, and we'll revisit when it's there
<om26er> Saviq, good to know. Thanks!
<Saviq> mhr3, icon theme ubuntu-mono-dark? in -isactive?
<mhr3> really? did i do it again?
<Saviq> OOPS
<Saviq> can we have staging in bzr plz? pretty plz? kthxbai
<mhr3> Saviq, pushed
<Saviq> mhr3, tx
<mhr3> maybe i should make a real fix that will set it to mono-dark on desktop :)
<Saviq> mhr3, damn, we broke autopilot tests there ;)
<Saviq> mhr3, they depended on isCurrent ;)
<mhr3> nooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<Saviq> which doesn't happen now until you unlock
<om26er> Saviq, one last question :) If you open an app from inside another app (gallery -> pull toolbar -> tap 'camera') there is no indication that the app is being opened unless it fully appears. I was told its something to be fixed in unity8
<om26er> its more of an issue when you open a video/song from dash
<Saviq> om26er, yes, and unity-mir
<Saviq> mhr3, ugh, click scope refreshes More suggestions onIsActiveChanged...
<dandrader> Saviq, I'm getting that when runnning unity8 manually  -> "what():  display factory cannot create fb display"
<dandrader> Saviq, what am I missing?
<Saviq> dandrader, stale app running?
<dandrader> Saviq, no
<Saviq> dandrader, if you didn't close the apps before killing unity8
<mhr3> Saviq, well... not a shell problem
<Saviq> dandrader, try power button then
<Saviq> mhr3, of course it's not, but...
<Saviq> but but... ;
<Saviq> ;(
<dandrader> doesn't help...
<Saviq> dandrader, hrmpf - you running as phablet?
<Saviq> dandrader, ssh or sudo -u phablet -i ?
 * dandrader tries "adb reboot"
<mhr3> Saviq, click scope is being super stupid, emits invalidation inside search... looks easy to fix
<dandrader> Saviq, I logged with "ssh phablet@..."
<Saviq> dandrader, that's a mako?
<dandrader> Saviq, maguro
<Saviq> dandrader, try in #ubuntu-mir, I'm empty
<Saviq> mhr3, ok, /me looks into fixing ap tests, then - the feature is working
<mhr3> Saviq, thanks
<Saviq> dandrader, I assume it is working from upstart?
<Saviq> dandrader, you sure unity8 is stopped?
<dandrader> Saviq, yes
<Saviq> dandrader, yeah, I'm empty...
<dandrader> Saviq, but at least rebooting solve it (as in I can see a unity8 again)
<dandrader> Saviq, btw, I do have to "phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ export QT_QPA_PLATFORM=ubuntumirserver" right?
<Saviq> dandrader, no
<Saviq> ubuntumirclient is fine - unity8 "converts" that internally
<Saviq> dandrader, but should work nevertheless
<dandrader> Saviq, hmm.... gonna try with QT_QPA_PLATFORM=ubuntumirclient then
<dandrader> nah, same problem
<Saviq> dandrader, that ↑ is exported for you already
<Saviq> mhr3, at least it's easy to see that isCurrent is working ;)
<om26er> Who is the QE with unity8 team ?
<Saviq> om26er, veebers
<mhr3> Saviq, that reminds me, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6208875/
<Saviq> mhr3, pushed fix for autopilot
<mhr3> Saviq, wanna add that to the branch ^?
<Saviq> mhr3, doing
<om26er> Saviq, ack, we need a test: bug 1236796 -- I might work on it in the weekends if its not written by someone else.
<ubot5> bug 1236796 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "[Autopilot test needed] Make sure closing an app from dash keeps dash in focus" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1236796
<Saviq> mhr3, lowercase B
<mhr3> hmm, i could swear i tested it on the device
<mhr3> then again, oneliner, i guess i just rewrote it
<Saviq> mhr3, pushed
<Saviq> mhr3, let's see what jenkins says
<Saviq> mhr3, interrupting the current run to incorporate the latest two commit
<Saviq> s
<Saviq> I love jenkins... "Stop this build forever"
<Saviq> FOREVER
<Saviq> (alone)
<mhr3> makes you feel like you have superpowers, doesn't it? :P
<Saviq> ;)
<mhr3> Saviq, with do qt fix do we get weather and scopes renderer back?
<mhr3> s/do/the/
<Saviq> mhr3, yes!
<mhr3> and we really, really need video renderers fixed, they look horrible
<mhr3> i'm going to bother Cimi with that :)
<Saviq> mhr3, yup, do that ;)
<dandrader> anyone here uses a maguro for development?
<mhr3> i do
<Saviq> dandrader, I just flashed, will try
<dandrader> Saviq, seems I have a fix for you bug. gonna push the proposals
<dandrader> it was simple indeed
<Saviq> dandrader, yup, cool
<Saviq> dandrader, unity8 by hand worked fine here
<Saviq> dandrader, just stop unity8; unity8
<Saviq> dandrader, making sure that display is lit
<dandrader> bugger
<dandrader> btw, is there a powerd command or something to ensure the display doesn't turn off?
<Saviq> dandrader, yeah, sudo stop powerd ;)
<Saviq> dandrader, there is powerd-cli that should work, in theory
<Saviq> guys use it in automation
<dandrader> Saviq, https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity8/fix_lp1236773/+merge/189821 and https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity-mir/fix_lp1236773/+merge/189822
<Saviq> dandrader, yup, looking good
<Saviq> dandrader, we *could* do OSKController for SurfaceFlinger, but it probably doesn't make sense now ;)
<om26er> Do we plan to merge this anytime soon? https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/fix-frequent-app-ids/+merge/188532
<om26er> if not how about removing Facebook and gmail icons from the Home scope ?
<Saviq> om26er, after https://code.launchpad.net/~ted/url-dispatcher/app-id-url/+merge/187913 most probably
<dandrader> Saviq, not so fast. spotted an issue
<Saviq> dandrader, ;P
<Saviq> mhr3, isactive lookin' good, passed ap
<Saviq> mhr3, passed qmluitests
<mhr3> Saviq, yey!
<Saviq> -touch is to follow
<Saviq> but I'm happroving already
<dandrader> Saviq, yeah, running unity8 from console works after stopping powerd. \o/
<Saviq> dandrader, cool
<dandrader> Saviq, ok, now the fixes seem to be really ready to go
<Saviq> dandrader, coolio
<Saviq> dandrader|lunch, hum? you disable the InputArea? isn't that how the OSK *ever* got input/
<Cimi> nic-doffay, do we have a bgreport or a design guideline for that?
<Cimi> nic-doffay, I tested it, works but I don't like the interaction
<Cimi> I think we can do better
<Saviq> mhr3, it's our lucky day - merged on first try ;D
<mhr3> Saviq, feels like sweeping an issue under the rug and waiting for another branch to fail on it :/
<Saviq> mhr3, no, really - the test was correct
<Saviq> mhr3, I didn't see what could be happening there
<mhr3> Saviq, then we're sweeping under the rug how much the ci infra is broken :)
<Saviq> mhr3, btw, YOU SHOULD SEE MY RUG!
<mhr3> lol
<mhr3> i can imagine those dead bodies there... you probably have a big rug, right?
<dandrader> Saviq, that's just the initialization of that value
<Cimi> Saviq, who is responsible of the dash design?
<Cimi> Saviq, was reviewing mic branch but I don't like the UX
<dandrader> Saviq, it's overwritten later by a manual connection at the end of OSKController.qml
<Cimi> nic
<Saviq> dandrader, right!
<Saviq> Cimi, visual? Rosie
<Cimi> Saviq, UX
<Saviq> Cimi, Patricia
<Cimi> Saviq, ok I'll come up with my proposal of UX and wait her feedback later
<om26er> mhr3, the carousel in the music scope does not make sense. That should only be used for Albums not individual songs.
<mhr3> om26er, design wanted that, we raised the same question, they had their reasons
<om26er> right now I am starting songs blindly :/
<om26er> might be better to just open their preview first
<mhr3> om26er, you'd want https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/switching-previews/+merge/189556 then :)
<mhr3> Saviq, is that one going in btw ^?
<Saviq> mhr3, if mzanetti fixes
<om26er> Saviq, that branch opens the preview instead of directly opening the song ?
<Saviq> om26er, yes
<Saviq> mhr3, I'd like it to, but there's an issue
<mhr3> mzanetti, it's not just pretty, but useful as well, pls fix ;)
<om26er> mhr3, heh, I meant to ask you :) but Saviq already answered. Thanks
<dandrader> ping kgunn
<kgunn> dandrader: pong
<tsdgeos> Cimi: can you test the packages at https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1236765 with https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/unrevertr388/+merge/189839
<dandrader> kgunn, is that a blocker for Oct 10th? https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity-mir/+bug/1234600
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1234600 in unity-mir "Contacts Cancel/Save buttons don't work with OSK showing when running Mir" [High,In progress]
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1236765 in qtdeclarative-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "[PATCH] Fix infinite loop in QQmlIncubator::forceCompletion" [Undecided,In progress]
<tsdgeos> Cimi: i'll do the same and thus we have two people testing
<Cimi> tsdgeos, yup
<Cimi> tsdgeos, packages are already built or I build on phone?
<tsdgeos> Cimi: read the bug
<kgunn> dandrader: its not a blocker - but will be on the high visbility list when mir gets turned on...
<tsdgeos> where it says "packages are at foobar"
<Cimi> tsdgeos, ok
<Cimi> tsdgeos, https://launchpad.net/~canonical-qt5-edgers/+archive/qt5-daily/+build/5084928
<Cimi> tsdgeos, it's easier to add the ppa
<Cimi> nevermind
<tsdgeos> yes, it's easier to add the ppa :-)
<dednick> mhr3: what was wrong with the datetime indicators?
<mhr3> dednick, not showing up for me in --channel=saucy-proposed
<dednick> mhr3: um, is that the same as --pending?
<mhr3> dednick, i was screamed at to not use cdimage
<dednick> mhr3: er. ok
<mhr3> but theoretically, yes :)
<dednick> mhr3: can you see if indicator-datetime is installed?
<mhr3> dednick, running upgrade right, so apt-cache doesn't talk to me, a file i can check to know?
<dednick> mhr3: /usr/share/unity/indicators/com.canonical.indicator.datetime
<mhr3> yep, it's there
<nic-doffay> Cimi, I just tried out my branch, it def dismisses here when you press on anywhere aside from the keyboard/text area.
<mterry> kgunn, "feeling froggy"
<mterry> never heard that
<kgunn> mterry: you're not american :)
<Cimi> nic-doffay, :-\
<seb128> is there a known bug that once unity8 is in "close running software" mode (e.g long press in the app lens leading the red cross on the images to close what is running) it's stucked in there until you are done closing running softwares?
<tsdgeos> seb128: you jut long press again and the [x] should go away, doesn't that work?
<Saviq> dednick, ping
<dednick> Saviq: pong
<Saviq> dednick, re: indicator redrag - using a single EdgeDragArea didn't work well?
<Saviq> dednick, it's probably too intertwined with the Revealer?
<seb128> tsdgeos, oh, you need to long press again on one of the program ... I close one, I would expect the mode to end or that starting a new software would stop it
<seb128> tsdgeos, I didn't expect I should try to click on one of the icons of the softwares I don't want to close and keep pressing
<seb128> tsdgeos, e.g I was unsure that wouldn't close the thing I was clicking on
<tsdgeos> seb128: the UX wasn't really well defined when we implemented the feature afair
<tsdgeos> so yeah, it can for sure be better
<dednick> Saviq: the Areas fo the initial drags are anchored to the bottom of the page. when you drag down, they go to the bottom of the page.
<tsdgeos> seb128: needs people that know about that to think about it
<Saviq> seb128, if you go away from the apps scope it will reset, too
<Saviq> seb128, at least in trunk - we just merged a fix
<Saviq> dednick, orly? ok then
<dednick> Saviq: hang on, i might take another look
<dednick> Saviq: possibly might be able to reuse the drag down.
<seb128> Saviq, oh ok, is it worth opening a bug "starting a new software should exit that mode as well"?
<Saviq> seb128, no, that will happen
<Saviq> seb128, with trunk
<seb128> ok, great
<seb128> you guys are one step ahead as usual ;-)
<seb128> Saviq, tsdgeos: thanks
<seb128> Saviq, (if I get what you said, "exit the app scope", includes going to an app, not only changing lens in the dash)
<Saviq> seb128, yup
<Saviq> seb128, going to indicators, too
<Saviq> seb128, or locking the phone
<seb128> excellent
 * seb128 is happy
<seb128> no bug from me for this one then ;-)
<dednick> Saviq: hm. doesnt work. EdgeDragArea doesnt have the autocomplete/reject. That's why we need the DragHandles.
<dednick> also for the hinting animation.
<Saviq> dednick, right, another question then - did you talk about the "commit" phase with design guys?
<Saviq> dednick, it feels too easy to change maybe?
<Saviq> Cimi, you'll do bug #1231937 ?
<ubot5> bug 1231937 in Unity 8 "Video & music renderers are not to spec" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1231937
<dednick> Saviq: not specifically. They said just drag your finger left to right and it should change... i had originally done it so that you had to drag down first.
<dednick> as in left to right across the indicator  bar
<Saviq> dednick, ah
<Saviq> dednick, ok, let's land this
<Saviq> Cimi, bug #1226288 is related
<ubot5> bug 1226288 in Unity 8 "Carousel should only be used when there's enough items" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1226288
<Saviq> tsdgeos, can you review https://code.launchpad.net/~stolowski/unity8/category-reordering/+merge/189263 - you've been involved with that (can be *after* you do delegates ;))
<tsdgeos> Saviq: sure, will do
<dednick> Saviq: let me just double check with oren
<Saviq> dednick, already happroved ;P
<dednick> Saviq: not anymore ;)
<Saviq> dednick, you!
<dednick> Saviq: apparently the design has not gone through... JohnLea told me to do it, but now oren says no...
<Saviq> dednick, eh...
<dednick> yup
<Saviq> dednick, k
<dednick> mhr3: datetime is present for me. Can you check if the indicator-datetime process is running?
<mhr3> dednick, i updated to daily, it's fine now
<dednick> mhr3: ok :/
<Cimi> Saviq, yep both
<Saviq> Cimi, cool
<kgunn> greyback: are you actually out? https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/6f7b22053ff6d243c9ba67afbf759cbf9d0c5e6a
<kgunn> kdub: ^
<Saviq> dandrader, were you ever able to look at / reproduce https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1228336 ?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1228336 in Unity 8 "[DDA] Crash when revealing indicators" [Critical,Triaged]
<mhr3> sil2100, ping?
<dandrader> Saviq, no, is it showing up its ugly face?
<Saviq> dandrader, no
<Saviq> dandrader, does the trace make any sense, though?
<Saviq> dandrader, or shall we just mark incomplete?
<dednick> Free Karma: https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/unity8/indicators-client.item-title/+merge/189868
<dandrader> Saviq, it does
<dandrader> make sense
<dandrader> Saviq, although it's a mystery how is it possible for it to get into such state
<Saviq> dandrader, mhm, mark Incomplete then?
<sil2100> mhr3: pong
<sil2100> mhr3: what's up?
<Saviq> dednick, MINE
<dednick> Saviq: :)
<mhr3> sil2100, hey, we're seeing a crasher in mediascanner tests, identified it to be grilo bug, mind distropatching it?
<dednick> one of my easier ones
<dandrader> Saviq, yeah, incomplete as there are no steps to reproduce it
<dandrader> in a reasonably reliable way
<mhr3> sil2100, it's in  lp:~mhr3/+junk/grilo-fix-1236637
<sil2100> mhr3: sure thing! Where's the bug/patch/branch?
<mhr3> ^^
<sil2100> Doing
<Cimi> nic-doffay, not everywhere
<nic-doffay> dednick, got a moment to test out a branch for me?
<Cimi> nic-doffay, searching from the home screen
<Cimi> I still can click elements on the application section
<dednick> nic-doffay: funny man.
<dednick> nic-doffay: but yeah, sure
<nic-doffay> Cimi, I just tried it again on the home screen.
<nic-doffay> It dismissed when I select anywhere?
<Cimi> nic-doffay, I think your improves the situation
<Cimi> nic-doffay, with the keyboard
<Cimi> nic-doffay, but it's still unclear to the user when it will dismiss or not
<nic-doffay> dednick, i'm a comedian, what can I say? https://code.launchpad.net/~nicolas-doffay/unity8/expansion-transition-fix/+merge/189872
<nic-doffay> Cimi, that's not part of the bug though?
<Cimi> nic-doffay, which bug?
<nic-doffay> When it lands design can go over it.
<nic-doffay> Cimi, I thought I'd linked to the branch, apparently not.
<nic-doffay> Cimi, here's the bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1213034
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1213034 in Unity 8 "Can't dismiss keyboard by tapping outside of search entry" [High,In progress]
<nic-doffay> I've lined it to the MP now too.
<nic-doffay> *linked
<Cimi> nic-doffay, so, it's not fully working for me
<Cimi> nic-doffay, I invoke the search entry in the home screen
<Cimi> nic-doffay, keyboard and recent searches menu appear
<Cimi> nic-doffay, I touch on "applications" category header
<sil2100> mhr3: do you have a bug for the crash btw.?
<Cimi> nic-doffay, it expands the applications category but does not dismiss the search box, even if it's empty
<mhr3> sil2100, don't you wonder what is that number in the branch name? :P
<sil2100> mhr3: pfff, some random numbers
<sil2100> ;)
<mhr3> sil2100, or do you want upstream bug?
<mhr3> i'll open that
<kdub> kgunn, ping
<dednick> nic-doffay: reviewed.
<nic-doffay> dednick, cool ta
<nic-doffay> Cimi, that's weird man it def works for me...
<tsdgeos> nic-doffay: both of you on surfaceflinger or mir?
<nic-doffay> tsdgeos, no mir here
<Cimi> dednick, can you try https://code.launchpad.net/~nicolas-doffay/unity8/dismiss-keyboard/+merge/188599 ?
<kgunn> kdub: pong
<nic-doffay> dednick, switched to equivalent grid units dude.
<nic-doffay> Totally slipped my mind.
<dednick> nic-doffay: i'm not sure about this. we should probably have a max time. it can take quite a while to open if there are lots of entries... have you checked with design?
<nic-doffay> dednick, not yet Oren wasn't online.
<nic-doffay> Let me check if he's around.
<dednick> nic-doffay: he's not at his desk
<nic-doffay> I assumed there shouldn't be since it wasn't mentioned in his bug report.
<nic-doffay> But lets hold off until I double check.
<dednick> nic-doffay: my file scope has a hundred entries or so, and it takes quite some time to close...
<dednick> Cimi: testing now
<dednick> nic-doffay: lp:~nicolas-doffay/unity8/dismiss-keyboard has conflicts.
<mhr3> dednick, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Testing
<dednick> mhr3: thanks
<mhr3> sil2100, once you have the patch, can you link it to lp:1236637 pls?
<kgunn> Saviq: need this one https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity8/fix_lp1236773/+merge/189821
<kgunn> as well as your mp that's waiting to merge right?
<Saviq> kgunn, yeah
<sil2100> mhr3: suar
<kgunn> anymore other than those 2 ?
<Saviq> kgunn, no
<kgunn> cool
<mhr3> sil2100, txh
<Saviq> kgunn, refocus-shell should land within minutes (and if it fails on mako I'll just push it through)
<Saviq> ah, SUCCESS
<Saviq> scared, huh!
<Saviq> kgunn, the other one just started
<Saviq> aaand I'm off for now... did not get up from this chair yet today
<kgunn> Saviq: please don't injure yourself
<mhr3> kgunn, on the other hand that would ensure he doesn't move from there :)
<sil2100> dednick: hi! Is ubuntu-settings-components ready for release? And daily-release?
<kgunn> :)
<dednick> sil2100: yup
<sil2100> dednick: awesome!
<Saviq> mhr3, ;D
<mhr3> Saviq, j/k, go enjoy the sun, while there's still some left
<Saviq> mhr3, I *did* merge scope-isactive today did I not!
<Saviq> mhr3, you can try and fix switching-previews in your spare time ;)
<mhr3> Saviq, yes, you restored my faith in humanity, thank you
<sil2100> mhr3: package uploaded! Sponsored by kenvandine, it's building now ;)
<mhr3> sil2100, awesome, thanks
<mhr3> Cimi, here's the spec https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/presentation/d/1X3_G6reCpcFJxzxn1Xtv9wK5n3-wOW-6z2l0qSZ8-sg/edit#slide=id.g103714763_47
<kgunn> dandrader: since greyback is out...do you know if unity-mir launching mir is running mir with user permissions or as root ?
<kgunn> racarr: ^ ?
<dandrader> kgunn, afaik it's running as phablet user
<dandrader> kgunn, why?
<kgunn> dandrader: :)
<kgunn> dandrader: we're talking about moving the mir_socket to a diff dir associated with a running user session
<Saviq> kgunn, /run/user/32011/mir_socket or something
<kgunn> right talking about how to do that w/o breaking xmir as well
<Saviq> right
<Saviq> fginther, http://10.97.0.26:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-runner-maguro/2161/console stuck?
<fginther> Saviq, look like
<fginther> Saviq, I took the node offline
<kgunn> Saviq: yeah...i just reapproved dandrader's mp to get some jenkins love....
<dandrader> EOD
<Cimi> Saviq, albert is OED
<Cimi> Saviq, I tested the qt fix and is working
<dednick> charles: ping
<dednick> kgunn: it would appear that it's the location service backend that is misbehaving.
<om26er> mterry, hey :)
<dednick> charles: location indicator doesnt seem to be working correctly. action activations arent doing anything on backend. Seem not to be getting updates from platform api.
<Saviq> Cimi, comment on bug #1236765
<ubot5> bug 1236765 in qtdeclarative-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "[PATCH] Fix infinite loop in QQmlIncubator::forceCompletion" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1236765
<Saviq> Cimi, ah you did
<Saviq> Cimi, ok then, Timo will put it in our qt tomorrow and we'll unrevert then
<mterry> om26er, what's up?
<om26er> mterry, bug 1236960
<ubot5> bug 1236960 in Unity 8 "[Mir] greeter matrices are not updating, requires unity8 restart" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1236960
<mterry> om26er, marked as dup
<mterry> om26er, of bug 1234904
<ubot5> bug 1234904 in unity-mir (Ubuntu) "[mir-only] infometric values are not updated" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1234904
<om26er> haah
<mterry> om26er, a fix on the way, just needs to be reviewed
<om26er> mterry, cool. thanks
<Mirv> Saviq: I'll need to run all AP:s to convince the rest of the integration team, but yes I'll look at that in the morning and find a sponsorer then
<Mirv> g'night.
<mterry> Saviq, if the greeter is visible, should the focused app still be focused?
 * mterry thinks not for the same reason that we unfocus on display-off
<Saviq> mterry, no
<mterry> Saviq, cool, fixing that optimization makes it easier to detect when a snap decision launches an app
<kgunn> Saviq: fginther ...i notice we're still waiting on https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity8/fix_lp1236773/+merge/189821
<kgunn> however, we're hoping to get that into qa test...
<kgunn> are we confident ci will run ok ?
<kgunn> or should we consider manually landing onto trunk (ci run be damned)
<Saviq> kgunn, let me push that through
<fginther> kgunn, it's building right now, let me see how far it is
<Saviq> kgunn, right, it's building atm
<kgunn> what's the normal turn time....like 30 minutes?
<Saviq> kgunn, more, currently, I'm afraid
<Saviq> kgunn, 48 mins on a good run
<Saviq> kgunn, 1:48 on a bad one (when queued up)
<fginther> kgunn, Saviq, the mako/maguro tests are queued waiting for the current build to finish.
<fginther> kgunn, Saviq, it should start within 10 and another 20 to run
<Saviq> fginther, kgunn yup
<Saviq> kgunn, it's green up 'til now - if it fails on touch, I'll push through
<kgunn> ack, thanks Saviq
<fginther> kgunn, Saviq, the desktop tests passed
<Saviq> fginther, yup
<Saviq> kgunn, for future reference, you got access to rebuild jobs on s-jenkins? you want them?
<kgunn> ooo...i like that
<kgunn> how do i get that
<Saviq> kgunn, register at http://10.97.0.26:8080/signup
<Saviq> kgunn, and fginther will set you up for access to triggering rebuilds
<Saviq> kgunn, looks like you won't get the chance this time - things look green for that MP
<kgunn> Saviq: never been so happy to be disappointed :)
<fginther> kgunn, Saviq is this stuck? http://10.97.0.26:8080/job/unity-phablet-qmluitests-saucy/2178/console
<fginther> kgunn, Saviq, it's a ci run for https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/albumart-provider/+merge/189923
<fginther> but it looks to be blocking the autolanding you're interested in
<kgunn> well that explains why the merge wasn't showing up
<fginther> kgunn, should I kill and retrigger the -ci jo?
<kgunn> fginther: yes, please makes sense
<Saviq> fginther, yeah, looks like it
<fginther> Saviq, kgunn, it failed a qmluitest, do you want it pushed as is
<fginther> ?
<Saviq> fginther, already pushed
<fginther> Saviq, :-)
<Saviq> fginther, we should probably skip that test - it's unstable under Qt 5.0
<Saviq> kgunn, it's merged
<kgunn> Saviq: ack, thanks
<tedg> Saviq, ping, you want to bump ABI?
<Saviq> tedg, or even API - I managed to build unity-mir packages against new u-a-l and install them, just to get missing symbols
<tedg> Oh, this is because we don't have a symbols file...
<tedg> No one tell didrocks
<Saviq> tedg, ;)
<tedg> Saviq, So I think if I just add a symbols file we should be good there, because then dpkg will make the version you depend on based on the symbols you use.
<thomi_> Saviq: still awake?
<Saviq> thomi, yup, here
<thomi> Saviq: do you know what would be required to fix this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1237022
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1237022 in Unity 8 "Silence unknown option messages" [Undecided,New]
<thomi> Saviq: is it as easy as not passing those merssages to Qt itself?
<thomi> if so, I'll propose a branch myself that fixes it
<Saviq> thomi, sure, but how would you know?
<thomi> how would you know what?
<Saviq> thomi, which options are "known" and which are not?
<thomi> well, I assume that unity8 knows "I handle options X, Y, and Z", everything else pass to Qt itself
<Saviq> thomi, and then there's Mir
<Saviq> thomi, and the QPA
<Saviq> thomi, but anyway, it's not unity8 that spits out those unknown options warnings
<Saviq> thomi, it's Qt, AFAICT
<thomi> Saviq: I thought it was Qt
<thomi> yeah
<Saviq> thomi, yeah, so you'd have to know all options Qt and Mir and QPA handle to filter out those unknown
<thomi> so if I make sure -testability and -fullscreen have been removed before passing argv to Qt, that should be OK?
<Saviq> thomi, sure, we can pop
<thomi> Saviq: ideally yes, but in reality it's only ever these two options that get printed
<Saviq> thomi, but that won't mean we'll actually silence it ;)
<Saviq> thomi, granted, false negatives will be silenced
<thomi> Saviq: it'll still print if someone uses some mir / QPA option, but that seems rare
<Saviq> thomi, not a huge gain if you ask me ;)
<Saviq> thomi, we generally need to silence Qt's and QML warnings
<thomi> hmmm
<Saviq> thomi, only problem is... that can only be done build-time with current Qt's logging facilities
<thomi> ugh, really? bum
<thomi> Saviq: do you know whwre I should start looking inside Qt for that stuff?
<thomi> roughly which class/file it's in?
<Saviq> thomi, yeah, 5.3 is supposed to have a more sophisticated logger
<Saviq> thomi, http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5.0/qtcore/qdebug.html
<thomi> Saviq: ahh, it uses QDebug - where is that called though?
<thomi> tell you what, I'll stop being lazy and look for it myself :)
<Saviq> thomi, good boy!
<thomi> :)
<thomi> need more coffee first though
<Saviq> thomi, or well - http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5.0/qtcore/qtglobal.html#qInstallMessageHandler
<Saviq> thomi, we could make and install one that would be quiet by default
<Saviq> and only enable debug on some env var and/or argument
<thomi> Saviq: I was hoping to find where in QApplication (or wherever) those log messages are generated, and see if I couldn't override that code to be silent
<Saviq> thomi, that does *not* sound like the correct solution ;)
<thomi> why's that? We want the other Qt debug output, just not those messages
<Saviq> thomi, what's so bad about those two>
<Saviq> thomi, and anyway - just pop them from argv when you handle them, is all
<thomi> Saviq: OK, that makes more sense - I'll do that
<thomi> Saviq: they really clutter up the AP test logs
<thomi> making the test logs much less useful
<Saviq> thomi, I usually use QStringList::removeAll(const QString&)
<Saviq> thomi, it spits out the number of items removed
<Saviq> thomi, so if(argv.removeAll('-fullscreen') > 0) { foo; }
<thomi> Saviq: gotchya
<tedg> Saviq, https://code.launchpad.net/~ted/upstart-app-launch/symbols-file/+merge/189951
<Saviq> tedg, should you do REPLACEME there?
<tedg> Saviq, Since I bumped the version I don't need the merge to do it.
<Saviq> tedg, right, it will always be >= 0.2
<kgunn> Saviq: lool> kgunn: so I wanted to run the webbrowser-app-autopilot, these stop unity8 and start it again immediately, but it doesn't seem to come up
<kgunn> <lool> kgunn: like can't unblank display thing
<kgunn> did we test the webbrowser-app
<kgunn> ap suite?
<thomi> kgunn: presumably the reason it does that is because we don't run in testability mode by default.
<thomi> ...and it needs the shell to be introspectable for some reason
<Saviq> thomi, no
<Saviq> thomi, it was lool running with -n
<Saviq> phablet-test-run I mean
<thomi> ahhh
<thomi> well, you can't do that with the mir stack any more I guess
<Saviq> thomi, well, you *should* be able to
<thomi> well, sure, if you start the shell yourself
<Saviq> thomi, but the powerd issue + the leftover socket makes it difficult enough
<thomi> Saviq: exactly
<thomi> and it shouldn't really be the concern of the test case
<thomi> unless it's testing the shell itself
<Saviq> thomi, of course
<kgunn> Saviq: i wanna top approve this one...as i think it will solve _some_ crashes... https://code.launchpad.net/~afrantzis/unity-mir/fix-1236898/+merge/189894
<kgunn> Saviq: shold i wait for gerry...seems sensible and safe
<kgunn> tho
<Saviq> kgunn, no need to wait, just top-approve if you think is good - if in doubt - ask someone else to look (like racarr)
<kgunn> Saviq: he already approved :)
<Saviq> kgunn, right, so yeah - go for it
<thomi> Saviq: is the recommended way to build unity8 still './build -s && ./build ' ?
<thomi> I'll assume that 'CODING' is accurate...
<Saviq> thomi, yeah
<Saviq> thomi, bzr bd does fine, too
<Saviq> thomi, no scary PPAs added this time ;)
<thomi> Saviq: sweet - it still asks me for my password though, which is kind of scary :)
<veebers> Saviq: ping, hey is it possible to launch unity8 without the greeter?
<thomi> Saviq: hey, so when I run unity8 locally with -testability I don't see that output... is there some kind of race condition, do you think?
<Saviq> veebers, nope
<Saviq> veebers, there is something mterry added - it listens to "ShowHome" on com.canonical.Unity.Greeter.Broadcast on  the system bus
<veebers> Saviq: ah ok, so that's a potential solution if people are having 'greeter swipe' issues?
<veebers> elopio: ^^ I don't know if that helps you at this point?
<Saviq> veebers, elopio, we *could* add a env var we'd look at, but hopefully we won't need to?
<Saviq> mterry, ideas about unlocking unity8 for testing ↑↑ ?
<elopio> veebers, Saviq: at this point, I think we have to live with the fact that our app tests interact a lot with unity.
<elopio> but for the future, I would like to split the suites. If we are not testing any integration with unity on a test suite, I would like unity to be as invisible as possible.
<Saviq> elopio, actually, if you start them with upstart after https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/unity8/hide-greeter-on-app-launch/+merge/189948 is merged
<Saviq> elopio, it should just unlock and focus the app
<Saviq> mterry, correct ↑ ?
<elopio> oh, that's handy.
<thomi> Saviq: so that "unknown option" string is not being printed by Qt it seems
<thomi> Saviq: I wonder if it's unity-mir maybe?
<Saviq> thomi, no, not there for sure
<thomi> hmmm
<thomi> I grepped for "unknown option" through the unity source code, and couldnt' see anything that was related to what we're doing
<thomi> err, I mean "Qt source code"
<Saviq> thomi, the interesting thing... if I go ./builddir/unity8 -blahblah
<Saviq> thomi, I don't get it printed out?
<thomi> Saviq: yeah, me neither
<thomi> Saviq: which made me think maybe it only happened when you ran on top of mir?
<Saviq> thomi, https://bugs.launchpad.net/mir/+bug/1226227 then?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1226227 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "libmirserver parses arguments and fails if it's not something it understands" [Medium,Fix released]
<thomi> Saviq: no, that's something separate
<thomi> Saviq: what's more, I'm *sure* this happened with unity8 on SF as well
<Saviq> thomi, yeah, so QPA-specific maybe?
<thomi> Saviq: which project is that?
<mterry> Saviq, yeah, right.  That should work
<Saviq> thomi, that'd be qtubuntu
<thomi> I looked there already :-/
<Saviq> thomi, it's "invalid option" - grepped for that?
<thomi> yeah
<Saviq> thomi, so I'm getting it on the device, yes
<Saviq> thomi, sure it's not QApplication? it shows up just after "WARNING: QApplication was not created in the main() thread."
<thomi> Saviq: It might be constructing that string in a way that makes it un-greppable
<Saviq> thomi, yeah, looks like it
<Saviq> thomi, so - both on SF *and* Mir indeed
<thomi> Saviq: hmmmm
<Saviq> thomi, but not on desktop
<Saviq> thomi, so arguably not QApplication
<Saviq> anyway, I'm afk
<thomi> Saviq: thanks for your help
<mterry> Is the ListViewWithPageHeaderTest.testMaximizeVisibleAreaMoveUpAndShowHeader qmltest causing problems for others?
<Saviq> mterry, we have one that's flaky in Qt 5.0 and it's failing in jenkins sometimes - not sure that's the one, though
#ubuntu-unity 2013-10-09
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: ping
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, pong
<tsdgeos> see the first change at https://code.launchpad.net/~stolowski/unity8/category-reordering/+merge/189263
<tsdgeos> you're adding an include that's already there :D
<tsdgeos> like, two lines above ;-)
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, indeed :) thanks
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, pushed
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: const & the vector of onCategoryOrderChanged to avoid copying the uints all the time?
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, agree, I'm not sure why didn't I do it :/
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: on the qWarning("beginMoveRows failed"); thing, maybe add old_pos and target_pos? i don't think this will ever fail by reading the code of beginMoveRows, but if it fails, we'll want to know what the indexes were
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: also i don't like this change
<tsdgeos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6212868/
<tsdgeos> it's just making things slower
<tsdgeos> since basically contains has to look for the thing in the set
<tsdgeos> which is what << does already
<tsdgeos> so if it's not there
<tsdgeos> you end up doing "two searches"
<tsdgeos> otoh contains does not detach and << always detaches even if not necessary
<tsdgeos> so not sure anymore :D
<tsdgeos> feel free to ignore
 * tsdgeos feels like he's talking to himself
<dholbach> hiya
<dholbach> how much work would it be to create a desktop session for unity8? or what kind of work would be involved?
<tsdgeos> dholbach: we don't do much of the typical "desktop management" on the desktop, so not sure it'd be much useful
<nic-doffay> Cimi, ping
<dholbach> tsdgeos, I just thought that it'd help with testing, trying it out, it might be good for app devs to test their click apps there too and it will be required on the path to convergence too - so I was just wondering what would need to be done to offer a session
<tsdgeos> dholbach: not sure to be honest, but i don't see how it'd help to test click apps if it doesn't even do proper alt+tab, etc, anyway Saviq is your man a proper answer for that
<Saviq> dholbach, we've not even *tried* to run proper unity8 on the desktop under Mir
<Saviq> dholbach, which is a requirement for being able to launch any apps there
<dholbach> Saviq, ok - shall I ask again after saucy release? :-)
<nic-doffay> Saviq, those autopilot issues with the sdk branch have been fixed. I'm going to get that reviewed today.
<nic-doffay> finally.
<nic-doffay> So the filters can be looked at again.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, cool
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, what did you mean with your last comment about saving on lookup?
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: we don't need the variable at all, so remove the indexOf call?
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, ah, ok, indeed
<Cimi> nic-doffay, pong
<Saviq> tsdgeos, can I throw https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/albumart-provider/+merge/189923 on you afterwards?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: sure
 * tsdgeos throws it to himself
<dednick> mzanetti: : I'm getting an error running qmltests on jenkins for ubuntu-settings-components "qmltestrunner: could not find a Qt installation of ''"
<dednick> mzanetti: could be missing something from deps?
<tsdgeos> dednick: guess mzanetti stil at devdays, not sure how online he'll be
<dednick> tsdgeos: ah. ok
<tsdgeos> dednick: sounds as if qt5-default was not installed maybe?
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, just experienced this when playing with category reordering branch - http://ubuntuone.com/5CJqELstdZQw6dRR44acoy
<dednick> Saviq: ^ ?
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, (it's my branch with all trunk changes in)
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: wops
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: not good :_/
<Saviq> dednick, that would be caused by missing qt5-default
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: i guess not reproduceable?
<Saviq> dednick, where?
<dednick> Saviq: http://10.97.0.26:8080/job/ubuntu-settings-components-qmltests-saucy/4/console
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, it still works and stays like that, till I drag all the contents up/down, then it's back to normal
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: yeah the LVWPH "fixes" itself in some cases
<tsdgeos> in others just crashes :D
<dednick> Saviq: ok, it is missing from packaging
<Saviq> dednick, it shouldn't be there, arguably...
<dednick> Saviq: can you see if you notice anything else? http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-settings-components-team/ubuntu-settings-components/trunk/view/head:/debian/control
<Saviq> dednick, we don't have it, do we
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: but of course it should never happen, just that not sure how to end up where you ended up to fix it
<Saviq> "we" == unity8
<dednick> Saviq: it does
<Saviq> dednick, ah, build deps, yeah
<dednick> Saviq: qtdeclarative5-test-plugin ?
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, well, I saw it before a couple of times, but not easily reproducible
<Saviq> dednick, yeah, and tools
<nic-doffay> Cimi, can you pull on that branch and see if the tests pass?
<dednick> Saviq:  qtbase5-dev-tools or qtdeclarative5-dev-tools?
<nic-doffay> Cimi, they pass on jenkins.
<nic-doffay> Which means it's some sort of local issue.
<Saviq> dednick, declarative
<Cimi> nic-doffay, the test is wrong
<Saviq> dednick, you'll need qtquick too, for testing
<Cimi> nic-doffay, you're clicking on the inverse mouse area, directly
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: so what do you do when you reproduce it? just search random words or is there a pattern?
<Cimi> nic-doffay, of course it caches it
<Saviq> dednick, 'cause qmluitests only install build deps
<Cimi> nic-doffay, you should instead click on coordinates relatives to where you want it to have the mouse area
<Cimi> and verify it really s
<Cimi> nic-doffay, on my test and nick
<Cimi> nic-doffay, touches are not detected a little bit down the search box till half the screen
<nic-doffay> Cimi, I disagree.
<dednick> Saviq: thanks
<nic-doffay> Cimi, what do you mean a little bit down the search box?
<Cimi> nic-doffay, 20% y of the screen
<nic-doffay> I'm trying to ascertain why this works for me and not for you.
<Cimi> nic-doffay, for example, when ou have an opened app
<Cimi> nic-doffay, and you're on the app lens
<Cimi> nic-doffay, right to the miniature of the opened app
<Cimi> nic-doffay, nothing happens there
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, didn't noticed a pattern yet; just search a couple of times
<tsdgeos> ok
<nic-doffay> Cimi, but the rest now works for you?
<nic-doffay> I'm still not following what you mean.
<Cimi> nic-doffay, it was worning
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, I've updated category-reordering branch
<Cimi> nic-doffay, i didn't test today
<nic-doffay> Cimi, but it wasn't working yesterday?
<Cimi> dednick, can you explain nic-doffay what's wrong? my english might suck
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: tx
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: any reason RoleRendererHint: uses index for the query and not realIndex? or just a merge mistake?
<dednick> Cimi: yeah
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, ah, merge mistake, it was added to trunk after my changes, thanks for spotting
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, fixing
<dednick> 1) have home lens open.
<dednick> 2) tap search panel, search bar opens at top.
<dednick> 3) type "plop", no results
<dednick> 4) half way between keyboad and search bar, tap on screan.
<dednick> 5) keyboard does not close.
<dednick> 6) tap "just" above the keyboard, keyboard closes.
<dednick> nic-doffay: ^
<nic-doffay> dednick, cool going to give it a go.
<dednick> and screan obviously = screen :)
<nic-doffay> dednick, other conditions work properly though?
<dednick> nic-doffay: it's very hit and miss. it seems if you tap anywhere where there could be a dash category row (even if there are no results), it doesnt close.
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, pushed
<dednick> nic-doffay: sometimes closes randomly if i tap the search bar again. sometimes not, sometimes tap on panel closes...
<nic-doffay> dednick, hmm that most likely is an inverse mouse area issue imo
<nic-doffay> The second one you mentioned.
<nic-doffay> Saviq, what are your thoughts on all of this? ^
<Saviq> nic-doffay, none atm, sorry
<dednick> nic-doffay: i have no idea how the InverseMouseArea works in the case of z-order press events. I would have thought tapping ANYWHERE that is not the searchbar would close it, but it seems that everything else that accepts press events  and is above in z-order is getting them.
<nic-doffay> dednick, I'm going to try change the z order to see if it makes any difference.
<dednick> nic-doffay: i think zorder is only for children on same object.
<nic-doffay> dednick, well that approach worked for the filters.
<nic-doffay> Everything below the filter selectors drop down cannot be clicked.
<nic-doffay> So I'm hoping it will help.
<dednick> nic-doffay: we have filters?
<dednick> need a friggin cancel search button as well...
<Saviq> dednick, yeah we talked yesterday with mhr3
<Saviq> dednick, that there's a hidden feature in unity7 - you can still tap on the activity indicator to cancel ;)
<nic-doffay> dednick, there's a branch waiting to land.
<dednick> Saviq: heh. does that dismiss the search bar though?
<Cimi> I can work on this bug if you want
<Cimi> Saviq, do you have another bug for nic-doffay in case?
<nic-doffay> Cimi, this might not be anything to do with the Unity8 code.
<Saviq> Cimi, he's got some https://launchpad.net/~nicolas-doffay/+assignedbugs ;)
<Cimi> nic-doffay, move to another one :)
<Cimi> nic-doffay, I'll have a look in three hours
<nic-doffay> Cimi, what's the point of passing it over?
<Cimi> nic-doffay, so keep going
<Cimi> nic-doffay, start drawing rectangles filling the inverse mouse areas
<Cimi> nic-doffay, with different colors
<Cimi> nic-doffay, so you see where they are
<Cimi> and stuff like this..
<Cimi> nic-doffay, another point is that I had a chat with oren and he explained me how it should behave
<nic-doffay> Cimi, how does it differ to the bug report that he filed?
<nic-doffay> Cimi, I don't think the issue is as simple as you think either.
<Cimi> nic-doffay, ok so keep debugging and find out why it's not working
<Cimi> nic-doffay, we cannot accept half fixes
<Cimi> or well, we shouldn't
<nic-doffay> Cimi, who said we were going to?
<nic-doffay> You're making an awful lot of assumptions here.
<Cimi> nic-doffay, hey sorry for upsetting you
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: i think your beginMoveRows is wrong
<nic-doffay> Cimi, I'm still confused, you told me yesterday it didn't work at all.
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: beginMoveRows is braindead and takes into account the thing itself
<tsdgeos> so you need something like
<nic-doffay> But today it apparently has other issues according to dednick
<tsdgeos>     int newModelIndex = newIndex > oldIndex ? newIndex+1 : newIndex;
<tsdgeos> like we have in the launcherlistmodel
<tsdgeos> launchermodel sorry
<Cimi> nic-doffay, I might have explained badly
<Cimi> nic-doffay, yesterday I had same issues of dednick
<nic-doffay> Cimi, ok right got it.
<nic-doffay> MacSlow, I read your review and you said this works for you. Have you run into any of dednick 's issues? (If you've been following this at all0
<nic-doffay> MacSlow: <dednick> 1) have home lens open.
<nic-doffay> <dednick> 2) tap search panel, search bar opens at top.
<nic-doffay> <dednick> 3) type "plop", no results
<nic-doffay> <dednick> 4) half way between keyboad and search bar, tap on screan.
<nic-doffay> <dednick> 5) keyboard does not close.
<nic-doffay> <dednick> 6) tap "just" above the keyboard, keyboard closes.
<nic-doffay> dednick, btw does it dismiss the search entry after those steps?
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, yeah, I saw it in the qt docs, fixing
<nic-doffay> Even if the keyboard doesn't close properly?
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, pushed
<tsdgeos> cool
<dednick> nic-doffay: yeah. if you close the popup first.
<dednick> nic-doffay: not really sure why you have 2 inverse areas though. wont the other one always catch everything not in itself and close?
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: one last question
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: the "// populate category order vector with 0..n" part in ::data
<nic-doffay> dednick, nah
<nic-doffay> the one is for the top bit
<nic-doffay> which is a different layer
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: does it make more sense somewhere else?
<nic-doffay> Sorry, let me try explain in more detail.
<nic-doffay> The one for the pageHeader, the other is for the rest of the area below the page header.
<nic-doffay> So the first is to catch the inverse of the textEntry in the pageHeader
<nic-doffay> the other is for everything below.
<nic-doffay> dednick, it's a small area in the case of the first inverse area, but I figured it should be added anyway.
<dednick> nic-doffay: but the sensitive area is the root item. "Everything not in this area" includes the other InverseMouseArea region
<nic-doffay> dednick, I don't think so. I recall doing a print to test if the presses were caught, they were not
<nic-doffay> but let me check again...
<nic-doffay> dednick, confirmed.
<dednick> nic-doffay: where you testing on device or on desktop? it works for me on desktop
<nic-doffay> dednick, I've had issues on the device before which I mentioned to Saviq but the desktop works 100% for me.
<nic-doffay> Which is what leads me to believe it's an issue with the InverseMouseArea SDK component.
<nic-doffay> On desktop, everything is caught, and the focus is disabled.
<MacSlow> nic-doffay, I'll try to replicate that...
<nic-doffay> MacSlow, ta
<nic-doffay> MacSlow, try on the device though, the desktop works for me every time...
<nic-doffay> Unless you were already? O_o
<MacSlow> nic-doffay, I always try it on the device... unless it's just some API-change with tests
<nic-doffay> MacSlow, ergh ok.
<nic-doffay> I hope something does break, otherwise this is even more confusing.
<MacSlow> nic-doffay, not that it should matter... I'm testing it on a GalaxyNexus... what device did dednick try it on?
<dednick> MacSlow: same
<dednick> it's obviously only an issue on the device.
<dednick> It probably has something to do with the keyboard
<MacSlow> dednick, nic-doffay: I can confirm this odd behaviour here too
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, this was the best place I could think of.. the problem is it has to happen when category model is fully established. and we can't do this in onCategoryOrderChanges because we may never get this signal (or get it after call to data())
<nic-doffay> MacSlow, mind just adding that as a review comment. Thanks dednick thanks for the feedback too.
<MacSlow> nic-doffay, just doing that
<nic-doffay> MacSlow, does it work fine on desktop out of interest?
<nic-doffay> (sorry for being a pain)
<nic-doffay> I just want to make 100% sure this behaviour is the same for multiple people.
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: hooking up to onRowCountChanged/modelreset/layoutchanged?
<MacSlow> nic-doffay, well there's no osk when I run it on the desktop
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: though otoh in ::data is just easier
<pstolowski> indeed
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: but means we destroy the ordering when the rowCount changes, is that what is expected?
<MacSlow> nic-doffay, but as soon as you type the tap outside doesn't close the searchbar anymore
<nic-doffay> MacSlow, true.
<nic-doffay> MacSlow, but it should disable the search bar focus still.
<nic-doffay> MacSlow, so you won't be able to type any more...
<nic-doffay> MacSlow, the behaviour apparently differs with the component on desktop and mobile.
<MacSlow> nic-doffay, the keyboard-focus is gone (for the desktop-case)
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, we don't support changes to category model after the scope is created, so this shouldn't be an issue
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: so basically the row count never changes after it has been set up?
<MacSlow> nic-doffay, updated the MR with all the new info
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, actually let me double check that
<nic-doffay> MacSlow, thanks it's helpful. I'm going to give Tomas a shout to see if he can shed more light on this.
<pstolowski> mhr3, category model will never get updates after scope is set up, correct?
<mhr3> pstolowski, it's better if you don't assume that
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: mhr3: the question is not that if it does not change, the question is, if row count changes, is it ok to "reset" the ordering?
<mhr3> sure
<pstolowski> mhr3, tsdgeos : I don't see any handling of that in categories.cpp (for the main category model)
<pstolowski> mhr3, tsdgeos : only the change of the entire model is handled
<mhr3> pstolowski, well model reset is row count change, no?
<mhr3> well.. can be
<pstolowski> mhr3, adding rows to existing model won't trigger model.changed in unitycore, will it?
<pstolowski> mhr3, anyway, we don't support that in libunity afair
<mhr3> pstolowski, but there are ways it can happen, restarting scopes etc
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: mhr3: so how do we deal with that?
<mhr3> tsdgeos, if the cat model changes, forget about the overridden order and wait for new signal that will override it
<mhr3> tsdgeos, is that what you're asking^?
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, I'l add m_categoryOrder.clear() for the case when categories model changes
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, just to start off with a default order
<tsdgeos> ok
<larsu> mhr3: how did you reproduce bug #1236249 ? The bluetooth indicator and the setting in system-settings vanishes when I turn off bluetooth
<ubot5> bug 1236249 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "unity8 crashed with SIGSEGV in UnityMenuModelPrivate::itemState()" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1236249
<mhr3> larsu, there's a mir bug describing the exact steps, but if you use sf instead of mir you get this bt
<larsu> mhr3: ah thanks, I also just managed to get the crash when activating the action on the bus manually
<seb128> larsu, mhr3: to reproduce I think you should use the bluetooth panel in system settings
<mhr3> larsu, do you need link to that mir bug?
<larsu> mhr3: only if you don't need to search for it ;) (like I said, I can reproduce already)
<seb128> larsu, mhr3: it's only the switch in the battery which has the vanishing issue
<mhr3> larsu, cool... i would have to :)
<larsu> seb128: ah of course! Sorry about that. (I spent too much time in the battery panel today)
<larsu> mhr3: ya, don't worry about it then
<seb128> larsu, lol, I know what you mean, I had the same issue a couple of time, looking at the wrong panel
<larsu> seb128: tbh, I think hiding the option and the indicator is wrong...
<seb128> larsu, what option/indicator?
<larsu> bluetooth
<seb128> oh, bluetooth
<seb128> the option in settings is a bug
<seb128> due to the indicator object being hidding
<seb128> charles is going to fix
<larsu> ah cool
<seb128> the indicator is a mpt's design decision to spare panel space on the small screen
<Cimi> Saviq, a little explanation
<Cimi> Saviq, why online category in Videos dash are processed by GenericScopeView?
<Cimi> and not DashVideos.qml
<Saviq> Cimi, DashVideos is deprecated
<Saviq> Cimi, if it's still there at all - should go
<Cimi> Saviq, ok
<Saviq> Cimi, same for DashMusic, for that matter
<Cimi> Saviq, ok gotcha
<Cimi> Saviq, I thought UbuntuShape was able to take ShaderEffectSource
<Cimi> Saviq, how do I fill the video renderer with black otherwise?
<Saviq> Cimi, make the whole UShape black
<Saviq> Cimi, and overlay a cropped image
<Cimi> Saviq, ah yeah
<Saviq> Cimi, no need to shape the image
<Cimi> Saviq, so why we said the ubuntushape didn't support that?
<Saviq> Cimi, because it should do it internally
<Saviq> Cimi, right, so for now you can put the "film" image in the UbuntuShape
<Saviq> Cimi, and overlay a cropped image
<Cimi> Saviq, what should do internally?
<Saviq> Cimi, UShape should take both the background image
<Saviq> Cimi, and the overlay image
<Saviq> Cimi, or well... maybe not
<Saviq> Cimi, so, it's probably even easier not to use UShape at all
<Saviq> Cimi, but have an UShaped image already
<Saviq> Cimi, and just overlay a cropped image on top
<Saviq> Cimi, I think the "mounting" is a left over from back when it was supposed to be slightly more complicated - or maybe we simply didn't take the needed step-back
<Saviq> to see how to do it the simplest
<Cimi> Saviq, shaderEffectSource support :)
<Saviq> Cimi, no UShape at all
<Saviq> -Cimi, Image { source: "background.png"; width: foo; height: bar; Image { source: the_source; anchors { fill: parent; topMargin: units.gu(5); bottomMargin: units.gu(5) }; fillMode: Image.PreserveAspectCrop; sourceSize.height: height }
<Saviq> }
<Saviq> Cimi, where background.png is simply the mount background, already "ubuntu-shaped"
<Saviq> Cimi, get what I mean?
<Cimi> Saviq, sure
<Cimi> Saviq, but we need videos that have aspect ratio not squared
<Saviq> Cimi, not sure what you mean there?
<larsu> dednick: I've half-fixed bug #1236249 - can you please have a look at the other half? (see last comment)
<ubot5> bug 1236249 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "unity8 crashed with SIGSEGV in UnityMenuModelPrivate::itemState()" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1236249
<Saviq> Cimi, right now everything in Videos will be square, only movie posters are meant to be portrait - but we don't have those
<Cimi> Saviq, ok
<Saviq> Cimi, and posters don't need to be mounted
<Saviq> Cimi, so all in all - you can implement the end solution already
<Cimi> Saviq, I need that mounted shape asses
<Saviq> Cimi, yes
<Saviq> Cimi, jounih will get it for you
<tsdgeos> ci borked again?
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: so that should cover all regarding ordering and rowcount changes, right?
<mhr3> dednick, lost time again :/
<dednick> mhr3: can you check if indicator-datetime is running?
<mhr3> dednick, it's not
<dednick> mhr3: hm. musta crashed
<dednick> larsu: i'll take a look
<mhr3> any log to check?
<larsu> dednick: thanks
<Cimi> Saviq, music renderer is instead a square with more text?
<Saviq> Cimi, left-aligned
<Saviq> Cimi, so it's pretty close to what we have already
<Cimi> ok
<Saviq> Cimi, can you start with carousel delegate though?
<Saviq> Cimi, we need to put the black overlay with song name on there
<Saviq> Cimi, like we had for people lens
<Cimi> Saviq, ah ok
<Cimi> Saviq, for a reason I missed this
<Cimi> Saviq, I thought the carousel just needed to be loaded with count > 5
<Saviq> Cimi, I think the reason is because it's missing from the visual design spec...
<Saviq> Cimi, that, too, yes
<Saviq> Cimi, oh well, it's not there in the visual design
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, right
<dednick> mhr3: dont know. /var/crash ?
<mhr3> dednick, if there was something indicator-related you'd have it already ;)
<Saviq> Cimi, for the overlay in carousel - there's no design I'm afraid
<Cimi> ok
<Saviq> Cimi, so start with the grid indeed
<Saviq> Cimi, and I'll try and get you a design in the mean time
<mhr3> Saviq, songs names in carousel? the visual spec doesn't have that, something new?
<Saviq> mhr3, it's described in the UX spec
<Saviq> mhr3, "The hero item in a carousel (the biggest thumbnail) has an overlay that will show the song name so songs will be differentiated through the title."
<mhr3> yey for even more inconsistencies in the specs
<Saviq> Cimi, let's go for left-aligned two lines with right-eliding to start with - you'll chose the right font size
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: ok, approving then, the problems you're having with LVWPH are not your fault, and if this makes them easier to repro that may even be a good thing. Agreed?
<dednick> hey...where is my datetime indicator
<dednick> !
<Saviq> dednick, desktop?
<dednick> Saviq: phone
<dednick> and process is running. grr
<Saviq> dednick, oh, is consistently there for me...
<dednick> Saviq: mine is normally. i just restarted my phone and poof
<Cimi> Saviq, dimensions?
<dednick> hm. actually,  process was on desktop. no ssh on phone :(
<Cimi> Saviq, should be as big as now or smaller?
<Saviq> Cimi, check out the https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/presentation/d/1X3_G6reCpcFJxzxn1Xtv9wK5n3-wOW-6z2l0qSZ8-sg/present#slide=id.gefe99b49_00
<tsdgeos> kgunn: video standup today?
<Saviq> Cimi, https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/DiFH5zJxUPhXES9dICX4ydlmQzpkKFMNeJlq3NsPhPIUAzbAH8XjX4YlZ0eii1w5csbAX2ZqnW9l6bjLSDzzd8Y1oCJf2qKzJYZ49lDeg5dPDbCiCEI-3eyi8Fs says 18GU
<Cimi> Saviq, but this is carousel
<kgunn> tsdgeos: yeah...we should
<Saviq> Cimi, ah grid is there, too - 11GU
<Cimi> yeah
<Cimi> Saviq, total 16 with text
<Saviq> Cimi, yup
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, yup, thanks!
<Cimi> Saviq, can you give me the link of the image of video with grid?
<Cimi> I right click and cannot see it
<Cimi> might use inspector in case..
<Saviq> Cimi, https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/YJsbwT4BhY1HuNX9vaLwtOruPFxSRVWs8zIcVoqHUTLFdi4ETM3SUDrJKb0sHn3AOoh7TFnGSos7MidzXW5fbgKLwcfYQRDjOXvUU3R8be6s-z4dYfLLSUM1Nts ?
<Cimi> Saviq, thanks!
<dednick> mhr3: hm. not sure about that datetime problem. looks like it crashes, but would expect to come back up.
<mhr3> dednick, yea, it's back now
<mhr3> but it took a while
<dednick> what triggers dbus service to restart process?
<dednick> mhr3: ^ ?
<mhr3> dednick, a call to that service
<mhr3> any call to that service
<larsu> dednick: do you have any idea why the volume slider in the sound menu doesn't work when I add a parameter to the volume action?
<larsu> dednick: it shouldn't have any influence...
<dednick> larsu: er, you match the type in the menu item?
<Cimi> nic-doffay, you joining hangout?
<mterry> MacSlow, https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/unity8/hide-greeter-on-app-launch/+merge/189948
<kgunn> MacSlow: curious, what's the worst scenario in terms of rendering performance ?
 * mterry hugs MacSlow 
<larsu> dednick: yeah, nothing but the parameter type changed
<MacSlow> mterry, tkx
<larsu> dednick: I've got to run now unfortunately. If you want to have a look, the branch is at https://code.launchpad.net/~larsu/indicator-sound/volume-action-activation
<larsu> dednick: it is supposed to fix bug #1236292
<ubot5> bug 1236292 in Unity 8 "Using volume buttons on phone triggers spurious popup" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1236292
<MacSlow> kgunn, scrolling gets really slow and choppy with 3 or more apps running... sometimes it doesn't even react anymore to swiping/scolling... all that on GalaxyNexus
<dednick> larsu: ok, i'll try if it i have some time
<larsu> thanks
<MacSlow> kgunn, you want that in some bug-report against mir/unity-mir?
<dednick> larsu: but from quick look, dont you need to set_action_and_target on the menu item?
<kgunn> MacSlow: oh no, we have a bug :) but hmmm...so i don't have one, but david moreland provided me this video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tq6wCRwIIYw
<kgunn> and compared to this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5jh2mOOwya4
<larsu> dednick: I don't think so, no. The menu item itself will never activate this action. It works fine in unity7
<kgunn> so yeah, the mir config is slower...but...not unusable...what you describe is near unusable
<larsu> dednick: if it won't work, I'll just introduce another action
<dednick> larsu: yeah, but the types have to match for unitymenumodel.
<davmor2> kgunn: Morley ;)
<kgunn> davmor2: i rename people all the time
<MacSlow> kgunn, taking a look after the standup
<davmor2> kgunn: that's okay I can never remember peoples real names and am forced to call them by nicks :D
<dednick> larsu: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6213854/
<kgunn> MacSlow: actually that might actually be clocks...and the fix i was mentioning may help
<Saviq> Cimi, for the carousel - if you need help digging the old people lens out, let me know
<kgunn> MacSlow: hmmm....b/c i know that hw very well...there could be one other dreaded thing happening....gpu hwrecovery (if you feed it something it no like, it will reset, "silently"...but takes ~100ms)
<kgunn> and can get into a cycle...
<MacSlow> kgunn, it sounds like that would help... scrolling gets a bit better, if I flick through the running apps a few time (right swipe)... maybe it's also a caching-issue?
<MacSlow> kgunn, I gladly test any branches that tried to improve on this
<davmor2> kgunn: maliit not appearing so I swiped the app from the right and then brought it back to the front and I get these characters in the text filed http://ubuntuone.com/1icbmYJxANRRWc8sB4HsC5  this happens opening maliit for the first time on any new app too but only under mir
<kgunn> davmor2: there is work ongoing around mallit as we speak....
<MacSlow> kgunn, yeah... these two videos reflect pretty much my experience with performance-difference between sf and mir
<MacSlow> kgunn, btw... is that popey doing the demonstrations?
<MacSlow> kgunn, at least sounds a bit like him
<kgunn> MacSlow: its davmor2
<MacSlow> kgunn, ok oops :)
<MacSlow> kgunn, still sounds a bit like Alan :)
<nic-doffay> MacSlow, I think with these new additions from that branch your issue will be solved
<nic-doffay> You should just be able to assign -1 to the selectedIndex alias.
<MacSlow> nic-doffay, which branch of yours it it? I'll give it a try later this evening and update my MR for the last ext. snap-decision making it depend on your branch then
<nic-doffay> MacSlow, confirmed
<nic-doffay> i've also added an example to the gallery.
<MacSlow> nic-doffay, great!
<davidcalle> sil2100, ping
<nic-doffay> MacSlow, here's the branch. lp:~nicolas-doffay/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/multi-selectors
<davmor2> MacSlow: I don't know who should be more offended me or popey ;)
<MacSlow> davmor2, hehe
<nic-doffay> Sorry, I can't keep track of what I've added to that and what I haven't without double checking haha.
<davidcalle> Mirv, ping
<MacSlow> kgunn, btw... another observation regarding mir on the GN... with 4 apps open... starting Terminal seems to hang the device... it's no longer reacting to any input.
<kgunn> MacSlow: hey...this one getting attention https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-sound/+bug/1236292
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1236292 in Unity 8 "Using volume buttons on phone triggers spurious popup" [High,Triaged]
<kgunn> could you focus on that one
<davmor2> MacSlow: that is the issue I have it seems to happen randomly
<MacSlow> kgunn, according to seb128 that is already fixed in some branch... indicator-sound just has to not issue any notification (as confirmation-notifications currently are not meant to be on Touch as per Design)
<davmor2> MacSlow: adb doesn't work either right?
<seb128> kgunn, MacSlow: https://code.launchpad.net/~larsu/indicator-sound/volume-action-activation
<MacSlow> davmor2, yeah... device seems just to be deah... only the battery-out-battery-in helps at this point
<davmor2> MacSlow: yeah I'm trying to get a set of sane steps to reproduce it.  There is nothing obvious in  /var/crash though right?
<MacSlow> davmor2, I'm not really chasing this bug... doing reviews mostly atm
<dednick> larsu: enabling bluetooth after you've switched it off is buggered
<davmor2> MacSlow: if you find out please god let me know I'd love to see it go away :)
<MacSlow> davmor2, sure thing... but don't hold your breath... at least not today :)
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, I think category-reordering still needs your approval?
<davmor2> MacSlow: I'm going to keep trying to find reproducible steps for a bug in the meantime
<MacSlow> davmor2, good luck!
<sil2100> davidcalle: pong!
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: sure
<sil2100> davidcalle: hi!
<tsdgeos> was going to do it now
<sil2100> davidcalle: you saw this? https://launchpadlibrarian.net/153086899/buildlog_ubuntu-saucy-i386.unity-scope-github_0.1%2B13.10.20130723-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: done
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, thanks
<nic-doffay> MacSlow, the branch will land tomorrow
<davidcalle> sil2100, hi, yes that's why I pinged you for https://code.launchpad.net/~davidc3/cupstream2distro-config/github-scope/+merge/190141 :)
<MacSlow> kgunn, seb128: commented on the sychronous-notification issue on unity8 -> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-sound/+bug/1236292/comments/7
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1236292 in Unity 8 "Using volume buttons on phone triggers spurious popup" [High,Triaged]
<seb128> kgunn, MacSlow: shrug, as said yesterday, it's being fixed from the indicator-sound side, c.f the vcs I just pointed out
<tsdgeos> Saviq: that artwork provider thing, code looks ok, but seems like we copied it from somewhere, which makes my bugfixing hat sad, and also makes my Qt hat sad since it's all C++/glib instead of Qt we kind of mostly do in Unity8 code. Commented so on the review
<Saviq> tsdgeos, it's temporary
<MacSlow> seb128, ok... works for me too
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ah, and has no tests either :D
<tsdgeos> damnit, forgot to comment that
<Saviq> tsdgeos, we just need a place for it now for 13.10 - it'll get refactored away post 13.10
<tsdgeos> Saviq: temporary as in ?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, it will go and live in the thumbnailer or so
<tsdgeos> ok
<davidcalle> sil2100, btw, where does this build come from ?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: well, if it's going to be temporary i guess "it's ok"
<tsdgeos> but hope it's not one of those "temporary-forever" things
<sil2100> davidcalle: aaaah, so it's not to be released/built?
<davidcalle> sil2100, it shouldn't since it's not in distro anymore, just on the server
<tsdgeos> Saviq: any special review you want me to look at?
<sil2100> davidcalle: I'll check the cu2d merge, but I think anyway we'll need this to be buildable on saucy right? At least so that it can be used on the server - or is something else used on the server?
 * sil2100 is a noob in the new server scoped ;)
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, re your comments to https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/albumart-provider/+merge/189923
<Saviq> tsdgeos, https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/unity8/hide-greeter-on-app-launch/+merge/189948 would be good
<mterry> MacSlow is looking at it too, but more eyeballs might help.  It's a big, 7-branch fixup :)
<davidcalle> sil2100, the failing test is fixed and the ^ mp is for the merger to merge it so yes, it will build. (Also, the server doesn't need builds, it extracts files from specific branches and runs them, but it's still nice to have things that can be installed anywhere)
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, this branch is a result of a collective work of ~3 people and we are under pressure to get it done asap. it's under manual testing on the phone today (and looking good so far), but we don't have time and resources to add automated tests and we would like to avoid refactoring at this point (not to mention moving mediaartcache to a library; it's from mediascanner btw)
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, we hope to clear it out and rework after 13.10
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ok
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: sure, if it has to go in, it has to go in :D
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, at this point we would appreciate if the shortcomings were accepted ;) unless you see a real blocker ;)
<sil2100> davidcalle: I'm shocked that this scope didn't have a merger set-up! ;)
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: no, i don't see a real blocker, the QEventLoop thing scares me a bit, but there's no other way around it i can think of
<sil2100> davidcalle: (or it had but I removed it by accident)
<sil2100> davidcalle: I would guess it's the latter... ;p
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, right; we want an async call
<sil2100> fginther: hello! We approved https://code.launchpad.net/~davidc3/cupstream2distro-config/github-scope/+merge/190141 , could you re-setup the merger?
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, sync, I mean
<davidcalle> sil2100, ;-)
<fginther> sil2100, ack
<sil2100> fginther: thank you!
<Cimi> Saviq, I noticed horizontal alignment and vertical is only read by the ubuntushape with the icon
<Cimi> Saviq, on the tileStyles we have
<Cimi> Saviq, looks like a mistake while we want the ubuntushape to be always centered
<Cimi> Saviq, but the text moved?
<Saviq> Cimi, probably, yes - but most of the images are tile-styled anyway
<kgunn> dednick: lucky you...the pin unlock thing is now a release blocker :)
<kgunn> dednick: not for mir, but phone v1 in general
<Cimi> Saviq, I think you did this code while simplifying… my bad I approved the review
<kgunn> dednick: let me know if you need any help with getting attention from folks
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: are you going to do https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/unity8/hide-greeter-on-app-launch/+merge/189948 or want me to?
<kgunn> Saviq: so alf will need to manually merge https://code.launchpad.net/~afrantzis/qtubuntu/fix-1237052 into trunk since autolanding is off....right
<Saviq> kgunn, yes
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, I'm on it... although I'm not very familiar with the involved pieces... but if you feel you're faster go ahead.
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: i'm as unfamiliar as you are if you're on it, don't want to step on your toes
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, then leave it to me :)
<kgunn> http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/touch_mir/mako/89:20131009.1:20131009.1/4639/ boom
<MacSlow> kgunn, almost 77% doesn't sound so bad
<MacSlow> kgunn, just hoping the remaining 23% aren't that hard to get too
<kgunn> MacSlow: not too bad...but we got some big ones to chase...unity8 AP
<MacSlow> kgunn, outch... didn't scroll down that far... 0% :/
 * mterry cradles unity8 AP's dying body
<dednick> kgunn: er. ok, thanks
<kgunn> mterry: you can perform cpr on it if you like....
<kgunn> Saviq: actually, didn't we test unity8 AP ?
<mterry> kgunn, I'm trying to run them on my device...
<kgunn> thanks!
<Saviq> kgunn, unity8 is crashing on exit
<Saviq> kgunn, leaving the socket around
<kgunn> geeze so picky
<Saviq> kgunn, so only the first test ever passes
<mterry> Saviq, the mir socket?  Yeah, it likes to do that
<mterry> really annoying
<Saviq> kgunn, but the automation was supposed to take care of that for now
<Saviq> kgunn, same as for powerd
<kgunn> right the screen unblank thingy....thot so too
<kgunn> hmmm
<tsdgeos> dednick: https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/unity8/indicator.submenu-reinit/+merge/187885
<kgunn> ok.... Saviq dednick tsdgeos Cimi MacSlow mterry dandrader nic-doffay ....want to hear what i learned about autolanding
<tsdgeos> mterry: what do i do so that i appreciate the need for https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/unity8/greeter-disable-draghandle/+merge/190158 ?
<tsdgeos> kgunn: yep :-)
<MacSlow> kgunn, shoot
<kgunn> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/abb8a5dc8aa980cbd0e08e877b276b2b70fe6acb?pqs=1&authuser=0&hl=en
<kgunn> join me here ^ it'll be better than typing
<kgunn> Saviq dednick tsdgeos Cimi MacSlow mterry dandrader nic-doffay ^
<dandrader> kgunn, just a minute. have to turn on my laptop as google hangouts work only there
<seb128> dednick, hey, why are all those FramedMenuItem, BaseMenuItem, etc widget needed for the indicators (ted copied that for the settings, but it makes things look non standard UI elements)
<seb128> dednick, e.g making FramedMenuItem use a ListItem.Standard rather than a BaseMenuItem seems much nicer in the UI
<mterry> tsdgeos, in a default image, enable mir, then do the dial-number 199 trick in the merge description while in the greete
<mterry> r
<mterry> tsdgeos, try to answer the phone, see that the phone never comes up
<tsdgeos> mterry: hmmm, all that about https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/unity8/greeter-disable-draghandle/+merge/190158 ¿
<dednick> seb128: it's been removed in the latest iteration, when i moved to ubuntu-settings-components
<mterry> tsdgeos, oh god
<mterry> tsdgeos, sorry
<mterry> tsdgeos, I was still thinking of the branch from earlier this morning
<dednick> seb128: but i havent switched over to it in unity8
<seb128> dednick, k
<mterry> tsdgeos, for the draghandle branch, follow the instructions in the bug
<seb128> dednick, is that using standard widgets?
<seb128> dednick, do you see an issue if we replace BaseMenuItem{} by a ListItem.Standard{} in FramedMenuItem?
<seb128> dednick, I'm just trying to make sure I don't screw up, I don't understand why the complexity/all those custom widgets
<seb128> dednick, is that only because indicators are non standard layouted UI (which is not the case of settings)?
<dednick> seb128: there is no Base/Frame/etc in the new one.
<dednick> only use Standard/Empty
<seb128> \o/
<seb128> dednick, well, I'm looking at an easy fix for v1
<dednick> seb128: um.
<seb128> dednick, I doubt we are going to switch over to the new stuff this week
<dednick> seb128: to fix what?
<dednick> seb128: i think we're going to have to change back to a standard item for all settings. ListItem.Standard doesnt work in all cases.
<seb128> dednick, to fix http://ubuntuone.com/4vpeQcR3Wt7ycIEb4gIBFD
<mterry> mzanetti, heyo!  Did you look more at bug 1219871?  I recall you were close to reproducing at will?
<ubot5> bug 1219871 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "when idle with screen blank, unity8 generates hundreds of context switches per second" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1219871
<seb128> dednick, the white lines between the wifis
<seb128> dednick, that should be a normal list, like in other panels which use ListItems
<seb128> dednick, not a weird gu(7) height list with white line between elements
<dednick> seb128: hm. that's not per spec. check is supposed to be on left. I've already changed it in unity8
<seb128> dednick, right, that's another stuff I want to fix
<seb128> dednick, I just don't understand the complexity behind and I preferred to ask what was the reason
<seb128> dednick, where did you fix the left/right issue? (I want to copy the fix)
<dednick> seb128: right, well this was all done before styles had been done. It was just backlog of TODOs from ages ago.
<seb128> dednick, ok, no worry, we can clean that with the components soon
<dednick> seb128: yeah, changes are in unity8.
<seb128> dednick, but for that release I just want easy tweaks
<seb128> dednick, thanks, I'm going to have a look
<dednick> seb128: i'll get you the file link
<seb128> dednick, thanks!
<dednick> seb128: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/trunk/view/head:/plugins/Unity/Indicators/Network/qml/AccessPoint.qml
<seb128> dednick, great
<dednick> seb128: not sure how much has changed qith API since ted leeched it though
<dednick> seb128: and as for the image: "qrc:/indicators/artwork/network/secure.svg"; it's been put in the  ubuntu-mobile theme now ("network-secure"), I just havent changed the code to reflect that yet.
<seb128> ok
<dednick> tedg: ping
<tedg> dednick, Howdy
<dednick> tedg: hey. I'm having trouble compiling indicator-network on device. missing gobject-introspection. But i have it installed.
<dednick> tedg: pkg-config --variable=g_ir_scanner gobject-introspection-1.0
<dednick> returns nothing.
<dednick> tedg: any idea?
<tedg> dednick, apt-get build-dep indicator-network ?
<dednick> tedg: done. doesnt help
<tedg> dednick, Do you have a gobject-introspection-1.0.pc file?
<tedg> dednick, It should be in libgirepository1.0-dev
<dednick> tedg: ah. that would be it then
<Cimi> Saviq, the scope files use a function getRenderer to decide the renderer
<Cimi> Saviq, how do I pass the model count?
<Saviq> mhr3_, you had an idea about that ↑?
<Cimi> Saviq, I believe we don't have the count straight away right, we need the model of each category
<Saviq> Cimi, not there, we need it to change live onCountChanged
<Cimi> ah ok
<dednick> tedg: yeah, that was it. Might need to add that to source deps.
<Saviq> Cimi, so getRenderer would return an array of renderers maybe
<Cimi> Saviq, yeah exactly
<Saviq> Cimi, but the bigger problem is that we don't know how many
<Cimi> Saviq, and we need an item in between
<Saviq> Cimi, before we actually load the renderers
<Saviq> Cimi, i.e. on tablet it's going to be 10 items - on phone just 6
<Saviq> for carousel to be useful - and it depends on orientation, too
<Cimi> ok
<om26er> There is a little problem with the category expansion in the new Image
<om26er> expanding the Installed category does not show all the installed apps right away
<seb128> dednick, in the screenshot I pointed before, do you have any idea what puts the checkboxes from the non-aps items on the left?
<seb128> dednick, oh, also, do you know if there is a way to make the bottom entry a Caption rather than a Standard?
<Cimi> Saviq, iirc carousel doesn't change number of displayed items on orientation changes
<Cimi> Saviq, it just makes the carousel smaller
<mhr3_> Saviq, eek, let's not do count-based stuff at this point
<dednick> seb128: that would likely be the StandardMenuItem
<mhr3_> Saviq, cause you know, we don't want to uncover yet another bug where the shell freezes and stuff :P
<seb128> dednick, that's identic to the unity8 one
<seb128> dednick, but yeah, it has a
<seb128>         Components.CheckBox {
<seb128>             anchors.verticalCenter: parent.verticalCenter
<seb128>             anchors.left: parent.left
<dednick> seb128: think i realised that was not needed with since the ListItem.Standard controlled position
<dednick> seb128: i have no idea where that bottom menu comes from
<seb128> dednick, ok, I'm done annoying you with questions I think, thanks
<om26er> bug 1237501
<ubot5> bug 1237501 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "[Regression] Expanding Installed category does not show all the installed apps at once" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1237501
<Cimi> Saviq, getRenderer will choose a root Item that will load the renderers
<Cimi> Saviq, we will send this item the rendererId
<Cimi> Saviq, internally it will decide the final renderer to load?
<dednick> MacSlow: ping
<davmor2> MacSlow: Hey dude, so for me the maguro randomly gets slower and slower until pop nothing,  You can have lots of apps open, 1 app open, or just be sliding a launcher out.  The common factor seems to be you need to open and close apps so far
<om26er> Saviq, hey! did you get the chance to play with the latest image ? There is a lot of disappearance <--> reappearance of categories going on there.
<MacSlow> davmor2, ok... dednick was first :)
<MacSlow> dednick, what' sup?
<dednick> MacSlow: did you remove the ext snap decision type from unity-notifications?
<MacSlow> dednick, yes... on Saviq's request... I updated the examples and related bits accordingly
<dednick> MacSlow: nevermind. reasing the log for merge.
<dednick> ok
<davmor2> MacSlow: no pressure on mine it's more of an observation while I try and find a specific set of steps
<MacSlow> davmor2, sounds like a memory-issue of some sort
<davmor2> MacSlow: I'm thinking so too.
<MacSlow> davmor2, maybe some leak... and since the bus on the GalaxyNexus' GPU isn't as wide as the one on the Nexus4 it shows pretty fast, if it starts swapping itself to death
<davmor2> MacSlow: camera killed it so now the phone is sat there doing the shutter tut at me constantly :D
<MacSlow> davmor2, now only the battery in/out trick helps :)
<MacSlow> davmor2, out/in rather
<davmor2> MacSlow: indeed :)
<dednick> MacSlow: it's not working when using "x-canonical-snap-decisions", but is with "x-canonical-ext-snap-decisions". wtf?
<davmor2> MacSlow: we wont to hope it doesn't happen on the N4 it's a bit harder to remove the battery in that
<MacSlow> dednick, what image are you using?
<dednick> MacSlow: 86 i think.
<dednick> MacSlow: but i've upgraded unity-notifications and unity8
<MacSlow> dednick, I've flashed today and used the examples from lp:unity-notifications trunk just 30 min ago and the three exmaples all worked
<dednick> MacSlow: what do i need to install to get the examples working? neds gi
<MacSlow> dednick, python-gi, gir1.2-notify-0.7, gobject-introspection
<MacSlow> dednick, those should to the trick
<dednick> MacSlow: ta
<MacSlow> dednick, did you install lp:unity-notifications on the device and then did run_on_device with lp:unity8 ?
<dednick> MacSlow: hm. yeah, the pinlock example worked for me.
<MacSlow> davmor2, the battery in the N4 is soldered in, right?
<MacSlow> dednick, password and user-auth also work
<davmor2> MacSlow: and a solid unit the back doesn't come off
<MacSlow> davmor2, hm... some problems just need a tiny bit of raw force ;)
<dednick> MacSlow: right, it's the actions. my sim unlock doesnt have any...
<davmor2> MacSlow: It's only a glass back, and you have a motorbike right?  Pad out the front and get you to ride a cross country track should be able to access the battery with ease then :D
<MacSlow> dednick, oh it shoudl :)
<MacSlow> davmor2, or what's left of it
<MacSlow> after that treatment
<dednick> MacSlow: the "cancel" is part of the pin entry control, and the "ok" is automatic.
<davmor2> MacSlow: just thinking outside the box :D
<davmor2> MacSlow: if it is a memory thing though then the n4 has more memory any how
<dednick> MacSlow: do you have design for the pin entry dialog?
<MacSlow> dednick, no... just did best guessing
<MacSlow> dednick, both actions (ok, cancel) need to be regular libnotify-actions
<MacSlow> dednick, btw... I'm on Touch-image 89 iirc
<dednick> MacSlow: but why do we need notification actions for it to be a snap decision? we can use actions from the model.
<dednick> i dont understand why there is a contraint
<dednick> *constraint
<dednick> also that it must be an even number of actions?
<MacSlow> dednick, it needs to have actions otherwise it would not pass as a snap-decision... especially if we don't have a dedicated ext. snap-decision type
<MacSlow> dednick, "one" libnotify-action is always two strings (one label, one id)
<Saviq> MacSlow, so that's wrong
<dednick> MacSlow: i understand that it is not passing because it doesnt have the actions. But why does it require the actions as a part of the implementation?
<Saviq> MacSlow, it shouldn't require actions from libnotify if there's the private-menu-model hint
<MacSlow> Saviq, changing that right now isn't cheap...
<dednick> MacSlow: it's cheaper than redesigning the pinpad.
<MacSlow> Saviq, I currently don't know how this would work with getting correctly added into the queue.
<Cimi> Saviq, lp:~unity-team/unity8/music-video_renderers
<Saviq> Cimi, cool!
<MacSlow> dednick, Saviq: so... no more reviews... but this change?
<Cimi> Saviq, carousel not yet done
<Saviq> MacSlow, who said no more reviews?
<Saviq> MacSlow, we're just manual for the time being
<Saviq> Cimi, separate branch or want us to merge that already?
<Cimi> Saviq, I'm testing :P
<Saviq> Cimi, k ;)
<Cimi> Saviq, I disabled the portait
<Cimi> Saviq, for movies
<Cimi> still not sure when we want it
<Saviq> Cimi, we don't
<Saviq> Cimi, not at the moment
<Cimi> Saviq, it works on my phone but looks bad
<Saviq> Cimi, "it"?
<Cimi> Saviq, video
<Saviq> Cimi, why does it look bad?
<Saviq> Cimi, and what does look bad
<Cimi> Saviq, the texture
<Cimi> I don't like it
<Saviq> Cimi, does it look like the design?
<MacSlow> dednick, so what's the SIM-unlock notification meant to look like?
<dednick> MacSlow: same as example, without the buttons at the  bottom
<MacSlow> dednick, is there a mockup I don't know about...
<dednick> MacSlow: nope. It'll probably change later.
<MacSlow> dednick, Saviq: I've to think about the required changes and impact on this SIM-case...
<MacSlow> dednick, Saviq: really thought that all these things were sorted
<dednick> MacSlow: they were. but the ext type was removed.
<dednick> it didnt have action constraint
<Saviq> dednick, MacSlow, snap decisions should require actions *or* menumodel, that not good enough?
<Saviq> dednick, MacSlow if it's easier to bring back the ext hint, let's do it - I just didn't know what's it use was
<Saviq> and no one told me
<dednick> MacSlow: what do you mean by impact? What other impact do actions have to the notification other than feedback to the caller.
<dednick> ?
<MacSlow> Saviq, not sure... I want to think about it and not rush any decision... gut-feeling says I rather stick just with the snap-decision
<Cimi> Saviq, ok I aligned text and fixed some padding, looks better now
<MacSlow> Saviq, so any snap-decision notification passing in a menu-model is assumed/required to provide their own actions? Leaving them out is meant to be regarded as invalid and be rejecetd by the queue? Just want to be sure we agree upon what the change should incorporate.
<Saviq> MacSlow, I think it should be either actions or menu-model
<Saviq> MacSlow, or and/or menu-model, for that matter
<Saviq> MacSlow, so either is required, but both are supported at the same time
<dednick> Saviq, MacSlow: I have it all working now.
<MacSlow> so( libnotify)actions, (libnotify) actions and menu-model, menu-model (with own actions)
<dednick> MacSlow: shall I propose branches to unity8/unity-notifications and you can check them over to see if i missed anything?
<MacSlow> dednick, ok... but I'll do that tomorrow... I'm pretty worn out atm... and I don't want to overlook anything...
<Saviq> MacSlow, yes, at least one of them needs to be there
<Saviq> MacSlow, dednick there might be just one important thing there
<Saviq> MacSlow, dednick triggering libnotify actions closes the notification
<Saviq> MacSlow, dednick if there is none - the app would need to handle it
<dednick> Saviq: yeah. i know. I close manually on cancel action.
<dednick> from model i mean
<MacSlow> dednick, using the close-handler?
<dednick> MacSlow: yeah, Notification.close().
<Cimi> Saviq, https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/music-video_renderers/+merge/190198
<Cimi> mhr3_, ^
<Saviq> Cimi, coolio
<Saviq> Cimi, link to the bug(s) please
<mhr3_> Cimi, noooooo! i just wanted to go eat... now i can't
<Cimi> lol
<Cimi> mhr3_, that's why I work from the kitchen ;)
<MacSlow> dednick, when you push your branches regarding these changes can you ping me via email or so...
<mterry> MacSlow, sorry, was off IRC for a few minutes, but got your email
<mhr3_> Cimi, that's a good idea, but assumes that there's some food in my kitchen :)
<dednick> MacSlow: yup
<Cimi> mhr3_, ocado
<MacSlow> mterry, np... I'm off and be doing reviews on dednick's branches regarding the notification-changes I mention in the email tomorrow... maybe I still can get back to your branch after that.
<MacSlow> dednick, thanks
<mhr3_> Cimi, nah, i'm old fashioned, heading out to actual shop now, your branch will have to wait :)
<mterry> MacSlow, oh yeah...  that compile error is weird.  You need to remove the touch version of qtmultimedia, because it has some incomplete diverts
<mterry> guh, you disappeared
<mterry> If anyone has review cycles to spare, I need eyes on my receive-call-in-greeter branch...
<Saviq> mterry, looks like unity8 ap on Mir are failing due to: CrossFadeImage.qml:126:5: QML QQuickImage: Cannot open: file:///build/buildd/unity8-7.82+13.10.20131008.1/graphics/phone_background.jpg
<Saviq> mterry, any idea how could that happen?
<mterry> Saviq, maybe...
<Saviq> mterry, added points: why does it pass on the first test in an ap run, but not subsequent ones?
<mterry> Saviq, the mock is probably using a hardcoded buildtime path
<mterry> Saviq, that I'm not sure..
<Saviq> mterry, right, but then it should fall back to the default image shouldn't it?
<Saviq> mterry, so maybe it's actually not why it's failing...
 * Saviq needs more debugging
<mterry> Saviq, that is the default image
<mterry> Saviq, ./mocks/AccountsService/AccountsService.cpp uses TOP_SRCDIR
<Saviq> mterry, ah
<mhr3_> Cimi, it changes just the grids, not the carousels?
<Saviq> mterry, but wait - there is a fallback in QML
<mterry> Saviq, when I suppose it should try to detect whether it is in local run or system run
<Saviq> mterry, and anyway...
<Saviq> mterry, background is loaded
<mterry> Saviq, there should be.  That shouldn't be a crashing problem
<Saviq> mterry, but Greeter.created never gets true
 * mterry looks
<Saviq> mterry, you'll want https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/remove-socket-in-ap-tests/+merge/190175
<Cimi> mhr3_, no carousels
<Saviq> mterry, and run PYTHONPATH=tests/autopilot/ autopilot run -v unity8.shell.tests.test_hud.TestHud.test_hide_hud
<Saviq> mterry, there's two tests, the latter of which will fail...
<mterry> Saviq, OK
 * Saviq builds unity8 on mako, too
<mterry> Saviq, locally?  or on the device?
<Saviq> mterry, on Mir
<mterry> Saviq, like, do I need mir for this?
<mterry> I'm guessing so
<mterry> ok
<Saviq> mterry, well, I didn't try on SF
<Saviq> mterry, but I think we'd know if it failed on SF too
<mhr3_> Cimi, the left-alignment is a bit odd when you use it in tablet mode, but otherwise looks exactly like specced
<mterry> dandrader, do you have any review cycles?
<Cimi> mhr3_, didn't try tablet
<dandrader> mterry, is a small and friendly patch?
<dandrader> is it
 * Cimi -> bed to relax
<Cimi> dead
<mterry> dandrader, nope, it's hard to test, involving 7 different packages totoal
 * dandrader knows he must be kidding
<dandrader> mterry, so, what is it?
<mterry> dandrader, actually, just 5.  A bargain
<mterry> dandrader, https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/unity8/hide-greeter-on-app-launch/+merge/189948
<mterry> dandrader, it's the bug preventing us from accepting incoming calls when the greeter is up
<kgunn> mterry: oh snap...guess that's gonna be a must
<mterry> kgunn, right.  It's marked as a v1 bug
<kgunn> mterry: so, are the changes all manually merge (/me cringes just asking)
<kgunn> mterry: or you need review/test first
<mterry> kgunn, of the 5 needed, only 3 haven't merged yet (unity8, telephony-service, dialer-app)
<dandrader> mterry, well, your bug trumps mine (lp1236489). so reviewing your stuff now
<mterry> kgunn, I've reviewed / approved telephony-service and dialer-app, but they are waiting on final approval
<mterry> kgunn, need unity8 bit done by someone else
<mterry> dandrader, hah
<mterry> dandrader, maybe I can trade review tasks?
<kgunn> there you go...a victi...i mean volunteer
<mterry> dandrader, really though you should blame macslow for begging off earlier to do a different bug
<mterry> (with cause, I'm not blaming him, just saying that if you want revenge, go at him  :))
<Saviq> dandrader, so you want to separate the keyboard rotation fix?
<Saviq> dandrader, and get this merged first?
<dandrader> Saviq, yes
<Saviq> dandrader, k, building
<mterry> Saviq, building that branch, will be able to test in a bit
<mterry> Saviq, (the remove-socket branch to test the greeter.created thing)
<Saviq> mterry, no real need to build, but yeah - easier to debug when you can edit locally and push
<Saviq> using run_on_device
<Saviq> if only hud wasn't dying all the time ;/
<Saviq> mterry, ah wait!
<Saviq> mterry, it's the other way 'round
<mterry> Saviq, hm?
<Saviq> mterry, it's failing 'cause greeter isn't *destroyed*
<Saviq> mterry, i.e. it doesn't swipe it away - seems we're losing ap input after the first run
<mterry> Saviq, heh, OK...  I'm not super familiar with Qml lifecycles.  What normally destroys it?
<mterry> Saviq, you mean hidden or destroyed?
<Saviq> mterry, it's not QML lifecycles - we destroy it when hidden
<Saviq> mterry, to save resources
<mterry> Saviq, oh really?  Ok
<Saviq> mterry, we unset the Loader's source, basically
<mterry> Saviq, is that a normal Qml thing or a unity8 optimization?
<mterry> Saviq, ah OK.  I never noticed that
<Saviq> mterry, optim
<Saviq> mterry, we're not doing enough of that across unity8
<Saviq> to keep mem usage down
<mterry> Saviq, truth
<mterry> Saviq, so OK.  Is that just a missing swipe call in autopilot or is there a real bug?
<mterry> presumably this works in SF...  which makes me think bug
<Saviq> mterry, yeah, bug *somewhere*
<Saviq> mterry, but not in unity8 at least
<mterry> Saviq, right.   I see both tests do add a call to swipe away the greeter at the start.  So you're saying one of those swipes doesn't take?
<Saviq> mterry, well, do you see it taking? ;)
<Saviq> mterry, if you drag it yourself, it will go further
<Saviq> mterry, and fail on the next input
<Saviq> like tapping on an item in the dash or something
<mterry> that sounds familiar.  I think we had the same symptom earlier this cycle
<Saviq> indeed
<Saviq> when we were first enabling the dashboard
<thomi> morning
<Saviq> hey tho
<Saviq> mi
<kgunn> thomi \o/
 * thomi ducks for cover
<davmor2> thomi: we can see you, you're under the table, at least hide when you duck for cover ;)
<thomi> :-/
<dandrader> mterry, while reviewing your MP I came across this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6215196/ in tests/qmltests/tst_Shell.qml:159
<dandrader> I was puzzled
<dandrader> because the use of tryCompareFunction there is useless
<dandrader> as mainApp will get a copy of the value in ApplicationManager.focusedApplicationId;
<dandrader> mterry, so querying it again will never yield different results
<dandrader> i.e., it's not a qml property bind
<mterry> dandrader, looking
<mterry> dandrader, we don't query it again.  We later test that ApplicationManager.focusedApplicationId is returned to the original value (mainApp)
<mterry> dandrader, I guess your question was about tryCompareFunction.  I suppose it could just be an assertEqual
<dandrader> mterry, exactly
<mterry> Or NotEqual as the case may be
<mterry> dandrader, agreed that I was high when I wrote that
<mterry> dandrader, but it's still accurate, just convoluted
<dandrader> mterry, sure. if you could take the opportunity and clear that up in your MP as it changes code nearby
<mterry> dandrader, OK
<mterry> dandrader, oh I remember why.  I didn't know a better way to test not-equals in QML
<mterry> dandrader, there doesn't seem to be a compareNot without using a function
<mterry> it's not like python with its million specialized assert methods
<dandrader> something like assert(ApplicationManager.focusedApplicationId != "")
<dandrader> mterry, is enough
<dandrader> although I don't recall the exact syntax of the "assert" function...
<dandrader> s/syntax/name
<mterry> dandrader, I recall it being compare(), but that takes two arguments, not one
<mterry> Saviq, is there a function for qmltests that acts like python's self.assertNotEqual?
<mterry> Saviq, I'm currently using tryCompareFunction to get the same effect, but surely there is something prettier
<dandrader> mterry,  compare(ApplicationManager.focusedApplicationId != "", true)
<dandrader> not perfect but better
<Saviq> verify
<Saviq> not compare
<Saviq> ?
<dandrader> aha!
<Saviq> ah that
<Saviq> but
<Saviq> dandrader, but I think mterry wants to make sure stuff don't change within some timeout
<Saviq> dandrader, mterry, I'd experiment with expectFail(); tryCompare()
<mterry> Saviq, no in this case, just an instantaneous compare
<dandrader> Saviq, no, he doesn't. that's the whole point
<Saviq> mterry, then yeah, verify(a != b)
<mterry> Saviq, awesome, thanks
<mterry> dandrader, pushed as r414
<dandrader> mterry, thanks!
<kgunn> Saviq: was MacSlow supposedly reviewing https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/unity8/simunlock.dialog/+merge/190211
<mterry> kgunn, Saviq: speaking of reviewing, I have review cycles now if we have something we want to squeeze  in
<kgunn> mterry: it'd be awesome if you could review this...altho, as for test, do you have a lockable sim?
<kgunn> us U.S. guys usually don't
<mterry> kgunn, nope!
<mterry> just a boring normal sim
<mterry> I'll leave that for MacSlow then
<kgunn> mterry: how about htis one https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/remove-socket-in-ap-tests/+merge/190175
<kgunn> this would be good to land asap
<mterry> sure
<kgunn> just ping me when approved....
<mterry> that will fix most AP tests, eh
<kgunn> yes sir
<dandrader> mterry, what am I missing? http://paste.ubuntu.com/6215361/
<dandrader> maybe I have to apt-get dist-upgrade....
<mterry> dandrader, you will get an error.  But I think I got a different one
<mterry> dandrader, pitti's instructions said you get an error, then a little later you get a call.  Which I found to be true
<mterry> dandrader, but if I had restarted unity8 in the session, it didn't work anymore.  Seemed like I had to restart ofono too or something
<mterry> dandrader, so I would just reboot when ofono got broken like that
<mterry> dandrader, but I don't recall the UnknownMethod error, I think it was a different one
<mterry> dandrader, so maybe try dist-upgrading and rebooting
<dandrader> mterry, so I have to install my unity8 build then
<dandrader> if I cannot restart it
<mterry> dandrader, I only tested with installed unity8.  The problem with restarting unity8 wasn't 100% consistent.  But I generally found if I stopped it, the dial script didn't work anymore
<dandrader> mterry, ok. good to know
<mterry> dandrader, sorry, I had forgotten about that bit too.  Getting into the position where I could test this branch was harder than I remember  :)
<mterry> dandrader, will add comment to MR
<dandrader> damn, and I'm past my EOD already...
<Cimi> Saviq, kgunn all the failures I see on CI, is due to mir?
<mterry> dandrader, sorry.  Maybe MacSlow or tsgeos can pick it up later
<Cimi> obviously we didn't have time to ask for surfaceflinger
<Cimi> isnit it?
<Saviq> Cimi, only if they happen on mako or maguro
<Saviq> Cimi, which ones?
<kgunn> Cimi: link?
<Cimi> https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/music-video_renderers/+merge/190198
<Cimi> maguro indeed
<Cimi> oh yeah, I broke the tests :D
<Cimi> filter grid at least
<Cimi> weird though
 * Cimi fixes
<mterry> Saviq, are parts of the phone using XDG_RUNTIME_DIR/mir_socket yet?  I thought we were still on /tmp/mir_socket
<Saviq> mterry, we are, but bug #1236912
<ubot5> bug 1236912 in apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu (Ubuntu Saucy) "please use XDG_RUNTIME_DIR instead of /tmp for mir_socket" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1236912
<Saviq> mterry, let's be ready ;)
<Saviq> mterry, already merged
<mterry> Saviq, ah OK.  I had a branch making that change staged, but thought it was only needed once we went to USC and a split greeter.  Didn't know about the apparmor problem
 * Cimi fixed
<mterry> Hrm, interesting.  In the sprint in lexington, we agreed to not change it in Mir, but to do it as a configuration thing in ubuntu-touch-session, so as not to stop the demo instructions from working
<mterry> Ah well
<mterry> Saviq, I'm not seeing it being placed in either location....  not in /run/user/32011 or /tmp...
<Saviq> mterry, sure you running under mir?
<Saviq> /tmp/mir_socket is it currently
<Saviq> mterry, oh interesting
<mterry> Saviq, nope, I'm not sure!  :)  I remember, I changed to SF to test a system-setting thing
<Saviq> mterry, ah, right, mine isn't there 'cause I built mir from trunk
<Saviq> mterry, it's there in /run/user/32011/mir_socket, though
<mterry> Saviq, I'm sure it is,  I just needed to switch to mir
<Saviq> :)
<mterry> Saviq, this only tries the /tmp fallback if XDG_RUNTIME_DIR isn't set, which is unlikely
<Saviq> mterry, right
<Saviq> mterry, fixing
<mterry> kgunn, so I don't have a current reviewer for my branch.  Next person that pings you with open time, sock it to 'em.  https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/unity8/hide-greeter-on-app-launch/+merge/189948
<Saviq> mterry, pushed
<mterry> kgunn, this is the receive-a-call-in-greeter bug
<Saviq> mterry, dandrader reviewed it? ah but EOD'd?
<Saviq> mterry, pushed fix
<mterry> yeah
<mterry> Saviq, ok, looking
<mterry> Saviq, probably don't need the /tmp fallback for XDG anymore then
<mterry> Saviq, so things are better...  Good enough for now I guesss.  But running the full suite seems to have got me hung on a black screen
<Saviq> mterry, well, I need to fall back to *something*
<fginther> Saviq, unity8 jobs keep failing otto because of a missing dependency on "libunity-mir1"
<Saviq> mterry, or I could except for TypeError
<mterry> Saviq, fair enough.  Easier to do /tmp twice than add an if for xdg
<Saviq> fginther, probably need to release unity-mir then
<fginther> Saviq, :-)
<Saviq> fginther, or!
<Saviq> fginther, otto not using mbs again ;(
<Saviq> fginther, ah well
<Saviq> fginther, autolanding
<Saviq> fginther, we don't have autolanding - we don't have mbs
<Saviq> fginther, so yes, unity-mir needs releaseing
<Saviq> -e
<fginther> Saviq, is that package supplied by unity-mir?
<Saviq> fginther, yes
<fginther> Saviq, thanks, something weird is going on
<fginther> looking into it
<Saviq> fginther, isn't there a >> for libunity-mir1?
<Saviq> fginther, or maybe libunity-mir1 is not installable for some other dependency reasons?
<Saviq> fginther, right, no version required from our side
<fginther> Saviq, I'll debug this to see what's up
<Saviq> fginther, yeah, libunity-mir1 is uninstallable due to some deps probably
<boiko> Saviq: hey, is the desktop file's X-Screenshot tag support already merged/released in unity?
<Saviq> boiko, it's the scope that needs to read it - and no, not as far as I know
<boiko> Saviq: ah ok, do you by chance know where that code lives?
<Saviq> boiko, http://code.launchpad.net/applications-lens
<boiko> Saviq: thanks
<Saviq> boiko, erm
<Saviq> boiko, https://code.launchpad.net/unity-applications-lens
<Saviq> aaargh
<boiko> lol
<Saviq> https://launchpad.net/unity-lens-applications
<Saviq> HERE
<mterry> Saviq, kgunn: approved on that branch
<boiko> Saviq: thanks :)
<Saviq> mterry, thanks, merging, or am I?
<kgunn> mterry: ta
<mterry> Saviq, ah you can, I have a shitty connection right now
<Saviq> mterry, on ~mterry/unity8/hide-greeter-on-app-launch - I agree with dandrader's comment - setFocused could be named better
<mterry> Saviq, renaming right now
<mterry> Saviq, updated
<Saviq> mterry, thanks
<mterry> Saviq, do we not want that mir_socket fix in unity8 itself?
<jose> hey mterry! have a minute?
<Saviq> mterry, yes, we want to not crash ;)
<mterry> jose, I do!
<Saviq> mterry, as it's cleared by libmirserver, but stuck if we're crashing
<mterry> Saviq, I mean, I assume we want something in Mir for that
<jose> mterry: how's life? long time no see! just wanted to confirm if you guys are still  hosting a weekly Q&A with Unity Developers in here
<mterry> jose, oh I'm not the person to know...  Saviq?  ^
<Saviq> mterry, we *could* think of trying to find out whether it's stale and remove it on startup
<mterry> jose, I'm doing well though  :)
<jose> good to hear
<Saviq> mterry, jose, not on my watch :) but I'd gladly do something like that
<jose> Saviq: it's been listed on the fridge calendar for a long time know, no idea if it was still hosted
<jose> if you're not, I can just delete it, however, if you want to resume those I can leave it in the cal
<mterry> Saviq, I think it'd be reasonable, in Mir to do that when it tries to make the file.  Mir could even be fancy about it and see if anyone is using the socket first, using fuser or similar, I bet
<Saviq> mterry, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mir/+bug/1235159
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1235159 in mir (Ubuntu) "Mir fails to start if there's a stale socket" [Medium,Triaged]
<Saviq> mterry, so yeah, there's many levels where we could "work around this"
<mterry> Saviq, beautiful.  Did I also hear that the unblank error is due to powerd?
<Saviq> mterry, powerd + mir somewhere, yes - not sure really
<Saviq> mterry, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mir/+bug/1235000
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1236525 in unity-mir "duplicate for #1235000 unity8 killed/crash then restart can result in mir unable "could not unblank display"" [Critical,Triaged]
<Saviq> jose, is it scheduled for a set time now?
<jose> hmm, it says 18 UTC each friday
<jose> Saviq: ^
<Saviq> jose, that's 8pm for me at least, so not gonna happen if I'm to be there ;)
<Saviq> jose, we (unity8 devs) are mostly EU timezones
<Saviq> jose, so something on that side of the pond timezone-wise would be preferred
<jose> Saviq: what do you think if I just delete the meeting until we can agree with a timezone that fits for everyone?
<jose> so maybe you're not the only dev in here :)
<jose> also, we can move it to ubuntuonair.com, for it to be more dynamic
<Saviq> jose, sure,
<Saviq> jose, do I talk to you to make it happen?
<jose> then I'll come around here next week and see what can we agree on :)
<jose> Saviq: yeah, I'm the one who manages ubuntuonair too
<Saviq> jose, great, thanks
<jose> want to talk about it now?
<Saviq> jose, not really, coming up 12am here...
<jose> next week then
<jose> see you, and thanks again!
<Saviq> jose, thanks!
<thomi> kdub_: ping?
<kdub_> thomi, pong
<thomi> kgunn: kdub_: I managed to reproduce the "unity8 goes slow" bug
<thomi> on mako
<thomi> and after running "echo performance > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor"
<thomi> it's better, but obviously still pretty messed up
<kdub_> thomi, we've split that bug into two
<kdub_> this is the one tracking the power management https://bugs.launchpad.net/powerd/+bug/1233257
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1233257 in powerd "[mako] waking from deep sleep, phone is pretty slow, takes a few seconds to get back to normal speed" [High,Fix committed]
<kdub_> and this one https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mir/+bug/1235190, i'm tracking down an improvement that might help
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1235190 in mir (Ubuntu Saucy) "[mako] Scrolling and animations are very slow with Mir" [High,Confirmed]
<thomi> kdub_: ok, this happened after running AP test suites, i don't think it's related to sleeping the phone
<thomi> ahh, sounds like I need the second one
<thomi> kdub_: are you looking at that second bug?
<kdub_> yep, tracking down some improvements
<kdub_> within mir
<thomi> anything I can do to help?
<thomi> otherwise I'll reboot this phone to get a usable test system again
<kdub_> thomi, no, i have to dig within mir for a while
<kdub_> thanks though :)
<thomi> ok, cool
#ubuntu-unity 2013-10-10
<Mirv> Saviq: hi! I'm testing unity8 trunk, which should be improving the testsuite, but I'm getting the usual 21/22 errors with phablet-test-run -n unity8 - is this correct, ie. are the improvements to be found outside unity8's AP tests, or how is it?
<Saviq> Mirv, no, no unity8 test improvement, unless you run each test separately
<Saviq> Mirv, second and subsequent test in a run don't get input for some reason - dunno why yet
<Saviq> Mirv, but it will get webbrowser app tests to 100%
<Saviq> Mirv, and probably some others, too
<Mirv> Saviq: aha, webbrowser_app 100% to be expected, check! :) I'll try out
<Saviq> Mirv, with the newly released unity-mir, that is
<Mirv> I like how it nowadays recovers after -n run to normal operation
<Mirv> Saviq: yep, I've #90 which just build + unity8 only updated
<Mirv> I still need network over usb since I can't type the password to wlan dialog
<Saviq> Mirv, another important bug to test https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1234903
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1234903 in telephony-service (Ubuntu Saucy) "[mir-only] On incoming calls the greeter remains and dialer-app is not started" [Critical,In progress]
<Saviq> Mirv, ah, but that requires telephony service and dialer-app
<Mirv> Saviq: I can't test that, but I'm happy with no regressions and if that webbrowser AP truly works it's awesome
<Mirv> the latest #90 test shows 36/39 failing on webbrowser, so let's see with updated unity8
<Mirv> Saviq: success, great
<tsdgeos> Cimi: Saviq: what you say on https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/music-video_renderers/+merge/190198/comments/436671 ?
<tsdgeos> oh my, the instructions on https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1237208 are a huge "what???"
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1237208 in Unity 8 "Launcher can get into an unusable state when attempting to unlock the screen." [Undecided,In progress]
<tsdgeos> lots of steps :D
<Mirv> Saviq: published current trunk.
<Saviq> Mirv, awesome, thanks!
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I agree
<Saviq> tsdgeos, Cimi, we can have a BaseTileStyle that the others inherit from - even using Loaders like the Preview does, WDYT?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i'd say it makes sense to me
<tsdgeos> Saviq: we decided we merged manually, right?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yes
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> Saviq: so i'm going to test https://code.launchpad.net/~larsu/unity8/use-volume-action/+merge/190292 now that needs a new indicator-sound, what's up with that?
<tsdgeos> i.e. when do we merge that in?
<tsdgeos> wait for the indicator-sound to be released?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I'm on this, sorry
<Saviq> tsdgeos, no, we merge
<tsdgeos> ah
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> you do it then
 * Saviq claims
<tsdgeos> done
<Saviq> tsdgeos, if you could look at https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/fix-frequent-app-ids/+merge/190161
<tsdgeos> sure
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I have a package for url-dispatcher - but it didn't work for me
<tsdgeos> i'll create my own
<tsdgeos> just in case
<Saviq> tsdgeos, i.e. http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6216036/
<MacSlow> Saviq, we're still on manual merge-mode, if we top-approve a unity8 branch, right?
<Saviq> MacSlow, yes
<Saviq> tsdgeos, OTOH
<Saviq> tsdgeos, Cimi, we need to take a step back on all the Tiles anyway
<tsdgeos> why?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, 'cause they're a mess ;)
<tsdgeos> right
<tsdgeos> that's what i was complaining about :D
<Saviq> tsdgeos, there's no common API, they just all have the same props
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, but those changes probably don't warrant a rehaul that we need
<Saviq> especially not on freeze day ;)
<tsdgeos> sure
<Saviq> tsdgeos, Cimi, so go for it - but with reason
<Saviq> larsu, will you be bumping indicator-sound version for the "volume" action?
<MacSlow> Saviq, anything I can do to persuade someone to look at the ext. snap-decision part2 branches... the wifi-selection is sitting there working for two weeks now :)
<Saviq> MacSlow, thing is... no one would be using it anyway
<Saviq> MacSlow, so I'd rather leave it post-release, k?
<Saviq> MacSlow, basically I'd like to refrain from merging stuff that won't show in 13.10 at all
<MacSlow> Saviq, oh... I thought it was right after simunlock priority-wise...
<MacSlow> Saviq, nm then
<Saviq> MacSlow, not that I know of - please correct me if I'm wrong
<Saviq> MacSlow, but I didn't think there's anything that would trigger it currently
<MacSlow> Saviq, well there's been so much up/down/left/right with ext. snap-decisions that I might got things mixed up...
<MacSlow> mzanetti, ping
<Cimi> Saviq, tsdgeos I don't understand
<Cimi> Saviq, tsdgeos this is our toolkit in the end
<Saviq> Cimi, it's not about that
<Saviq> Cimi, it's the fact that *Style.qml are almost the same
<Saviq> Cimi, where they can be inheriting from a BaseTileStyle.qml or something
<Cimi> Saviq, you won't save much
<Cimi> few are not using ubuntushape
<Cimi> few have multiple lines
<Cimi> only reused stuff is the properties
<Saviq> Cimi, which is one thing we should make common
<Cimi> which I didn't love it either
<Saviq> Cimi, either way - I'm not hung up on it, but we do need a rehaul at some point in the near future
<tsdgeos> Saviq: com.ubuntu.developer.webapps.webapp-facebook/webapp-gmail ?
<tsdgeos> facebook+gmail?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, wrong, of course
<Cimi> Saviq, only thing I thought is to rebase them under this base stylebla bla
<Cimi> Saviq, which is an empty item with a set of properties
<Saviq> tsdgeos, pushed
<Saviq> Cimi, that's not necessarily the case
<tsdgeos> Saviq: you can have a complete tile with all the stuff in it, and then enable/disable them as needed, or have building blocks that help you building the tile without that much c&p, no?
<Cimi> Saviq, only common thing always is one label
<Saviq> Cimi, if we split the Tile into image, title and subtitle
<Cimi> Saviq, we could make the description follow that label
<Saviq> Cimi, and use Loaders for all three
<Saviq> Cimi, we can mix'n'match as needed
<Cimi> Saviq, isn't too many loaders?
<Saviq> Cimi, not necessarily worse
<Cimi> Saviq, the delegate itself is a loader
<Saviq> Cimi, either way - not now, ok?
<Cimi> ok
<Saviq> Cimi, tsdgeos, if you can think of a non-invasive way to abstract the props for now - go for it, but let's not do a whole rework today
<tsdgeos> Saviq: same error with the facebook thing
<tsdgeos> Saviq: maybe the url is not the right one?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, that's what ted told me yesterday, but if you can look at http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~indicator-applet-developers/url-dispatcher/trunk.13.10/revision/34
<Saviq> tsdgeos, and see what we should use instead
<tsdgeos> yeah
<tsdgeos> on it
<Saviq> tsdgeos, url-dispatcher appid://com.ubuntu.calculator/calculator/0.1.3 should work, AFAIK - but doesn't
<Saviq> greyback, o/ back to work?
<greyback> Saviq: yep
<Saviq> greyback, got one for you: bug #1237850
<ubot5> bug 1237850 in Unity 8 "Apps started via upstart don't participate in window management correctly" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1237850
<Saviq> greyback, please confirm the behaviour on latest image + dist-upgrade
<greyback> Saviq: yessir
 * Saviq reboots
<Cimi> Saviq, did you read what I was proposing yesterday for the carousel with small item count?
<om26er> Saviq, that's the same as launching apps from indicator menus...
<om26er> system settings opened from the top indicators behave bad
<Saviq> om26er, yeah - they're launched via upstart
<Saviq> om26er, same for anything that goes through url dispatcher
<om26er> Saviq, right. Important bug indeed.
<om26er> hope we get the opening animation thing sorted for this case as well :)
<Saviq> Cimi, I think I did, but it was too late for me to understand
<Cimi> Saviq, you have backlog? :)
<Cimi> I don't :P
<Saviq> <Cimi> Saviq, getRenderer will choose a root Item that will load the renderers
<Saviq> <Cimi> Saviq, we will send this item the rendererId
<Saviq> <Cimi> Saviq, internally it will decide the final renderer to load?
<Saviq> mhr3_, re your "let's not do count-based things..." carousel behaves really bad when there's not enough items
<nic-doffay> Saviq, are these the safest flash flags to use currently? phablet-flash ubuntu-system --channel devel-proposed
<Saviq> nic-doffay, yes
<nic-doffay> Saviq, cool ta
<Saviq> nic-doffay, well, safest maybe not - but the ones that you should be using ;)
<tsdgeos> errrr
 * tsdgeos weirds out
<tsdgeos> Saviq: if i compile my own url-dispatcher it works
<Saviq> tsdgeos, HUH
<tsdgeos> so building the package somehow breaks it?
<tsdgeos> ¿?
<Saviq> where's THE TED when you need'im
<tsdgeos> hmmm
<tsdgeos> actually not that
<tsdgeos> if i run url-dispatcher as my user it works
<Cimi> Saviq, so? :)
<Cimi> Saviq, do you have better ideas?
 * tsdgeos is confused
<Saviq> Cimi, you'll have to translate that to me ;)
<Cimi> Saviq, or let the carousel file load
 * tsdgeos reboots the phone
<Cimi> Saviq, getRenderer is a function we use in the scope view to load the renderer
<Cimi> Saviq, but we don't have the count yet, the renderer has it
<Saviq> Cimi, yes
<Cimi> Saviq, the renderer doesn't know the rendererId because it's not sent
<Cimi> Saviq, so if we give the renderer the rendererId property, we can decide later
<mzanetti> o/
<Saviq> hey mzanetti
<Cimi> Saviq, otherwise we could load this from the carousel
<Cimi> ciao mzanetti
<Saviq> Cimi, well, don't we know the count?
<Cimi> Saviq, we know the count only from the renderer I think
<Cimi> Saviq, model.count is the count of categories
<Saviq> Cimi, no, we know the count from the *model*
<Cimi> Saviq, and you said this is not during search
<Cimi> not dinamic
<Saviq> Cimi, yes, but each category has a results model
<Cimi> Saviq, is this dynamic?
<Saviq> Cimi, how else?
<Saviq> Cimi, it's the model we take the actual results from
<mhr3_> Saviq, is it worth all the flickering and weird switches when adding results will be slow?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i'm ultra confused now, it works fine after a reboot :D
<Saviq> tsdgeos, oh, that's interesting
<tsdgeos> Saviq: maybe you did not reboot the phone after installing your packages and me neither?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, right of course...
<mhr3_> Saviq, my point is just that at this point i wouldn't want to open that can of worms
<tsdgeos> and the old url-dispatcher was still there?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, it's a dbus service
<Saviq> mhr3_, on one hand I know what you mean
<Saviq> mhr3_, but on the other you can't even activate anything in the carousel if there's only one result :/
<Saviq> or count < 5 or something
<tsdgeos> Saviq: tbh i'd expect the package insatll to start/stop the service, like the apache packages do
<mhr3_> Saviq, fix carousel then? :)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, it probably should indeed
<Saviq> mhr3_, it's a feature, not a bug :P
<tsdgeos> Saviq: anyway, works, so approving + mergin
<mhr3_> Saviq, of course it is :P
<Saviq> tsdgeos, cool
<Saviq> mhr3_, it was never meant to support a low number of items
<veebers> Saviq: did I overhear correctly the other day that there was a branch for unity that allowed an application to be launched so that it pops up over the greeter (i.e. for testing apps)?
<Saviq> veebers, already merged
<Saviq> veebers, just launch an app - it'll swipe the greeter away
<veebers> Saviq: oh awesome, is there any special magic needed to get it working?
<veebers> Saviq: ah, this is using upstart to launch it?
<mhr3_> Saviq, i don't buy that really, just make it static when there's no enough items
<Saviq> veebers, well, anything, really... should work with --desktop_file_hint, too
<veebers> so one can't just do: qmlscene test.qml . . .?
<veebers> oh cool
<dednick> MacSlow: changed the simunlock example.
<MacSlow> dednick, taking a look now...
<Saviq> veebers, there's a BUT
<Saviq> BUTT
<Saviq> veebers, that's not gonna stay like that - we can't be unlocking the phone just because an app was launched
<dednick> double T. thats a big one.
<Cimi> Saviq, we also said that when searching we never use the carousel
<Saviq> Cimi, that's right! mhr3_ ↑
<veebers> Saviq: agreed!
<tsdgeos> Saviq: oh lol, look at the commit log, we got a release from 420 with changelog commited at 423
<tsdgeos> 424
<veebers> Saviq: thanks for that I'll have a play around now
<tsdgeos> wonder if that's going to break later
<mhr3_> Saviq, Cimi, what makes you think surfacing is completely static?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, it's tricky
<Saviq> tsdgeos, no, it's on purpose
<mhr3_> just try to copy media over mtp and you'll see it isnt
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ok
<Saviq> tsdgeos, if stuff merges between merger.start and merger.finish
<Saviq> tsdgeos, now even more - 'cause it takes longer for manual publishing - and that's when the changelog is synced back
<Saviq> mhr3_, yeah, I understand what you mean
<Saviq> but am not convinced that this is "fixing" the carousel at all :/
<veebers> Saviq: hmm, doesn't seem to work for me, perhaps I don't have the right version. I'll ask someone to check it out over my night time.
<Saviq> veebers, not released yet indeed
<Saviq> veebers, bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/trunk/revision/422
<mhr3_> Saviq, ultimately what i'm saying is that taking count in account when deciding on renderer is going to cause issues, and i'd rather deal with those at some other time than 1week before release
<veebers> Saviq: ah ok, I'll let some others know to expect it etc.
<veebers> awesome, thanks again Saviq
<MacSlow> dednick, I'll do a test on the device before I merge
<MacSlow> dednick, something is broken... I just merged your unity8 branch with trunk and notifications no longer work...
<mhr3_> Saviq, anyway, can we merge cimi's grid fixes? functionally it's 100% according to design now
<mhr3_> and will leave me with just one gripe - video carousel
<Cimi> mhr3_, you said not
<Cimi> mhr3_, not on the tablet
<Cimi> ?
<Saviq> mhr3_, tsdgeos and Cimi are on it
<mhr3_> Cimi, i said it's weird in tablet mode
<mhr3_> Cimi, but there's no design for tablet
<dednick> MacSlow: what do you mean by "not work"? as in nothing?
<MacSlow> dednick, yes... no notifications at all
<MacSlow> dednick, just checking plain lp:unity8 and lp:unity-notifications ...
<dednick> um, well i didnt change that much in unity8. doesnt sound right
<MacSlow> dednick, your set of branches worked before I merged trunk to your unity8 branch...
<Cimi> Saviq, tsdgeos mhr3_ let me first "fix" the tablet
<mhr3_> Cimi, as you wish, but phone-wise it's as specced
<Cimi> mhr3_, don't like half baked stuff
<dednick> MacSlow: you testing on desktop? trunk merged works for me. You remember to kill notify-osd?
<MacSlow> dednick, no... I was testing too many things at once...
<MacSlow> dednick, had still another unity8-shell window open that was hidden behind other windows...
<MacSlow> dednick, works fine with trunk merged... now testing on thed evice
 * MacSlow wipes sweat away
<Cimi> ok, now it better on the tablet mhr3_ tsdgeos
<mhr3_> yep, looks better now
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I'd probably elide right for video too
<Cimi> label
<nic-doffay> Saviq, having issues with read only folders after the flash, what's the fix again?
<Cimi> nic-doffay, dab shell touch /userdata/.writable_image
<Cimi> nic-doffay, adb
<Cimi> nic-doffay, then reboot
<mhr3_> Cimi, anything that could be done about the text wrapping in http://imgur.com/skPdL9M ?
<nic-doffay> Cimi, cheers
<Cimi> mhr3_, yeah, using word-wrap now
<Cimi> mhr3_, but resident evil screws
<mhr3_> Cimi, yea, that's why i'm asking
<mhr3_> is it possible to word wrap + ellipsize?
<Cimi> mhr3_, wrap yeah
<Saviq> mhr3_, Cimi no, we need to force wrap in that case
<dednick> Saviq: any bugs floating about?
<Saviq> Cimi, so Text.Wrap
<Cimi> Saviq, yeah
<Cimi> Saviq, wasn't thinking of someone insane to have such long names
<Saviq> Cimi, we should be using Wrap everywhere , TBH
<nic-doffay> dednick, there't this one assigned to me I haven't gotten to yet: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1092976
<Cimi> Saviq, yeah
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1092976 in Unity 8 "[shell] shouldn't animate lenses switching when opening dash from locked state" [Low,Triaged]
<Cimi> pushed
<MacSlow> dednick, can't run your unity8 branch merged with trunk on the device right now... getting build-errors regarding to Qt5XmlPetternsConfig... no clue right now... trying to dig into it
<dednick> MacSlow: build-dep?
<nic-doffay> Saviq, having more issue trying to run on device after flash ,http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6217416/
<nic-doffay> any clues?
<Saviq> mhr3_, so, veto from your side on dynamic renderers? ;)
<Saviq> nic-doffay, guess
<mhr3_> Saviq, for this week, yes
<Saviq> nic-doffay, why do you usually have network problems?
<Cimi> nic-doffay, deploy network
<MacSlow> dednick, that exists with errors
<Cimi> Saviq, he lives in a cave like MacSlow :P
<Saviq> mhr3_, thing is... "fixing" carousel is not gonna be easy
<Saviq> mhr3_, it's not about just making it static - you'll be clicking items behind other items :/
<Saviq> mhr3_, we'd have to spread it or something
<nic-doffay> Saviq, isn't the -s supposed to set everything up?
<Saviq> nic-doffay, no, not network
<nic-doffay> Saviq, ah
<Saviq> nic-doffay, CODING: - make sure your device is connected to a network
<dednick> because the device keeps on switching networks!
<Cimi> nic-doffay, phablet-network
<Cimi> nic-doffay, it deploys your laptop network on the device
<mhr3_> Saviq, i don't think it's so critical for now, can remain in current state imo
<Saviq> mhr3_, ok, it's on you ;P
<dednick> my phone seems to love switching to open networks which dont actually work
<nic-doffay> dednick, my phone gets stuck in a boot loop when it's plugged in on start.
<nic-doffay> £$£"Q$ problems
<mhr3_> Saviq, afterall simple fix - copy more media :)
<MacSlow> dednick, Saviq: any idea http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6217428/
<dednick> MacSlow: dist-upgrade.
<Saviq> MacSlow, yeah, update at least
<tsdgeos> Saviq: so i guess for the tile's we're good as it is and we'll look for a "better" solution later?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah
 * greyback moving to office
<tsdgeos> Cimi: ok, so what are the differences i should be seeing?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, where?
<tsdgeos> Cimi: with your tile changes
<tsdgeos> https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/music-video_renderers/+merge/190198
<Cimi> tsdgeos, look at music and video lens
<tsdgeos> what's the difference of old vs new i should see on the phone
<tsdgeos> is there a list of how it should look
<Saviq> tsdgeos, https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/presentation/d/1X3_G6reCpcFJxzxn1Xtv9wK5n3-wOW-6z2l0qSZ8-sg/edit
<Cimi> tsdgeos, here is a spec
<tsdgeos> ok
<Cimi> tsdgeos, https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/YJsbwT4BhY1HuNX9vaLwtOruPFxSRVWs8zIcVoqHUTLFdi4ETM3SUDrJKb0sHn3AOoh7TFnGSos7MidzXW5fbgKLwcfYQRDjOXvUU3R8be6s-z4dYfLLSUM1Nts
<Cimi> tsdgeos, https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/DiFH5zJxUPhXES9dICX4ydlmQzpkKFMNeJlq3NsPhPIUAzbAH8XjX4YlZ0eii1w5csbAX2ZqnW9l6bjLSDzzd8Y1oCJf2qKzJYZ49lDeg5dPDbCiCEI-3eyi8Fs
<mhr3_> tsdgeos, these are the changes - http://imgur.com/qAgx9jD
<dednick> Saviq: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1092976 . Doesnt seem to reset to home lens anymore. My unlock just stays on current lens. Is supposed to go to home?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1092976 in Unity 8 "[shell] shouldn't animate lenses switching when opening dash from locked state" [Low,Triaged]
<Cimi> mhr3_, that wallpaper looks so bad on the phone
<Saviq> dednick, tap on Dash icon in launcher
<Saviq> dednick, should go to Home indede
<mhr3_> Cimi, meh, some aspects of convergence are good, some are not
<Saviq> *indeed
<dednick> ahh. i should read...
<Saviq> dednick, yes!
<nic-doffay> Saviq, I think there's still an issue with the setup and permissions: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6217448/
<Saviq> nic-doffay, that's permissions on *your* host
<nic-doffay> Saviq, yeah
<nic-doffay> Saviq, will it affect the setup?
<Saviq> nic-doffay, the script doesn't touch those - you need to fix perms on ~/.ssh/known_hosts
<Saviq> nic-doffay, it might
<Saviq> nic-doffay, the "cannot remove..." is fixed by tsdgeos's branch
<tsdgeos> hmmm
<tsdgeos> now that you say, i'm not sure i removed the delete
<tsdgeos> of the file
<tsdgeos> nic-doffay: anyway, appreciated if you or anyone else review the branch :D
<nic-doffay> tsdgeos, sure
<nic-doffay> tsdgeos, if you send me a link I'll get to it today.
<Saviq> tsdgeos, shall we merge the unrevert and thus, force the fix to Qt? ;)
<tsdgeos> Cimi: doesn't it look a bit weird for music with no title (or author, not sure what is missing)
<tsdgeos> Cimi: want a photo of the thing?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: up to you :D
<Cimi> tsdgeos, no album
<Cimi> tsdgeos, well, let's keep it ugly
<tsdgeos> Cimi: why?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, so you learn to add title
<Cimi> *album
<tsdgeos> you're joking
<Cimi> tsdgeos, nope
<tsdgeos> Cimi: ok
<Cimi> tsdgeos, also
<tsdgeos> then get someone to approve your branch
<tsdgeos> and get someone to fix the internet
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I think it's important to keep same position
<Cimi> tsdgeos, so you know the first row is always album
<Cimi> tsdgeos, and second row artist
<tsdgeos> because i'm not sure how smartness will teach me to fix the "popular online" albums not being there
<tsdgeos> shall i hack into whatever is giving me the data to make it look nice?
<tsdgeos> or can i have a phone that doesn't give me ugly stuff ?
<tsdgeos> i'd prefer the second
<Cimi> tsdgeos, will still be ugly imho
<Cimi> tsdgeos, even if you move the text one line above
<didrocks> mhr3_: hey hey!
<Cimi> tsdgeos, it's still a mess without the album ttle
<tsdgeos> Cimi: so you say everything is in the same line?
<didrocks> alecu: are you around for a nice regression game as well? ;)
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I'd say artist is always second line
<tsdgeos> Cimi: it's not if the album has two lines, no?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, it's always second in priority
<Cimi> tsdgeos, so you learn that the line is empty because the album is empty
<Cimi> tsdgeos, not because the album title is "Bob Marley"
<mhr3_> didrocks, uh oh
<tsdgeos> Cimi: can't i learn that because it's non bold?
<mhr3_> didrocks, what did i do?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, it's an easy fix though, just putting everything inside a column
<didrocks> mhr3_: a lot of mean things! just back and you are already in the line for shooting :p
<didrocks> mhr3_: more seriously, it seems that between image 89 and 90, we have "more suggestions" category randomly disappearing
<didrocks> (for the apps)
<Cimi> tsdgeos, but I hate we're using services that don't give us data
<mhr3_> didrocks, fix for that was merged in click scope yesterday
<Cimi> tsdgeos, it'll always gonna look ugly
<didrocks> mhr3_: do you have any idea where we should start having a look? I don't have any crash
<didrocks> oh oh
<didrocks> let me look
<mhr3_> didrocks, rev73
<didrocks> mhr3_: excellent!
<mhr3_> didrocks, but updating click means removing unity-lens-applications
<mhr3_> otherwise there'll be duplicates
<didrocks> mhr3_: removing, like, removing?
<MacSlow> dednick, Saviq: while testing current branches lp:~nick-dedekind/unity-notifications/actionless-menumodel-snapdecision lp:~nick-dedekind/unity8/simunlock.dialog I saw the osk not receiving any taps... but they all fell through onto the window below.
<didrocks> or taking latest u-l-a?
<mhr3_> didrocks, yes, like removing from the image
<Saviq> MacSlow, window below or the shell?
<tsdgeos> Cimi: honestly http://picpaste.com/pics/IMG_00000598_edit-HLXvhQjK.1381402335.jpg looks weird as hell to me
<mhr3_> didrocks, click does it's job fully now
<didrocks> hum
<didrocks> unity8 deps on it, right?
<MacSlow> Saviq, no... it fell onto the shell... and not been consumed/seen by the osk
<Cimi> tsdgeos, looks bad
<mhr3_> didrocks, ubuntu-touch does
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I'd say let's fix visually but not now
<didrocks> only recommends, so good enough for now
<didrocks> ok, I can handle it
<mhr3_> didrocks, 135 in landing plan
<Cimi> tsdgeos, we have to fix the services
<MacSlow> Saviq, taps on notifications work... but osk not
<didrocks> thanks mhr3_ for those infos :) (still catching up :p)
<Cimi> tsdgeos, we cannot give those "popular"
<Saviq> MacSlow, fixed already
<tsdgeos> Cimi: ?¿
<Saviq> MacSlow, which image number?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, let's keep the crap in front of the users
<Cimi> tsdgeos, so the bug is clearly visible
<tsdgeos> which bug?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, Pixies - ...
<MacSlow> Saviq, I flashed yesterday... and just did dist-upgrade... so I guess 89
<tsdgeos> Saviq: it's the internet :P
<Saviq> tsdgeos, that's wrong - Pixies should be in a separate metadata field
<Cimi> tsdgeos, 3 out of 6, 50%, have either no album art or no album title!
<MacSlow> Saviq, where do I check the image again?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, are they kidding?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, we need to fix the online scopes
<Saviq> MacSlow, /etc/media-info
<Cimi> tsdgeos, it can't be that popular songs are so damn broken
<MacSlow> Saviq, "Ubuntu Saucy Salamander (development branch) - armhf (20131009.1)"
<Cimi> tsdgeos, also, those songs don't seem that popular :P
<Saviq> MacSlow, that's yesterday's - upgrade
<tsdgeos> Cimi: so you're arguing that the ui is fine?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yes
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I said it looks bad
<tsdgeos> ok
<Saviq> tsdgeos, the Artist - Album comes from the scopes
<Saviq> tsdgeos, where it should come in separate fields
<didrocks> mhr3_: but "Handle non-click apps correctly in scopes" seems quite large
<Cimi> tsdgeos, but I think that keeping that ugly will push people to fix the scopes
<tsdgeos> Saviq: sure, i'm just saying that we should not have that whitespace in there
<didrocks> mhr3_: did you test the transition yourself?
<tsdgeos> but if you guys agree
<tsdgeos> i'm fine
<mhr3_> didrocks, of course i did
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I think we should - 'cause that's a required field
<Cimi> tsdgeos, it's fixable if I put the two labels in a column
<Cimi> tsdgeos, if album is empty, artist goes top
<mhr3_> didrocks, also ultimately it's +800, and -5500 (for ula)
<Cimi> tsdgeos, super easy
<mhr3_> didrocks, and removed code... yey! :)
<didrocks> ahah, you want to sell it more! ;)
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ok
<didrocks> ok, let's coordinate that with sil2100 + I
<Saviq> mhr3_, should we be using metadata['album'], metadata['artist'] for that: http://picpaste.com/pics/IMG_00000598_edit-HLXvhQjK.1381402335.jpg
<didrocks> I think it's a good one for 92
<tsdgeos> Cimi: it's fine, Saviq says it's a required field so let it be empty + ugly for now
<mhr3_> Saviq, those are from grooveshark, it doesn't fallback to metadata
<Saviq> MacSlow, any reason why you not top-approved/merged "fit LazyImage"?
<Saviq> mhr3_, so we need to be fixing the online scopes there
<MacSlow> Saviq, because I'm busy with dednick's branches as they seem more important right now
<mhr3_> Saviq, i suggested removing grooveshark altoghether, they don't have good mobile-friendly site yet
<Saviq> MacSlow, k
<MacSlow> Saviq, I want to get back to LazyImage once done with that
<mhr3_> Saviq, but the checkboard pattern looks good, no? :)
<Saviq> mhr3_, ;)
<Saviq> that default image is ugly, TBH
<Saviq> Mirv, what do we do to get the Qt fix in?
<Mirv> Saviq: convince didrocks/asac
<Mirv> Saviq: I ran all the AP:s on non-Mir without regressions, and marked that down to the sheet
<asac> thats 154?
<didrocks> (which fix?)
<Saviq> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtdeclarative-opensource-src/+bug/1236765
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1236765 in qtdeclarative-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "[PATCH] Fix infinite loop in QQmlIncubator::forceCompletion" [Undecided,In progress]
<Saviq> asac, didrocks ↑
<Mirv> asac: didrocks yes 154
<asac> Saviq: anything else committed on that branch?
<Mirv> Saviq: https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Au6idq7TkpUUdGNWb0tTVmJLVzFZd0doV3dVOGpWemc#gid=1 row 154
<asac> i think its a friday thing
<Saviq> asac, what's "a friday thing"?
<Saviq> asac, unity8 will be locking up without that
<asac> Saviq: is this is a mir-by-default regression?
<didrocks> Saviq: what's the condition to trigger this infinite loop?
<Saviq> didrocks, one we know is  open/close/open/close dash plugins in unity8 trunk
<asac> Saviq: we dont land things that is not a mir-by-default regression before we have mir under ccontrol... earliest tomorrow
<asac> aka friday thing
<asac> anyway, give details to didrocks etc.
<Saviq> k
<MacSlow> Saviq, still... even with image 91 I have the osk not working
<Saviq> MacSlow, define "not working" please - and file a bug if you can reproduce reliably
<Saviq> MacSlow|lunch, but it was fixed in http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/trunk/revision/409
<Saviq> MacSlow|lunch, bug
<Saviq> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1236773
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1236773 in Unity 8 "[mir] Need an input trap in shell behind the OSK" [Critical,Fix committed]
<nic-doffay> Saviq, any idea who aside from tmoenicke is familiar with the OSK?
<mzanetti> just upgraded to image 90. seems quite sluggish. is that happening for everyone or just me?
<Saviq> nic-doffay, dandrader, to some extent
<Saviq> nic-doffay, whassup?
<Saviq> mzanetti, it gets worse
<Mirv> didrocks: I clarified that I did not only run unity8 AP:s, but all AP:s we run for images, for qtdeclarative. but obviously with surfaceflinger.
<Saviq> mzanetti, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mir/+bug/1235190
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1235190 in mir (Ubuntu Saucy) "[mako] Scrolling and animations are very slow with Mir" [High,Confirmed]
<nic-doffay> Saviq, it's regarding the https://code.launchpad.net/~nicolas-doffay/unity8/dismiss-keyboard/+merge/188599
<nic-doffay> There appears to be an issue with the InverseMouseArea and OSK.
<mzanetti> right... yeah. seems like this. (used to be quite snappy when I manually enabled mir in the last few weeks tho)
<nic-doffay> Since the behaviour issues only occur on the mobile and not the desktop.
<nic-doffay> Saviq, at least that's my assumption.
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, regression
<didrocks> Mirv: ok, I think we should start running some with Mir as well (once we have the unity8 which is > 0% ;))
<nic-doffay> I'd like to get a second opinion on it.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, any more details?
<Saviq> didrocks, unity8 is >0% - 1 test always passes! ;P
<nic-doffay> Saviq, other than what's in that MR, not right now.
<didrocks> Saviq: the "start unity8" one? :p
<Saviq> didrocks, but for real, in utah it should be fine now - if I run a single test at a time for unity8
<Saviq> didrocks, they all pass
<nic-doffay> Saviq, this is why I'd like to bring it up with someone who is more familiar with the components.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, yeah, but what is broken?
<nic-doffay> Saviq, check Mirco's comment.
<nic-doffay> fourth from the bottom I think.
<Mirv> Saviq: I tried btw http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6217575/ but didn't have much joy
<nic-doffay> Saviq, it appears that the InverseMouseArea doesn't function well on the mobile.
<nic-doffay> But on the desktop it works every time and never runs into the issues Mirco listed in his comment.
<Saviq> Mirv, stopped powerd first?
<nic-doffay> (I had similar issues too)
<nic-doffay> As did dednick
<nic-doffay> I've tested this pretty extensively on both platforms.
<Saviq> Mirv, we started clearing the socket late yesterday
<Saviq> Mirv, before every tests
<Saviq> -s
<Saviq> Mirv, I'll try that with unity8 trunk
<didrocks> Saviq: crossing fingers!
<mzanetti> Cimi: hey, the Hud button now comes in way to easily. are you aware of that/working on it?
<Cimi> nic-doffay, did you try adding rectangle?
<Cimi> nic-doffay, colored semi transpaernt?
<nic-doffay> Cimi, you can't add a rectangle to an InverseMouseArea.
<Cimi> nic-doffay, to see where the mouse areas really are?
<nic-doffay> It will just show up where the anchors are set.
<Cimi> nic-doffay, yeah
<nic-doffay> Cimi, that's not the problem.
<Cimi> nic-doffay, anchors fill the inverse mouse are from outside
<nic-doffay> Cimi, as I said there are only issues on the mobile.
<Mirv> Saviq: no, I didn't know stopping powerd
<nic-doffay> The desktop functions as expected.
<Cimi> mzanetti, it works as design
<Cimi> mzanetti, swipe less :)
<mzanetti> Cimi: no... it comes in when I touch the screen more than 1 cm away from the edge
<mzanetti> that can't be by design
<Cimi> mzanetti, that's not tru
<Cimi> e
<Cimi> mzanetti, threshold is units.gu(8)
<Cimi> well
<Cimi> which is 1 cm indeed
<Cimi> so it's fine
<mzanetti> that's not fine... it's annoying as hell
<Cimi> mzanetti, it should appear after the toolbar is locked
<mzanetti> Cimi: you can bring in the hud button without bringing in the toolbar
<Cimi> mzanetti, lets fix the sdk then
<mzanetti> god now
<mzanetti> -w
<mzanetti> Cimi: if you use the dialer app the hud comes in when you press the dial button.
<Cimi> mzanetti, if you don't like design, complain with designers
<Saviq> Cimi, there's one more issue - when the HUD button is up, tapping anywhere on the screen will kill the toolbar
<Cimi> Saviq, as design
<mzanetti> afaik the Hud should come in when swiping from the bottom edge
<Saviq> Cimi, no, it's not
<Saviq> Cimi, it's Oren that brought this to me yesterday
<Saviq> Cimi, the hud button should go away, yes, but not the toolbar
<Cimi> Saviq, I think he said me the opposite
<Cimi> Saviq, but ok
<Cimi> Saviq, I'll change it
<Saviq> Cimi, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ux/+bug/1130446/comments/7
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1130446 in webbrowser-app "[Toolbar] Bottom edge swipe is detected 8gu away from edge" [Undecided,New]
<tsdgeos> Cimi: Saviq: merged
<Saviq> Cimi, please sync with him on mzanetti's issue, too
<Saviq> tsdgeos, thanks!
 * mzanetti noted that people at the DevDays were very confused about the hud button coming in that easily
<mzanetti> swiping it in from the bottom edge is ok, but not when starting the gesture somewhere *inside* the app
<mzanetti> Cimi: ^
<Cimi> mzanetti, mmm
<Cimi> mzanetti, tell me a testcase
<mzanetti> Cimi: open the dialer up
<Cimi> mzanetti, and I'll fix it
<mzanetti> and start dragging from the dial button upwards
<Cimi> mzanetti, you're right
<Cimi> mzanetti, ugly
<mzanetti> yep
<davmor2> MacSlow|lunch: when you get back could you try opening the u1 app on maguro and signing in please,  let me know if you can get the keyboard back
<mzanetti> Saviq: another thing that I noted really badly while using *only* the ubuntu phone for the whole conference is the clocks running out of sync
<mzanetti> Saviq: anything in progress about that already?
<Mirv> Saviq: ok getting somewhat better results now, the tests are visibly running and some are successing
<Saviq> mzanetti, https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1194823
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1194823 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Standby screen clock lags behind panel clock" [Medium,Triaged]
<Saviq> mzanetti, I made a beautiful spec / blueprint https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+spec/time-component
<Saviq> mzanetti, which is, as of now, ignored
<mzanetti> Saviq: mhm... I see. thanks
<nic-doffay> dandrader, ping
<Mirv> Saviq: I think I got a hang after 10 tests - maliit-server consumes 100% of CPU and test doesn't proceed
<dandrader> nic-doffay, pong
<Mirv> Saviq: correction, 9 tests, 5/9 success (first 4 fail)
<Saviq> Mirv, yes
<Saviq> Mirv, first 4 are application lifecycle, right?
<Saviq> mzanetti, TBH that should be part of QtQuick
<Saviq> Mirv, maliit-server is looping on exit somewhere when unity8 stops
<mzanetti> Saviq: err. you mean the time thingie?
<Saviq> mzanetti, yes
<Mirv> Saviq: life-cycle + unity8.shell.tests.test_hud.TestHud.test_hide_hud_click also failed
<Saviq> Mirv, might be a fallout
<nic-doffay> dandrader, Saviq mentioned you're familiar with the OSK.
<mzanetti> Saviq: I tend to agree. it still requires some platform daemon I'd say
<Saviq> *somewhat*
<nic-doffay> Are you familiar at all with the InverseMouseArea too?
<dandrader> nic-doffay, kind of, yeah
<Saviq> mzanetti, it *could*, not sure required, though
<nic-doffay> dandrader, there appears to be issues with a large InverseMouseArea and the OSK.
<nic-doffay> dandrader, check this out: https://code.launchpad.net/~nicolas-doffay/unity8/dismiss-keyboard/+merge/188599
<Saviq> mzanetti, but yeah, it'd have to be in QPA
<nic-doffay> In particular MacSlow|lunch 's comments
<Saviq> Cimi, stop what you're doing ;)
<Saviq> Cimi, if you're doing HUD
<nic-doffay> dandrader, these issues never happen on the desktop.
<Cimi> Saviq, :P
<nic-doffay> Only the mobile with the OSK.
<Cimi> Saviq, I almost fixed it
<Saviq> Cimi, Oren will file a new bug, there's confusion everywhere
<nic-doffay> dandrader, was wondering if you had encountered something similar or could direct me to someone who might know more.
<Cimi> Saviq, I'm doing that mzanetti asked
<Cimi> Saviq, which is a good point
<Mirv> Saviq: it continues now from the next test after killing maliit-server + autopilot
<Saviq> Cimi, yeah, that's correct
<Cimi> Saviq, edgeDragArea was 8gu
<Saviq> Mirv, yup, sounds like it
<Cimi> Saviq, one moment
<Cimi> Saviq, if edgedragearea is 8gu
<Cimi> Saviq, how can I detect stuff over those 8gu=
<Cimi> ?
<Cimi> like till the middle of the screen?
<Saviq> Cimi, when it starts *within* gu
<Cimi> Saviq, yes this is what I am doing
<Saviq> Cimi, it grabs the gesture - it's one touch
<Saviq> Cimi, and it gets "ownership" of sorts
<Cimi> Saviq, so edgedragarea detects stuff outside it?
<Cimi> Saviq, well
<Saviq> Cimi, continues, not detects
<Cimi> nope
<Cimi> yeah
<Cimi> exactly
<Cimi> so fix is easy
<Cimi> don't need to do what I was doing :P
<Saviq> Cimi, yeah, 2gu high if toolbar hidden
<Cimi> (using touchStartY
<Saviq> Cimi, or even - 2gu high *always*
<Cimi> Saviq, it's what I just did
<Saviq> Cimi, cool
<dandrader> nic-doffay, so the InverseMouseArea is not getting any events or the focus is not being cleared from the search field?
<Cimi> mzanetti, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6217660/
<mzanetti> Cimi: +1 (haven't tested it, but reads good)
<nic-doffay> dandrader, the InverseMouseArea gets events.
<Cimi> mzanetti, I thought the drag area should be 8 gu to detect 8gu long swipes
 * mzanetti thinks if might be even only one gu... as we want the gesture to start outside the screen anyways
<nic-doffay> As I mentioned it's always fine on the desktop.
<Cimi> mzanetti, my bad
<nic-doffay> dandrader, but sometimes it seems to be a bit erratic on the mobile.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, dandrader so the issue is keyboard gets dismissed when you tap on it?
<mzanetti> Cimi: yeah, the length of the gesture is fine
<Saviq> nic-doffay, dandrader, that's expected
<nic-doffay> Saviq, no.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, does, here ;)
<Cimi> mzanetti, Saviq 1 or 2gu for edge swipes?
<Cimi> in general, within the shell
<Saviq> Cimi, there's a prop on shell
<nic-doffay> Saviq, sometimes on the mobile in certain places the z ordering with the inversemousearea appears problematic.
<Saviq> Cimi, shell.edgeSize
<Cimi> Saviq, yep got it already
<Cimi> thx
<nic-doffay> Saviq, did you try out that branch?
<nic-doffay> If so does the keyboard disappear correctly for you?
<Cimi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6217670/ thn
<Cimi> then
<Saviq> nic-doffay, disappeared when I tried to type, so no - not correctly ;)
<mzanetti> dandrader: do we still make use of the minimum speed for edge gestures?
<Saviq> nic-doffay, but that might've been an outdated ubuntu-keyboard/unity-mir
<Saviq> or unity8, for that matter
<nic-doffay> Saviq, yeah issues such as those.
<nic-doffay> This is what I'm wondering about.
<MacSlow> davmor2, trying now
<nic-doffay> Saviq, they never occur on the desktop.
<dandrader> mzanetti, let me check
<mzanetti> dandrader: we noted at the dev days that it's quite easy to trigger edge gestures by accident as there doesn't seem to be any minimum speed any more
<davmor2> MacSlow: https://bugs.launchpad.net/mir/+bug/1237957
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1237957 in maliit-framework (Ubuntu) "maguro: image 90: keyboard dissapears on ubuntuone login" [High,New]
<Cimi> mzanetti, thanks for noticinf
<nic-doffay> Saviq, that's what I meant by "erratic behaviour"
<Cimi> mzanetti, tested
<Cimi> mzanetti, much better
<dandrader> mzanetti, From what I remembered, Pat was complaining about false negatives and so rules have been relaxed significantly
<mzanetti> Cimi: cool :)
<MacSlow> Saviq, with plain image 91 the osk works... but trying dednick's branch (or his branch merged with trunk) the osk does not receive any tap-events and they fall through to the window/surface below...
<davmor2> MacSlow: I added steps to the bug, apparently it doesn't come back if you manage to start typing before maliit vanishes
<mzanetti> dandrader: mhm... I think a but too much as we have many false positives now...
<dandrader> mzanetti, check Components/EdgeDragArea.qml
<mzanetti> davmor2: but I agree there as a time when we were too strict
<MacSlow> Saviq, that's all the infor I have right now.
<Saviq> MacSlow, all, or just shell?
<dandrader> mzanetti, it's not being used indeed
<mzanetti> err... dandrader, sorry davmor2
<MacSlow> Saviq, it also happens when a non-shell window is below the osk
<Saviq> MacSlow, dandrader, our InputFilterArea for the OSK seems broken indeed
<MacSlow> Saviq, I don't feel good with merging anything to trunk until I know what's causing this
<Saviq> MacSlow, rather unrelated, but yeah, I'm seeing what you're seeing
<dandrader> Saviq, again?
<mzanetti> dandrader: hmm... hard to say how to proceed here... we (the people at the dev days) felt there needs to be some minimum speed. probably not as much as there used to be tho
<Saviq> dandrader, maybe the socket connection fails for some reason?
<MacSlow> dandrader, plain image 91 still works fine
<Saviq> dandrader, if keyboard is restarted, maybe it doesn't try to reconnect again?
<nic-doffay> MacSlow, could this possibly be related to the issue I'm having?
<dandrader> Saviq, yeah, it's IPC. There's room for things to go wrong
<Cimi> free launchpad karma to the quickest https://code.launchpad.net/~cimi/unity8/hud_use-edgeSize/+merge/190342
<MacSlow> nic-doffay, maybe
<Saviq> Cimi, mine
<dandrader> Saviq, but if you run on the terminal you will see if there are problems with it as it prints out issues
<mzanetti> heh
<dandrader> Saviq, like failing to connect, or connection lost
<nic-doffay> Saviq, what are your thoughts on the matter? If this is an issue should the branch land regardless?
<nic-doffay> Saviq, *issue with the OSK
<Saviq> nic-doffay, let's fix it first and see what's what
 * mzanetti has to go away for a bit. bbl
<Cimi> mzanetti, you lost time writing +1, Saviq is more efficient :P
<dandrader> Saviq, right. if keyboard dies and the unity-mir socked gets simply disconnected (as opposed to getting an error), it won't try to connect again
<dandrader> Saviq, didn't test that scenario
<Mirv> Saviq: the whole autopilot log of (what equals to) http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6217659/ at http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6217698/ - 7/22
<nic-doffay> Saviq, I'm unsure how to proceed with this then. I'm not really sure where exactly the problem lies.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, you don't need to proceed with that
<nic-doffay> Saviq, cool I'll hold off with it then.
<Saviq> Mirv, yeah, some of them I see failing 'cause they're the second ones in an ap run
<Saviq> Mirv, lifecycle ones need fixing - we knew that
<Saviq> Mirv, crash, and then I'm not sure what happened
<Saviq> ah
<Saviq> OK happened ;)
<Saviq> then crash, crash
<Mirv> Saviq: I think only one had 2 tests, other were individual ones
<Saviq> Mirv, yeah, possible
<Saviq> Mirv, yeah, we need to look at them in order
<Saviq> dandrader, yeah, something's wrong - we don't seem to be doing the OSKController well
<Saviq> dandrader, that's fully dist-upgraded
<dandrader> Saviq, so, any steps to reproduce the issue? anything?
<Saviq> dandrader, just verifying here - works after a reboot
<dandrader> Saviq, there's nothing like a reboot! just like windows xp
<MacSlow> davmor2, I only see some flickering... but can't get to a state where the osk refuses to come back up... I'm on image 91 with a NexusGalaxy btw
<Saviq> dandrader, restaring unity8 breaks it
<Saviq> dandrader, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6217718/ I didn't see before
<davmor2> MacSlow: yes you're right it is 91
<Saviq> dandrader, and restarting maliit-server seems to kill unity8
<Saviq> dandrader, trying to retrace
<dandrader> Saviq, hmm, it's getting scary. will test it more thoroughly (failure scenarios)
 * Cimi -> groceries
<Saviq> dandrader, so yeah, the first time you restart unity8 you can't get maliit anymore
<dandrader> Saviq, you get a "Failed to connect[...]" message?
<Saviq> dandrader, didn't see one, no
<dandrader> Saviq, but you run unity8 from the terminal, right?
<dandrader> (as opposed to "start unity8"
<dandrader> )
<Saviq> dandrader, no, upstart
<Saviq> dandrader, but didn't see that in the .log
<dandrader> Saviq, but don't worry. there's certainly room to make that IPC code more robust and I knew that when I proposed it. But that's what we get when things are pushed on a ASAP/firefighter spirit
<Saviq> dandrader, of course
<Saviq> dandrader, yeah, got "Failed to connect after 10 attempts" indeed
<Saviq> om26er, the Time component needs to happen in the SDK
<Saviq> om26er, while it needs to be used in unity8 - primarily the bug is for the SDK
<Saviq> om26er, with the related blueprint
<om26er> Saviq, is it re: time not being in sync with the datetime indicator ?
<Saviq> om26er, yes
<Saviq> dandrader, see if https://bugs.launchpad.net/mir/+bug/1237957 is related please
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1237957 in ubuntu-keyboard (Ubuntu) "maguro: image 91: keyboard dissapears on ubuntuone login" [High,New]
<om26er> Saviq, so for 13.10 we can't do anything in unity8 itself (a workaround maybe ?)
<Saviq> om26er, no, we don't have a real time source
<Saviq> om26er, we'd have to increase the timer to tick every second or so - we don't want that
<om26er> Saviq, ack. yeah that would be resource hungry.
<om26er> Saviq, i'll tag the bug accordingly. Thanks
<Cimi> mzanetti, I think 2gu is too much
<Cimi> mzanetti, we should have 1.5 or 1
<Cimi> in general
<dandrader> Saviq, that http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6217718/ doesn't seem to be related with my patches
<Saviq> dandrader, it is in the sense that OSKController is doing that
<Saviq> dandrader, it's coming out of InputArea
<didrocks> Saviq: I didn't really look, but with latest unity8, we are still having no unity8 tests starting: http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/touch_mir/mako/91:20131010.1:20131010/4658/
<didrocks> mind having a look? (I really didn't get deeper)
<Saviq> didrocks, Mirv did, yes, we never touched them yet
<didrocks> hum, sorry, wdym by "we never touched them yet"? it's expected? (we will only see webbrowser app getting better with this new unity8?)
<Saviq> didrocks, "could not unblank display"
<Saviq> didrocks, display blank
<Saviq> didrocks, are we talking unity8 tests or webbrowser tests?
<didrocks> ok, and webbrowser app was supposed to get better from what I heard this morning
<didrocks> both
<Saviq> didrocks, so let's not talk unity8 tests, those are busted
<Saviq> didrocks, I just ran webbrowser and got 100%
<didrocks> ok, seems it's not the case in the image though
<didrocks> 7.7%, same pass rate, right?
<mhr3_> sil2100, could we have mediascanner rebuilt in daily ppa when https://code.launchpad.net/~jamesh/mediascanner/ca-certs-dependency/+merge/190333 merges?
<Saviq> didrocks, I flashed, made writable and ran phablet-test-run, nothing else
<asac> Saviq: you stoppped powerd (at least at first) :)
<Saviq> didrocks, ok, I did stop powerd, running now with powerd running
<sil2100> mhr3_: sure, if I miss this being merged, please poke me and I'll rebuild
<sil2100> ;)
<asac> Saviq: fresh reboot etc.?
<mhr3_> sil2100, thx
<Saviq> asac, yes - here's a catch
<Saviq> asac, adb got disconnected for me when MTP connected
<asac> right
<asac> that happens from times
<Saviq> asac, do we take that into account?
<asac> yeah
<asac> thats not happening in the test cases
<Cimi> Saviq, who will fix mir bugs?
<asac> if it happened you wouldnt get the fail/pass results
<Saviq> Cimi, define "mir bugs"
<asac> we sleep long enough to wait
<Cimi> Saviq, all tests that fail on mir
<asac> and i think we also have it turned off somewhere
<Cimi> Saviq, do they require changes or it's mir guys?
<Saviq> Cimi, depends what causes them
<Saviq> Cimi, some of them we fixed already
<Saviq> Cimi, between unity8, unity-mir, mir, qtubuntu, platform-api, ubuntu-keyboard, and then some :P
<kgunn> Cimi: debug is helpful....even if its a mir guy in the end...figuring out the where in that ^ list
<Cimi> kgunn, yeah, that's why I was asking
<Saviq> kgunn, Cimi I wouldn't touch unity8 yet
<Saviq> kgunn, there's something really wrong with input - and crashes here and there - those results are not really interesting
<Saviq> kgunn, what we should do is make sure those projects that have some tests passing, bring them up to green
<kgunn> ok
<Saviq> kgunn, but it can't be us doing everything
<kgunn> paying off the small debt first
<Saviq> kgunn, it should be the respective maintainers
<kgunn> Saviq: for sure...i need to ask bfiller for his team to start trudging
<Saviq> asac, maliit and unity8 crashed for me now, got 18 failures / 37 tests
 * Saviq retraces the crashes
<dandrader> Saviq, reproduced. if you "stop unity8" and then start it again that new instance won't connect to ubuntu-keyboard and therefore the OSK input filter will be left with size (0,0)
<dandrader> Saviq, good news is that it should be easy to plug that hole
<kgunn> good find dandrader
<dandrader> kgunn, it's easy for a person to find the issues in the code he wrote himself :D
<kgunn> :)
<MacSlow> dandrader, cool... as soon as you've a branch with the fix up, I gladly test it
<Saviq> dandrader, why won't it connect?
<kgunn> Saviq: fyi...lool just confirmed, starting mallit after unity8 comes up w/o crash
<kgunn> he's confirming and fast tracking a change to upstart
 * Saviq gotta go, back in 1hr
<dandrader> Saviq, ubuntu-keyboard accepts only one connection. so it might be that then unity8 is stopped it won't properly recognize that the corresponding connection was lost
<dandrader> Saviq, and therefore refuse the connection attempt from the new unity8 process
<dandrader> s/then unity8/when unity8
<tsdgeos> lol
<tsdgeos> i just realized the brightness slider doesn't have any indication of what it does
<tsdgeos> should we have something that says "Brightness" close to it or something?
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, indeed... one could even think that the slider "relates" to the battery-status ;)
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, like... "How much battery-load do you want?"
<tsdgeos> :D
<kgunn> mzanetti: you back ?
<sil2100> mhr3_: merge is in - the mediascanner will rebuild itself once other dependent stacks will finish, as we need those to be done first
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: ah, there's even a bug about it
<mhr3_> sil2100, any eta for that?
<tsdgeos> https://bugs.launchpad.net/indicator-power/+bug/1227250
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1227250 in indicator-power "Power indicator no longer shows label for screen brightness slider" [High,In progress]
<Cimi> where does phablet-flash push the files? sideloading?
<sil2100> mhr3_: let me see
<Cimi> just finished the drive on my galaxy nexus
<Cimi> °:°
<Cimi> ahrd drive
<kgunn> Cimi: i think in tmp
<Cimi> which is quite strange to me, having done
<Cimi> just a fist-upgrade and the shell folder in home
<Cimi> *dist
<greyback> mzanetti: standup?
<greyback> kgunn: ^^
<Cimi> mzanetti, notes?
<olli> greyback, I might have a potential "stacking" issue...
<olli> have a browser in background
<olli> then trying to install Karma Machine
<olli> not logged into U1, hitting "create account" from the app preview
<olli> but instead of system settings/accounts I get the browser up
<olli> +back up
<olli> want me to file that against unity8?
<kgunn> mterry: do you know if all the code changes for the "answer phone w greeter" have been added to the ask sheet ??
<mterry> kgunn, no, they haven't at all.   /.\
<mterry> kgunn, well, I don't know about the telephony stuff.
<greyback> olli: please do
<mterry> kgunn, but not the unity8 bit
 * mterry looks
<mterry> kgunn, the stuff we need is on line 169
<mterry> kgunn, but the greeter bit (which is arguably a separate fix, just needs those first) isn't listed
<mterry> kgunn, added line 172
<kgunn> mterry: great....so that's everything?
<sil2100> mhr3_: it shouldn't take too long, as stacks are anyway not running any check jobs now, I just need to abort some stuff etc.
<mterry> kgunn, we had other deps, but those have landed now (upstart-app-launch, unity-mir)
<kgunn> mterry: ack....bug # ?
<mterry> kgunn, 1234903
<kgunn> mterry: thanks man...ok...done pestering for the moment
<mterry> kgunn, ah man, looks like I wasn't so far off from bug 1234567
<ubot5> bug 1234567 in GNU Mailman "Czech catalog bug" [Low,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1234567
<mterry> There's always 12345678
<kgunn> :)
<kgunn> mterry: ok...got one for you...at least got some whiner
<mzanetti> kgunn: hey, I am now
<kgunn> mzanetti: welcome back!...hope it was a good conference
<olli> greyback, fyi: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1238020 - low prio to me
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1238020 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "system settings/accounts not being in fron when invoked from app preview" [Undecided,New]
<mzanetti> kgunn: thanks, yes, it was, mostly :)
<kgunn> mzanetti: was curious if Saviq already has you chasing something
<mzanetti> kgunn: nope
<kgunn> mzanetti: ok, so life is now...trudging thru AP tests with unity-mir on to make them green :)
<mzanetti> kgunn: unity8 or all?
<kgunn> mzanetti: unity8 is #1
<mzanetti> ack
<kgunn> which i know Saviq is kind of working
<kgunn> mzanetti: the problem there is running thru the suite i think
<kgunn> mzanetti: because if/as unity8 crashes/stops you get the "can't blank display" trouble from mir & a stale mir socket issue
<kgunn> mzanetti: so i'm unsure if the individual tests pass or not
<mzanetti> mhm... I'll check
<kgunn> ricmm_: curious...was there a powerd code change to address the unity8 AP test (the good ol' unblank from shell being stopped prob) ??
<kgunn> mzanetti: there was this change from Saviq that was supposed to remove the stale socket....https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/remove-socket-in-ap-tests/+merge/190175
<kgunn> mzanetti: which i believe was effecting both the unity8 AP & the webbrowser AP
<kgunn> mzanetti: and i think Saviq is chasing the webbrowser aspect
<MacSlow> dandrader, do you know how to get around this issue http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6218123 when trying to build a .deb of a unity8 branch on the device?
<dandrader> MacSlow, what command did you use to build the package?
<MacSlow> dandrader, bzr bd
<dandrader> MacSlow, try "dpkg-buildpackage -b"
<dandrader> MacSlow, that should skip dpkg-source
<MacSlow> dandrader, looks better... thx
<dandrader> MacSlow,  and "dpkg-buildpackage -b -nc" on later build
<dandrader> to avoid rebuilding from scratch every time
<kgunn> dednick: pete-woods ...so, are we cool to get a review of https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/indicator-network/simunlock.dialog/+merge/185810 and put it into the image ?? can we log a bug to go back after phone v1 and add tests ?
<kgunn> this one gets a lot of attention
<kgunn> i mean, we at least have the full integration test of the stack itself right ?
<pete-woods> kgunn: I'm not the right person to review that, I don't know vala at all
<pete-woods> I just made a comment about how I felt it should have unit tests
<kgunn> pete-woods: got it...so, you're not disapproving in a strict sense ?
<kgunn> sure
<pete-woods> yeah, I have no intention of blocking it
<Saviq> kgunn, no, it was unrelated to webbrowser
<Saviq> kgunn, it was just supposed to help slightly in unity8 tests, but there's much more to be done there
<dednick> kgunn: i think tedg should review
<Saviq> dandrader, right
<Saviq> greyback, any luck with the bug? confirmed at least?
<greyback> Saviq: yep confirmed, fix on its way
<Saviq> greyback, cool
<tedg> dednick, Is the Unity stuff ready there?  I thought we were waiting on that?
 * tedg reboots
<didrocks> Saviq: did you get the status on those webbrowser tests?
<didrocks> (with powerd)
<Saviq> didrocks, unity8 and maliit crashed on me
<Saviq> didrocks, just retraced and filing bugs
<Saviq> didrocks, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/maliit-framework/+bug/1237870
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1237870 in maliit-framework (Ubuntu) "maliit-server crashed with SIGSEGV in QHostAddress::clear()" [High,Confirmed]
 * Saviq has retracing power
<Saviq> dandrader, that might be yours ↑ ?
<didrocks> Saviq: they crashed on startup or later?
<Saviq> didrocks, somewhen during  testing
<Saviq> tsdgeos, mzanetti tasks incoming
<tsdgeos> Saviq: oka
<Saviq> tsdgeos, verify all the hud ap tests pass on unity8 (one by one)
<didrocks> tvoss: maliit crash during the tests are running, interested? ^
<Saviq> and find out why not, if it does not
<tvoss> didrocks, hah :)
<didrocks> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/maliit-framework/+bug/1237870
<Saviq> mzanetti, application lifecycle tests for you
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1237870 in maliit-framework (Ubuntu) "maliit-server crashed with SIGSEGV in QHostAddress::clear()" [High,Confirmed]
<Saviq> dandrader, I strongly suspect this is us ↑
<mzanetti> Saviq: ack, on it
<Saviq> tvoss, didrocks I say dandrader is on that already
<tvoss> Saviq, ack
<didrocks> ah, great!
<Cimi> Saviq, what if I manipulate the carousel model and I add empty elements?
<Cimi> Saviq, that are not visible or clickable?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ok
<kgunn> tedg: could you elaborate on "stuff" wrt "Is the Unity stuff ready there?  I thought we were waiting on that?"
<Cimi> Saviq, might contribute in making the logic working
<kgunn> or maybe dednick knows....
<Saviq> Cimi, true, true
<Saviq> Cimi, might be pretty tricky though
<Cimi> Saviq, don't have other ideas
<Cimi> Saviq, unless unloading the carousel
<Saviq> Cimi, you'd need a proxy that adds minCount - currentCount items
<Saviq> Cimi, not sure it's worth it
<Cimi> Saviq, yeah that's my idea
<Saviq> tvoss, didrocks got a nice unity8 one https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1238050
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1238050 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "unity8 assert failure: upstart/com.ubuntu.Upstart.c:3304: Unhandled error from upstart_emit_event_sync: Cannot allocate memory" [Undecided,New]
<Cimi> Saviq, it will make it work and will look nice
<tedg> kgunn, The pin widget in snap decisions
<didrocks> Saviq: oh! so upstart-app-launch as well?
<Cimi> Saviq, let me try, I'm curious at this point :)
<Saviq> didrocks, "Cannot allocate memory" though
<didrocks> Saviq: urgh, indeed, that doesn't sound… nice
<Saviq> didrocks, sounds like we're OOM
<tvoss> Saviq, could you check the size of init?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: shall we use latest image or latest image + apt-get update or?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, dist-upgrade
<mzanetti> ah ok
<Saviq> tvoss, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6218259/ - but it's after a reboot
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ok
<Saviq> tvoss, so kinda useless
<tvoss> Saviq, ack
 * Saviq got two more for upstart
<tvoss> Saviq, something is really spamming memory, that's not a leak, that's like a whole ocean of memory being lost
<kgunn> tedg: ah, thanks...yeah, my understanding that landed some time ago https://code.launchpad.net/~macslow/unity8/extended-snap-decisions-part1/+merge/187312
<MacSlow> kgunn, correct it's in the image by now
<kgunn> MacSlow: most definitely already in the image
<tedg> Ah, okay.  I wasn't sure if that was in the same branch or not.
<Saviq> tedg, yes, dednick has some small things for it
<kgunn> tedg: do you mind reviewing dednick's branch/mp today ?
<tedg> kgunn, Yeah, I can probably get to it today.  I have a couple things I need to get to first, but I hope they're short.
<MacSlow> tedg, kgunn: I'm on dednick's simunlock-related braches for unity8 and unity-notifications... just to avoid any conflicts/duplicate efforts
<kgunn> tedg: thank you...yeah, crazy times. it'll help reduce some heat if we can merge that today/tomorrow
<kgunn> MacSlow: ah... dednick just said tedg should review...but you guys can leg wrestle for it
<tedg> kgunn, Yeah, we have about 5-6 indicator-network branches coming in....
<mzanetti> Saviq: is it supposed to work at all right now on the Galaxy Nexus?
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah
<MacSlow> kgunn, I'm almost good to merge it... but want actually also see it working _without_ issues on the device (keyboard-related)
<MacSlow> tedg, ^
<Cimi> onModelChanged is called anytime something in the model changes?
<Saviq> MacSlow, go with image 88 or 89 then
<Saviq> MacSlow, the keyboard breakage is new
<Saviq> MacSlow, and unrelated, dandrader is working on it already
<MacSlow> Saviq, ok
<Saviq> mzanetti, tsdgeos mind you, running two unity8 tests in one autopilot run won't work - the second one doesn't get input for some reason
<kgunn> MacSlow: great...as you probably have a locking sim
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ok, still flashing though
<tsdgeos> will take a few more mins to download
<kgunn> tedg is a U.S. guy...us crazy americans don't do sim locking :)
<mzanetti> Saviq: ah ok... was wondering... doesn't seem to work at all here
<MacSlow> kgunn, not anymore.. unlocked my several months ago... I'm just using the stand-alone example for testing
<mzanetti> Saviq: even the first one fails
<Saviq> mzanetti, what failure?
<kgunn> mzanetti: you got a locking sim ?
<mzanetti> Saviq: rocessSearchError: Process exited with exit code: -6
<mzanetti> kgunn: not right now. but I can enable it if needed
<tedg> kgunn, You think we could change the world and get rid of the feature by not supporting it in Ubuntu Touch?  ;-)
<Saviq> mzanetti, any stdout / stderr output?
<Saviq> mzanetti, you made sure your screen is on?
<mzanetti> Saviq:   what():  display factory cannot create fb display
<Saviq> mzanetti, tsdgeos, pro tip: stop powerd when unity8 is working and unlocked
<mzanetti> Saviq: yep, I tried
<Saviq> mzanetti, right, reboot
<Saviq> mzanetti, or well
<mzanetti> too late
<mzanetti> rebooting
<mzanetti> but I actually already tried that too
<Saviq> mzanetti, next time you get that - see if maliit isn't flying the CPU
<mzanetti> ok
<MacSlow> kgunn, still got my regular one...
<MacSlow> kgunn, which I keep "pin-locked"
<Saviq> mterry, you updating description for a merged branch? ;)
<kgunn> MacSlow: mind trying with that ?
<kgunn> that'll keep me from bugging mzanetti
<MacSlow> kgunn, I can... just hope I won't "fry" it in tihe process :)
<mterry> Saviq, for landing testers!
<mterry> :)
<mzanetti> Saviq: rebooted, stopped powerd, ran a single test, same issue. maliit not spinning
<Saviq> mzanetti, make sure you can run unity8 from the console - otherwise seek assistance with mir guys
<kgunn> MacSlow: if it gets fried, we'll expense a new one :)
<Saviq> tedg, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/upstart-app-launch/+bug/1238068
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1238068 in upstart-app-launch (Ubuntu) "desktop-exec crashed with signal 5 in main()" [Undecided,New]
<mzanetti> Saviq: that works fine. will dig into it
<MacSlow> kgunn, well the costs are minimal... the data on it is valuable :)
<Saviq> mzanetti, if your run with -v - you'll see what library and import paths it exports
<Saviq> mzanetti, try exporting the same for your manual run
<tedg> Saviq, That appid is wrong...
<mzanetti> yep
<tedg> Saviq, app_id = 0xbefebc79 "/usr/share/applications/webbrowser-app.desktop"
<tedg> Saviq, Do you know who's sending that?
<Saviq> tedg, unclear, but it shouldn't crash anyway, should it ;)
<Saviq> om26er, re: bug #1237501
<ubot5> bug 1237501 in unity8 (Ubuntu Saucy) "[Regression] Expanding Installed category does not show all the installed apps at once" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1237501
<Saviq> om26er, the suggestions is click scope refreshing on every in/out of Apps scope
<tedg> Saviq, Sure, need to figure out how to report the error on the caller ;-)
<Saviq> om26er, can't reproduce for Installed, though
<Saviq> mhr3__, there a bug for click scope refreshing all the  time?
<mhr3__> Saviq, yep...
<mhr3__> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity-scope-click/+bug/1233756
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1233756 in unity-scope-click (Ubuntu) "Possible infinite loop in scope search" [Undecided,New]
<MacSlow> Saviq, dednick_, tedg: the simunlock-related branches for lp:unity8 and lp:unity-notifications are merged now
<mhr3__> although it's still weird when you're not connect to the net
<dednick_> MacSlow: cool. thanks
<Saviq> MacSlow, awesome, thanks
<MacSlow> kgunn, so regarding the unlock-testing...
<MacSlow> kgunn, which image or branch you want to see tested?
<Cimi> Saviq, all models have append function?
<Cimi> Saviq, if I do in js, proxyModel = model; proxyModel.append(..)
<Cimi> will it work?
<Cimi> I'm waiting this thing while compiles..
<Saviq> Cimi, doubt it
<Cimi> hah ok
<Saviq> Cimi, you'd need a C++ minimal proxy
<Saviq> Cimi, but really, don't get hung up on this
<Cimi> Saviq, I liked the idea of adding invisible elements
<Saviq> Cimi, yeah, but since we wouldn't use it for more than a week, when we stop using carousel for < something
<Cimi> Saviq, but results can be dynamic
<kgunn> MacSlow: you should use nick's branch for testing...i suppose run on device could be used
<Saviq> Cimi, yes, in which case we'd display a grid
<kgunn> bbiab
<Cimi> Saviq, how about the animation?
<Cimi> Saviq, when the carousel disappears?
<MacSlow> kgunn, no... that doesn't work... I've to build a deb on the device
<Cimi> it will look bad
<kgunn> MacSlow: sorry dude...but well worth the effort to be certain it works
<Saviq> Cimi, we can make it not look bad if we cross-fade the old renderer with the new one
<MacSlow> kgunn, or maybe not... nm... for the pinpad I don't need the osk to work...
<Cimi> Saviq, I think would be nicer a small carousel...
<MacSlow> kgunn, was still mentally with the password/user-auth cases
<Saviq> Cimi, THEY DON"T WANT TO SHOW CAROUSEL WITH NOT ENOUGH ITEMS ;P
<Cimi> ok
<Cimi> :D
<Cimi> clear enough
<Saviq> Cimi, I'd rather show one with "inactive" items
<Saviq> Cimi, as in placeholders - "see - there's more space here, you should add more items to your videos" or something
<Saviq> Cimi, but the current design is as the bug says - switch between carousel and grid when needed
<Cimi> Saviq, so I need containers
<Cimi> Saviq, of carousels/grid
<Cimi> for each type
<Saviq> Cimi, a "dynamic" renderer that will load either a carousel or a grid, yes
<Cimi> Saviq, 2-3 loaders
<Cimi> music, video
<Saviq> Cimi, loaders aren't bad, you know ;)
<Cimi> people in future
<Saviq> Cimi, why do you hate Loaders so much? :D
<Cimi> Saviq, I don't hate loaders by themself
<Cimi> Saviq, I don't like how we load renderers
<Saviq> Cimi, why is that?
<Cimi> Saviq, seems a confusing mess
<Cimi> there are loads of file
<Cimi> from styles, to delegates
<Cimi> containers/loaders
<Saviq> Cimi, sorry, it's a complicated project ;)
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: dash plugins and more suggestions are fighting for second position in the Applications scope
<Saviq> Cimi, if you can find a less complicated way to achieve the same, pray tell
<Cimi> Saviq, I'm trying to make it simple
<Saviq> Cimi, no no, you're trying to change the design to make it simple ;)
<Saviq> Cimi, that's cheating :P
<Cimi> 8-)
<Cimi> it's a hattrick
<MacSlow> dednick_, which indicator does trigger the unlock dialog?
<dednick_> MacSlow: network
<MacSlow> dednick_, and which branch do I need to test this (apart from lp:unity8 and lp:unity-notifications)?
<dednick_> MacSlow: https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/indicator-network/simunlock.dialog/+merge/185810
<didrocks> mhr3__: want to top-approve  https://code.launchpad.net/~jpakkane/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/video-image/+merge/190138?
<mhr3__> didrocks, i don't have the powers :(
<didrocks> mhr3__: who should?
<mhr3__> didrocks, bzoltan
<mhr3__> or tim
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, the order of categories is fixed; it looks like this because dash plugins scope has results faster and they are displayed immediately while more suggestions is still empty
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: actually i realized
<didrocks> mhr3__: did you coordinate with him on that one?
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, or did I misunderstand it?
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: it was that more suggestions was appearing and disappearing
<tsdgeos> not that they were fighting for 2nd position
<tsdgeos> :S
<tsdgeos> they still are btw
<mhr3__> didrocks, let me ping someone from sdk
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, they disappear as you type, right? but they end up 2nd, and dash plugins 3rd, right?
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: no no
<tsdgeos> it disappears while i'm idle
<tsdgeos> or at most swtiching left <-> side in the dahs
<mhr3__> tsdgeos, bug in click scope, it's fixed already
<mhr3__> well.. kinda
<tsdgeos> awesome :-)
<mhr3__> will need fix #2
<tsdgeos> or kind.. awesome :-)
<mhr3__> but fix #1 makes it better
<MacSlow> kgunn, Saviq, dednick_: I can't test the pin-unlock... my only locked sim-card is a micro-sim card (3FF) and the one that goes into my GalaxyNexus is a Mini-sim card (2FF)
<MacSlow> kgunn, Saviq, dednick_: I'll go downtown and see, if I can get an adaptor for this
<Saviq> MacSlow, don't, I have one here
<Saviq> MacSlow|afk, just let me know what to do and I'll tell you if it works
<MacSlow> Saviq, ah ok
<MacSlow> Saviq, well I'm not 100% myself...
<Cimi> Saviq, quick question before I code, can I access properties of components inside Component ()
<Cimi> ?
<Cimi> mmm don't think so...
<MacSlow> Saviq, I grabbed and "make install"ed lp:~nick-dedekind/indicator-network/simunlock.dialog and lp:unity-notifications...
<Saviq> Cimi, no, you need to access item when it's loaded
<Cimi> better do to in another way statically
<Cimi> ok
<MacSlow> Saviq, on the device...
<Cimi> yeah
<dednick_> Saviq: run the indicator-network from my branch. You will get a entry added to the bottom of the indicator menu to unlock sim.
<MacSlow> Saviq, then switch it off... insert the locked sim-card... switch it on again...
<MacSlow> Saviq, ./run_on_device lp:unity8
<MacSlow> Saviq, and then... I don't know
<MacSlow> Saviq, dednick_ should know how to proceed from here
<MacSlow> Saviq, not sure if it pops up a dialog/notification by itself upon recognizing the locked sim-card or if you have to open network indicator yourself to trigger it
<MacSlow> Saviq, I'm juast about to see what this setup does with an unlocked sim-card
<kgunn> greyback: can you work with slangasek (or someone on his team) ? they've narrowed down (at least one thing) to unity8 not handling upstart events as a source of mem leak
<kgunn> i believe he has a live system to debug (all probed up i imagine)
<Saviq> greyback, if we need to take something over from you - let me know
<kgunn> greyback: <slangasek> the problem is unity failing to /handle/ the events, resulting in them being queued up in upstart
<greyback> kgunn: ok
<Saviq> dednick, conflict with lp:indicator-network
<greyback> Saviq: I should manage
<tsdgeos> Saviq: so hud tests ran
<tsdgeos> Saviq: they do work *but* i've run into two issues
<tsdgeos> Saviq: a) sometimes autopilot hangs waiting for unity to die when it's already dead
<tsdgeos> Saviq: b) sometimes autopilot bails out at the very beginning because it says it could not find unity running
<Saviq> tsdgeos, a) - sure maliit isn't holding it still?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, b) crash?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, we have an issue where maliit will sometimes loop on unity8 exit
<Saviq> tsdgeos, that's when autopilot waits with "Killing..." indefinitely
<tsdgeos> Saviq: you say that maliit keeps running unity8?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yes
<tsdgeos> hmmm
<tsdgeos> ok let me see
<tsdgeos> i think it was not there in ps
<tsdgeos> but let me try to repro
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I just SIGSEGV'ed maliit and retracing
<Saviq> to see where it was looped
<greyback> slangasek: where can we talk?
<slangasek> greyback, kgunn: please work with jodh on this - you should be able to find him on #ubuntu-touch
<dednick> Saviq: ok, i'll take a look
<tsdgeos> Saviq: this one is interesting
<tsdgeos> the test succeeded, but unity8 crashed
<Saviq> tsdgeos, unity8 crashes on exit sometimes, yeah
<tsdgeos> Saviq: do i worry about that or not atm?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, no
<dednick> Saviq: fixed conflicts
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i.e. i have to leave now-ish, tomorrow morning want me to continue with this or with the LVWPH bug you assigned me?
<Saviq> dednick, thanks
<Saviq> tsdgeos, the bug first
<tsdgeos> ok
<Saviq> tsdgeos, we'll see what's what overnight
<kgunn> seems there's been some people arguing about how to run AP tests....the official way is here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Testing#Testing_your_Ubuntu_Touch_Code_before_submission
<kgunn> just in case...boom ^
 * tsdgeos has to leave
<tsdgeos> tomorrow more!
<mhr3__> Saviq, is it possible that mir causes icon to get lost?
<Saviq> mhr3__, you mean like it can't display an icon?
<Saviq> mhr3__, doubt it, but good timing: bug #1238116
<ubot5> bug 1238116 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "unity8 crashed with SIGSEGV in QIcon::~QIcon()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1238116
<mhr3__> Saviq, eh, any way to screencap on the phone with mir?
<mhr3__> screencap doesn't seem to work
<Saviq> mhr3__, yes, use your other phone ;P
<Saviq> mhr3__, no way to do screenshots yet, no
<mhr3__> pff, so complicated
<Saviq> mhr3__, screencap was talking to sflinger, now we'll need something talking to unity8
<mhr3__> Saviq, http://imgur.com/t7ulRjx
<mhr3__> super weird
<Cimi> Saviq, I remove songs
<Cimi> but it's not dinamic...
<Cimi> https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/carousel-loader/+merge/190406
<Saviq> mhr3__, ~/.cache/upstart/unity8.log says something about loading imageS?
<mhr3__> hmmm
<mhr3__> file:///usr/share/unity8/Components/Tile.qml:39:16: QML QQuickImage: Error decoding: file:///usr/share/applications/webbrowser-app.desktop: Unsupported image format
<Saviq> Cimi, you mean you remove them from the phone but they don't disappear from the scope?
<Cimi> Saviq, btw I managed to have a simple loader, not much code
<Cimi> Saviq, not immediately
<Saviq> Cimi, there's a bug in mediascanner
<Cimi> Saviq, if I add them they appar
<Saviq> Cimi, bug #1238017
<ubot5> bug 1238017 in mediascanner "Media removals aren't detected sometimes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1238017
<Saviq> Cimi, you sure that's all?
<mhr3__> Saviq, as if the roles changed... can that happen?
<Saviq> mhr3__, shouldn't
<mhr3__> or well... when/why does that happen
<mhr3__> we see it can :)
<Saviq> mhr3__, better check what you got from the scope ;P
<Saviq> Cimi, rendererLoader connects much more to its item
<mhr3__> Saviq, it's the overrided cat
<mhr3__> overriden
<Saviq> mhr3__, ah interesting :)
<Cimi> Saviq, seems to work
<Cimi> Saviq, the loader
<Cimi> I am searching for songs and I see swapping between the two
<Cimi> carousel/filter
<Cimi> very quickly
<mhr3__> surprise surprise
<Saviq> Cimi, when *searching* you should see no carousel at all
<sil2100> mhr3__: damn, mediascanner building now in PPA - amd64 succeeded
<Cimi> Saviq, that's another bug
<mhr3__> sil2100, yey! :)
<Saviq> mhr3__, do the scopes come up with "dynamic" at all currently?
<Cimi> Saviq, but it's the most dynamic way I have now to test when model.count changes :P
<mhr3__> Saviq, no, we removed it
<sil2100> mhr3__: but daaaamn, this took longer than the 'shouldn't take long' I suspected! cu2d has issues right now, many many
<Cimi> Saviq, I'm basically using the bug to my needs :P
<Saviq> Cimi, anyway - sorry, but I can't look at it today
<didrocks> dandrader: if you get a fix for that, can you please ensure you ping robru to get that in as quick as possible?
<didrocks> sorry, was looking at an old scrollback :p
<mhr3> Saviq, mind blown, i'm able to make it toggle between the working and "shifted" states
<Saviq> mhr3, tricky ;)
<Saviq> dandrader, you around?
<dandrader> Saviq, yes
<Saviq> dandrader, was afraid you disappeared ;)
<Saviq> dandrader, let me know if/when you need a hand with the keyboard
<dandrader> Saviq, just proposed the osk ipc improvements
<Saviq> ah
<dandrader> Saviq, this time I did a good bit of testing :)
<Saviq> dandrader, good :)
<dandrader> Saviq, https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/ubuntu-keyboard/improve_kbd_info_ipc/+merge/190418 and https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity-mir/improve_osk_ipc/+merge/190417
<Saviq> dandrader, thanks! will check it out
<dandrader> Saviq, so you can start/stop unity8 or maliit-server and things still work
<dandrader> Saviq, unless maliit-server dies due to some mir surface thingy
<dandrader> which also brings unity8 down
<dandrader> but then it's unrelated
<dandrader> to that osk ipc
<mzanetti> greyback: Saviq: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity-mir/fix-appid-parsing/+merge/190419
<Saviq> dandrader, yeah, sounds like https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/maliit-framework/+bug/1238107 ?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1238107 in maliit-framework (Ubuntu) "maliit-server crashed with SIGSEGV in __GI___pthread_mutex_lock()" [Medium,New]
<mzanetti> greyback: Saviq: fixes application_lifecycle autopilot tests
<Saviq> mzanetti, \o/
<Cimi> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1238141
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1238141 in Unity 8 "Dash, Apps - close icon is top right, not consistent with unity desktop" [Low,In progress]
<Cimi> I attached a branch to fix it
<Cimi> was annoying me :)
<greyback> Saviq: can you look after that? It's removing a hack that might be relied on (appId sometimes a full desktop file path)
<Saviq> dandrader|lunch, $XDG_RUNTIME_DIR/ubuntu-keyboard-info please
<Saviq> dandrader|lunch, and chmod 600 it, or jdstrand will have us for dinner
<om26er> Cimi, btw there is a design bug for that reported a few days ago. want me to duplicate yours ? (bug 1236285)
<ubot5> bug 1236285 in Unity 8 "[Dash] Running apps close button on the wrong side " [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1236285
<Saviq> greyback, yes I will
<Cimi> om26er, yes pls
<om26er> I like that bug tag
<dandrader|lunch> Saviq, well, it was already going to /tmp before. I just made it official
<dandrader|lunch> now I'm really of for lunch
<Saviq> dandrader|lunch, yeah, go
<kdub> if i've gotten:
<kdub> creating surface at (0, 0) with size (768, 1280) with title 'Qml Phone Shell'terminate called after throwing an instance of 'boost::exception_detail::clone_impl<boost::exception_detail::error_info_injector<std::logic_error> >'
<kdub>   what():  Invalid surface attribute.
<kdub> i've probably installed something where the abi doesn't match?
<Saviq> kdub, never saw that, so I'd say possible
<Saviq> greyback, ↑?
<greyback> kdub: new to me too, yep I'd suggest a rebuild of platform-api
<kdub> okay, will do
<om26er> mterry, hey
<om26er> mterry, what's causing bug 1238159 ?
<ubot5> bug 1238159 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "last screen is shown for fraction of a second when turning the screen on" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1238159
<Saviq> om26er, Mir
<om26er> Saviq, I should move it to Mir then. Mind adding something to the bug report, maybe a comment of what you know ?
<Saviq> om26er, https://bugs.launchpad.net/mir/+bug/1233564
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1233564 in Mir "Greeter is seen animating when pressing the side button to wake up" [High,Triaged]
<om26er> haah!!
<Saviq> dednick, wow it looks ugly having the indicators as background...
<dednick> Saviq: eh?
<Saviq> dednick, the PIN dialog
 * mterry notes that Saviq answered already, thanks  :)
<Saviq> dednick, it's the same background the indicators have
<Saviq> dednick, oh, and it's transparent to touch
<dednick> Saviq: yeah. it's transparent
<dednick> partially
<Saviq> dednick, so, what's the deal with not being able to say "you have x tries left" and/or "enter PUK"? mzanetti seems to have been able to display that, at least after the first thing you entered
<Saviq> dednick, oh, and why are some networks greyed out?
<Saviq> dednick, well, it's because http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/trunk/revision/432
<Saviq> dednick, but why would the backend mark them so?
<dednick> Saviq: the ofono dbus property for the type of pin required does not dynamically change on my device.
<Saviq> dednick, not even after you put something in? daamn
<Saviq> that sounds so wrong
<dednick> Saviq: it is. there is a bug logged
<dednick> bugs
 * greyback going afk, back in 3 hours or so
<Saviq> dednick, think we should close indicators on notifications open?
<Saviq> dednick, they look so bad over indicators...
<Saviq> or - they don't look at all..
 * Saviq files bugs
<dednick> Saviq: yeah, we're working on that for other things
<dednick> opening settings/apps
<Saviq> dednick, mhm
<Saviq> will file a notifications + indicators conflict bug anyway
<dednick> ok
<dednick> Saviq: functionally works for you?
<Saviq> dednick, yeah
<Saviq> dednick, feck, now all of my networks are greyed out... wth?
 * Saviq reverts
<dednick> Saviq: no idea.
<mhr3> Saviq, it seems to be "this ap is out-of-range"
<Saviq> mhr3, yeah, how do I care about *all* of the networks? why are they there?
<Saviq> if they're out-of-range, why am I seeing them at all?
<mhr3> good questions... all of them
<Saviq> dednick, so bug #1206941
<ubot5> bug 1206941 in ofono (Ubuntu) "[ofono][rild] "Retries" property does not not work" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1206941
<dednick> Saviq: and #1225022
<dednick> Saviq: https://bugs.launchpad.net/touch-preview-images/+bug/1225022
<Saviq> mup: bug #1225022
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1225022 in ofono (Ubuntu) "[ofono][rild] "PinRequired" property does not always work" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<dednick> Saviq: i need to go for today. anything else?
<Saviq> dednick, go
<Saviq> dednick, thank you
<dednick> :) thanks
<Saviq> kgunn, sim unlock is working, pending approval from API folks
<olli> sweet
<Saviq> there's all kinds of bugs around it, but at least the functionality is there
<Saviq> I mean mostly user experience bugs
<Saviq> /food
<kgunn> mterry: just fyi...i asked gagnon to put a camera on the devices
<kgunn> not sure if you had already
<mterry> kgunn, oh, thanks.  I'm finishing lunch, hadn't asked yet
<kgunn> tedg: are you ok if we merge  dednick's branch ? we at least tested and it worked...just looking for someone from unity api team to say "ok"
<tedg> kgunn, I imagine so, that's just poping to the top of my queue
<kgunn> tedg: i'll give you a bit...just ping me either way, thumbs up or down
<tedg> kgunn, Let me have a few minutes with it... alone.  <evil laugh />
<kgunn> don't forget maniacal hand rubbing
<kdub> unity folks: is there a difference (in terms of application state) when i bring an application back by swiping right-to-left vs when i click on the 'recent apps' thumbnail?
<kgunn> kdub: i don't think so... Saviq ^ ?
<kgunn> or rather maybe ricmm ^^ ?
<dandrader> kdub, I don't think there's a difference
<dandrader> although it's been a while since I've last looked at this code
<kdub> specifically, in my 'make it go fast!' branch... i see ~1-3 frames of white when clicking recent apps on the client
<kdub> just trying to figure out if its something i did, or if its normal
<kgunn> kdub: i would think they would be "aware" in terms of focus
<kgunn> kdub: e.g. they do know when they get put to the "back" i would think...i learned yesterday, they can render for up to 3 sec when put to back then they stop...so
<kgunn> they must have some focus awarenesss
<kgunn> make it go fast is unhinged rendering ?
<kdub> if that's the name that's been kicked around for making unity operate more like a triple buffered client again, yes
<kdub> :)
<kgunn> kdub: no....
<kgunn> kdub: :) so this is triple buffer huh?
<kgunn> kdub: i thot you were just testing "make it go fast" == remove honoring fences
<kdub> no, i'm shifting where we wait
<kdub> so, its a real solution
<kgunn> ah
<kdub> from unity's thread to the compositor's thread
<kgunn> kdub: i've seen that same white render ur talking about tho
<tedg> kgunn, Approved.  Can't test ofcourse, but it makes sense to me.
<kgunn> tedg: thanks much!
<tedg> kgunn, We're going to have to pick up locked SIMs next time we're in Europe :-)
<kgunn> tedg:  i liked your first idea...just ignore it and get the industry to quit doing that
<tedg> Heh, yeah.
<Saviq> tedg, tested here - apart from bugs in ofono not letting us do the right thing, worked
<Saviq> kgunn, kdub, there's all kinds of magic'n'trickery when we focus apps
<Saviq> kgunn, kdub there's no *intentional* difference, but those are different codepaths when you go dash → app vs. app → app
<tedg> Saviq, Cool.  You'll have to show me some day :-)
<Saviq> tedg, lol
<kgunn> Saviq is there a way to get unity to make unity8.log a unity8.log.old before it just overwrites ??
<kgunn> we've hit one of those....
<kgunn> total hang...and can't get adb connection
<Saviq> kgunn, that's upstart
<kgunn> ah
<Saviq> kgunn, but, at least on my desktop, I'm getting old logs
<Saviq> kgunn, so it must be configurable
<Saviq> tedg, ideas ↑?
<kgunn> davmor2: ^
<tedg> It does log rotate on login.
<tedg> So the old one should be a 1.gz
<tedg> Or 2 or whatever
<kgunn> davmor2: ...have you seen a #.gz ?
<davmor2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6219220/
<davmor2> kgunn, tedg: ^
<davmor2> or am I looking else where?
<tedg> And if you shutdown and restart?
<davmor2> tedg: this is about my 6th restart
<davmor2> let me reboot though for a confirmation
<tedg> Hmm, that's odd.  I've tweaked with my phone a lot.  Perhaps logrotate isn't installed?
<tedg> (it is for me currently)
<davmor2> tedg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6219240/
<davmor2> root@ubuntu-phablet:/# dpkg -l | grep logrotate
<davmor2> ii  logrotate                                             3.8.3-3ubuntu2                                armhf        Log rotation utility
<davmor2> tedg: I see logrotate
<tedg> Yeah, how odd.  I definitely have .gz logs in my cache dir
<tedg> I'm guessing you have a /usr/share/upstart/sessions/logrotate.conf as well?
<davmor2> tedg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6219259/
<davmor2> just to double check it is the same as yours
<tedg> Yeah, looks the same.
<tedg> Not sure what else to say.  Perhaps just do a "start logrotate" and see if they work?
<tedg> It'll take a minute
<davmor2> root@ubuntu-phablet:/# start logrotate
<davmor2> start: Unknown job: logrotate
<davmor2> tedg: do I need to be phablet?
<tedg> yes
<davmor2> tedg: right I have a logrotate process id,  so in theory if I reboot now I should have a gz log correct?
<tedg> davmor2, No, it's on a timer.  It takes literally a minute.
<Saviq> tedg, maybe it logrotates on logout, and we're never actually logging out on devices?
<davmor2> Yay I see gz's
<Saviq> hmm no, startup
<tedg> Yes, it's a minute after start
<tedg> But, BTW, it doesn't delete log files, just appends.
<davmor2> Saviq: oh yes that could be I'm having to pull the battery to get a working system again
<tedg> So different runs will just be appended to the same file.
<Saviq> kgunn, davmor2, right, so you don't need the old one - just look before the current one
<Saviq> kgunn, davmor2 unity8 on startup says "__pthread_gettid -2"
<Saviq> kgunn, so anything above that will be the previous run
<kgunn> Saviq: that's a great way for it to say "hello i'm starting"
<davmor2> let me have a look here
<Saviq> kgunn, indeed! ;)
<Saviq> kgunn, truth be told, upstart should add a header
<kgunn> tomorrow i plan to roll over in bed and say to my wife "pthread get id negative 2"
<davmor2> kgunn: is that how you get so many black eyes?  I thought it was all sports related ;)
<kgunn> :)
<tvoss> kgunn, ;)
<thomi> morning
<kgunn> mornin' thomi
<kgunn> Saviq: curious....i turned on qml renderer timing....and when i reveal/navigate to the app lens in dash....it renders _alot_...like for a few seconds...even tho the screen isn't changing
<kgunn> is that just a render per icon ?
<Saviq> kgunn, no, QML generally has a timeout of sorts
<Saviq> kgunn, it will render for a few secs and then settle down
<kgunn> another minor peformance nit...it seems to render several-to-dozens of frames when i hit the power button both to idle & to wake
<Saviq> kgunn, yup, it does
 * kgunn really really hates this crap usb cable...but can't find the good one....
<tvoss> I have lost so many usb cables over the last year
<tvoss> it's not even funny
<mhr3> Saviq, ok for me to take out the tap to preview from switching-preview and mp it as a separate branch?
<mhr3> i have a bad hunch that switching previews isn't going to make it
<kgunn> tvoss: the one i'm using is just absolute crap....i'm frustrated enough to go get a new one
<tvoss> kgunn, Saviq has got a cool one
<tvoss> he might lose it in oakland
<kgunn> :))
<Saviq> mhr3, mzanetti is back around - he'll fix it
<Saviq> tvoss, no comment!
<tvoss> mhr3, https://code.launchpad.net/~vorlon/unity8/lp.1235649/+merge/190443
<tedg> http://www.aviiq.com/products/ready-clips
<tvoss> Saviq, http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/touch_mir/mako/92:20131010.2:20131010/4662/
<mhr3> tedg, the indicators upstart signals are sent just twice right?
<tedg> mhr3, Which ones?
<mhr3> tedg, https://code.launchpad.net/~vorlon/unity8/lp.1235649/+merge/190443
<tedg> That's not entirely true
<tedg> It's a shared connection object
<tedg> By libdbus
<tedg> So when upstart-app-launch creates the same connection, it gets reused.
<tedg> So the indicator signals are only each sent once.
<tedg> But the connection is used more than that.
<kgunn> Saviq: want me to top approve/add to ask this one ? https://code.launchpad.net/~vorlon/unity8/lp.1235649/+merge/190443
<Saviq> tvoss, tvossnice!
<mhr3> tedg, it's believed to be source of the upstart mem balooning
<tedg> Uhm, weird.
<tedg> So the other way is that we'll reconnect each time.
<tedg> I mean, that's not the end of the world, but seems like it shouldn't be a problem to have a long lived connection.
<Saviq> kgunn, dunno that code enough - but if slangasek did it and tvoss approved, I have no questions
<tvoss> Saviq, CI revoked
<mhr3> tedg, it's that noone's reading that connection, that's really the problem
<tedg> I don't think it'll break anything
<Saviq> tvoss, "revoked"?
<tedg> Ah, perhaps, not getting into a mainloop.
<tvoss> Saviq, marked needs fixing
<mhr3> tedg, right
<kgunn> mterry: hey any news...what do you see in the lab on the bottom bar reveal issue ?
<Saviq> tvoss, ah we're not looking at those at all now
<Saviq> tvoss, we're expecting all kinds of hell there ;)
<tedg> libdbus has a way to connect it to the loop, no?
<tedg> Or is that just dbus-glib.
<tvoss> tedg, nope, I looked through, no easy way
<mhr3> tedg, so you're basically saying that even if it's fixed here the app-launch lib will hit anyway
<tedg> Yes, but it'll ref and unref it, which will cause connect/disconnect
<tedg> Basically each app start/stop/pid check will cause a connection.
<Saviq> tvoss, we have a fix/workaround for the lifecycle tests, but need to verify it's ok
<tvoss> Saviq, shoot
<mhr3> tedg, where is that code?
<Saviq> tvoss, https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity-mir/fix-appid-parsing/+merge/190419
<Saviq> tvoss, but it's not entirely safe - we need to make sure everything works still
<tedg> mhr3, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~indicator-applet-developers/upstart-app-launch/trunk.13.10/view/head:/libupstart-app-launch/upstart-app-launch.c
<Saviq> tvoss, and there's a suspicion it won't without some love
<Saviq> tvoss, the only other failure is input not always getting to the shell
<mhr3> tedg, yea, so that has the same issue
<Saviq> tvoss, ah actually
<Saviq> tvoss, the only other failure *is* two tests in one go - 'cause autopilot just does string comparison
<Saviq> tvoss, so if you have tests "foo" and "foo_bar", running "foo" will run both
 * thomi ducks
<tedg> mhr3, Well, it should drop the connection when the last ref drops, no?
<tvoss> Saviq, ?
<slangasek> tedg, mhr3: right, we believe the same problem affects the app-launch lib; jodh just reached that conclusion before he hit EOD, I haven't had a chance to look at that part yet
<thomi> tvoss: Saviq: that's my fault - sorry. Promise I'll fix that soon :)
<Saviq> thomi, I know it is ;)
<slangasek> but since I'm told unity only uses this socket to send one event on startup and one on shutdown, I think it's pretty clear that we don't need to keep /that/ socket open long-term
<mhr3> tedg, i meant same issue == opening+closing
<tedg> slangasek, Well, it's shared through libdbus.  So it'd be using the same socket.
<tvoss> slangasek, mhr3, tedg I will top-approve then
<mhr3> yea, it's nasty, but should successfully workaround it
<tvoss> tedg, any last comments?
<tedg> Naw, it's fine.  We should figure out a longer term solution.
<tedg> Port libupstart to gdbus seems like the best to me :-)
<tvoss> tedg, yup, but I have a gut feeling that really means looking into upstart timeouts and such
<mhr3> tedg, +1 :)
 * tvoss looks at tedg
<tvoss> slangasek, done
<slangasek> tedg: ah, so the app-launch lib is also running within unity?
<tedg> slangasek, Yes
<slangasek> ok
<slangasek> so indeed, we will need to deal with that before this makes any difference
<tvoss> Saviq, I don't quite understand that lifecycle mp tbh
<slangasek> tedg: however, I think the change to the plugin is per se correct - no sense in keeping a ref open from a plugin that's going to use it twice over the length of the server
<slangasek> tedg: where does the code for the app launcher live?
<tedg> slangasek, Well effectively that plugin was keeping it open for everyone.  The library just effectively refs and unrefs the singleton if it exists already.
<tedg> slangasek, lp:upstart-app-launch
<slangasek> and if it doesn't already exist?
<tedg> It creates a new one
 * slangasek nods
<tedg> Which isn't the end of the world, but eh, it's nice to share.
<tedg> :-)
<slangasek> right
<Saviq> tvoss, that's not really related to lifecycle
<Saviq> tvoss, but it does fix the difference between qtubuntu's appmanager and unity-mir's one
<Saviq> tvoss, so the tests pass
<Saviq> tvoss, but we need to make sure nothing else breaks
<Saviq> tvoss, so I'll do that tomorrow
<tedg> slangasek, I think that the start/stop observers would be a long running connection as well.  But, that's gdbus, so there's a thread on the Unity side watching that connection.
<slangasek> tedg: so my patch to the plugin was predicated on the belief that this socket was only being used twice, and that it was wasteful to keep it open in between (since by "fixing" the code to register with the main event loop, we would then have to cope with a stream of data from upstart that we know we don't care about).  But if upstart-app-launch also uses it... how often do we expect it to open/close the connection?  Once per launched app
<tvoss> Saviq, ack, I will give it a spin first thing tomorrow morning. Just drop me a mail if you want something special to be checked
<tedg> slangasek, Yes, on a start or stop (rare, but fallback to ask Upstart to stop)
<tedg> We ask nicely once, then call the executioner.
<slangasek> tedg: ok.  so I think it's still preferable to just reopen the connection when needed
<slangasek> however, if libupstart-app-launch already does the correct nih_unref(), I wonder why jodh said the indicator plugin change was insufficient
<tedg> Well, I could be doing it wrong... :-)
<tedg> I think that's the most libnih code that I've written.
<slangasek> yes, but that may make two of us. :)
<slangasek> because your code looks an awful lot like mine
<slangasek> tedg: upstart_app_launch_stop_application() doesn't nih_unref() the proxy, that looks like a bug to me
<tedg> slangasek, Yup, sure does.
<slangasek> would that explain what's happening here, though?
<slangasek> since people are saying they reproduce this from a pristine phone, seems unlikely to me that stop() would have been called
 * tedg guesses no
 * slangasek looks for more bugs, then
<tedg> slangasek, https://code.launchpad.net/~ted/upstart-app-launch/stop-proxy-unref/+merge/190479
<seb128> mterry, hey
<seb128> mterry, is that known that setting an image from /usr/share/background for the greeter doesn't work?
<seb128> mterry, I played a bit with that today, I get no background when I do that, it works when I set one in the phablet userdir though
<mterry> seb128, no it is not known.  I wonder why that would be.  I usually tested from a file in that dir
<mterry> seb128, this is via AS?
<seb128> mterry, right, using 'gdbus call --system -d org.freedesktop.Accounts -o /org/freedesktop/Accounts/User32011 -m org.freedesktop.Accounts.User.SetBackgroundFile '/usr/share/backgrounds/163_by_e4v'
<mterry> seb128, I assume AS keeps it, but greeter doesn't pick it up correctly?
<seb128> mterry, that leads to an empty background (the image is there, I've install ubuntu-wallpapers-saucy)
<seb128> mterry, yes
<seb128> mterry, it works with /home/phablet/Images/something though
<seb128> mterry, which means it works with the content picker since the picker does a file copy in the userdir
<seb128> mterry, e.g not such of an issue, I just wondered if I should report it
<seb128> or if it was known
<mterry> seb128, yeah seems odd.  I'd guess some weird file permission thing, but seems unlikely in /usr/share/
<mterry> seb128, oh wait
<mterry> seb128, does your /home/phablet example have a file suffix?
<mterry> seb128, qt is a bit picker than Gtk about that
<mterry> seb128, like with warty-final-ubuntu.png, it won't load, because it's really a jpg
<seb128> mterry, the /home/phablet one works ... what do you mean "suffix"? it was called "ubuntu.jpg"
<seb128> mterry, the system one was '/usr/share/backgrounds/163_by_e4v' iirc
<mterry> seb128, but the /usr/share one didn't have a suffix?  I'm guessing qt didn't load it because it lacked one
<mterry> seb128, try one with a .jpg ending
<seb128> .jpg
<seb128> mterry, I wonder if I screwed up my copy paste or something
<mterry> oh weird, Ok
<mterry> :)
<seb128> mterry, my device is busy without other things atm, I'm going to try again tomorrow
<seb128> mterry, probably a pbcak
<seb128> pebkac
<seb128> mterry, thanks ;-)
<mterry> seb128, I suspect it's real.  Especially if it only happens on Mir.  :)  That thing brings out the bugs in everything
<seb128> true speaking there
<seb128> mterry, I'm going to try again tomorrow and let you know how it goes
<seb128> mterry, blame robert_ancell for the Mir issues (well, until he comes back to desktop, then blame kgunn)
<mterry> seb128, that wouldn't be wise on my part  :)
<robert_ancell> seb128, how rude!
<kgunn> just try it mterry
<seb128> lol
<seb128> robert_ancell, don't take offense, I'm just being French :p
<slangasek> you can tell because he's twirling his moustache
<tedg> mzanetti, Hey, can you give me access to the presentation you sent via mail?
#ubuntu-unity 2013-10-11
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i can't change the dash while it's rebounding :S
<mzanetti> o/
<greyback> \o
<mzanetti> Saviq: any high priority issue to tackle or should I continue with fixing the preview stuff?
<tsdgeos> can any of you guys try to repro https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1238094 ?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1238094 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Header in LVWPH gets confused when rebounding" [Undecided,New]
<tsdgeos> i don't seem to be able to sweep horizontally while it's rebounding
<tsdgeos> oh
<greyback> tsdgeos: I managed something
<tsdgeos> i can if the scope doesn't fill all the screen
<tsdgeos> interesting
<tsdgeos> not anymor
<tsdgeos> and now i can again
<tsdgeos> the question is, do we always want to simply disable h-swiping while rebounding or we always want to enable it?
<om26er> we are not caching thumbnails ? if I expand the 'more suggestions' category everytime there are blank icons and they load after a few seconds. that looks ugly
<om26er> the same happens in the Music scope or video
<om26er> s/or/and
<mhr3> tsdgeos, any ideas about https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1238302 ?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1238302 in Unity 8 "Category reordering causing column "shifting" in overridden result model" [Undecided,New]
<tsdgeos> hmmm
<tsdgeos> nope, but it's interesting
 * tsdgeos has a look while someone who can decide what we want to do with #1238094 comes up (i.e. Saviq) :D
<tsdgeos> mhr3: how do you reproduce exactly? can't seem to unerstand the bug text :-S
<mhr3> tsdgeos, yea.. my bug reporting skills are low at midnight :/
<mhr3> let me try again
<mhr3> tsdgeos, perhaps now
<Saviq> bug #1238094
<ubot5> bug 1238094 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Header in LVWPH gets confused when rebounding" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1238094
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, me neither
<tsdgeos> mhr3: should the application category even be there?
<mhr3> tsdgeos, well it shouldn't be overridden, but we're probably not going to fix that for 13.10
<tsdgeos> Saviq: thing is, you can only swipe horizontally if you drag from an "empty space", i.e. if there's a category you can not drag horizontally to change the scope while it's vertically rebounding
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ah
<tsdgeos> Saviq: so basically i'd say "disable horizontal scrolling enterely" when we are rebounding
<tsdgeos> saves us a lot of pain
<Saviq> tsdgeos, huuh, btw, do you have like 6 horizontal dividers below "Apps" in home scope?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, +1 - when it's moving - no moving to the sides
<tsdgeos> Saviq: nope
<tsdgeos> Saviq: but i saw that regularly before we fixed the bug in qsortproxymodel
 * Saviq flashes
<tsdgeos> Saviq: maybe there's still something that needs more kicking in there? or your qt is old?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, flashed yesterday...
<tsdgeos> ok, then it's defenitely not your qt
<Saviq> tsdgeos, either way - I can't see any glitches when I *do* manage to swipe the dash while it's moving
<tsdgeos> Saviq: sometimes the header gets in the middle
<tsdgeos> it's maybe even easier if you do in applications scope
<tsdgeos> scroll it up, then quickly left from the botto
<tsdgeos> come back
<tsdgeos> the header is in the middle
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I can see it behaving weirdly while it moves - but never did get it to end up in the middle
<tsdgeos> i can repro quite easily here
<tsdgeos> but tbh i agree we should just disable h-swipe if it's moving vertically
<Saviq> tsdgeos, anyway +1 on disabling ←→ while ↓↑
<tsdgeos> since we kind of half do that already
 * tsdgeos gets on it
<Saviq> veebers, thanks for digging for input
<Saviq> veebers, dashboard, fortunately, runs just one test at a time ;)
<tvoss_> Saviq, good morning. Anything you want me to test or look into for u8?
<Saviq> tvoss_, veebers did some digging for https://bugs.launchpad.net/mir/+bug/1238417
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1238417 in Mir "Unity does not process events from evdev device created before unity is restarted (autopilot tests)" [Critical,Confirmed]
<Saviq> tvoss_, and what's more - found a workaround
<tvoss_> woot
<Saviq> tvoss_, I filed some crashers bug #1238287 bug #1238116 bug #1238107 - some of them you saw already
<ubot5> bug 1238287 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "unity8 crashed with SIGABRT in raise()" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1238287
<ubot5> bug 1238116 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "unity8 crashed with SIGSEGV in QIcon::~QIcon()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1238116
<ubot5> bug 1238107 in maliit-framework (Ubuntu) "maliit-server crashed with SIGSEGV in __GI___pthread_mutex_lock()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1238107
<Saviq> mzanetti, there?
<mzanetti> Saviq: yes
<Saviq> mzanetti, re: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity-mir/fix-appid-parsing/+merge/190419
<Saviq> mzanetti, we need to make sure everything works as it did
<Saviq> mzanetti, i.e. launching with --desktop-file-hint=/full/path
<Saviq> erm _ _
<mzanetti> Saviq: yes. this is exactly what it fixes
<Saviq> mzanetti, or --desktop_file_hint=basename.desktop
<mzanetti> oh... is that supposed to work?
<Saviq> as well as application:///full/path.desktop and application:///appid.desktop
<mzanetti> mhm... ok. need to check again
<mzanetti> will do now
<Saviq> mzanetti, we did enable it for *some* reason
<Saviq> mzanetti, obviously won't be able to tell you what the reason was
<Saviq> mzanetti, but while we have this, let's not break it
<mzanetti> sure
<Saviq> mzanetti, we also need to make sure it all works on sflinger
<mzanetti> Saviq: this code isn't used with SF at all
<Saviq> mzanetti, right, of course ;)
<mzanetti> Saviq: and is only used when calling something from cmdline with --desktop_file_hint. but yeah. It probably breaks the two above
<mzanetti> will fix
<Saviq> mzanetti, truth is, maybe we should adapt sflinger's appmanager to store the app id and not the desktop file path, but I'm not entirely sure we want to open that pandora's box
<mzanetti> Saviq: not sure I understand... we DO use the appId. that's exactly the issue it fixes
<Saviq> mzanetti, aah, but we didn't in unity-mir?
<Saviq> mzanetti, k
<tvoss_> Saviq, asked pitti to help with https://bugs.launchpad.net/mir/+bug/1238417
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1238417 in Mir "Unity does not process events from evdev device created before unity is restarted (autopilot tests)" [Critical,Confirmed]
<mzanetti> Saviq: current code has an issue that it uses the full .desktop path when calling from cmdline
<mzanetti> Saviq: but uses the appid everywhere else
<Saviq> mzanetti, right, 'stood
<Saviq> mzanetti, anyway, I'll stop now :)
<mzanetti> lemme add some better description to the MR
<tvoss_> Saviq, got a better stack trace for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1238287
<tvoss_> ?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1238287 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "unity8 crashed with SIGABRT in raise()" [High,Confirmed]
<Saviq> tvoss_, I *did*, but f*cking retracing service removed it apparently
<Saviq> tvoss_, when it decided to mark as dupe
<tvoss_> Saviq, damn it
<Saviq> tvoss_,  but I could easily reproduce it - let me try again
<Saviq> yup, there it goes
<Saviq> will be with you in 5
<tvoss_> Saviq, thx
<tvoss_> Saviq, see #ubuntu-mir
<tvoss_> Saviq, https://launchpadlibrarian.net/153403487/StacktraceSource.txt indicates that maliit is trying to start, not to stop
<tvoss_> which contradicts the bug description
<Saviq> tvoss_, thing is this happens when unity8 is being stopped sometimes
<Saviq> tvoss_, maliit spins the CPU
<Saviq> tvoss_, and prevents unity8 from exiting
<Saviq> tvoss_, but maybe the trace isn't right
<tvoss_> Saviq, sure, but the stack trace is not the one of a spinning maliit, but the one of a restarting maliit wihtout u8
<tvoss_> running
<Saviq> btb
<Saviq> brb
<dednick> Cimi: https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/ubuntu-settings-components/qmltest.deps/+merge/190557
<dednick> when you get a minute :)
<mzanetti> Saviq: hmm... just checked with the currently released code. none of those examples you made works right now
<mzanetti> Saviq: and frankly, they seem wrong :D
<Cimi> dednick, ok
<tvoss_> Saviq, mzanetti so the root cause of https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1238116
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1238116 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "unity8 crashed with SIGSEGV in QIcon::~QIcon()" [Medium,New]
<tvoss_> seems to be that an icon owns the icon engine it has been loaded from and deletes the engine in its private dtor, which in turn makes the engine delete all its associated icons ...
<tvoss_> Saviq, mzanetti this happens after main, when destructing globals, i.e., the icon cache, which has already been cleared by a post routine
 * mzanetti reads through the bug
<mzanetti> mhm... I see
<tsdgeos> Saviq: are we not using DashVideos and DashMusic anymore?
<tsdgeos> or desktop != phone in this regar
<tsdgeos> d
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: afaik at least DasVideos is obsolete
<tvoss_> mzanetti, I don't understand why QIConPrivate should delete the engine pointer
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: and the whole Dash directory seems to desperately need a cleanup
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: +1 :D
<tvoss_> mzanetti, a quick fix would be: make the engine pointer a QSharedPointer in https://qt.gitorious.org/qt/qt/source/e709077eff4d8b05cc9022d85dcb48587d96c720:src/gui/image/qicon.cpp#L109
<tvoss_> mzanetti, with that, we do not need to worry about deallocation at all, and the last icon will automatically take the engine down
<mzanetti> tvoss_: hmm... not sure... but I don't think that's something new.
<tsdgeos> tvoss_: because it's how it works :D
<Saviq> tsdgeos, no, we're not using them
<tsdgeos> tvoss_: it's a QIconEngine not a QIconsEngine, i.e. it's for this particular icon
<tvoss_> tsdgeos, not according to https://launchpadlibrarian.net/153404403/Stacktrace.txt
<Saviq> mzanetti, wtym "none work"? :D
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ok, so i'll propose a merge to kill them it's pretty confusing to still them have around
<Saviq> tsdgeos, +1
<mzanetti> Saviq: log in your mir enabled phoen and try to launch some binary with --desktop_file_hint holding something else than an absolute file path
<mzanetti> Saviq: won't work right now
<tsdgeos> tvoss_: what makes you say from that backtrace that there are two icons with the same icon engine?
<mzanetti> Saviq: and imho --desktop_file_hint=application:///appId.desktop is plain wrong. same with application:///full/path.desktop
<Saviq> mzanetti, `webbrowser-app --desktop_file_hint=webbrowser-app` worked for me
<Saviq> mzanetti, right, of course, /me stupid
<Saviq> mzanetti, the application:/// things were about using them in activation
<Saviq> mzanetti, not with desktop hints
<Saviq> mzanetti, like from the launcher or dash home apps
<mzanetti> Saviq: right... true. the correct appId should work
<mzanetti> Saviq: I can reenable that one as it doesn't seem totally wrong (just a little)
<tvoss_> tsdgeos, hang on, reading through source code
<tsdgeos> tvoss_: i agree it could be that, but is not necesarily that
<tvoss_> tsdgeos, looking what the engine is doing
<tvoss_> tsdgeos, yup, circular delete. QIconLoaderEngine has multiple entries (ScalableEntry, which have a QIcon member), so we have a one-to-many-relation, which contradicts every icon exclusively owning the engine
<tsdgeos> tvoss_: not really, it's icon has it's own engine
<tsdgeos> tvoss_: check the code on how can you end up with different icons having the same engine
<tsdgeos> you can't
<tsdgeos> there's like 5 places where the engine is set, and it's always "new fooEngine"
<mzanetti> Saviq: "fixed"
<Saviq> mzanetti, not happy? ;)
<tvoss_> tsdgeos, but https://qt.gitorious.org/qt/qtbase/source/6c06e14a49773ce5572935864ed6b9be219c6103:src/gui/image/qiconloader.cpp
<Saviq> mzanetti, I'm generally of the opinion that we need to take a step back and stop parsing all that in 5 different places
<tvoss_> tsdgeos, clearly says that the loader engine can have multiple entries ... which makes sense
<mzanetti> Saviq: it feels still wrong to give some else than a desktop file in --desktop_file_hint :)
<Saviq> mzanetti, *all* apps should be launched via url-dispatcher
<Cimi> which are the id I can access from one component of the shell?
<Cimi> I know I can access shell
<mzanetti> Saviq: yes. I agree
<Cimi> can I access the lock screen as well?
<Saviq> mzanetti, as I said - I'm not even sure we need it, but we did enable it somewhere - maybe you can find the commit?
<Cimi> with id lock screen?
<mzanetti> Saviq: well, of course we should still support running them in the command line
<Saviq> mzanetti, through upstart
<Saviq> mzanetti, or url-dispatcher
<tsdgeos> tvoss_: what line exactly?
<tvoss_> tsdgeos, 332
<Saviq> mzanetti, that's going to be the only way to launch apps - we need a single point where that happens - and match PIDs to app ids
<Saviq> mzanetti, otherwise we'll end up with BAMF again
<mzanetti> Saviq: wasn't there something new in the f.d.o spec that would solve that issue?
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, launching via application:///
<Saviq> mzanetti, or something
<Saviq> mzanetti, either way - on Ubuntu it'll end up going through upstart
<tvoss_> Saviq, why do we still need the desktop file hint?
<Saviq> tvoss_, legacy
<tsdgeos> tvoss_: sure, a QIconLoaderEngine can have multiple m_entries which are QThemeIconEntries, some of them are QIcons and those will have different QIconEngines, that is all fine still, i don't see how it will end up in circular deletion
<Saviq> tvoss_, just a workaround until we say "now it's over"
<tvoss_> Saviq, ack
<mzanetti> Saviq: well, anyways, my branch now shouldn't break anything existing any more and still fix the --desktop_file_hint thingie (and with it the autopilot tests)
<Saviq> mzanetti, \o/
<Saviq> greyback, o/
<tvoss_> tsdgeos, hmmm, just found a ocmment: simply reuse svg icon engine
<tvoss_> greyback, o/
<tsdgeos> tvoss_: where's that?
<tvoss_> tsdgeos, https://qt.gitorious.org/qt/qtbase/source/6c06e14a49773ce5572935864ed6b9be219c6103:src/gui/image/qiconloader.cpp
<tvoss_> line 531
<greyback> Saviq: tvoss_ hi!
<Saviq> greyback, see, and we don't even want anything from you!
<Saviq> at least not straight away
<greyback> I find that hard to believe
<greyback> :)
<tsdgeos> tvoss_: the comment looks scary indeed, but then the code doesn't seem like it does anything scary :D
<tsdgeos> tvoss_: btw i'm not saying there's no bug, i'm saying i just don't see how it could happen by reading the code
<tvoss_> tsdgeos, there has to be an engine being reused behind the scenes, otherwise, no icon would be loaded
<tvoss_> tsdgeos, yup :) trying to convince you
<tsdgeos> tvoss_: why do you say the engine has to be reused?
<tvoss_> tsdgeos, and I have a suspicion that a global instance is reused somewhere
<tsdgeos> there is a global cache of QIcons, that is true
<tvoss_> tsdgeos for the icon to load anything it needs an engine instance: https://qt.gitorious.org/qt/qt/source/e709077eff4d8b05cc9022d85dcb48587d96c720:src/gui/image/qicon.cpp#L109
<tsdgeos> yes, that's the global icon cache
<tsdgeos> QCache<QString, QIcon> IconCache;
<tsdgeos> and yes every QIcon has an engine to load stuff, but still from what i can see, every QIconPrivate has it's own engine
<Saviq> mzanetti, can you see what you get with your fix and https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/workaround-lp1238417/+merge/190574 on the device?
<Saviq> mzanetti, the only remaining issues it seems would be crashes/hangs
<mzanetti> Saviq: ack
<Saviq> mzanetti, other than that - fix switching previews please!
<mzanetti> Saviq: ok
<Saviq> mzanetti, would be awesome to get them n
<Saviq> in
<mzanetti> Saviq: I agree it would be nice, didn't seem like top priority to me though. but if we're mostly good otherwise, I'm happy to fix them
<MacSlow> Saviq, did you get a change to try out the sim-unlocking?
<Saviq> MacSlow, yeah +1'd
<Saviq> MacSlow, and it's merged, AFAIK
<MacSlow> Saviq, :)
<Saviq> MacSlow, notifications look awful on top of indicators though
<Saviq> MacSlow, bug #1238174
<ubot5> bug 1238174 in Unity 8 "notifications / snap decisions over indicators blend into background" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1238174
<MacSlow> Saviq, *shrugg*
<Saviq> MacSlow, also bug #1238182
<ubot5> bug 1238182 in Unity 8 "Should close indicators when triggered anotification or an application" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1238182
<Saviq> MacSlow, but not critical of course
<Saviq> greyback, can do https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity-mir/fix-appid-parsing then?
<MacSlow> Saviq, I'm in review/testing mode still... but if you want me to chase that I can
<Saviq> greyback, didn't get to it
<Saviq> MacSlow, no no
<Saviq> MacSlow, just filed them so that we don't forget
<greyback> Saviq: please do
<MacSlow> Saviq, ok... looks certainly like something for Design to look over
<Saviq> greyback, that was a "can you... do?" ;)
<greyback> Saviq: oh, sure, yes I'll look after it then
<MacSlow> Saviq, maybe it'll become less of issue once the much updated UbuntuShape lands in tookit trunk
<tsdgeos> Saviq: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/dash_disable_hswipe_on_vswipe/+merge/190576
<tvoss_> tsdgeos, I'm not referring to the global cache, the qiconloader engine has got multiple entries carrying a QICon, too
<tsdgeos> Saviq: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/remove_unusued_dash_videos_music/+merge/190588
<MacSlow> Saviq, with that outter shadows will be possible... probably providing some more contrast against the background... we'll see
<tsdgeos> tvoss_: yes, but for the crash to happen, the QIconPrivate of those QIcon should have as engine the same QIconLoaderEngine that is trying to delete them, and as far as i can see i see nowhere were QIcon*Engine are reused in different QIconPrivate
<Saviq> MacSlow, yup
<tvoss_> tsdgeos, well, it is already weird that the global dtor is actually finding icons in the cache, as the post cleanup function should already have cleared the cache
<tsdgeos> tvoss_: that is also true
<tsdgeos> wonder if it's just crashing there because of bad luck
<tvoss_> tsdgeos, it's weird that there is a cleanup function and a global static deleter wrapper thingy
<tsdgeos> and it's just that memory is just broken already before reaching there
<tsdgeos> tvoss_: maybe one predates the other :D
<tsdgeos> s/maybe/probably
<tvoss_> tsdgeos, yup
<tsdgeos> actually it's not until qt5 that they have static deleters afaik, copied/inspired by kde having them
<tvoss_> tsdgeos, perhaps removing the cleanup handler would already work
<tsdgeos> work as in "fix the crash" or work as in "still do what it's supposed to do"?
<tsdgeos> tvoss_: i guess we don't have the core file that caused that backtrace, no?
<tvoss_> tsdgeos, that's a question for saviq
<Saviq> tsdgeos, just start unity8 and stop unity8
<Saviq> tsdgeos, under Mir
<Saviq> tsdgeos, if it's not attached to the bug, that is
<tsdgeos> Saviq: crashes all the time? some? half?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, all
<Saviq> tsdgeos, although sometimes differently
<tsdgeos> ok
<Saviq> tsdgeos, but if you just stop unity8; unity8; ^C
<Saviq> tsdgeos, you should get it
<tsdgeos> ok
<tvoss_> Saviq, I thought you said https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1238287 had a better stacktrace now?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1238287 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "unity8 crashed with SIGABRT in raise()" [High,Confirmed]
<Saviq> tvoss_, didn't retrace it yet
<tvoss_> Saviq, ah
<Saviq> tvoss_, or, the retrace failed
<Saviq> tvoss_, but easy to repro, so I'll get it
<tvoss_> Saviq, great, thx
<om26er> MacSlow, suggestion. When the password dialog for wifi network appears. the focus should be on the password field so that OSK automatically appears :)
<MacSlow> om26er, true
<Saviq> MacSlow, om26er might be kinda tricky when there's more input fields
<Saviq> MacSlow, om26er, maybe the indicator should mark one of the fields to be focused
<om26er> Saviq, in that case focus the first input box
<Saviq> om26er, yeah, we don't know how many there are ;)
<Saviq> om26er, or the order they come in
<MacSlow> Saviq, don't be the devil's advocate... more than two text-entries?! :)
<Saviq> MacSlow, two is enough to not know :)
<Saviq> IMO indicator should mark one that's supposed to be focused on creation
<tsdgeos> ah
<tsdgeos> no ah
<Saviq> tvoss_, uploade a retraced .crash file to bug #1238287
<ubot5> bug 1238287 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "unity8 crashed with SIGABRT in raise()" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1238287
<Saviq> tsdgeos, rofl
<om26er> MacSlow, slow if the password box appears and I tap 'Cancel' the dialog should vanish. right now it asks the password again
<om26er> *also :)
<MacSlow> om26er, that's the triggering app not the notifications
<MacSlow> reponsibility
<om26er> aah
<MacSlow> responsibility even
<MacSlow> om26er, remember... notifications are not domain/context-aware
<Saviq> om26er, there's a bug
<Saviq> om26er, bug #1236386
<ubot5> bug 1236386 in Network Menu "Wi-Fi selection offers two opportunities to connect" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1236386
<om26er> Saviq, cool. I have very small testing on a secure wifi network. I just happened to be at a place where the network was password projected so faced that issue
<Saviq> om26er, scary, as mentioned ;)
<Saviq> om26er, you know securing networks is not about people not being able to "steal your internet" but "steal your data" instead? ;)
<om26er> Saviq, I think no one in the neighborhood have those skills but I get your point :)
<Saviq> om26er, "skills"? like connect to your network and access the services you left unintentionally open? ;)
<om26er> Saviq, I don't mind they use some of the free internet ;). also this house is big even I don't get signals in some rooms..
<om26er> i should enable password still..
<Saviq> :D
<Saviq> didrocks, can we get the Qt fix in today?
<didrocks> Saviq: which qt fix? we have 4 in flight :p
<Saviq> didrocks, ah, the looping
<Saviq> didrocks, bug #1236765
<ubot5> bug 1236765 in qtdeclarative-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "[PATCH] Fix infinite loop in QQmlIncubator::forceCompletion" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1236765
<didrocks> Saviq: already in proposed
<mzanetti> Saviq: this is with our branches combined: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6221959
<Saviq> didrocks, awesome
<Saviq> mzanetti, how about the rest of the tests? :D
<Saviq> mzanetti, but yeah, means it's working
<Saviq> mzanetti, approve/merge, then?
<mzanetti> Saviq: yeah... exactly... not sure, did tsdgeos fix the others yet?
<mzanetti> Saviq: yep, can approve yours
<Saviq> mzanetti, there were no other real failures
<mzanetti> ah ok
<Saviq> mzanetti, only crashes and stuff
<mzanetti> right... I had one crash too
<mzanetti> Saviq: ah I think I'm close in reproducing the edge drag crash
<mzanetti> Saviq: can reproduce it by frequently tapping 2 edges (e.g. left + right)
<Saviq> mzanetti, oh good, if you get a .crash at any point
<Saviq> mzanetti, send it to me
<tsdgeos> tvoss_: you know what's interesting? in the desktop that cache is not destructed if you kill -15 the process, just if you shut down it properly (i.e. alt+f4)
<mzanetti> Saviq: well, I do have a quite useful crash trace.
<mzanetti> Saviq: but reading through the code I'm not sure how we could end up in that situation
<Saviq> mzanetti, ah
<tsdgeos> tvoss_: my current guess is that the thing is being executed when it should not, and the svg lib is already unloaded and thus can't delete properly the QSvgIconEngine because it has no clue on how to do it
<tsdgeos> tvoss_: but not sure if it can be possible that the svglib is already unloaded and no idea how to check if it has happened
<tsdgeos> anyone knows enough about C++/elf app shutdown to say how/if libs are unloaded on shutdown?
<tvoss_> tsdgeos, why kill -15? kill -9 should be enough
<mzanetti> Saviq: this is it btw: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6133905/
<tvoss_> tsdgeos, I would think getting rid of the cleanup should help
<tsdgeos> of course would help
<tsdgeos> but it's the wrong thing to do :D
<mzanetti> Saviq: so what happens is that we get an invalid touch event in touchEvent_recognized(event *)
<tvoss_> tsdgeos, not really, because the cache is destructed anyway in qt5
<tsdgeos> tvoss_: wait, with cleanup you mean that
<Saviq> mzanetti, :/
<tvoss_> tsdgeos, post main, that is
<tsdgeos> tvoss_: no it won't help, that code is not executed on the phone
<mzanetti> Saviq: would be easy to fix by adding a check there. but doesn't feel like its the right place to fix it
<tvoss_> tsdgeos, ?
<tsdgeos> because that code only executes on "correct" shutdown
<tsdgeos> and we're killing it
<tsdgeos> not doing correct shutdown
<tvoss_> tsdgeos, we are really just kill -9'ing it?
<tsdgeos> tvoss_: not sure what "stop unity8" does, but i guess something along the lines
<tsdgeos> i mean how do you stop it otherwise?
<tvoss_> tsdgeos, I would assume it sends a friendly sigterm first, before it gets out the gun
<tsdgeos> sure
<tsdgeos> -15
<tsdgeos> that's what i said
<tvoss_> tsdgeos, ah, sorry
<tsdgeos> anyhow
<tsdgeos> when we -15 it
<tvoss_> tsdgeos, but the cleanup handler should run with -15, too
<tsdgeos> it doesn't execute QCoreApplication deletion
<tsdgeos> so the postroutines are not executed
<tsdgeos> only the static deletion ones
<Cimi> no idea what I'm doing wrong
<Cimi> I'm trying to connect the genericscopeview with the shell or greeter
<Cimi> I have this connection with proper target, nothing works
<tsdgeos> Cimi: code?
<Saviq> oh interesting
<Saviq> mzanetti, can you try: stop maliit-server; autopilot run unity8.shell.tests.test_lock_screen.TestLockscreen.test_can_unlock_passphrase_screen
<Saviq> mzanetti, and do the same after starting maliit again
<mzanetti> Saviq: sure
<Cimi> tsdgeos, with surprise I realised the unlock signal of lock screen and greeter is not what I thought it was
<Cimi> I don't think it's emitted when I slide the lockscreen
<Saviq> mzanetti, for me I'm not getting keyboard input unless maliit is up
<mzanetti> Saviq: confirmed
<mzanetti> which seems really weird tho
<Saviq> indeed
<mzanetti> Saviq: I think there was some WIP to actually use maliit to inject the events. no idea how far that got
<mzanetti> I thought we'd still use /dev/uinput
<Saviq> mzanetti, not that it should matter anyway
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah we are
<mzanetti> Saviq: must be something in the the qpa. as it obviously works on the desktop without maliit being up
<mzanetti> Saviq: probably some if (!maliit.connected()) return
<om26er> https://code.launchpad.net/~om26er/unity8/header_height_dash_5gu/+merge/190622
<Saviq> thanks om26er
<greyback> Saviq: hey, I've 2 branches attached to https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1237850 - who can review?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1237850 in Unity 8 "Apps started via upstart don't participate in window management correctly" [Critical,In progress]
<Cimi> Saviq, is that assigned to me? https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1226221
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1226221 in Unity 8 ""Recent searches" are not persistent and are not common between scopes" [Undecided,Triaged]
<Saviq> mzanetti, you gonna merge the autopilot workaround or am I?
<mzanetti> Saviq: this?
<mzanetti> https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/workaround-lp1238417/+merge/190574
<Saviq> mzanetti, yes
<mzanetti> already approved
<Saviq> mzanetti, and merge?
<Saviq> mzanetti, we don't have automerging
<mzanetti> oh... missed that
<mzanetti> Saviq: since when?
<Saviq> mzanetti, oh right
<Mirv> bregma: congrats btw, I got the best autopilot results so far that I've had today on local machine
<Saviq> mzanetti, since Tuesday or so
<Saviq> mzanetti, and until we get the dashboard green for unity8
<mzanetti> mhm...
<Saviq> mzanetti, I'll merge
 * mzanetti doesn't really see why manual merging would make a difference, but ok
<Saviq> mzanetti, it does
<Saviq> mzanetti, no tests are run
<Saviq> before merging
<Saviq> mzanetti, so yeah - it's better that way - no failures
<mzanetti> but... how do failing merge tests have any impact on the dashboard?
<mzanetti> wouldn't it actually increase the risk of something failing in the dashboard?
<Saviq> mzanetti, you tell me
<mzanetti> oh well... sometimes it's better not to ask I guess
<Saviq> he won't
<mzanetti> who wants this one? https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/fix-greeter-time-update/+merge/190636
<om26er> mzanetti, I have a bug number for that. linked now.
<om26er> there. did my part :)
<mzanetti> om26er: ;) thanks
<Saviq> mzanetti, hmm, I can't seem to reproduce the keyboard issue with a python console :/
<mzanetti> Saviq: hum? what exactly do you try?
<mzanetti> Saviq: opening a python console and injecting stuff through uinput?
<Saviq> mzanetti, through autopilot, yeah
<mzanetti> Saviq: yeah... you're not using the qpa plugin in that case
<Saviq> mzanetti, hmm
<Saviq> mzanetti, think the maliit input happened indeed?
<bregma> sil2100, didrocks, if I couild get a moment of your tmie to look after https://code.launchpad.net/~bregma/cupstream2distro-config/branch-unity7-for-saucy/+merge/190409
<mzanetti> Saviq: no. I think the mir-only qpa plugin has something like "if (!maliit.connected()) return;" which stops processing input even from uinput.
<mzanetti> its still only a guess tho ^^
<Saviq> mzanetti, k, so you think an autopilot/qpa bug
<mzanetti> Saviq: unity-mir would be the place I'd start looking
<Saviq> mzanetti, but then it wouldn't work from a python autopilot console
<Saviq> mzanetti, and it does work just fine
<mzanetti> Saviq: maybe I understood you wrong. so you stop maliit, start unity8 and then inject something into /dev/uinput with some python stuff?
<Saviq> mzanetti, yes, and it works
<mzanetti> ok... agreed, then my suspicion is wrong
<Saviq> mzanetti, not directly, from autopilot.input.Keyboard, but yes - that's the net result
<Cimi> Saviq, https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1083221
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1083221 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Touchdown effect kicks in too soon" [Medium,Triaged]
<Cimi> Saviq, there are many ways to do this
<Saviq> Cimi, I know ;)
<mzanetti> to me this seems quite intended behavior tbh
<mzanetti> it indicates that if you release now, that item is triggered
<Cimi> mmm
<Cimi> good point
<Saviq> Cimi, but http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5.0/qtquick/qml-qtquick2-flickable.html#pressDelay-prop is probably the right way
<Saviq> mzanetti, no, it's about when you want to flick
<Saviq> mzanetti, and stuff blink below your finger
<mzanetti> yeah... seems still ok to me
<Cimi> Saviq, I can add a proxy boolean
<Cimi> Saviq, delayedPressed
<Cimi> Saviq, with that
<Cimi> when pressed is true, timer...
<Saviq> Cimi, no
<Saviq> Cimi, just use the property from Flickable
<Cimi> Saviq, another idea is tweaking the behaviour :)
<Cimi> Saviq, so when you click a tile
<Saviq> mzanetti, we don't see it much now
<Saviq> mzanetti, but with the people lens we had a big area highlighting
<Saviq> mzanetti, it wasn't nice
<Cimi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6222187/
<Cimi> Saviq, ^
<Cimi> on our tileStyle
<Cimi> for pressed
<Saviq> Cimi, ugh http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5.0/qtquick/qml-qtquick2-pauseanimation.html
<Saviq> Cimi, and no, because this way you can get it activated without visual feedback
<Saviq> Cimi, that's not something the guys want
<Saviq> Cimi, BUTT
<mzanetti> lol
<Saviq> Cimi, we should probably revisit with the designers if that's actually still an issue
<mzanetti> as I said... seems really like the correct behavior to me right now
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, with the tiles it's probably fine
<mzanetti> it's also "correct" with the ole people lens...
<mzanetti> the issue might be that the highlight effect was too intrusive
<Cimi> Saviq, even now it can get activated without visual feedback
<Cimi> Saviq, PauseAnimation is clever :P
<Cimi> Saviq, but mines is better
<Saviq> Cimi, probably too long for the opacity
<Cimi> Saviq, because it gets activated only when opacity is 0
<Cimi> Saviq, at which point you'll say I could disable the pause animation when opacity is != 0
<Cimi> (is it possible?)
<Cimi> might confuse with betaviours
<Saviq> Cimi, you can't disable animations, no
<Saviq> Cimi, anyway - I put the bug as incomplete for us - let's get a confirmation from design folk
<Cimi> Saviq, explain https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1195349
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1195349 in Unity 8 "First few items in Carousel don't switch correctly" [Medium,Triaged]
<Saviq> Cimi, isn't it explained already?
<Saviq> Cimi, tap on first and second item
<Cimi> Saviq, I don't see the visual glitch
<Saviq> Cimi, let me find a carousel
<Cimi> Saviq, music
<Cimi> add songs
<Cimi> Saviq, might be possible that with the list view is gone
<Saviq> Cimi, if you click on 3rd or 4th item
<Saviq> Cimi, the list scrolls to the side and only then the new item goes to the front
<sil2100> bregma: we'll take a look at that today, thanks@
<Saviq> Cimi, if you click on 1st or 2nd
<Saviq> Cimi, it happens in parallel
<Saviq> Cimi, which means the two items swap where they overlap
<Cimi> Saviq, ah ok
<nic-doffay> Saviq, mind giving further thoughts on this? https://code.launchpad.net/~nicolas-doffay/unity8/expansion-transition-fix/+merge/189872
<nic-doffay> Looking for more opinions from people with huge file scopes.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, don't set duration at all
<nic-doffay> Saviq, I'm not.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, duration: -1 ?
<nic-doffay> Saviq, that disables the duration...
<Saviq> nic-doffay, that's the default value
<nic-doffay> If not it gets set to a default duration.
<nic-doffay> Saviq, ah.
<Saviq> nic-doffay, http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5.0/qtquick/qml-qtquick2-smoothedanimation.html#duration-prop
<nic-doffay> Saviq, are you happy with the functionality?
<Saviq> nic-doffay, yeah, that's what the bug was about
<nic-doffay> Saviq, mind giving the MP another look, I'd like to move on to another one on the list.
<didrocks> bregma: we don't do those branching yet. everyone needs to focus on saucy until end of next week
<didrocks> sil2100: FYI ^
<Saviq> nic-doffay, merged
<kgunn> Saviq: is there someone free-ish to jump on this one ? https://bugs.launchpad.net/qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu/+bug/1238031
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1238031 in qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu "'Run on device' stopped working under mir" [Critical,Confirmed]
<kgunn> appearantly we broke their run on device
<kgunn> actually...will the socket moving solve this ?
<Saviq> mzanetti, can you look ↑?
<mzanetti> yes
<MacSlow> kgunn, I still can't edit the spreadsheet
<Saviq> MacSlow, I think kgunn didn't get to that email yet ;)
<Saviq> kgunn, we have no write access to the sprint spreadsheet...
<MacSlow> Saviq, some folks do already
<Saviq> MacSlow, sure you're on @canonical.com account? work
<Saviq> s here
<MacSlow> Saviq, kgunn: working now... thx
<MacSlow> Saviq, just got a new link
<Tak> so is there a sane way to programmatically set an application's icon and have it look nice in the launcher/switcher/etc.?
<mterry> MacSlow, I could do some reviews, if you want to look at bug 1238098 as a change of pace
<ubot5> bug 1238098 in ubuntu-keyboard "Autopilot test fails because of extra inserted characters" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1238098
<Tak> if I set via XWMHints or _NET_WM_ICON, the icon in the switcher looks like it was upscaled from 32x32
<Tak> (using a 256x256 icon to test)
<MacSlow> mterry, ok
<MacSlow> Ctrl-W'ed the wrong window...
<mterry> MacSlow, heh, I hate that.  Also the closeness of Ctrl+Q
 * Tak always ctrl-q when I mean to ctrl-w
<mterry> MacSlow, so if you like, throw me some review branches you want to offload
<MacSlow> mterry, I only pick/claim one at a time... to avoid anybody from taking up the ones I'm not doing...
<MacSlow> mterry, so I'll finish mzanetti's fix-greeter-time-update and switch to the #1238098
<mterry> MacSlow, ok, sure
 * mterry looks at queue
<tsdgeos> can anyone quick review https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/fix_uninit_var_scope/+merge/190660 ?
<tsdgeos> i can merge it myself if you guys prefer
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: mhr3: Saviq: ↑↑↑
<mhr3> acked
<tsdgeos> tx, pushed
 * Saviq fail
<Saviq> in both code and review ↑↑ ;)
<mzanetti> lol
<tsdgeos> sad thing is, i can't find how to tell valgrind how to pass the sigterm to the app
<mzanetti> Saviq and his special chars
<tsdgeos> so not useful for the crash we have on shutdown
<Saviq> ☺
<tsdgeos> ei, those are my special chars
<tsdgeos> ←↓→↑
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: check the sprint doc
<Saviq> tsdgeos, nah, he meant in the spreadshit
<tsdgeos> seen then
<tsdgeos> -n+m
<tsdgeos> oh, actually the sigterm is supposed to be passed
<tsdgeos> it's just valgrind general slowness
<tsdgeos> :D
<dandrader> Saviq, is the mir socket file also going to follow that XDG_RUNTIME_DIR path?
<Saviq> dandrader, already is
<Saviq> dandrader, btw, #1238451
<Saviq> bug #1238451
<ubot5> bug 1238451 in ubuntu-keyboard (Ubuntu Saucy) "Cannot dismiss OSK" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1238451
<Saviq> dandrader, is what I mentioned on the MP
<Saviq> dandrader, we need a non-blocking input area on top of the OSK maybe?
<Saviq> dandrader, so that you can both tap on the buttons and dismiss the keyboard easier
<mzanetti> Mirv: ping
<dandrader> Saviq, I don't know. it's all a big hack. So I don't think it makes sense to spend time fine-tuning a hack. we would be better of spending our time working towards getting the proper architecture in place (OSK being a non-fullscreen mir surface, etc)
<dandrader> Saviq, so our unity-mir code is to just have things usable while we work towards our goal
<Mirv> mzanetti: kind of pong
<Saviq> dandrader, it needs to be able to be fullscreen
<Saviq> dandrader, anyway, we regressed - and that's not a nice one
<mzanetti> Mirv: where can I find the repository for this? /usr/share/qtcreator/ubuntu/scripts/qtc_device_run_app
<Saviq> dandrader, and we won't get the correct architecture in place for yesterday
<Saviq> dandrader, and that's when we need it fixed I'm afraid
<Mirv> mzanetti: lp:qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu , fixes to run apps under Mir absolutely welcome :)
<mzanetti> Mirv: yeah. I have it working here. will propose a branch
<Mirv> mzanetti: note the trunk needs that you use ppa:ubuntu-sdk-team/ppa already (QtC 2.8)
<Mirv> mzanetti: but when the branch gets approved + merged, it gets autobuilt to every SDK PPA user for all ubuntu versions
<mzanetti> Mirv: the fix is so simple, I don't think I need to bother
<Saviq> dandrader, ah, so it'd be a Qt.inputMethod issue that we don't get updates about stopped maliit, of course, sorry
<mzanetti> Mirv: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu/fix-device_run_app-for-mir/+merge/190677
 * mzanetti wonders why we use "-platform ubuntu" for surfaceflinger instead of mir :D
<Mirv> mzanetti: can you get someone to test/approve it, I can't at the moment?
<mzanetti> Mirv: sure
<pstolowski> rsalveti, ping
<rsalveti> pstolowski: pong
<pstolowski> rsalveti, i've been debugging another crash in mediascanner, and it looks like it's coming from gst as well; does it ring any bells? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6222543/
<pstolowski> rsalveti, so, "%s: overflow allocating %u*%u bytes" coming from libgstandroidmedia I guess
<rsalveti> pstolowski: that should be improved with next version as well
<rsalveti> just building locally to test, and will push
<pstolowski> rsalveti, great, thanks
<Saviq> greyback, re: https://code.launchpad.net/~gerboland/unity-mir/add-focus-requested-signal/+merge/190620/comments/437632
<Saviq> greyback, let's drop the other signal indeed
<greyback> Saviq: ack
<kgunn> greyback: ...so i was tinkering with collecting data with qml renderer timing....something i didn't expect...there's no rendering on rotates.(?)
<greyback> kgunn: shell doesn't do anything on rotation, only the app
<greyback> kgunn: unless you've the OSK up. Shell, might render then, as it needs to reposition the keyboard
<kgunn> greyback: yeah....but i would have thot i would get _all_ rendering data with that flag
<kgunn> greyback: i'll leave you be...
<greyback> kgunn: how are you using it? "stop unity8" and "QML_RENDERER_TIMING=1 unity8" ?
<kgunn> greyback: yes
<greyback> kgunn: yeah, in that case only unity8 will have that var set in it's env. Upstart launches the apps, so those apps don't get that flag. upstart redirects the app output to the .cache/log/ directory also
<greyback> s/it's/its/
<kgunn> greyback: oh...not sorry, to be more correct, i do export the QML_RENDERER_TIMING....but then upon unity8 restart its "QT_QPA_PLATFORM=ubuntumirserver unity8"
<kgunn> which i suppose the result is the same...only unty8 gets the flag set
<greyback> kgunn: I believe so, yes. If you stick QML_RENDERER_TIMING in /etc/environment, upstart might use it. Then you'll need to keep eye on the log for the timing output.
<kgunn> greyback: thanks...
<greyback> kgunn: else you can launch the app manually with the desktop_file_hint flag
<kgunn> greyback: thanks...that all makes alot more sense now
<greyback> kgunn: any time
<greyback> mterry: you comment has been addressed, thanks: https://code.launchpad.net/~gerboland/unity-mir/add-focus-requested-signal/+merge/190620
<dednick> Saviq: fix for bug #1236249 . https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/unity8/lp1236249/+merge/190687
<ubot5> bug 1236249 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "unity8 crashed with SIGSEGV in UnityMenuModelPrivate::itemState()" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1236249
<mterry> greyback, awesome.  I probably shouldn't do actual review, but seems fine
<Saviq> dednick, tx
<Saviq> mterry, greyback I'm on it
<seb128> mterry, if the lock screen in unity8?
<mterry> seb128, yeah
<mterry> seb128, if you mean, is the source in unity8
<mterry> seb128, v1 doesn't use a lock screen
<seb128> mterry, well, I was looking for debug output
<seb128> so unity8.log it is
<mterry> seb128, yup
<seb128> mterry, I still have the issue that "apt-get install ubuntu-wallpapers-saucy; gdbus call --system -d org.freedesktop.Accounts -o /org/freedesktop/Accounts/User32011 -m org.freedesktop.Accounts.User.SetBackgroundFile '/usr/share/backgrounds/163_by_e4v.jpg'" gives me an empty background
<seb128> mterry, the image is there and a jpg
<mterry> seb128, :-/  I'll look at it later, but sounds like it's not super critical if we copy the image over via the picker
<mterry> seb128, maybe file a bug?
<seb128> mterry, yeah, it's a detail, I just wanted to see if I did something stupid
<mterry> seb128, no, I guess there
<seb128> mterry, I'm going to open a bug for next cycle, as you said, it's minor
<mterry> is a real bug, but not sure how, we just ask qt to load the image
<dednick> mterry: are you revieing one of my branches?
<mterry> dednick, yeah was going to do https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/unity8/lp1236249/+merge/190687
<dednick> mterry: can you hold off? i want to make some changes. I think I can do something better.
<mterry> dednick, OK
<dednick> mterry: thanks
<mterry> dednick, poke me when ready
<kgunn> Saviq: is someone on unity or  mir team already looking at the thing veebers mailed about ? (second unity8 proc doesn't get inputs)
<kgunn> https://bugs.launchpad.net/mir/+bug/1238417
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1238417 in Mir "Unity does not process events from evdev device created before unity is restarted (autopilot tests)" [Critical,Confirmed]
<Saviq> kgunn, we have a workaround
<Saviq> kgunn, in unity8 trunk already
<kgunn> Saviq: thanks alot...already in ask sheet ?
<Saviq> kgunn, no, I disregarded the ask sheet recently
<Saviq> kgunn, and it wouldn't matter
<kgunn> Saviq: ;D...i'll add
<Saviq> kgunn, 'cause except for 1, the rest of the tests were run alone
<Saviq> kgunn, bug #1238645 could get eyes on first - as it has no workaround
<ubot5> bug 1238645 in Unity 8 "Shell does not get autopilot keyboard input if maliit isn't running" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1238645
<Saviq> dandrader, will you look into increasing the "handle" for dismissing OSK?
<dandrader> Saviq, yes, It's on my queue
<Saviq> dandrader, ok thank you
<dandrader> Saviq, it that more important than kbd rotation?
<Saviq> dandrader, probably not
<Saviq> dandrader, as you can dismiss it, only it's more difficult
<Saviq> dandrader, I know it's frustrating to work on such temporary stuff...
<Saviq> dandrader, it's just that time of the year...
<dandrader> Saviq, and that extra area will have events going both to osk and app behind it, right?
<dandrader> looks like a good case for the future gesture accept/reject scheme....
<Saviq> dandrader, exactly
<mzanetti> Saviq: need some of your braincells, the jumping arrow in the carousel happens because the arrow's position has an animation but also the center property moves as the carousel moves
<mzanetti> Saviq: so it's colliding animations so to say. I still don't really know a way around that in QML. did you find something in the meantime?
<Saviq> mzanetti, thought so
<mzanetti> Saviq: a hacky solution would be not to animation the arrow in case of the carousel, that would cause it to immediately jump to the newly selected item and then move along with that
<Saviq> mzanetti, maybe we should be waiting for the view to settle
<Saviq> mzanetti, obviously it'd be best if they met in the middle ;)
<Saviq> mzanetti, but I know how it is
<mzanetti> dammit... this is a topic to discuss with qml experts from digia... forgot that @ the devdays
<om26er> Saviq, re: shell does not get keyboard input if maliit not running. I think that's because autopilot uses maliit backend to type stuff on touch devices
<mzanetti> om26er: oh... does it already. yeah, we were wondering about that earlier today
<Saviq> om26er, does it? not uinput directly?
<Saviq> om26er, that new?
<om26er> Saviq, its been like that for 1 month atleast.
<Saviq> om26er, ok, that's weird IMO
 * Saviq starts maliit in unity8 tests
<mterry> MacSlow, when does your extended snap decisions2 branch come into play?   Like, how do I test?
<dednick> mterry: poke. MP is ready now.
<mterry> dednick, ok
<MacSlow> mterry, since - according to Saviq - there's no "user" of it (and it's regarded a feature rather than a bugfix) it won't land soon... which is a pity since it was quite a battle to get it where it is now :)
<mterry> dednick, why drop the "m_menu->disconnect(this)" bit?
<mterry> (in your most recent change, in the destructor)
<om26er> mzanetti, here: https://code.launchpad.net/~veebers/autopilot/add_OSK_keyboard_backend/+merge/181456
<mterry> MacSlow, ah ok.  Marked WIP then
<dednick> mterry: it's automatically done when the object is destroyed.
<Saviq> MacSlow, dednick unless you tell me network indicator can do it now (and apps can request network, for that matter)
<Saviq> mterry, ↑ rather
<mterry> dednick, that's part of Qt machinery?  OK
<dednick> Saviq: how far up?
<Saviq> dednick, not at all
<mzanetti> om26er: cool stuff
<Saviq> dednick, was about wifi selection snap decision
<MacSlow> mterry, so landing is still some weeks away I fear... but if you want to give it a spin out of curiosity... grab lp:~macslow/unity-notifications/extended-snap-decisions-part2 and lp:~macslow/unity8/extended-snap-decisions-part2
<MacSlow> mterry, compile/install unity-notifications/extended-snap-decisions-part2 on the device directly...
<Saviq> mzanetti, so you were right ;)
<dednick> Saviq: no, i dont think there's anything that will trigger it atm.
<mzanetti> Saviq: maybe that was even the reason why we had all those typing failures some weeks back
<MacSlow> mterry, unity8/extended-snap-decisions-part2 would get the usual run_on_device treatment... and then trigger examples/sd-example-wifi-selection.py from the unity-notifications branch
<MacSlow> mterry, it's not really WIP as it works/is done
<mterry> MacSlow, yeah but it's not landable, so it's not "ready for review" either
<mterry> MacSlow, I thought it was typical practice to use WIP to get branches off the active review board
<MacSlow> mterry, I always took wip for what it really stands for :)
<MacSlow> mterry, this is just cheating to get the review-board look cleaner ;)
<mterry> MacSlow, well, maybe that's a distro thing
<MacSlow> mterry, but j/k :)
<mterry> MacSlow, review-board should be clean!  :)
<kgunn> greyback: i was gonna queue up unity-mir...you gonna have any mp merge today ? if so i'll wait a bit
<greyback> kgunn: yep have https://code.launchpad.net/~gerboland/unity-mir/add-focus-requested-signal/+merge/190620
<greyback> kgunn: please wait until that lands
<dandrader> Saviq, https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/ubuntu-keyboard/improve_kbd_info_ipc/+merge/190418 and https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity-mir/improve_osk_ipc/+merge/190417 have been updated
<kgunn> greyback: np
<Saviq> dandrader, thanks
<Saviq> greyback, 122	+ print("focus request:", appId) ?
<greyback> Saviq: doh
<Saviq> ah test
<Saviq> greyback, that's in a test
<Saviq> greyback, /me d'oh
<greyback> Saviq: undoh
<mterry> dednick, I commented on some style issues, but the branch seems to work fine
<dednick> mterry: cool. will check it out
<Saviq> kgunn, fix for bug #1237850 is in trunks
<ubot5> bug 1237850 in Unity 8 "Apps started via upstart don't participate in window management correctly" [Critical,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1237850
<kgunn> ta
<Saviq> fginther, is merger for ubuntu-keyboard enabled?
<fginther> Saviq, yes, there is a job running
<Saviq> fginther, right, it started just after I asked ;)
<Saviq> fginther, thanks
 * tsdgeos declares win over the QIcon crash
<Saviq> fginther, ah no, I was just looking at the public jenkins <facepalm>
<tsdgeos> \o/
<Saviq> tsdgeos, awesome!
<Saviq> tsdgeos, EOD? ;D
 * tsdgeos pushes some branches
<Saviq> tsdgeos, you got 10s
<tsdgeos> :D
<Saviq> now
<tsdgeos> and you know what, the qicon was totally a red herring
<tsdgeos> damn **** :D
<Saviq> :D
<Saviq> kgunn, you should merge the two asks for keyboard and unity-mir/unity8
<Saviq> kgunn, unity-mir has all in trunk already, so they should land in concert
<kgunn> Saviq: i was actually doing that
<Saviq> !
<kgunn> i'll add a note to be clear tho
<tsdgeos> Saviq: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity-mir/waitforme/+merge/190716
<tsdgeos> Saviq: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/phone_crash_cleanup/+merge/190717
<tsdgeos> Saviq: with those two it does not crash anymore on exit
<tsdgeos> Saviq: though once it was stuck in a phtread_join inside mir's code
<tsdgeos> i'm calling that one NOTOURBUG
<Saviq> tsdgeos, cool
<tsdgeos> of course still can have a look on monday
<tsdgeos> but it was much less frequent
<tsdgeos> greyback: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity-mir/waitforme/+merge/190716 for you if you have time
<greyback> tsdgeos: on it
<kgunn> hey mzanetti would this https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity-mir/fix-appid-parsing/+merge/190419 fix this bug 1238832
<ubot5> bug 1238832 in unity-mir "[window stack] Incorrect app_id being sent in "window opened" signal for share-app" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1238832
<mzanetti> kgunn: very likely
<mzanetti> kgunn: the description doesn't give enough details to be 100% sure tho
<tsdgeos> Saviq: btw now that 5.2 alpha is out someone should have a look at how much if at all we make the new V4 engine crash and report it with enough time so [hopefully] they fix it :D
<Saviq> tsdgeos, lol yeah :)
 * tsdgeos takes a shower, leaving this open in case you find something wrong with my code once i finish
<kgunn> bbiab
 * mterry is worried latest unity-mir/unity8 requestFocus changes messed up receiving calls in greeter again.  will test
<greyback> mterry: oh feck, I forgot greeter uses unity-mir now. I will add testing greeter workflow from now on
<mterry> greyback, well, this is an odd case
<sil2100> jamesh: hi!
<sil2100> jamesh: are you still around?
<nic-doffay> pete-woods, ping
<sil2100> jamesh: we have a ftbfs of mediascanner on powerpc due to a unit test failing
<sil2100> jamesh: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/153485520/buildlog_ubuntu-saucy-powerpc.mediascanner_0.3.93%2B13.10.20131011-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<mzanetti> Saviq: fixed most of the switching-preview issues. replied to the others
<Saviq> mzanetti, cool!
<Saviq> mzanetti, lp says conflict?
<pete-woods> nic-doffay: hi
<Saviq> mzanetti, re: pointer - tried SmoothedAnimation?
<Saviq> bzr revert
<nic-doffay> pete-woods, got time for a small infographics related review?
<pete-woods> nic-doffay: sure
<nic-doffay> pete-woods, cheers : https://code.launchpad.net/~nicolas-doffay/unity8/infographics-font-fix/+merge/190725
<nic-doffay> hella small
<nic-doffay> :P
<mzanetti> Saviq: d'oh... will merge
<pete-woods> nic-doffay: done!
<pete-woods> nic-doffay: have you checked that this works on the tablet, btw? I guess it's not important right now, but I bet you need to come back and fix the font size for that
<tsdgeos> greyback: last chance, want to discuss something or next week?
<nic-doffay> pete-woods, I don't have a tablet sadly :/
<greyback> tsdgeos: next week
<tsdgeos> okidoki
 * tsdgeos waves
<mzanetti> Saviq: ouch... conflict is a bad one
<Saviq> mzanetti, next week, then
<sergiusens> Saviq, now that I think of it, the workaroudn won't work as the maliit-server is started on started unity8
<sergiusens> Saviq, so you'll need to cli launch it
<mzanetti> Saviq: managed to catch a unity8 freeze on the desktop. this is the stacktrace when attaching: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6223360/
<mzanetti> Saviq: any ideas how to get more information?
<mzanetti> or better: if there's something useful I should try to collect
<dednick> mzanetti: looks like Shell qmltests arent working in trunk
<sergiusens> Saviq, ignore that; should work
<mzanetti> dednick: ok. will fix
<Saviq> mzanetti, it might be Albert's fix for the loop in incubation
<Saviq> mzanetti, qt fix not released yet
<Saviq> sergiusens, yeah it does sork
<Saviq> *work
<dednick> mzanetti: i think Unity.Indicators mock is missing the CachedUnityMenuModel
<sergiusens> Saviq, my phone is overheating and not unlocking the greeter during tests though; got me confused on the wrong path :-/
<sergiusens> Saviq, I found out why _usr_bin_unity-scope-loader.32011.crash _usr_bin_unity8.32011.crash
<sergiusens> Saviq, let me flash again
<mzanetti> dednick: they seem to work here even after removing the datetime indicator
<dednick> mzanetti: make testShell works?
<mzanetti> oh... I only tried make testClock as that's the one I changed
<dednick> mzanetti: Added the Unity.Indicator module to the imports. the mocks in the shell tests override the plugins
<dednick> mzanetti: i can sort it out if you want. I'm fixing up other breakages realated to it in another branch.
<mzanetti> dednick: ok, thanks a lot
<kgunn> Saviq: so do you agree or disagree that the shell has any responsibility wrt saving user settings ?
<kgunn> couldn't see a resolution to the exchange you had in #ubuntu-desktop
<sergiusens> Saviq, ok, added a comment
<kgunn> mterry: just curious...any news on the bottom bar reveal issue during qa lab tests ?
<mterry> kgunn, they seemed to go away
<kgunn> ...seems rumor yesterday might be an update was needed?
<mterry> kgunn, we could never reproduce them out of lab and even lab isn't seeing them
<kgunn> mterry: ah...my favorite...
<mterry> anymore
<mterry> kgunn, yeah...  so there may indeed be a problem, but it's hard to track
<kgunn> mterry: well there's been a heap of good stuff land...
<om26er> Cimi, if you have not already fixed bug 1238837 I have a branch for that else please ignore.
<ubot5> bug 1238837 in Unity 8 "[DASH - recent apps quit mode] Quit target shouldn't be the entire app thumbnail" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1238837
<robotfuel> kgunn: mterry: I found my devices had an old version of libgl, which a distupgrade fixed. I wonder if that was the upgrade rumor.  There was also a restarting unity8 with -testablility timing issue where the tests started before it was ready for action.
<om26er> https://code.launchpad.net/~om26er/unity8/fix_1238837/+merge/190743
<kgunn> robotfuel: mmm, could be...we should keep an eye out...but yeah, lots of good stuff happened recently
<sergiusens> Saviq, https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/workaround-lp1238645/+merge/190724
<Saviq> sergiusens, right, thanks
<Saviq> fginther, hey, a question for the end of the day
<fginther> Saviq, so I can wait to answer it :-)
<Saviq> fginther, do you think we could inherit daily releases' approach to builders
<Saviq> fginther, so that we'd have a per-stack PPA instead of the mbs repo
<Saviq> fginther, would reduce the load on jenkins'n'friends, improve the transparency slightly - and provide a "staging" PPA for all the stacks
<fginther> Saviq, that's something to consider
<Saviq> fginther, to me that's one of the things that felt "right" in daily release :)
<Saviq> fginther, would reduce the burden of maintaining pbuilder-jenkins and the complication of the jobs
<fginther> Saviq, are you suggesting just to replace the mbs repo with a ppa or something more?
<Saviq> fginther, I would think that anything that builds packages in -ci or -autolanding jobs
<Saviq> or well
<Saviq> at least -autolanding
<Saviq> -ci would have to be per-project PPA, so probably too much - or would it...
<Saviq> fginther, [...] could be replaced by PPAs
<Saviq> fginther, something to talk over in OAK?
<Saviq> fginther, you coming?
<fginther> Saviq, right, I agree that some things are replaceable by a ppa, the mbs functionality is combersome
<Saviq> fginther, I think the mbs would be just a perfect example for a PPA - per-stack
<fginther> Saviq, there is a upstream-merger 2.0 vision that involves moving everything to prodstack and ideally using a 'buildd'-stack as well
<Saviq> fginther, sure - that'd be nice
<Saviq> fginther, especially for -ci where we don't want the results to really be persistent between runs
<fginther> Saviq, I haven't been invited to OAK
<Saviq> fginther, we need a temporary build
<Saviq> fginther, bummer
<Saviq> fginther, UDS session then
 * Saviq notes
<fginther> Saviq, yes
<fginther> Saviq, I'll try to keep you in the loop with things, you have a pretty good idea of what a consumer needs
<Saviq> :)
<Saviq> not sure which track... client? foundations?
<Saviq> community?
 * Saviq puts as client to start with, wonder whether we need a QA track...
<Saviq> fginther, https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/client-1311-upstream-merger-20
<fginther> client sounds good for now
<fginther> Saviq, thanks
<Saviq> kgunn, one thing just occured to me
<Saviq> kgunn, UDS is 11/19-21
<Saviq> ↑ see, I can do US dates (for dates > 12...)
<Saviq> kgunn, so we probably try and avoid that for the possible sprint dates
<kgunn> Saviq: mmm, thanks....yeah....1st week of dec looking best anyway
<Saviq> kgunn, yeah exactly
<Saviq> fginther, added some topics to the whiteboard
<Saviq> kgunn, saw you've been registering blueprints - some of them could use a UDS session maybe?
<kgunn> Saviq: yep...going to be a few more...we can decide in a bit which we want to have for session
<Saviq> kgunn, yeah, OAK?
<Saviq> jeez that's in two weeks already...
<kgunn> i know....feeling really behind
<kgunn> xmir, then phone v1....i'm kinda tired
<kgunn> can't imagine how you guys feel
<Saviq> kgunn, hint:                                     ↑↑↑
<Saviq> oops
<Saviq>                             ↑↑↑
<Saviq>                                     ↑↑↑
<Saviq> almost :D
<Saviq> ok, xchat gone craazy
<kgunn> Saviq:  go have a weekend already
<Saviq> kgunn, trying, but the wife fell asleep - boring ;d
 * Saviq needs a beer
<kgunn> :))
<mhall119> Saviq: previous vUDS we just spanned QA across all the tracks were appropriate
<Saviq> mhall119, yeah... put it in client, although could be community
<Saviq> kgunn, ah btw... I'm *not* going on holiday next week - managed to get confused enough with msm that was not cancelled ;)
<Saviq> or maybe managed to confuse msm enough...
<kgunn> ok
#ubuntu-unity 2013-10-13
<Saviq> veebers, hey, around yet?
<veebers> Saviq: Hi, I'
<veebers> m  aruond now
<veebers> err I'm around now*
<Saviq> veebers, hey
<Saviq> veebers, I left you a note on your "u8 tests use upstart" MP
<Saviq> veebers, I'll be around for some time still if you get it to a "ready for review" state
<veebers> Saviq: This is the OSK stuff?
<veebers> Saviq: a couple of things, why isn't OSK running at that stage, does it die when unity8 is stopped? Also, none of the unity8 tests at use the OSK for the tests themselves (as stated in the bug)
<Saviq> veebers, it crashes sometimes, yeah
<Saviq> veebers, but the new unity8 job makes sure it's started
<Saviq> veebers, so as long as we launch unity8 with upstart, should be good
<Saviq> veebers, the password entry do
<Saviq> veebers, well, they type stuff in
<Saviq> veebers, but autopilot uses maliit internally
<veebers> Saviq: oh ok. So no need to merge the fix the specifically starts OSK, just merging the 'start with upstart' will do?
<Saviq> veebers, yeah, and making the "recreate the finger" workaround not on Desktop
<Saviq> veebers, ap using maliit is bug #1238645 btw - to track what we want to do with it
<ubot5> bug 1238645 in Unity 8 "Shell does not get autopilot keyboard input if maliit isn't running" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1238645
<veebers> Saviq: autopilot only uses maliit internally if it's using the osk backend, it's not here. The only reason that it pops up during the tests is because a text input becomes focused
<Saviq> veebers, how can you tell it's not using the osk backend on devices?
<Saviq> veebers, or do you mean on desktop it does not?
<Saviq> veebers, oh btw
<Saviq> veebers, unity8.conf job - we should move it to lp:unity8
<Saviq> veebers, do it in your MP
<Saviq> veebers, and I'll make sure of removing it from the ubuntu-touch-session
<Saviq> -the
<veebers> Saviq: I mean on device, I can tell 2 ways: in the logs you see something like: DEBUG _uinput:79 - Pressing o (24) (notice the _uinput) and that the keyboard isn't doing anything while things are being typed in
<veebers> Saviq: I don't follow, the 'unity8.conf job'?
<Saviq> veebers, upstart
<Saviq> veebers, unity8.conf is in lp:ubuntu-touch-session - we need to move it to unity8 if we want to run unity8 on the desktop via upstart for ap tests
<Saviq> veebers, regardless - starting maliit makes sure we do get the keyboard input
<veebers> Saviq: yes, I can confirm that's the same for me (re: keyboard)
<Saviq> veebers, so starting u8 for testing will get us maliit anyway
<veebers> Saviq: right, so: Don't merge the 'start maliit' fix, add the u8.conf which will make it work for desktop and it's ready
<Saviq> veebers, we still want:
<Saviq> 16	- from autopilot.input import _uinput
<Saviq> 17	- _uinput._touch_device = _uinput.create_touch_device()
<Saviq> 18	+ if model() != "Desktop":
<Saviq> 19	+ from autopilot.input import _uinput
<Saviq> 20	+ _uinput._touch_device = _uinput.create_touch_device()
<Saviq> 21	+ ####
<Saviq> veebers, as that crashes compiz and/or Xorg on desktop
<Saviq> veebers, but yeah
<Saviq> 23	+ #### FIXME: This is a work around re: lp:1238645 ####
<Saviq> 24	+ if model() != "Desktop":
<Saviq> 25	+ subprocess.call(["/sbin/initctl", "start", "maliit-server"])
<Saviq> 26	+ def stopMaliit():
<Saviq> 27	+ subprocess.call(["/sbin/initctl", "stop", "maliit-server"])
<Saviq> 28	+ self.addCleanup(stopMaliit)
<Saviq> we don't need anymore
<veebers> Saviq:  ah understood
<Saviq> veebers, btw, there's no python bindings for upstart? it's kinda ugly to call initctl everywhere
<Saviq> veebers, ah, and shouldn't it use _patch_environment for QT_LOAD_TESTABILITY as well?
<Saviq> veebers, also
<Saviq> 84	+ self._using_upstart = False
<Saviq> 85	+ if model() != "Desktop": # or check env
<Saviq> 86	+ self._using_upstart = True
<veebers> Saviq: hmm, I agree re: ugly I'm just double checking for bindings now
<Saviq> why don't we not want to use upstart on desktop?
<veebers> Saviq: hmm, no, _patch_environment is there for the difference between using and not using upstart
<veebers> if we'regoing to use upstart on desktop that changes
<Saviq> veebers, yeah - why would we not want to run under upstart
<Saviq> veebers, can use upstart on desktop too, no?
<veebers> Saviq: It's not that we wouldn't it's just that it wasn't at the time. I"m not sure, I assume that we can use upstart on desktop
<Saviq> veebers, where we would like *not* to, potentially, is when running tests on a local installation - unless obviously we can point upstart at a different dir to find unity8.conf
<veebers> Saviq: which reminds me, with the MR as it currently is the only way to test a unity8 branch that is in devlopment will be to build a package, install then run the tests
<Saviq> in case unity8 is not installed system wide
<Saviq> ↑ that
<veebers> Saviq: right, :-)
<Saviq> ;)
<veebers> Saviq: I'm pretty sure that we could write an override file that points to the path of the binary
<veebers> i.e. exec /path/to/unity8/in/dev
<veebers> actually, we'll need to do that on the desktop right so we can pass it the -geo etc.
<Saviq> veebers, I think I'm ok with that limitation
<Saviq> or well, right...
<Saviq> we should try and find a way to run the local version :/
<veebers> Saviq: right, I think the override version will work, I can test it out.
<veebers> Saviq: also, that repo you linked me (lp:ubuntu-touch-session) apparently doesn't exist
<Saviq> right, looking
<veebers> cheers
<Saviq> veebers, https://launchpad.net/session-manager-touch
<Saviq> veebers, yeah, an .override could work indeed
<mhr3> for a moment i was wondering whether it's monday already
<Saviq> veebers, or maybe even - maybe we could prepend PATH?
<Saviq> mhr3, for some people it is ;)
<mhr3> Saviq, it shouldn't be for you though :)
<Saviq> veebers, if we set-env PATH to prepend builddir/install/bin, think that'd work?
<Saviq> veebers, or well, we could build support for something like that into the job
<Saviq> so that we don't require manual intervention from people
<Saviq> mhr3, blah blah blah ;P
<mhr3> Saviq, workaholic :P
<mhr3> otoh i spent yesterday couple of hours trying to figure out what's wrong with mediascanner... so, ehm, maybe i shouldn't call names :P
<Saviq> ;)
<veebers> Saviq: well, the test already gets the path to the binary, I was going to write an override file if the path isn't system. Although I presume that set-env'ing PATH would work too
<veebers> Saviq: ah, prepending PATH would work for the binary but not the args (i.e. geo on desktop)
<Saviq> veebers, yeah, args are something I don't know how to do with upstart
<Saviq> veebers, but well, should be possible, shouldn't it?
<Saviq> veebers, like we can pass GEO=blah and use that in the upstart job?
<veebers> Saviq: the only way I know of is using the override file :_\
<Saviq> veebers, or even ARGS=-blah -blah
<veebers> Saviq: perhaps, I'm not sure
<Saviq> veebers, yeah, you can just "start unity8 GEOMETRY=blah" and then use it as "exec unity8 -geometry=$GEOMETRY"
<veebers> Saviq: ah, this is in the unity8.conf right? (the exec un . . .)
<sergiusens> Saviq, veebers pass args through a set-env and consume them from an upstart override job?
<sergiusens> or patch the real upstart job
<veebers> sergiusens: that's wha Saviq is suggesting and patch in unity8.config
<veebers> sergiusens: ^_^
<sergiusens> veebers, sorry, only read the first 4-5 lines of my further back backlog
<veebers> sergiusens: no worries, I appreciate the help/feedback
<sergiusens> well I'm +1
<Saviq> veebers, no
<Saviq> veebers, well, why set-env
<Saviq> there's arguments to jobs
<Saviq> or well
<Saviq> "initctl start unity8 FOO=bar" and "inictl start unity8 FOO=baz" might be different jobs
<Saviq> veebers, so yeah, it might be better to pass through a set-env then
<Saviq> or no, "instance" clause is what's doing it :D
<veebers> Saviq: right, but those vars set by set-env need to be consumed at some stage right?
<Saviq> veebers, AFAICT no need for set-env on them - just:
<Saviq> initctl start unity8 FOO=bar
<Saviq> and then in the .conf
<Saviq> you can use $FOO
<Saviq> I'm good with ARGS
<Saviq> and so "exec unity8 $ARGS"
<Saviq> in unity8.conf
<Saviq> sergiusens, ↑?
<veebers> Saviq: cool (thats' what I was suggesting in unity8.conf)
<veebers> Saviq: minor issue with just bringing in unity8.conf to lp:unity8, it contains this:
<veebers> post-start script
<veebers>     sleep 12
<veebers>     /usr/bin/ofono-setup
<veebers> end script
<veebers> (which won't work on desktop)
<Saviq> veebers, let's hope it's not going to be a critical issue (just a warning)
<Saviq> veebers, and I'll talk to people to move it out of unity8.conf tomorrow
<Saviq> veebers, if it is critical - just move it out, and I'll talk to people where to put it again
<sergiusens> Saviq, that's good, it's how the application job does it
<veebers> Saviq: Hmm, I thought it brought up the crash dialog, but maybe i was wrong
<Saviq> sergiusens, yup
<Saviq> veebers, if it does - just remove it, I'll ask someone to put it somewhere in a better place
<veebers> Saviq: cool, will do.
<sergiusens> Saviq, that can be a separate job
<Saviq> sergiusens, yup, I thought so
<Saviq> veebers, it just occurred to me, we can use the same for the binary path
<Saviq> veebers, i.e.
<Saviq> initctl start unity8 BINARY=/path/to/binary ARGS=
<Saviq> "-foo -bar"
<Saviq> and then in the .conf:
<Saviq> exec ${BINARY-unity8} $ARGS
<Saviq> ${BINARY:-unity8} that is
<Saviq> assuming it'll get parsed by bash and not by sh
<Saviq> biab
<veebers> Saviq: nice, will try that too. Just trying to upgrade to sort some issues out
<veebers> Saviq, do you know if there is anything else I need to do to get unity logging when started with upstart on desktop? I'm trying to determine if/why it's having issues with QT_LOAD_TESTABILITY
<Saviq> veebers, not logging for you in ~/.cache/upstart/unity8.log is it?
 * veebers triple checks
<Saviq> veebers, indeed, it's quiet there
<veebers> Saviq: thanks, I think I was checking ~/.config not ~/.cache :-\ oops
<Saviq> veebers, ah no
<Saviq> it just takes long to start
<Saviq> stupid hud
<veebers> Saviq: right, so I don't see "Loading testability driver." if I just use QT_LOAD_TESTABILITY, but I do if I add -testability to the args :-\
 * Saviq tries
<Saviq> veebers, indeed, interesting
<Saviq> veebers, but if I just go "QT_LOAD_TESTABILITY=1 unity8" - it works
<veebers> Saviq: but if you use set-env QT_LOAD_TESTABILITY=1  does that work?
<Saviq> veebers, it's unset after set-env for some reason :S
<veebers> Saviq: ugh, odd :-\
<veebers> Saviq: at the moment then I have an "if desktop: args.append('-testability')"
<Saviq> veebers, yeah, but if set-env doesn't work - we'll have issues with the paths anyway
<Saviq> veebers, had to pass -g
<veebers> Saviq: its odd as the mocks seem to work (when running the test it has the "Alph release, not ready . . .")
 * veebers tries
<Saviq> veebers, that's 'cause there is nothing not-mocked available
<Saviq> veebers, on desktop
<veebers> Saviq: oh, very good point
<Saviq> veebers, I think we need -g indeed
<veebers> Saviq: just tried and it works for me, adding now
<Saviq> veebers, btw, there's reset-env
<Saviq> veebers, although if we'd be overriding an existing value, it's probably better what you're doing
<veebers> Saviq: when I tried that on Friday it browe everything for me, i.e. unity8 never connected to dbus after issuing that command, had to reboot etc.
<veebers> Saviq: wasn't sure if that was expected (i.e. reset as in set eberything back to empty) or a bug
<Saviq> veebers, I think expected, and anyway it would reset it to the "original" value
<Saviq> as in the one that upstart was started with
<Saviq> not the one that was there before we used set-env
<Saviq> veebers, so.... because on the desktop we're running *in* an upstart job (unity7) - we need to use --global
<veebers> Saviq: right, but I found it odd that if I used the command reset then unity8 wouldn't connect to dbus afterward at all
<veebers> Saviq: ah ok makes sense, I've added that to the set-env calls
<Saviq> veebers, on device / during otto we wouldn't need it, as the commands are ran outside of upstart jobs
<Saviq> veebers, dbus env is set by dbus when it starts
<Saviq> veebers, so if you reset it, unity8 wouldn't know it
<veebers> Saviq: ah I see re: --global, would there be any issue using it on device anyway?
<veebers> Saviq: oh, thank makes sense re: dbus, thanks for clarifying :-)
<Saviq> veebers, I don't think there would
<Saviq> veebers, it's actually implied
<Saviq> veebers, when ran outside of a job
<veebers> Saviq: cool, I'll use it regardless of desktop/device then :-)
<Saviq> +1
<veebers> Saviq: I've just pushed the updated branch
<veebers> Saviq: I think though that it still needs something handling OSK. It appears that trying to `stop unity8 while the OSK is up breaks things
<veebers> unity and the osk is still on screen and unity's status is post-start, if I stop maliit-server it works again
#ubuntu-unity 2014-10-06
<Saviq> moooarning
<tsdgeos> lpotter: hi, you still there?
<lpotter> tsdgeos: yeppers
<tsdgeos> lpotter: welcome!
<lpotter> thanks
<tsdgeos> just learn your starting today ^_^
<lpotter> :) and I learned there's another brissie troll here
<tsdgeos> hope it wasn't too bad being a new starter when almost everyone else is still sleeping
<tsdgeos> chris?
<lpotter> not too bad. I'm used to trying to find things to do.
<tsdgeos> :)
<lpotter> discovered this weekend that NetworkManager backend for QtBearer is not working. Has had no love for quite a while
<tsdgeos> Saviq: so mzanetti was preparing a silo on thursday (friday was public holiday in germany) can you add https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/wait_ap_test/+merge/237082 to it? it fixes a few ap failures here
<tsdgeos> Saviq: and https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/qtmir/sessionAuthorizerWaitSignalListener/+merge/237064 a race condition in qtmir starting, but i'd like Gerry to have a look when he comes back (he was on holiday last week too, should be back today afair)
<Saviq> lpotter, could be related to bug #1357321?
<ubot5> bug 1357321 in qtubuntu (Ubuntu) "QNetworkAccessManager doesn't support roaming on Ubuntu" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1357321
<Saviq> tsdgeos, will do
<tsdgeos> lpotter: we have a canonical agreement for https://codereview.qt-project.org you want to probably sign up with your new @canonical.com address since it takes a while being a company agreement thing
<lpotter> Saviq: possibly. especially if the generic plugin is also being installed as well.
<lpotter> ahh ya..
<Saviq> lpotter, Mathieu is cyphermox on IRC if you'd want to touch base on how far he'd gotten
<Saviq> lpotter, you can always ask the mup bot on irc.c.c for details like that (/msg mup poke Mathieu
<Saviq> )
<tsdgeos> Saviq: and https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/qt_strict_iterators is waiting for you too ;)
<Saviq> orly?
<tsdgeos> well i guess it's your decision if we want that or not :D
<tsdgeos> beign tech lead and stuff ;)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, +1 on compile-time errors, so ACK ;)
<tsdgeos> i mean it is not that without it things fail, but it'll be a bit slower, and it's not so hard to do right
<tsdgeos> so that's why i added it
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yup, looks good
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I'll leave the qtmir MP out for now
<tsdgeos> +1
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: can you merge feeds?
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, sure
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, pushed
<tsdgeos> tx
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: hey, do you know what happened with the indicators silo in the end?
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: 19?
<mzanetti> can't remember the number
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: well, we already had it merged to utopic
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: and then design blocked its RTM landing because apparently it was not what they wanted
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: ah, and it had to be rtm'ed ?
<tsdgeos> no idea then
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: did you implement the child feed thing yet?
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, almost, i've a bug to fix
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, should be ready today
<tsdgeos> cool
<Mirv> welcome back Saviq! hope your movies were enjoyable and tear-free :)
<Saviq> Mirv, they were indeed! :D
<Saviq> Mirv, and thanks, glad to be back (that's what holidays are for, to appreciate what you have back home, are they not?)
<Saviq> like a dishwasher... a proper shower ;D
<Mirv> that they are for :)
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: ok, support is in on my side
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, awesome, i also just fixed my bug
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, is this the same branch of yours, or a new one?
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: same
<greyback> o/
<Saviq> greyback, elo o/
<pstolowski> Saviq, hey! :)
<greyback> Saviq: remember what you do here again?
<Saviq> pstolowski, helo
<Saviq> greyback, yes, annoy people, never forgot
<greyback> I'm only a week away and my user settings have been lost
<tsdgeos> greyback: i've a fix for you
<tsdgeos> greyback: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/qtmir/sessionAuthorizerWaitSignalListener/+merge/237064
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, fyi, this is mine: lp:~unity-api-team/unity-scopes-api/child-scopes-option  and  lp:~unity-api-team/unity-scopes-shell/display-child-feeds (2 branches, scopes api changes needed)
<tsdgeos> greyback: feel free to bin it, but the analysis of the problems wiht AP (no idea why it doesn't happen at all/more often with non AP) is there
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: oh, so can't use feeds anymore?
<tsdgeos> ok
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, i can merge back to feeds
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, actually, let me to it that way
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: i'd say it'll help, then i only need to find out how do i have unity-scopes-api to https://launchpad.net/~unity-team/+archive/ubuntu/phone-right-edge/
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: Saviq: ↑ any quick recipe crash course?
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, feeds updated
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: ?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-api-team/unity-scopes-api/child-scopes-option/+new-recipe
<mzanetti> ah
<Saviq> tsdgeos, name it -overviewlist instead of daily
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: yeah, just make sure to select unity-team as the owner
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ↑ that
<Saviq> Utopic as the series
<Saviq> and recipe:
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: and for version I usually prepend 1: and append +{time}
<Saviq> # bzr-builder format 0.3 deb-version {debupstream}-{time}~{revno}
<Saviq> is what's used in the unity8 recipe
<Saviq> the *correct* thing to do would be to do:
<Saviq> lp:unity8
<tsdgeos> ok
<Saviq> merge lp:~foo/unity8/foo
<Saviq> so that it's always based off of trunk
<tsdgeos> so did this
<tsdgeos> https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-ui-team/+recipe/unity-scopes-api-overviewlist
<tsdgeos> hope is not too horrible :D
<Saviq> https://code.launchpad.net/+help-code/recipe-syntax.html
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yup, looks fine
<Saviq> /food
<tsdgeos> vesar: sorry things are releases so fast that i can't get the ppa to be in a state that you can actually use it, trying to
<vesar> tsdgeos, thanks for trying. Let us know if anything we can do to help you..
<facundobatista> Holas
<Saviq> o/
<tsdgeos> pstolowski|erran: ping
<tsdgeos> facundobatista: are you involved in the shope scope?
<tsdgeos> -e
<facundobatista> tsdgeos, mmm... don't think so... it's a client scope, right? my doubt is if it would aggregate remote scopes like amazon or ebay
<tsdgeos> facundobatista: i mean the app store
<tsdgeos> man i'm bad with words today
<facundobatista> tsdgeos, no, not at all
<tsdgeos> ok
<Saviq> tsdgeos, alecu is
<tsdgeos> alecu: you there?
<tsdgeos> dandrader: can you remerge master to lp:~dandrader/qtmir/UbuntuKeyboardInfoQMLSingleton and my list branch to  lp:~dandrader/unity8/listOnBottomSwipe_touchOwnership ?
<tsdgeos> dandrader: good morning btw
<dandrader> tsdgeos, what master?
<tsdgeos> dandrader: trunk, lp:qtmir
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, pong
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: i'm having a look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1343242
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1343242 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Departments break if going to a subdepartment of Store" [High,Triaged]
<tsdgeos> and at this moment the description of the bug looks much more a scopes bug than an unity8 one
<tsdgeos> i mean when going to the store with scope://com.canonical.scopes.clickstore?q=&dep=accessories
<tsdgeos> i get
<Saviq> ooh blank dash :|
<tsdgeos> navigation and currentNavigation to be "All"
<tsdgeos> not sure what i am supposed to do with that
<Saviq> oh, back...hmm
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, the scope returns this: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8506792/
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, so perhaps there is a bug in scopes plugin if it says 'all' is the current
<dandrader> tsdgeos, rebased  lp:~dandrader/qtmir/UbuntuKeyboardInfoQMLSingleton on top of latest lp:qtmir. btw, do you still "need information" there?
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, i'll take a look at the plugin; but i've a feeling that even if it's fixed, it won't solve our problem
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: what is "our problem"? :D
<tsdgeos> that you can't go back? that it dooesn't list more siblings?
<tsdgeos> well of course it doesn't list more siblings, you just said it has 1 child :D
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, yeah, siblings. but you're right, perhaps we will have to tell scopes to return siblings.. ugh
<dandrader> tsdgeos, but lp:~aacid/unity8/list_on_bottom_swipe is still "work in progress"
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: well i can't show siblings if i'm not told about them, and http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8506792/ shows there is no siblings
<tsdgeos> dandrader: yeah it's not meant to be merged yet, it's part of the ppa because i'm trying to get design to have a look
<tsdgeos> but the world moves so fast i have not been able to find a time where the ppa has everything it needs to have yet
<dandrader> tsdgeos, I made this for kgunn last friday: lp:~dandrader/unity8/listOnBottomSwipe_touchOwnership
<dandrader> tsdgeos, so he could try out the two things together
<tsdgeos> dandrader: but that's weird since we already had a recipe that did that before, is it because there were confclits?
<dandrader> tsdgeos, yeah. big conflicts in the Dash
<tsdgeos> i see
<dandrader> tsdgeos, as both branches modify the EdgeDragArea in the Dash (that brings up dash overview)
<tsdgeos> right
<greyback_> tsdgeos: sessionAuthorizerWaitSignalListener approved, thanks!
<tsdgeos> :)
<Saviq> alecu, Cimi, how is it that the apps' titles are still center-aligned with https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/card-visual-tweaks/+merge/234332, even though they don't explicitly request centering? or do they?
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, is you ppa up-to-date with the branches from this morning?
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: not yet, need dandrader to merge stuff into lp:~dandrader/unity8/listOnBottomSwipe_touchOwnership
<tsdgeos> can you guys retrigger a build of https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-ui-team/+recipe/unity8-overviewlist once it's merged and pushed?
<tsdgeos> off to lunch now
<alecu> tsdgeos: pong
<alecu> Saviq: hi! we finally agreed with design and Cimi to have centered titles when more than one line
<Saviq> alecu, well, yeah, but didn't we agree that they have to be explicitly requested by the scope?
<Saviq> alecu, I mean ["title"]["align"] !== "center"
<dpm> hi thostr_, pstolowski, quick question: what's the LP project to file bugs against the 7digital scope?
<thostr_> facundobatista: ^
<pstolowski> dpm, ubuntu-rest-scopes
<facundobatista> dpm, ubuntu-rest-scopes
<facundobatista> :)
<pstolowski> first! ;)
<dpm> nice :)
<dpm> thanks :)
<alecu> Saviq: yes, I remember you wanted to make that change, but I could not remember the why. And we couldn't find a good reason to keep left-aligned the default for only titles, or titles with overflow, so we agreed to have them both centered, and updated the spec with that.
<alecu> Saviq: if you still think lef-aligned should be the default for "titles (1 row)" and "titles (overflow to second line)", let's talk some more.
<alecu> *left
<dandrader> tsdgeos, well, I merge the latest lp:~aacid/unity8/list_on_bottom_swipe/ onto  lp:~dandrader/unity8/listOnBottomSwipe_touchOwnership but all it did was bring in the latest translations from lp:unity8
<dandrader> s/merge/merged
<Saviq> alecu, the problem is that we impose them being centered on scopes that might not want it
<Saviq> alecu, anyway, I'll come back to it then
<dpm> facundobatista, here you go bug 1377912 :)
<ubot5> bug 1377912 in Ubuntu Rest Scopes "[7digital] Collapse categories to make browsing easier" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1377912
<dandrader> tsdgeos, because the only commit you had in lp:~aacid/unity8/list_on_bottom_swipe since the last time I merged it was syncing with trunk
<facundobatista> dpm, that's how Design indicated us to do it
<facundobatista> dpm, mmm... wait
<dpm> facundobatista, right, but it seems to me it'd be good for them to re-review it, as as it is now, it's a bit difficult to use.
<dpm> facundobatista, another question: I've had this happen a few times, and now I can reproduce it: after having the 7digital scope returning some results, and then navigating back to another scope, if I then do the same search on the 7digital scope, I get no results at all
<dpm> in fact, I don't get results for any search on that scope. Any ideas what could be going on?
<alecu> dpm: facundobatista: design asked us to make some result lists in the app store shorter, and add that "see more" link.
<tsdgeos> dandrader: hmmm? bah not smart me had forgot to push
<tsdgeos> can you merge now?
<dpm> alecu, yeah, that'd be perfect for the 7digital results too
<facundobatista> dpm, I was wrong, Design asked for the more/less button, so your bug is valid
<Saviq> tsdgeos, dandrader, btw there's no need to create a single branch to do a recipe build, you can base off of one branch and merge others in the recipe definition
<tsdgeos> Saviq: yeah we could do that
<facundobatista> dpm, searches not returning results are tricky, we'd need to see particular cases in the logs (it'd be great if you get the phone ones)
<tsdgeos> Saviq: if we knew which one is going to land first :D
<dandrader> tsdgeos, done
<tsdgeos> dandrader: tx
<Saviq> tsdgeos, doesn't really matter, you can always change the recipe
<dpm> facundobatista, which log would you need?
<dandrader> Saviq, there are merge conflics between the two and we don't know which one is landing firt, thus the separate branch
<dandrader> merging the two
<Saviq> ah ok, conflicts, understood
<facundobatista> dpm, the smartscope proxy one
<facundobatista> dpm, in ~/.cache/upstart/ , IIRC
<facundobatista> question: I have the emulator running, how do I get inside it with "adb shell"?
<dpm> facundobatista, ok, thanks. Now I seem to be getting results, though
<Saviq> facundobatista, exactly the same way
<Saviq> facundobatista, adb devices should show you "emulator:5554" or so
<dpm> facundobatista, just run "adb shell" :)
<Saviq> facundobatista, it's a device like any other for adb
<facundobatista> Saviq, "adb shell" tells me "device is online"
<dpm> or if you've got both an emulator running and another device connected, you can specify the device id
<Saviq> facundobatista, what does "adb devices" say?
<facundobatista> Saviq, emulator-5554 (which is ok) "offline" (which is not :p )
<Saviq> facundobatista, right, that...
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, fyi, child feeds are shown correctly (but you need to manually modify one of the aggregator scopes .ini files to declare them)
<tsdgeos> pstolowski|schoo: nice
<Saviq> mzanetti, kgunn, so in silo 19 I'm getting one AP failure: unity8.application_lifecycle.tests.test_application_lifecycle.ApplicationLifecycleTests.test_click_app_icon_on_dash_must_focus_it
<Saviq> that expected?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ↑
<tsdgeos> hmmm
<tsdgeos> is think that one fixed by https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/wait_ap_test/+merge/237082
<tsdgeos> not very smart me didn't write down which one that fixed ^_^
<tsdgeos> Saviq: but you can try modyfying emulators/dash.py manually without repackaging stuff
<tsdgeos> after all is a two lines change
<mzanetti> Saviq: yep, that's one of them
<Saviq> tsdgeos, that MP is included already
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ah
<mzanetti> hmm...
<mzanetti> then maybe its something else
<tsdgeos> i don't remember any lifecycle failing on my tries on silo 19 on friday
<tsdgeos> only the host of indicator ones
<tsdgeos> vesar: if you could install this ppa on a phone now and show it to designers that want to see the "scopes overview" replacement that'd be great https://launchpad.net/~unity-team/+archive/ubuntu/phone-right-edge
<tsdgeos> vesar: "soon" to make sure noone does a review of one of the affected projects :D
<kgunn> Saviq: is it consistent....i had some flaky ones last week where i ran 5 times, was about to give up...on 6th time got a pass
<Saviq> kgunn, didn't try 6 times yet, but failed 3 out of 3
<Saviq> and why is unity8 taking so long to stop :|
<tsdgeos> Saviq: want me to look at it?
<AlbertA2> note that we still have a media-hub issue that is causing
<AlbertA2> dbus timeouts
<AlbertA2> specially on the unity8 stop phase
<kgunn> AlbertA2: aarrgg
<kgunn> i thot that landed ?
<Saviq> ah that
<AlbertA2> I'm trying to chase those demons away...
<AlbertA2> kgunn: apparently it's a different manifestation
<kgunn> hehe
<AlbertA2> kgunn: similar but different
<dandrader> mzanetti, what the cleanest way to check (in a tst_Shell test) that PhoneStage is showing the spread?
<mzanetti> dandrader: not at all :P
<Saviq> hmm seems I just have too many apps in my launcher
<kgunn> dandrader: btw, test kraken all weekend, carried as my phone...i never saw or felt anything i thot was odd wrt touch input
<dandrader> kgunn, \o/
<kgunn> dandrader: i only logged 2 bugs from the weekend, surely unrelated
<kgunn> https://bugs.launchpad.net/dialer-app/+bug/1377334
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1377334 in dialer-app "cancel sync crash contacts" [Critical,New]
<mzanetti> dandrader: so you can probably do that, but there is no clean way... you need to findChild() on the listview and check contentX or so
<mzanetti> dandrader: or "phase"
<kgunn> https://bugs.launchpad.net/barajas/+bug/1377788
<ubot5> Error: ubuntu bug 1377788 not found
<mzanetti> dandrader: I figure we already have other tests that make the test suite phone specific
<vesar> tsdgeos, Hmm I hope I'm not already late with it.
<tsdgeos> vesar: you should be fine :)
<mzanetti> dandrader: why do you want to test that? for the kraken?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ah, that's one of the things, our tests require kind of a clean slate, one of the tests was failing for me because i didn't have a favorited music scope
<Saviq> mzanetti, tsdgeos, kgunn, yeah, as you were, we need to fix the launcher emulator to deal with "the app is at the top of the launcher, far off screen"
<dandrader> mzanetti, yes. a regression test
<kgunn> dandrader: tsdgeos altho in that combined branch kraken+listoverview, i didn't have favoriting stars in the list like before
<tsdgeos> kgunn: you don't have favoritng stars? i just flashed it and they are there
<kgunn> tsdgeos: lemme update, i did it late friday
<mzanetti> dandrader: well, the thing is this: no matter what I suggest you know, such a test will be phone specific, you might be able to make it work on tablet too, but at latest on the desktop its not gonna work out
<dandrader> mzanetti, I guess that would be it? tryCompare(spreadView, "phase", 2);
<kgunn> note: i have favorited stars, but not the empty ones, ...and the solid ones don't seem interactive
<mzanetti> dandrader: yeah... but again, this works for tablet and phone, but not for desktop and tv
<dandrader> mzanetti, so you mean tests in tst_Shell should work on phone, tablet (not being worked on), desktop (not existent) and tv (not existent)?
<mzanetti> dandrader: but then.. you might as well just add it, when we seriously start working on the destkop we need to rip tst_Shell in many pieces anyways I think
<mzanetti> dandrader: sure, you can also now hardcode everything for the phone because that's the only thing currently worked on, and then start from scratch if something changes with the form factor :)
<dandrader> mzanetti, well, I can make the test bail out if it doesn't find PhoneStage....
<dandrader> but not sure if that's good idea
<mzanetti> I don't know either tbh... just add it, using what you said... we need to figure some bigger picture here with testing first
<mzanetti> dandrader: ^
<tsdgeos> kgunn: after update?
<kgunn> tsdgeos: no not after update...and now, my krillin decides he doesn't wanna let the shell start, devices shows nothing....great
<tsdgeos> kgunn: yeah that's one of the bad things of making adb not show by default, you may need to do the three button thing to get it to the boot loader and recover it from there if it doesn't come back
<kgunn> tsdgeos: yeah, i flashed developer-mode...i mean it was working
<mzanetti> Saviq: hmm... do we want to kill spurious tags on unity-api too?
<Cimi> mzanetti, I see you helping him with his OCD :D
<mzanetti> Cimi: ?
<Cimi> mzanetti, for killing tags :)
<Saviq> mzanetti, when did we get them there?
<mzanetti> I don't know. just filed a branch, worked through the checklist, saw them
<mzanetti> Cimi: had to google OCD, but now I get it :D
<Saviq> kgunn, mzanetti, do you know what's the deal with "rtm" being in the rtm version number or not?
<mzanetti> Saviq: yeah...
<mzanetti> we ran into some issues with that. example:
<mzanetti> I needed a dep on unity-schemas >= x.y.20140920 or so
<mzanetti> all worked well until we tried to release to rtm
<mzanetti> because it added ~rtm
<vesar> tsdgeos, after installing the ppa is it just update + upgrade that's needed?
<mzanetti> so the dep wasn't fulfilled any more. trainguards did some manual pushes without the ~rtm attached to get around it
<tsdgeos> vesar: yes, if fear it may be late if you're doing it now though https://launchpad.net/~unity-team/+archive/ubuntu/phone-right-edge/ lists some of the packages as outdated again :/
<Saviq> mzanetti, ah ~...
<Saviq> kgunn, the latest release is building in rtm silo 9
<vesar> tsdgeos, well at least I got it working so that I get to the manage view nicely.
<tsdgeos> vesar: ok, then that would be good, can you show it to JMulholland and the rest?
<kgunn> Saviq: you bet, do you need test help ?...my krillin is f'd atm
<vesar> tsdgeos, yeah I will. thanks.
<tsdgeos> thank you :)
<Saviq> kgunn, yeah, I'll be EOD'ing soon
<Saviq> kgunn, can you get it to recovery?
<kgunn> Saviq: yeah, but it still shows null in the adb devices list
<kgunn> gonna reboot my host, its the only thing i've not tried
<tsdgeos> dandrader: can you merge again qtmir and the bottomlist+touchownership thing?
<Saviq> kgunn, yeah
 * kgunn gets desperate
<tsdgeos> don't worry
<tsdgeos> you can save it
<Saviq> tsdgeos, dandrader maybe push under ~unity-team?
<tsdgeos> kgunn: i had that
<tsdgeos> so it's fixable
<tsdgeos> don't reember how i got to flash it though
 * Saviq didn't hear about any device bricked for real
<Saviq> tsdgeos, if you can get it into bootloader, you're fine
<tsdgeos> but if it doesn't show in adb phablet-flash won't like to flash it afair
<Saviq> with --bootstrap it will flash recovery and everything
<tsdgeos> or maybe you have to specify the device type
<Saviq> you do
<Saviq> --device=krillin is needed if you flash from recovery or fastboot
<dandrader> tsdgeos, Saviq, indeed. it would be better to move ~dandrader/unity8/listOnBottomSwipe_touchOwnership to unity-team and update the recipe accordingly. tsdgeos, do you wanna to it? :)
<tsdgeos> right
<tsdgeos> tell kgunn when he's back :D
<Saviq> will do
<tsdgeos> dandrader: ok, i will do
<dandrader> tsdgeos, thanks
<Saviq> tsdgeos, try booting with volume down ;)
<Saviq> there's kittens
<kgunn> tsdgeos: pray tell ?
<tsdgeos> kgunn: you need --bootstrap and --device=krillin is needed if you flash from recovery or fastboot
<Saviq> --bootstrap only from fastboot
<Saviq> --device=krillin from both indeed
<Saviq> kgunn, do you care about data you have on the phone?
<tsdgeos> dandrader: so you do the qtmir one still, no?
<dandrader> tsdgeos, lp:~dandrader/qtmir/UbuntuKeyboardInfoQMLSingleton ?
<tsdgeos> dandrader: yes
<dandrader> tsdgeos, oh, lp:qtmir has changed. You mean you want the above mentioned branch rebased on top of the new trunk
<dandrader> ?
<tsdgeos> dandrader: rebased or merged yes, so the ppa one has the "bigger" number and wins :D
<dandrader> ok
<tsdgeos> dandrader: also can you please merge unity8 trunk (there's also new contents) to your branch, it conflicts on some cmake file and i'm not sure what to do
<dandrader> tsdgeos, updated both
<tsdgeos> dandrader: awesomeness
<dandrader> tsdgeos, NB: added a new qmltest to touchOwnership tjat
<dandrader> that is currently failing (it's a regression test)
<tsdgeos> dandrader: good!
<tsdgeos> dandrader: Saviq: ~unity-team/unity8/listOnBottomSwipe_touchOwnership created and recipe update
<tsdgeos> d
<Saviq> t
<Saviq> x
<dandrader> tsdgeos, ok
<bschaefer> greyback_, hey, does unity8 do anything with surfaces? Such as resize them under the hood yet? Getting a strange crash when doing software rendering, only in unity8
<bschaefer> if i run a mir server outside of unity8, it works fine...
<greyback_> bschaefer: it does surface resizing yeah
<bschaefer> greyback_, hmm i see, how would i detect this and update with the correct surface size?
<bschaefer> vs making the SDL surface incorrect vs the mir surface?
<greyback_> bschaefer: well unity8 fires a resize event to the application surface once it has drawn something
<greyback_> but that shouldn't make anything crash
<bschaefer> greyback_, well its crashing as with software rendering i've to copy the pixels from the sdl surface to the mir surface
<bschaefer> and something isn't lining up, ie the width/height are different
<greyback_> bschaefer: hmm, that's interesting
<bschaefer> greyback_, i also talk directly to the mir server ... would that still allow me to get that event?
<bschaefer> or do i need to be going through the umm sdk?
<greyback_> bschaefer: we do some funky stuff to deal with surface resizing in qtubuntu, lemme see
<bschaefer> greyback_, i dont think i've checked...but does mir_surface->width get the correct properties?
<bschaefer> or is it still what i have set manually?
<greyback_> bschaefer: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/qtubuntu/trunk/view/head:/src/ubuntumirclient/window.cpp#L386
<greyback_> bschaefer: mir_surface->width/height should be the correct dimensions of the surface you have to draw on
<bschaefer> greyback_, let me double check those, as it seems my stride is messed up?
<bschaefer> its been very annoying debugging this as it only happens with sdl1.2 in unity8 haha
<greyback_> bschaefer: yeah, think that method I sent you was to help Qt, not handy for you really
<greyback_> lovely
<bschaefer> greyback_, yeeah hmm, so let me double check if i get the correct updated size with the mir_surface
<bschaefer> greyback_, when does the resize happen?
<greyback_> I do know that once Mir gives you a buffer, it won't change
<greyback_> so it's only on buffer swap will you notice changes
<bschaefer> i see, cool thanks! Ill do some more digging around
<greyback_> though you will also get an surface size change event
<greyback_> but it's safer to watch the buffer sizes IMO
<bschaefer> yeah
<bschaefer> i think its easy to update a SDL surface
<bschaefer> soo if i can get the correct w/h i should be good
<greyback_> ack
<bschaefer> if i get stuck ill be sure to email you!
<greyback_> welcome to
<sil2100> Saviq: ping!
<Saviq> sil2100, pong
<sil2100> Saviq: hey, so... we've been wondering about unity8 cpu usage regarding some scopes
<sil2100> Saviq: we noticed that krillin + the custom tarball seems to have a much higher idle state in the dash
<Saviq> sil2100, we just landed lifecycle fixes
<sil2100> Saviq: it's probably something that we need to poke cwayne or thostr_, but we've been wondering about the lifecycle here
<Saviq> sil2100, which means dash will be suspended when unfocused
<sil2100> Oh
<sil2100> hah!
<sil2100> This might help then
<Saviq> sil2100, it's in rtm silo 9
<Saviq> sil2100, but in any case I agree there's something we need to look at
<Saviq> sil2100, so that it doesn't use the CPU even when focused
<Saviq> unnecessarily, that is
<sil2100> Saviq: ok, let's check how this looks like and if it improves the performance during testing, if not we'll probably poke you again :)
<sil2100> Thanks
<Saviq> sure
<bschaefer> greyback_, yup, confirmed it cuts the height by 39 pixels...now to figure out where that event  comes in from....
<bschaefer> and hopefully sdl surface is pretty easy to update
<greyback_> bschaefer: atm there is always a resize event after the surface creation
<greyback_> bschaefer: I've an MR somewhere which fixes that, but not sure if it'll land for RTM or not
<bschaefer> greyback_, awesome, well im working from proposed sooo hopefully is there :)
<bschaefer> thanks!
<greyback_> so atm a fullscreen surface is allocated to the app, but once the client swaps the first buffer, is is resized
<bschaefer> right, so i've to pay attention to that, mainly i just need to ensure that the surfaces are the same size before doing pixel copying
<bschaefer> from sdl surface ---> mir region other wise itll seg fault on the memcpy
<greyback_> bschaefer: it's not in proposed yet either, but I hope to do so reasonable soon
<bschaefer> oo, so atm no event?
<greyback_> atm there is an event
<greyback_> if there isn't, something is broken
<bschaefer> greyback_, gotcha, though i talk with mir directly it might not be part of a mir event
<bschaefer> i dont go through qt at all
<bschaefer> greyback_, was it a mir system event or a qubuntu event?
<greyback_> bschaefer: is it a mir event
<bschaefer> greyback_, sweet
<bschaefer> thanks!
<greyback_> np
<ted> mterry_, Is anyone queued to review your greeter branch?
<mterry_> ted, no
<ted> mterry_, I think people should line up to review your branches :-)
<mterry_> ted, no one lines up for any reviews ever, man
<ted> mterry_, Is there anything I can do to help there? thostr would love the greeter stuff to land.
<mterry_> Saviq, kgunn: do you know anyone with spare review time?  https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/unity8/greeter-profiles/+merge/237155 is something ted is very interested in
<Saviq> mterry_, we'll get it reviewed tomorrow
<ted> Saviq, Thanks!
<ted> Saviq, If someone needs it, we've got it built in silo 13
<Saviq> ted, yup, tx
#ubuntu-unity 2014-10-07
<larsu> dednick: good morning. Ted asked me to help on bug #1336715 but his last comment says you're on top of it? What's the status?
<ubot5> bug 1336715 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "switch-items in indicators sometimes get out of sync with system-settings" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1336715
<dednick> larsu: hey. i was working on it yesterday and found some issues which seem to point to something other than unity8 (which my attached branch fixes).
<dednick> larsu: the unitymenumodel doesnt seem to be responding to some gtk.Actions "action-state-change" notifications.
<dednick> larsu: i did a trace using dbus-monitor and got some change notifications, but the "toggled" property wasn't updating. only seems to happen if you activate the action very quickly
<dednick> *repeatedly activate the action..
<larsu> dednick: so you get all the change notifictions, but unitymenumodel doesn't trickle them through to the UI?
<larsu> change notifications over the bus, I mean
<dednick> larsu: yes. seems to be coming over the bus but can't see them being picked up in the action muxer
<larsu> dednick: what's the easiest way to reproduce this?
<dednick> larsu: firstly you'll need to install my u8 branch on that bug to fix another issue with the switches.
<dednick> 1) open system settings
<dednick> 2) drag network indicator from panel till you can just see flight mode switch.
<dednick> 3) keep the indicator open with one finger so you can see both flight mode switches (indicator & system settings)
<dednick> 3) start toggling in 3 cycle repetitions very very quickly. (as in tap tap tap, check if out of sync, tap tap tap, check....)
<larsu> dednick: I don't have a device...
<dednick> larsu: ahha.
<dednick> erm.
<dednick> ok
<larsu> desktop?
<dednick> i'm not sure if it happens with other switches. will have to check.
<larsu> thanks
<larsu> I'll try to reproduce as well
<tsdgeos> Saviq: we have 18 failing autopilot tests?¿
<Saviq> tsdgeos, not that I know of, we've had 100% pass on both utopic and rtm with kgunn yesterday...
<tsdgeos> CI is saying 18
<seb128> Saviq, hey, wb!
<tsdgeos> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-deb-autopilot-runner-mako/5241/?
<tsdgeos> 14h ago
<tsdgeos> want me to retrigger?
<Saviq> seb128, thanks
<Saviq> tsdgeos, 14h ago is without the latest unity8 I'd say
<tsdgeos> Saviq: no, it's a merge just after the latest unity8 was pushed to master
<tsdgeos> Saviq: see https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/killListItemsBase/+merge/236836
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah but did it pull in latest qtmir and such?
<tsdgeos> into the build?
<tsdgeos> maybe not, so let's retrigger it and see what happens?
 * tsdgeos does
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah
<Saviq> dednick, hey, would you have the time for https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/unity8/greeter-profiles/+merge/237155 ?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: do you know what https://code.launchpad.net/~paulliu/unity8/noninteractive20140804/+merge/231746 is about? we were talking with paulliu and some of the scopes guys but couldn't find a usecase
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, things are cleared up now
<Saviq> tsdgeos, pstolowski didn't understand what you were talking about yesterday
<Saviq> tsdgeos, add music to your phone, tap on an artist in the music scope
<Saviq> the large result at the top is meant to be non-tappable
<tsdgeos> Saviq: then https://code.launchpad.net/~paulliu/unity8/noninteractive20140804/+merge/231746 doesn't do what we want, no? since it's using the template and what you say is more cardData, no?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, no, it's meant to be per category
<Saviq> tsdgeos, the whole category is either interactive or not
<dednick> Saviq: yup. in a bit
<dednick> larsu: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/85539674/flightmode.png
<Saviq> tsdgeos, that result at the top is its own category
<Saviq> dednick, thanks
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i.e. can we have that added to https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/document/d/1NmiM4UCnJgf6IEawmfyTOHRNAA5ZGrqpyrPqPOibwc8/edit ?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, we should
<larsu> dednick: thanks! I got distracted by breakfast, will look at it shortly
<tsdgeos> Saviq: since you know what it does and were it goes, can you please?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, done
<Saviq> larsu, dude, you should cook it first, will help ease the distractions...
<dednick> larsu: no worries. you can reproduce by using u8 shell and clicking flight mode one to give the menu focus. You can then cycle it very quickly by holding "enter" key.
<dednick> easy to get out of sync after a few tries
<larsu> Saviq: :D
<larsu> dednick: k, will do
<Cimi> https://code.launchpad.net/~cimi/unity8/redesign-pinned-apps/+merge/237371
<Cimi> mzanetti, maybe? ^ easy one
<Wellark> Saviq, mzanetti: hi guys
<mzanetti> hi Wellark
<mzanetti> Cimi: looking
<Wellark> mzanetti: I want to land https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-api-team/unity8/dual_sim_pin_unlock/+merge/232672
<mzanetti> oh
<Wellark> how is the unity8 queue looking on the landing side?
<mzanetti> Wellark: well, first you need to finish it and put it to Needs Review. Then we'll review it.
<mzanetti> and then it ends up in the queue :)
<mzanetti> Wellark: unity8's queue changes withing half a day from empty to 10 entries (or the other way round)
<Wellark> mzanetti: blah.. paper work..
<Wellark> mzanetti: ok :)
<tsdgeos> unity8 crashed on unlocking sim :/
<Wellark> hah!
<Wellark> tsdgeos: you should go and get a lottery ticket
<Saviq> Wellark, elo
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, had that yesterday, too
<Wellark> tsdgeos: you mean a total crash?
<Wellark> or freezing up?
<tsdgeos> anyone knows why "Mobile parameters" in the network indeicators is highlighted all the time?
<tsdgeos> Wellark: crash
<Wellark> tsdgeos: mobile parameter?
<Wellark> tsdgeos: that's bad
<tsdgeos> and "Delete" in the notification center is still not translated :/
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: all of them are
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: the ones that open system-setings
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: ah
<tsdgeos> right
<tsdgeos> feels weird
<mzanetti> I think its not too bad
<Wellark> mzanetti: now it's needs review
<tsdgeos> hadn't realized until now ^_^
<mzanetti> Wellark: ack. will look at it
<Wellark> mzanetti: let me try to find the committer checklist for you
<mzanetti> Wellark: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Process/Merges/Checklists/Unity8
<Wellark> mzanetti: oh, there is just one translation update
<Wellark> so I will not stack a separate MP for that
<Wellark> I will just update the strings for now
<mzanetti> ack
<Saviq> Cimi, that white dot is for pinned apps https://launchpadlibrarian.net/186465650/launcher_pinned_apps.png ?
<mzanetti> Cimi: we have a problem
<Wellark> mzanetti, Saviq: seems that update-pot has not been run for quite some time..
<Saviq> Wellark, pfft
<mzanetti> Cimi: which is the main reason why I didn't implement that white dot yet
<mzanetti> Cimi: the count emblem hides it
<tsdgeos> Wellark: Saviq: i ran it yesterday, there were no new strings
<Saviq> uuglies
<mzanetti> Cimi: and design didn't have an answer when I asked how to deal with that
<tsdgeos> Wellark: which strings are missing?
<mzanetti> Cimi: Saviq: yeah, we should *not* move the count emblem to the right as this screenshot shows
<Saviq> Wellark, tsdgeos, yeah, no strings, just numbers
<tsdgeos> Wellark: or you don't mean in unity8 ?
<Wellark> oh, right
<Wellark> it seems
<Wellark> let me check
<Saviq> Wellark, I've a plan to have the pot updated by the ci train
<Wellark> ah, indeed
<Wellark> just line number changes
<Wellark> phew
<tsdgeos> Saviq: sure, but line number changes are much less important and thus is why i didn't update it
<Saviq> Wellark, bug #1359667
<ubot5> bug 1359667 in CI Train [cu2d] "There should be a hook mechanism available" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1359667
<Saviq> tsdgeos, +1000
<Wellark> Saviq, tsdgeos: so I have two strings that are removed from the pot
<Wellark> should I just manually add them and not update the line numbers for the rest?
<Wellark> then again
<Wellark> my MP is so small
<Wellark> that those changes don't clutter it too much
<Wellark> I will run the whole update-pot and commit
<Wellark> ok?
<Saviq> Wellark, just run update pot
<Saviq> and commit
<Saviq> yeah
<Wellark> Saviq: ack.
<Wellark> mzanetti: done --^
<mzanetti> Wellark: ack. starting on it now
<Cimi> mzanetti, count emblem is on the right
<Wellark> Saviq, tsdgeos, mzanetti. the branch will take care of this one also: https://bugs.launchpad.net/indicator-network/+bug/1267135
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1267135 in Network Menu "network-indicator should provide the "Please enter SIM PIN" text" [High,Triaged]
<Wellark> unity8 .pot still has the strings
<tsdgeos> do we have a --channel=ubuntu-touch/ubuntu-rtm/14.10-proposed or should we still use --channel=ubuntu-touch/ubuntu-rtm/14.09-proposed ?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, no 14.10, no
<Saviq> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-rtm/
<Saviq> tsdgeos, 14.09 is just a name, not a date
<Saviq> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-rtm/+series
<tsdgeos> ok
<Wellark> Saviq: could we have 14.10 rtm and just be sync with utopic?
 * Wellark hides
<Saviq> Wellark, not like that would change much ;)
<Wellark> let's just make the RTM a rolling release following devel 15.04.. ;)
<tsdgeos> dpm: can you accept my typo fix at https://translations.launchpad.net/telephony-service/trunk/+pots/telephony-service/ca/+translate ? enviatsavui -> enviats avui
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: so Saviq said "pstolowski didn't understand what you were talking about yesterday"
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: what did i say you did not understand?
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, hey
<Saviq> pstolowski, that's re: non-interactive
<dpm> tsdgeos, done, thanks! https://translations.launchpad.net/telephony-service/trunk/+pots/telephony-service/ca/6/+translate
<pstolowski> Saviq, tsdgeos yeah. I had this short chat with paulliu http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8513234/ , and I thought it was something totally new like completly new non-interactive scopes
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: ah ok
<tsdgeos> all settled then
<tsdgeos> Saviq: what am i doing wrong? http://paste.ubuntu.com/8513258/
<tsdgeos> or is it just bad luck?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, apport-cli it first
<tsdgeos> Saviq: full command line?
<mzanetti> Wellark: please set the commit message and add the checklist
<Saviq> tsdgeos, so that it collects info from the host (retrace is meant to be ran outside of the originating host)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, apport-cli file.crash
<Saviq> tsdgeos, then, after it does its thing, K for Keep
<Saviq> tsdgeos, then you can use retrace
<Saviq> Wellark, is the status in bug #1361074 correct?
<ubot5> bug 1361074 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Dual-SIM support for PIN unlock dialog" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1361074
<tsdgeos> Saviq: same thing :/
<Saviq> tsdgeos, if you apport-cli it
<Saviq> tsdgeos, and go "View"
<Saviq> tsdgeos, are the mentioned fields there?
<Cimi> mzanetti, on tryLauncher, count emblem is on the right
<mzanetti> Cimi: but it grows to the left
<Saviq> Wellark, and bug #1359226
<ubot5> bug 1359226 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Black screen with text on top left when wrong SIM PIN" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1359226
<tsdgeos> Saviq: somebody messed up translations and i have V for send and V for view
<mzanetti> Cimi: I have my design weekly hangout in 10 mins. will ask vesa what to do with it
<tsdgeos> ...
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ;)
<Saviq> LANG=C to the rescue :)
<Cimi> mzanetti, currently I put that the count emblem covers the pin
<Cimi> mzanetti, but I think that we should not worry about 1839021427423 items not read :)
<Cimi> mzanetti, how many digits before reaching the top left corner_
<Cimi> ?
<Cimi> you must be a very popular guy on facebook! :D
<tsdgeos> Saviq: indeed Package is missing
<Saviq> tsdgeos, that .crash file isn't from your phone is it?
<mzanetti> Cimi: just because it doesn't happen for you we should still solve it properly. I guess I'm fine with shortening the count emblem... I'll let you know in half an hour
<tsdgeos> Saviq: it is
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ah it's a click cash...
<Saviq> crash
<Saviq> tsdgeos, not sure retrace supports that yet
<Cimi> mzanetti, 999+
<Saviq> tsdgeos, let me talk to pitti
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ok
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i'm going to wipe the phone soon, do you want me to keep the .crash file
<tsdgeos> ?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, well, you wanted to investigate the crash didn't you :D
<tsdgeos> Saviq: well it was a "oh it crashed let's see if it's very obvious"
<Saviq> tsdgeos, you can always put it back to /var/crash
<tsdgeos> more than really "wanting"
<Saviq> tsdgeos, and go whoopsie-upload-all
<paulliu> tsdgeos: I'll fix those conflicts. wait.
<Saviq> tsdgeos, that will upload it to errors.ubuntu.com
<dednick> been seeing a lot of this in testXX recently. WARNING: qmltestrunner::UnknownTestFunc() QTest::qSleep() should have taken 10000000ns, but actually took 18287179ns!
<dednick> anyone know?
<Saviq> dednick, should be benign, it's just saying that it can't keep up rendering
<Saviq> dednick, is probably because of using Gallium in xvfb
<Saviq> so gl on cpu
<Saviq> dednick, or is that outside of xvfb?
<dednick> Saviq: hm. when i see it the test fails normally.
<dednick> Saviq: outside
<dednick> make test
<Saviq> dednick, hmm that'd be new then
<dednick> Saviq: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8513345/
<dednick> Saviq: though not sure it's related to that qSleep warning in that case
<Saviq> dednick, nah, it's a segv
<Saviq> dednick, that warning is just that, a warning
<tsdgeos> Saviq: this is my crash of unity8 http://paste.ubuntu.com/8513352/
<tsdgeos> not very useful it seems to be honest :/
<Saviq> tsdgeos, anything interesting in the log?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, and anyway I think I saw that before already
<tsdgeos> not really anything interesting
<tsdgeos> ok
 * tsdgeos cleanses the phone
<Saviq> tsdgeos, that's the one on SIM unlock?
 * Saviq just got that, let's see
<tsdgeos> Saviq: yep
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, same here, it's a dbus-cpp crash
<Wellark> Saviq: correct, in which sense?
<Wellark> mzanetti: will do
<Wellark> was on a hangout
<Saviq> tsdgeos, https://errors.ubuntu.com/problem/6edea87015728b4d954e6bfab317afe987a0c636
<Saviq> Wellark, in progress status
<tsdgeos> Saviq: yeah that one
<dednick> Saviq: hm. never see it crash when manually running command given by 'make testXX -n'
<dednick> nevermind. it just did!
<Wellark> Saviq: yes. they are
<Wellark> Saviq: https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-api-team/indicator-network/dual_sim_pin_unlock/+merge/237386
<Saviq> Wellark, yeah, 'cause I just put them in in progress ;)
<Wellark> Saviq: well, there is the "master" bug
<Wellark> which is the "Dual Sim Unlocking"
<Wellark> but as LP does not support any other relation between bugs than duplicates
<Wellark> I'm just using the branch related bugs to put them together
<Wellark> Saviq: https://pastebin.canonical.com/117926/
<Wellark> Saviq: line2 2
<Wellark> *22
<Saviq> Wellark, kk
<Wellark> one branch to find them, one branch to close them all..
<mzanetti> Cimi: https://code.launchpad.net/~cimi/unity8/redesign-pinned-apps/+merge/237371/comments/582000
<larsu> what's unity-shell-application?
<larsu> unity8 build requires it
<mzanetti> Wellark: it doesn't shake when entering the pin wrong
<dednick_> Saviq: hm.
<dednick_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8513573/
<Saviq> dednick_, you can install qtbase5-dbg to get more symbols
<Saviq> dednick_, but indeed that crash suggests in your case that warning isn't benign
<Wellark> mzanetti: filled in the checklist
<Wellark> mzanetti: your bug, not mine ;)
<Wellark> mzanetti: clear(true);
<mzanetti> Wellark: no
<Wellark> that should shake
<dednick_> Saviq: i'll just post it to qt.
<mzanetti> Wellark: it shakes fine in the lockscreen
<Wellark> mzanetti: did you actually compile the required version of i-network as well?
<Wellark> mzanetti: like stated in the MP description? ;)
<mzanetti> Wellark: ah right... that might be... compiling currently, sorry
<Wellark> mzanetti: just check the code for now, let's do final testing when the silo is ready
<larsu> dednick_: this error (missing unity-shell-application) only occurs in your branch. Anything special I need to do to build it?
<mzanetti> Wellark: there's more
<Wellark> mzanetti: it will take you forever to build the i-network
<Wellark> as it it _heavy_ for the arm compiler
<mzanetti> Wellark: do you perhaps have a binary for me?
<Wellark> mzanetti: nope.
<Wellark> mzanetti: wait for jenkins
<dednick_> larsu: you probably need to update unity8 build-deps. or merge with trunk
<Wellark> mzanetti: we have machines to build packages, don't bother doing it manually ;)
<mzanetti> Wellark: jenkins failed on it
<mzanetti> Wellark: https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-api-team/indicator-network/dual_sim_pin_unlock/+merge/237386
<Wellark> stupid jenkins
<larsu> dednick_: merging with trunk makes it work. Weird, but thanks
<mzanetti> Wellark: cc1plus: all warnings being treated as errors :D
<Wellark> mzanetti: hah!
<mzanetti>  error: unused parameter 'depth'
<Wellark> mzanetti: gimme a seck
<dednick_> larsu: dependencies have changed. you've probably upgraded u8 build-deps since i last rebased the branch
<larsu> dednick_: might be, I built trunk first
<larsu> why does build.sh insist on making my machine crawl to a halt?
<larsu> n_processors+1 is a bad idea...
<tsdgeos> why?
<larsu> because I'd like to scroll in firefox while building...
<tsdgeos> you should get a better kernel :D
<tsdgeos> scrolling in firefox while building works for em
<larsu> glad it works for you
<tsdgeos> anyway if you don't want you can always just go inside builddir and type make
<Wellark> mzanetti: ok, pushed ;(
<Wellark> *;)
<mzanetti> :D
<mzanetti> ack, thanks
<mzanetti> Wellark: that MP lacks the commit message too
<larsu> tsdgeos: right :)
<Wellark> mzanetti: thanks. updated.
<Wellark> Saviq: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1377812
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1377812 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Pull down indicator menu not working properly" [Undecided,New]
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: can you not send the "Others" category if there is nothing inside it?
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, i guess i can, yeah ;)
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: cool :)
<Saviq> tsdgeos, so it's only your branch that has so many failures, others have two or three, but in your case unity8-dash seems to crash / exit straight away
<tsdgeos> yeah :S
<Saviq> mzanetti, https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/unity8/sourceSizeBackground/+merge/236021 is wrong
<Saviq> there's a reason for https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/croppedImageMinimumSourceSize/+merge/233319
<mzanetti> Wellark: is the PUK defined to be *always* 16 chars? or can there be different lengths?
<mzanetti> Saviq: tell me
<Saviq> mzanetti, I don't have 16 chars in my PUK
<tsdgeos> 8 chars here
<Saviq> mzanetti, http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5/qml-qtquick-image.html#sourceSize-prop
<mzanetti> err, yeah, I meant 8
<Saviq> mzanetti, sourceSize defines a bounding box
<Saviq> mzanetti, so if you have a portrait phone
<Saviq> and a landscape wallpaper
<Saviq> the image will be scaled down to *fit* within sourceSize
<Saviq> and then scaled up again to fill the screen
<mzanetti> I see
<Saviq> mzanetti, truth be told the wallpaper should be prepared when you're setting it
<Saviq> mzanetti, because you might want to rotate / crop / pan
<facundobatista> Hola
<Saviq> mzanetti, the image should just be saved at the screen size
<mzanetti> Saviq: yeah, I guess you're right
<Saviq> mzanetti, in any case, we should file a bug against Qt, there should be a way to make sourceSize scale to *best fit*
<mzanetti> Saviq: please do. I'm in the middle of testing indicator-network
<Saviq> because otherwise we need to load the image, find out its aspect ratio and then reload it once we know that
<larsu> dednick_: it's very hard for me to reproduce this (I managed to get there only twice after a lot of trying...)
<mzanetti> Wellark: ok, here's some first feedback: https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-api-team/indicator-network/dual_sim_pin_unlock/+merge/237386/comments/582044
<larsu> dednick_: what I do see is that sometimes when disabling flight mode, wifi isn't turned back on
<larsu> dednick_: (after enabling and disabling it a lot)
<larsu> dednick_: brb, door
<dednick_> larsu: how quickly are you changing the flightmode? you clicking each time, or just holding enter?
<larsu> dednick_: holding enter (but tried both)
<larsu> dednick_: is the switch updating immediately or wating for the Changed reply from the service?
<dednick_> larsu: hm. i can get it happening quite often. hold for a second, check, hold, check, etc
<dednick_> larsu: changing immediately.
<larsu> dednick_: I bet that is the sync problem...
<larsu> dednick_: you can't be sure that the service changes the action's state, you need to wait for the reply
<larsu> dednick_: network either doesn't send it in some cases, or sends it with a state that you don't expect in the ui
<larsu> (I'm still guessing btw)
 * larsu looks at i-network code
<dednick_> larsu: it's getting to the server and changing. but then it changes back and i dont get the update.
<dednick_> larsu: i've put a bunch of traces into the indicator code
<larsu> dednick_: I'd love to be able to test this without killing my wifi all the time...
<dednick_> larsu: ha. ya.
<dednick_> larsu: actually, i think you can force it so that it doenst turn off.
<larsu> dednick_: it seems to do it again after switching a couple of times. Or is there a setting for that?
<dednick_> larsu: you should be able to anyway. theres some soft switch thing. perhaps it's not working correctly
<larsu> dednick_: anyhow, another possibility is that the menu tracker doesn't notify you of changes if the state didn't actually change (according to its internal copy of the state), and these two states are out of sync
<Wellark> mzanetti: why are you reviewing the indicator.code? :D
<larsu> dednick_: but it's weird that this is the only switch where this happens
<Wellark> mzanetti: stop that. it might get you a brain damage
<Wellark> mzanetti: Satoris will hande that ;)
<mzanetti> Wellark: I'm not reviewing that code
<mzanetti> Wellark: I'm testing it
<mzanetti> and I think those issues are in the i-n code, nit in unity8
<Wellark> mzanetti: I saw you made a comment about the code!
<Wellark> mzanetti: let's see
<mzanetti> so I've put those comments in there
<dednick_> larsu: i think there's two things changing the state of the flight mode. i think that maybe when changing "off"->"on"->"off": when the server actually changes the backend flightmode asynchronously it gets re-validated to "on" and will change it again.
<Wellark> mzanetti: thanks! :)
<mzanetti> Wellark: no... didn't even look at the code if i-n
<mzanetti> s/if/of/
<Wellark> mzanetti: although I still want you to put a webkit component inside the dialogs so that I can have formatted text!
<mzanetti> Wellark: not happening
<Wellark> mzanetti: boo
<mzanetti> :D
<larsu> dednick_: right, but you should get the change signal then... this works for every other switch
<Wellark> mzanetti: you broke the joining somehow I see! :)
<mzanetti> I broke it?
<mzanetti> :D
<Wellark> mzanetti: I didn't even realize there were spaces missing
<mzanetti> Wellark: well, that seems to be fixable quite easily...
<Wellark> yep
<dednick_> larsu: ya. the property change kinda comes "slowly" over the bus, but never picked up by the gaction
<larsu> dednick_: do you have dbus logs between unity8 and indicator-network when the issue occurs for you?
<mzanetti> Wellark: more problematic is the issue that I can't unlock a PUK-locked sim card
<Wellark> mzanetti: I would still love to have a <p> for the individual sections ;)
<Wellark> mzanetti: well, sure. but did you see the indicator requesting for PUK code?
<Wellark> *dialog
<Wellark> *thingy
<dednick_> larsu: i can get them.
<mzanetti> yes... it says enter your PUK
<mzanetti> Wellark: I do that, it crashes
<Wellark> mzanetti: there you go. the bug was about indicator asking for SIM instead of PUK
<Wellark> WONTFIX
<mzanetti> dude
<Wellark> :P
<mzanetti> are you serious now?
<Wellark> I'm just messing with you
<mzanetti> ah
<Wellark> and seems it's working
<mzanetti> it is
<Wellark> mzanetti: me and Satoris will take care of the indicator side
<Wellark> is there anything in the unity8 MP that needs fixing?
<Wellark> btw, does it shake?
<Wellark> on error?
<mzanetti> yeah, it does now..
<Wellark> good.
<Wellark> with the nice vibrations as well?
<mzanetti> Wellark: but I'm not sure if its ok yet, given I immediately locked my card requireing the PUK now I can't see the SIM dialog any more
<dednick_> larsu: ah. i think i know why you can't reproduce it easily. i had to mod my u8 so that the indicator wouldn't disapear. on desktop the panel item is set to invisible when flight mode is enabled.
<Wellark> mzanetti: we won't land until me and Jussi approve the i-network side
<Wellark> so any remaining bugs will get fixed in couple of hours
<dednick_> larsu: you might be able to use the indicators-client though
<Wellark> mzanetti: you can unlock your SIM now with ofono scripts
<Wellark> just enable developer mode
<larsu> dednick_: the panel item stays and turns into an airplane for me (in unity8-shell)
<mzanetti> Wellark: awesome. those branches are my prio #1 for today. let me know when you fixed something and I'll re-review immediately
<dednick_> larsu: ah. weird
<Wellark> mzanetti: /usr/share/ofono/scripts/reset-pin  --help
<Wellark> /usr/share/ofono/scripts/reset-pin [PATH] puk_type puk pin
<Wellark> path is either /ril_0 or /ril_1
<mzanetti> Wellark: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8514025/ :P
<Wellark> mzanetti: and now, stop breaking things!
<mzanetti> Wellark: want more? http://paste.ubuntu.com/8514028/
<mzanetti> :D
<mzanetti> Wellark: going for a run now. will be back in an hour
<Wellark> mzanetti: you are using it wrong
<Wellark> :)
<mzanetti> Wellark: just fix the crash so I can unlock it via UI
<mzanetti> :D
<mzanetti> see you later
<Wellark> mzanetti: ok
<dednick> larsu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8514044/
<dednick> larsu: my u8 was showing airplane mode enabled, but desktop was disabled.
<dednick> larsu: perhaps i should try with update state rather than activate. at least will get info in the log which state i last set it too.
<larsu> dednick: thanks. This also points to the problem being that you update the switch immediately. Assuming airplane.enabled is false in the beginning, you activate it 11 times, making the switch state true (assuming you toggle each time)
<larsu> but you only get one changed signal, setting it to false
<larsu> also, you're gone :/
<dednick> larsu: settings the action state seems to work, but i think it might just be because the network indicator doesnt seem to handle that.
<dednick> i think it's relying on activates.
<larsu> dednick: did you get my messages from before?
<larsu> 13:53 < larsu> dednick: thanks. This also points to the problem being that you update the switch immediately.  Assuming airplane.enabled is false in the beginning, you activate it 11 times, making the  switch state true (assuming you toggle each time)
<larsu> 13:54 < larsu> but you only get one changed signal, setting it to false
<dednick> larsu: why do we only get one changed signal?
<larsu> dednick: like I said before, SetState *requests* a state change. You cannot be sure that it happens. You must update the UI only on Chnaged signals
<dednick> larsu: well, we can't really do that. think about sliders....
<dednick> larsu: why would it not happen? only if something went wrong.
<larsu> dednick: I don't know. My point is it is up to i-network (and probably a bug in there)
<larsu> dednick: ya, there's the problem of responsiveness
<dednick> larsu: for every activate cycle, we should get at least one state change. (assuming we end up on a different state)
<dednick> larsu: as in (true->false->true) may not give us a change notification, but (true->false->true->false) always will right?
<larsu> dednick: why? That results in unnecessary dbus calls...
<dednick> but it might only give one.
<larsu> dednick: and it would still be wrong in the case that the state doesn't change but your switch assumes it does
<larsu> dednick: yes, true->false->true->false always sends an update
<larsu> dednick: the other one only if they're slow enough
<larsu> dednick: rather, when i-network gives control back to the main loop
<Mirv> scopes scrolling on the utopic image \o/
<Mirv> muuuch better!
<Mirv> next step: constant 60fps
<larsu> dednick: as for the responsiveness issue, we have a couple of ideas on how to fix that. Involves timers and intermediate states :)
<davidcalle> Mirv, indeed, and "pull to refresh" has landed to :)
<Mirv> davidcalle: ooh, just tried! :)
<larsu> dednick: nothing that needs to be solved now, obviously
<larsu> dednick: quickest fix now is for the switch to listen to the changed signal as well as toggling itself
<larsu> dednick: this might lead to some jumping, but that's better than being out of sync
<dednick> larsu: we do listen to the change signal :) that's what i'm saying
<dednick> we activate and change the value straight away. but we also listen for changes in the toggle.
<dednick> *activate and change the switch
<dednick> larsu: unitymenumodel isn't picking up the action-state-changed signal from the bus
<larsu> dednick: as in, gtk_simple_action_observer_state_changed() is not called?
<larsu> dednick: I'm unsure about the higher levels since you added the event queuing stuff
<larsu> dednick: but it looks like this signal is just passed through
<dednick> larsu: gtk_action_muxer_group_action_state_changed isn't called
<dednick> wasn't sure which one to listen for
<dednick> larsu: let me try check that again.
<larsu> dednick, Wellark: btw, action names may not have dots in them
<larsu> shouldn't be an issue here (I hope)
<Wellark> larsu:
<Wellark> g_action_name_is_valid ()
<Wellark> action_name is valid if it consists only of alphanumeric characters, plus '-' and '.'.
<Wellark> we have dots
<Wellark> like wifi.enable
<Wellark> fligtmode.enabled
<larsu> Wellark: right, but it might cause problems when muxing them. But I guess you're right, this really shouldn't be an issue. Sorry.
<Wellark> larsu: no need to be sorry about :)
<larsu> Wellark: muxers only prepend namespaces with dots and only check for the prefix. Never an issue
<larsu> Wellark: ;)
<Wellark> mzanetti: you tested silo 21 on krillin, right+
<Wellark> ?
<mzanetti> Wellark: no.. I didn't test silo21 at all
<mzanetti> I compiled it myself
<mzanetti> Wellark: will test now
<mzanetti> on krillin, yes
<dandrader> tsdgeos, so, fixed the last problem I found in touchOwnership branch. What's next for it?
<larsu> dednick: any news?
<tsdgeos> dandrader: there's an issue with the combined branch of yours + mine, in which depending on how lucky/quick/something you are
<tsdgeos> when swiping up to show the list
<Wellark> mzanetti: blah, I suck at this testing
<tsdgeos> the dash also scrolls up a bit
<tsdgeos> dandrader: i understand that should not happen?
<dednick> larsu: yeah. looks like the internal value for the change coming through is the same as the last value set, so it's not getting the update and re-validating the state of the switch.
<Wellark> mzanetti: as I keep entering the correct pin all the time
<Wellark> mzanetti: btw, a pr0 tip
<dednick> larsu: i mean the value coming on the bus is the same as the internal state value.
<Wellark> by toggling flightmode you can get the modem to ask for pin again (unless you got to the puk stage)
<larsu> dednick: "internal" to what? The switch or the menu tracker?
<larsu> dednick: I'm not sure if the signal is sent from the tracker if it is not needed
<dednick> larsu: the action.
<dednick> larsu: it doesnt even get to unitymenumodel level
<dandrader> tsdgeos, it should as initially the event is going to the flickable until the DDA decides to have it. although my latest commit might improve it as flickable is mouseevent based and there was a problem with grabTouch vs. qt mouse pointer emulation that I fixed/workedaround
<larsu> dednick: right, because it assumes you wait for the state changed signal before updating the ui
<larsu> dednick: let me check if this is the case though
<dednick> larsu: ya. i'm guessing the "toggle" property is in the correct state. it's just the ui that's wrong.
<tsdgeos> dandrader: ah, and fix the whitespace issue in your branch
<dandrader> tsdgeos, done
<dednick> larsu: i think there's some loss of activations happening in indicator-network. we tell it "set flight mode" = true -> false -> true -> false, and it ends up going to 'true'.
<dednick> which is the validation failure
<tsdgeos> dandrader: what do you think about filing a qt bug + testcase for that bug you mention?
<mzanetti> Cimi: approved
<Cimi> mzanetti, thanks
<larsu> dednick: right, this is the i-network bug I talked about. Wellark, have fun ;)
<larsu> dednick: still, the ui should not get out of sync
<larsu> dednick: assumption is correct: gtkmenutrackeritem caches the state and only notifies when it changes
<dednick> larsu: yeah. only was round it without laggy response is to add some sort of validation timeout
<larsu> dednick: we could also always send the signal, but that sounds a bit hacky...
<larsu> dednick: it would be a quick fix though, in case this is very urgent
<Wellark> larsu: ?
<dednick> larsu: i'm not even sure it gets to gktmenutrackeritem. i think it's internal to the gaction.
<larsu> Wellark: activating airplane.enabled 11 times in quick succession should leave it enabled, but it is disabled
<Saviq> WHOAAA green CI run
<Saviq> *crazy*
<dednick> dont believe you!
<dednick> prove it
<Wellark> larsu: how quick?
<dandrader> tsdgeos, commented on the MP
<Saviq> mzanetti, it *did* pass https://code.launchpad.net/~cimi/unity8/redesign-pinned-apps/+merge/237371/comments/582087 ;)
<mzanetti> Saviq: yeah... I hadn't refreshed
<dednick> Saviq: wow. been awhile since i've seen one of those
<Wellark> larsu: and no, not necessarily, if any call to enable/disableFlightMode actually fails
<mzanetti> Saviq: and looked at the previous results
<Wellark> then it reverts back to the original state
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah I know ;)
<dednick> did Cimi disable all the tests ;)
<Saviq> dednick, indeed
<Cimi> hah
<mzanetti> makes me feel bad
<mzanetti> I failed 3 weeks to get the tests green
<larsu> Wellark: ah, not your bug then :)
<Cimi> I was surprised too guys
<mzanetti> Saviq comes back and it works on the second day
<Saviq> ← that guy
<Cimi> we need to bring tags back at least
<greyback> heh
<Saviq> you're just scared of me are ya
<Cimi> ← that guy had the first branch where CI passed
<Wellark> larsu: but the problem at hand is that what ever is exported from the service is not properly picked up by the indicator-service on unity8 side
<larsu> Wellark: yep. It toggles even though it shouldn't
<larsu> dednick: so ... is adding a timeout after which you look at the property okay to add for you?
<Saviq> guys, anyone noticed the phone resuming *real* slow since yesterday or so? there's a brightness fade-in, but it only starts after a second or two after I press the power button
<Saviq> it's more visible on mako apparently
<dednick> larsu: i'll have a think about it. probably the only way forward
<Saviq> but sometimes it ends up showing the power off dialog
<Saviq> gets confused a lot
<Saviq> ah
<Saviq> dbus-daemon at 100% cpu, that explains things
<Wellark> Saviq: use dbus-monitor and see who the offender is
<tsdgeos> dandrader: i also had another issue, but reading your last patch that may very well fix it, so i'll install the newer version and see what happens
<dandrader> tsdgeos, ok. keep me posted
<tsdgeos> dandrader: though i think that if it keeps happening that you scroll up before the drag happens, we may need to add some special thing because it really looks weird :/
<Saviq> Wellark, nothing special, looks like it's just dbus-daemon that got nasty
<Saviq> Wellark, it's the system daemon
<Saviq> well, NM does update signals often, but doesn't really spam
<Wellark> dbus-daemon got nasty!?
<Wellark> oh dear..
<Saviq> Wellark, yeah, I know...
<Wellark> Saviq: could it be something registering a gazillion of watchers to it and the CPU concumption getting through the roof by dbus-daemon just being busy relaying signals to those watchers
<Saviq> Wellark, sure, I imagine so, had to reboot already...
<Wellark> Saviq: please file a bug, we need to resolve what is causing it
<Wellark> at least you have seen it now
<Saviq> Wellark, if I can reproduce, I will
<Wellark> Saviq: seeing it even once is enough :)
<mzanetti> Saviq: do we have some make try* to test app previews? something like the cardtool?
<dednick> larsu: hm. i wonder if we should move away from activate and use update state for toggles. that way the internal data will match the ui and when a change notification comes in, then it will get signaled since they don't match.
<Saviq> mzanetti, you're asking me? ;)
<Saviq> mzanetti, I wasn't even here when that landed
<mzanetti> yeah, I am :)
<mzanetti> Saviq: what landed?
<mzanetti> nothing landed :D
<Saviq> mzanetti, define "app preview" then
<Saviq> mzanetti, you mean dash previews?
<dednick> larsu: although it wont help if the server fails to switch
<mzanetti> yes. well, the ones in the app store
<Saviq> mzanetti, then no, there's separate tryFooWidget, nothing combining them together, really
<mzanetti> hmm... brendand doesn't believe that bug is fixed as long as he doesn't see it...
<mzanetti> and we don't get it from the scopes server yet
<Saviq> which one?
<mzanetti> Saviq: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1282460
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1282460 in unity-scope-click (Ubuntu) "Missing rating info in app preview header" [High,Triaged]
<Saviq> mzanetti, tryPreviewHeader
<mzanetti> Saviq: tried that... doesn't really look like what I'm looking for
<Saviq> mzanetti, and that bug is fixed for unity8, that doesn't yet mean it's fixed for the click scope, he can't gate us on that
<Saviq> mzanetti, what are you looking for? the attributes are there
<Saviq> mzanetti, the fact that no scope uses it yet can't block the release of unity8, that's bs
<mzanetti> Saviq: not saying he blocks on it... he just asked a while... I tried to find something that shows it to him, that's all
<Saviq> mzanetti, the fact that there are no tests for it, that might be a problem :P
<mzanetti> yeah
<mzanetti> Saviq: we'd need some previewTool ideally
<mzanetti> like cardTool
<Saviq> mzanetti, you mean tryPreview, like we have tryCard, sure, just there was no real need for it yet, but that wouldn't be difficult to do
<mzanetti> yep
<larsu> dednick: right, same issue
<Wellark> mzanetti: something weird going on with the popup
<Wellark> I can actually get it if I get the SIM to require PUK code
<Wellark> but there should be two additionals before that
<Wellark> one saying "this is your last attempt"
<Wellark> and then followed by "now you did it. learn how to type."
<Wellark> ok. I will check locally first
<Wellark> what's going on
 * Wellark goes to set up some ofono-phonesims
<mzanetti> Wellark: I haven't seen those popups either
<mzanetti> only the one that I screenshotted
<Wellark> mzanetti: can I insert linebreaks to the popup?
<Wellark> '\n' or '<br>' ?
<Wellark> oh, well.. let's worry about formatting once the stuff is actually in
<Wellark> at least there is text there
<mzanetti> Wellark: the problem is, if you do that, it will turn off auto line wrapping
<mzanetti> Wellark: so you'd need to wrap everything yourself, but that obviously doesn't resize with the ui then
<Wellark> mzanetti: right
<Wellark> now I remember
<Wellark> mzanetti: so, whatabout that webkit component? ;
<Wellark> )
<Wellark> it's just a simple matter from changing the Label to WebKitView, right ;)
<Wellark> mzanetti: ok, fixing the PUK now
<mzanetti> awesomes
<Wellark> mzanetti: how do i disable the lockscreen on desktop?
<mzanetti> err... usually you need enable that
<mzanetti> Wellark: what are you running?
<Wellark> mzanetti: running unity8 straight from the shadow build dir
<Wellark> oh, never mind
<Wellark> I will just do a link
<mzanetti> Wellark: run it with ./run.sh
<Wellark> mzanetti: well, how do I set up unity8 build from QtC ?
<Wellark> I just opened the branch CMakeLists.txt and did let qtc to create the shadow build dir
<mzanetti> Wellark: I usually just open the CMakeLists.txt and point the build dir to $srcdir/builddir
<mzanetti> Wellark: yeah.. for some reason we require the builddir being inside $srcdir
<mzanetti> at least when working with the script we have, like build.sh and run.sh
<Wellark> mzanetti: any idea what is this about now
<Wellark> file:///home/antti/branches/unity8/dual_sim_pin_unlock/qml//Panel/Indicators/MessageMenuItemFactory.qml:98:9: Menus.SimpleMessageMenu is not a type
<mzanetti> Wellark: hmm... sounds like a missing dep. dednick do you know what up with this? ^
<Wellark> oh, I just have an outdated ubunty-settings-components package
<tsdgeos> dandrader: can you try the joint branch of bottomlist+touchownership
<tsdgeos> and give a try the swiping from bottom
<tsdgeos> because your explanation you gave me before
<tsdgeos> seems like it should always move the dash a bit
<tsdgeos> but it is not that
<tsdgeos> and it actually sometimes moves stuff even if the drag is already in place (i think)
<dandrader> tsdgeos, it's in a silo right? what's url?
<tsdgeos> so feels like something that should actually be fixed
<tsdgeos> dandrader: it's a ppa
<tsdgeos> ppa:unity-team/phone-right-edge
<tsdgeos> dandrader: ↑
<dandrader> tsdgeos, the latest&greatest is built there already?
<tsdgeos> dandrader: it misses a few tweaks for the search header from my branch, but it has everything from yours
<kgunn> robotfuel: even taking a video with your phone of the hung device as you attempt to interact with it on bug 1377332
<ubot5> bug 1377332 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "UI randomly freezes" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1377332
<kgunn> would be helpful
<kgunn> i realize screenshot would be great...but understand the system might not be capable
<tsdgeos> kgunn: robotfuel: are we sure it's not just that it's crashing?
<robotfuel> tsdgeos: there are no crash files
<tsdgeos> ok :)
<robotfuel> kgunn: okay, I'll get a video the next time it happens.
<kgunn> robotfuel: tsdgeos ....i wonder if it could be the OOM killer, killing system stuff it's not supposed to
<kgunn> altho from https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1377332/comments/1
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1377332 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "UI randomly freezes" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<kgunn> it doesn't look extremely low
<robotfuel> kgunn: I uploaded the syslog so there is a record of everything it killed
<robotfuel> kgunn: it did kill a lot of stuff, but I didn't notice system stuff.
<kgunn> eegads....
<kgunn> Oct 3 16:41:47 ubuntu-phablet kernel: [ 649.342591] (0)[14937:pkill]Killing 'qmlscene'
<kgunn> tsdgeos: ^ that could be a problem ?
<tsdgeos> hmmm
<tsdgeos> qmlscene is not the unity8 ui
<tsdgeos> but i guess it's not good killing happened
<tsdgeos> so if it's an oom or something else
<tsdgeos> may be that something went crazy
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: this looks suspicious: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-deb-autopilot-runner-mako/5262/?
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: happens on your cleanup branch for the Dash ListItems
<kgunn> i'm not real familiar with syslog format....
<kgunn> what's the difference between these 2?
<kgunn> Oct 3 17:01:17 ubuntu-phablet kernel: [ 1819.695361] (3)[30019:QSGRenderThread]Killing 'qmlscene' (26395), adj 798
<kgunn> Oct 3 16:41:47 ubuntu-phablet kernel: [ 649.342591] (0)[14937:pkill]Killing 'qmlscene'
<kgunn> if anyone knows  ? @unity ^
<mzanetti> kgunn: OOM killer
<mzanetti> it killed some app
<kgunn> mzanetti: so one is like normal shutdown?
<kgunn> and the other one is a process kill from oom killer
<mzanetti> let me verify
<mzanetti> kgunn: I think both are oom
<mzanetti> kgunn: yeah, both are from OOM
<mzanetti> kgunn: it just says who tried to request more mem
<kgunn> mzanetti: thanks...how did  you discern that ?
<mzanetti> watching syslog and starting apps until OOM kicked in
<mzanetti> also closing manually doesn't produce any entry here
<kgunn> mzanetti: ah...so like in this case
<kgunn> Oct 3 17:44:46 ubuntu-phablet kernel: [ 1218.721039] (3)[2479:Mir/IPC]Killing 'address-book-ap' (22012), adj 798,
<kgunn> mir asks for memory? and address-book-app gets killed
<kgunn> to provide it
<mzanetti> means Mir needs more, system doesn't have any, kills address book
<mzanetti> yep
 * kgunn learned something today :)
 * mzanetti too
<kgunn> ok, so it doesn't seem like a good idea i would think in the instance where QSGRenderThread needs more and 'qmlscene' gets killed
<kgunn> ....at least i would think
<mzanetti> well, qmlscene just means "any app"
<mzanetti> its a native app, but not from our internal ones, as they have their own binary
<mzanetti> most likely dropping letters, or the music player
<mzanetti> kgunn: I find the one with pkill much more interesting... seems the oom killer needed to kill some to continue normal operation :D
<mzanetti> well, not sure where the pkill invocation came from
<mzanetti> but sounds funny... killing an app to be able to runn kill
<Wellark> mzanetti: updated the indicator branch
<Wellark> all fixed
<Wellark> you can now enter your puk code
<mzanetti> Wellark: nice :) trying now.
<mzanetti> Wellark: is the silo already rebuilt with those updates?
<Wellark> and there was a random crash as I tried to be too clever with my ubuntu::i18n variadict template indexed argument substitution
<Wellark> mzanetti: dude. I just pushed :D
<mzanetti> ah ok
<mzanetti> no prob
<Wellark> mzanetti: now it's building
<Wellark> mzanetti: if you are hasty and want to build locally
<Wellark> please, also test that the PUK code retry counts work
<mzanetti> ack
<mzanetti> Wellark: nice. worked to unlock the card :)
<mzanetti> retrying for the count text
<Wellark> mzanetti: did you see any retrycount for the PUK ?
<Wellark> ok.
<Wellark> it might take one failed attempt to get them
<mzanetti> Wellark: I did not see it on the first time it asked
<Wellark> as for the pin
<mzanetti> Wellark: but yeah, I know the issue
<mzanetti> retrying entering it wrong now
<Wellark> mzanetti: remember: if you break it you get to keep both of the pieces ;)
<mzanetti> haha
<mzanetti> Wellark: looking *very* good now.
<Wellark> mzanetti: replied to your comment
<Wellark> now, please hurry up and approve the unity8 MP ;)
<dednick> ted: hey. how are the greeter and phone indicators profiles different? going to review mterrys branch.
<mzanetti> Wellark: doesn't sound too hard to me... couldn't just add xCanonicalPinPopupTitle to extendedData and that's it?
<ted> dednick, If you grab the silo there'll be a settings check box for "messages on welcome screen"
<ted> dednick, If you uncheck that there'll be no meta data in your media player when playing music.
<ted> dednick, Assuming silo'd indicator-sound.
<dednick> ted: ok, thanks
<ted> That's the easy one, it also changes sms messages, but then you have to text yourself, and that gets awkward.
 * ted hates it when he doesn't reply
<dednick> haha
<Wellark> mzanetti: it's plain murder
<Wellark> please trust me
<Wellark> :)
<Wellark> mzanetti: you would suggest that you file a bug against both i-network and unity8 and then we implement that $later
<cwayne> Cimi: how do I use the preview image slideshow?
<Cimi> cwayne, image gallery?
<Cimi> cwayne, is builtin
<kgunn> robotfuel: question on that bug, have you ever been able to produce this by hand?
<kgunn> robotfuel: starting to wonder if it might be OOM related but in the context of Autopilot
<kgunn> robotfuel: is it always when autopilot is running ?
<robotfuel> kgunn: I just had another freeze, no OOM killer
<robotfuel> kgunn: I just uploaded new logs to that bug
<kgunn> robotfuel: is this freeze by your doing? or autopilots ?
<robotfuel> kgunn: it's autopilot
<robotfuel> kgunn: I emailed video of this latest crash, it's not on the app selector screen. gmail is loading. the launcher is still displayed a bit.
<ted> mterry, Saviq, can I whine a little bit about the greeter profiles MR :-)
<mterry> ted, yes please, what's up?
<mterry> ted, oh about the review
<ted> mterry, It's not reviewed
<mterry> ted, I thought you had a problem with code
<ted> No, no issue there, just need a review.
<mterry> ted, I'll poke people in tomorrow's meeting if it hasn't happened yet
<Saviq> ted, sorry, it slipped through the cracks, I asked dednick to review this morning, but it must've slipped his TODO
<kgunn> thostr_: ^ it's happening :)
<kgunn> mterry: i've poked around and couldn't find the bug...but do you recall one about "wiping" user data after X wrong login attempts ?
<kgunn> and what was ever decided ?
<mterry> kgunn, I don't remember the bug number but we put the priority of enabling that feature relatively low.  We implemented support for it in unity8, just not pointed at any user setting
<mterry> kgunn, so it's disabled for now
<kgunn> ah....makes sense
<kgunn> mzanetti: ^
<thostr_> kgunn: yeah. will remind guys tomorrow morning then
<mterry> kgunn, but would be relatively easy to enable if we wanted
<kgunn> robotfuel: ok, so if i wanna run the same script you are to get the phone into that state....how would i do that ?
<kgunn> sorry if you provdided this once before
 * kgunn inspects his crib sheet
<robotfuel> kgunn: I just did some work to make that easier. I'll send you an email
<kgunn> robotfuel: ok..i did find some instructions i think i got from you in my crib sheet....but will always take "easier" :D
<robotfuel> kgunn: you have mail :)
<kgunn> robotfuel: thanks...
<kgunn> robotfuel: btw, i'm getting highly suspect of AP being involved...i've been beating the hell out of it for last few hours and haven't had one prob
<kgunn> other than OOM killing dash ain't so great
<kgunn> for the user
<robotfuel> kgunn: autopilot isn't using introspection for this. It's just clicking and swiping the screen, so the autopilot part is lighter weight than when we normally run autopilot.
<kgunn> robotfuel: sure...
<kgunn> robotfuel: just weird you see it enough to call it "common" but no users report this
<robotfuel> kgunn: the most resource intensive part is a recent addition to try to take a screenshot to detect when the ui is frozen
<robotfuel> kgunn: I don't know how many users we have clicking and swiping the screen for hours at a time. jibel has reported seeing it without running the long running tests
<greyback> robotfuel: the most useful thing for us would be to attach gdb to the frozen process and grab as good a backtrace as possible
<robotfuel> kgunn: The password for when you image the phone has to be 1234. otherwise the screen won't unlock
<kgunn> sure
<robotfuel> greyback: I have some gdb backtraces attached, I don't know how good it will be because ddebs doesn't have packages for rtm
<greyback> robotfuel: does http://ddebs.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-rtm/ not have them?
<robotfuel> greyback: there are no symbols for unity8 when I tried
<greyback> looks like there are some, but I've no idea if the versions match http://ddebs.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-rtm/pool/universe/u/unity8/
<greyback> robotfuel: what the bug number?
<robotfuel> greyback: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1377332/comments/3
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1377332 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "UI randomly freezes" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<greyback> thanks
<greyback> hmm not a lot to go on. Thread3 I'm guessing is the Qt GUI thread, and that's blocked, which is not good
<greyback> aha Thread15 is a mir thread, is blocked on SessionAuthorizer::requestAuthorizationForSession
<greyback> which is waiting for the Qt GUI thread to reply to it
<greyback> but if GUI thread blocked, then it blocks Mir at that place
<greyback> robotfuel: so Qt GUI thread blocked for some reason - can't read more unfortunately. if you could install qtbase5-dbg and qtdeclarative5-dbg we might have more to go on
<robotfuel> greyback: okay I'll get those the next time it happens.
<greyback> robotfuel: thanks!
<robotfuel> greyback: no thank you :D
<greyback> robotfuel: any way I could repro it locally?
<robotfuel> greyback: yes. Maybe if I remove the looking for a crash it might make it easier.
<robotfuel> kgunn: ^ I'll have a new runner that doesn't stop when a crash occurs shortly.
<greyback> magic, thanks
<kgunn> robotfuel: can you run with the qtdeclarative5-dbg and qtbase5-dbg debug libs ?
<robotfuel> kgunn: yes I'll add those
<greyback> robotfuel: nice, thanks!
#ubuntu-unity 2014-10-08
<tsdgeos> Saviq: our ci stuff is again borked?
<tsdgeos> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/unity-phablet-qmluitests-utopic/1518/console ?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, lookin'
<Saviq> ugh, someone added a bad hook ERROR:pbuilderjenkins:H10strip_native_depends not found in hooks
<Saviq> at least for that job
<tsdgeos> it's similar to the other errors i've seen
<mzanetti> kgunn: hmmm. I'm sure I saw an option to enable that in the system settings at some point
<Saviq> tsdgeos, dude, ETOOMANYPHONES :P
<tsdgeos> sorry ^_^
<mzanetti> Saviq: do we have more details on this one now? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1378092
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1378092 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Dialer-app is getting sigstopped on greeter mode." [Critical,Triaged]
<mzanetti> should it just be closed?
<Saviq> let me try and repro
<Saviq> mzanetti, yeah, fixed
<mzanetti> Saviq: I really wonder why though :D
<mzanetti> Saviq: when reproducing with an older image it seems to totally mess up the window stack
<mzanetti> i.e. parts of the right edge animation have wrong z
<Wellark> mzanetti: you didn't top approve the unity8 branch of dual sim unlocking..
<Wellark> is there still something to do with it?
<mzanetti> Wellark: I think I did
<mzanetti> Wellark: now I top-approved too. forgot that before
<Wellark> mzanetti: thanks!
<dandrader> Cimi, how do I get to the welcome wizard?
<Cimi> dandrader, rm /home/phablet/.config/ubuntu-system-settings/wizard-has-run
<Cimi> dandrader, or somethings similar...
<dandrader> ok
<greyback> tsdgeos: with a little finger mashing, I managed to get this: http://imgur.com/rW6F5oo
<greyback> the entire lvwph is frozen now, but I can bring up the scopes view with a bottom edge swipe still
<tsdgeos> greyback: what branch is that? regular master?
<greyback> tsdgeos: yeah. I just imaged my device with today's devel-proposed and played
<tsdgeos> greyback: ouch
<tsdgeos> greyback: so the list is totally dead?
<greyback> tsdgeos: I was being a jerk though :) But the finger mashing test is good sometimes
<greyback> tsdgeos: yeah
<greyback> I just now tried to open the video scope via the scopes view thingy, and now the whole UI is frozen
<greyback> am working on a backtrace
<tsdgeos> greyback: looks as if the fix dandrader did for touch vs mouse clicks didn't really fix everything maybe?
<tsdgeos> greyback: since the bottom edge is touch and the rest is mouse
<greyback> tsdgeos: that's a possibility
<tsdgeos> dandrader: seen the comment i made on touchOwnership?
<mzanetti> Wellark: hmm... I think I found an issue
<dandrader> tsdgeos, will get to it in a bit
<tsdgeos> k
<greyback> dandrader: tsdgeos: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1378760
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1378760 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "[dash] managed to get listview stuck with pull to refresh exposed" [Undecided,New]
<dandrader> didn't know we had this "pull to refresh" feature...
<dandrader> greyback, what's a "stable device"?
<greyback> dandrader: anything I can do while I have the process running in this state?
<dandrader>  greyback does the bottom edge swipe to show dash overview still work?
<greyback> dandrader: no
<tsdgeos> pull to refresh does really nohing since it just piggy backs on the list dragging
<dandrader> hmm, then it doesn't seem to be an issue of missing touch events
<tsdgeos> greyback: where are you now at a scope?
<greyback> tsdgeos: stuck in scope view now
<dandrader> greyback, is unity8-dash running in the first place?
<dandrader> (who knows, might be suspended)
<greyback> dandrader: yes it was running
<tsdgeos> greyback: and left and right edges work, no?
<greyback> darn I managed to kill it
<greyback> tsdgeos: yes unity8 itself was fine
<Wellark> mzanetti: ?
 * Wellark goes lalala
<mzanetti> Wellark: https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-api-team/indicator-network/dual_sim_pin_unlock/+merge/237386/comments/582527
<Wellark> mzanetti: don't call it
<Wellark> mzanetti: the "unlockallmodems" bug was withdrawn from this MP
<mzanetti> Wellark: is there a replacement?
<greyback> dandrader: tsdgeos: managed to reproduce it again
<mzanetti> Wellark: the dialer app uses it afaik
<Cimi> if we do opacity: !hidden instead opacity: hidden ? 0.0 : 1.0 ??
<greyback> it takes a minute or two of 3 finger messing
<tsdgeos> greyback: :/ i tried and could get it to fail
<Cimi> can we do those js tricks or is ugly?
<facundobatista> Hola
<greyback> Cimi: ugly, it easier to understand what you're doing with the  ? 1 : 0 there
<mzanetti> Cimi: I personally don't like such things
<greyback> hmm, unity8-dash is continually creating & destroying a thread
<Wellark> mzanetti: nope, the dialer app does not use it
<mzanetti> managed to reproduce the stuck dash too
<Wellark> mzanetti: as it's not working
<mzanetti> Wellark: so what's the plan with that?
<Wellark> mzanetti: https://bugs.launchpad.net/indicator-network/+bug/1374082
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1374082 in indicator-network (Ubuntu) "no API to unlock a specific sim" [High,Triaged]
<mzanetti> Wellark: right... in unity we'd still need to unlock all though
<Wellark> mzanetti: I'm aware of that
<mzanetti> ok
<Wellark> mzanetti: there's only one me, so I can't fix everything at the same time ;)
<Wellark> mzanetti: it will be there
<mzanetti> greyback: tsdgeos: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1378760/comments/4
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1378760 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "[dash] managed to get listview stuck with pull to refresh exposed" [Undecided,New]
<mzanetti> Wellark: ack
<greyback> mzanetti: nice
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: that has nothing to do with greyback's bug though
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: since it recovers nicely (or at least does for me)
<mzanetti> oh...
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: does it recover for you?
<mzanetti> yes... it recovers with more interaction..
 * mzanetti tries harder
<tsdgeos> i mean sure it's a bug that probably needs fixing
<tsdgeos> but not as bad as what greyback said
<greyback> yep, I managed to make it recover too
<mzanetti> greyback: I guess you can tell us if its the same or if yours is different :)
<greyback> mzanetti: mine is different, as I cannot make it recover
<greyback> bt
<mzanetti> heh, works horizontally too
<mzanetti> oh... now I have it stuck too
<dandrader> tsdgeos, pushed your forceNonInteractive thing
<dandrader> tsdgeos, also used status instead of currentStatus. the latter was created just to help fill up previousStatus.
<tsdgeos> dandrader: can you merge to listOnBottomSwipe_touchOwnership and then request a build at https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-ui-team/+recipe/unity8-overviewlist ?
<tsdgeos> have to run for food now
<Wellark> mzanetti: you forgot to restore the top approved:
<Wellark> mzanetti: https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-api-team/indicator-network/dual_sim_pin_unlock/+merge/237386
<mzanetti> Wellark: I'm quite sure there wasn't one before
<mzanetti> at least I didn't remove it
<Wellark> mzanetti: oh, then charles forgot to add it
<charles> Wellark, mzanetti, I left it out on purpose -- I didn't know if antti had more work/testing in the queue
<charles> +1 on top approval though :)
<dandrader> tsdgeos, done (PPA just started building though)
<Wellark> charles: you could have just asked me, you know! :P
<Wellark> charles: just top approve it
<Wellark> charles: ok, seems jussi already did
<tsdgeos> dandrader|afk: tx
<tsdgeos> Saviq: any chance we get the CI build fixed?
<kgunn> MacSlow: noticing the vol notification come up in the welcome wiz showing mute, but i don't think it's correct...did you notice as well ?
<MacSlow> kgunn, which image?
<kgunn> dandrader: tsdgeos \o/ right edge so much better
<kgunn> MacSlow: i'm on utopic devel-proposed
<MacSlow> kgunn, not seen yet... being deep down with the swipe-to-act button atm
<kgunn> MacSlow: no prob
<tsdgeos> yeah on the volume notification i'd expect a bar
<tsdgeos> not the speaker logo
<tsdgeos> kgunn: there's a new build coming in a few mins that should fix a few small annoyances with the bottom edge
<tsdgeos> kgunn: i will give it a final test and probably approve, would be cool if you could also test it
<kgunn> MacSlow: actually, i don't wanna make you switch if you're in the middle...but i think some quality time with the max vol notfication would be in order
<MacSlow> kgunn, tsdgeos: welll that's because two of the three related branches still in the review-pipe
<kgunn> MacSlow: reason being, the max vol thing is legal requirement, whereas swipe to answer is user improvement....we can live with click-to-answer, but not w/o max vol notif
<MacSlow> kgunn, tsdgeos: one (unity-notifications) is arleady top-approved... the other (unity8) needs another review (approval)
<kgunn> and i fear it'll take time to sort out exactly what we're gonna do in a short amount of time
<kgunn> cause i think it's gonna require alsa driver or audio DAC driver involvement
<tsdgeos> vesar: did you have time to show the new bottom list to JMulholland and the guys? any feedback?
<tsdgeos> kgunn: did you see my plethora of answers on the volume thing?
<MacSlow> kgunn, regarding the max-volume issue, I think UI/UX is "tiny" compared to the needed foundational underpinnings making it possible
<kgunn> tsdgeos: not yet, was bug scrubbing & updating this morning
<Saviq> tsdgeos, nobody replied then, will pester
<Saviq> tsdgeos, actually fginther is looking into that now
<tsdgeos> kgunn: ok, basically there's 2 kinds, the ones that ask "you sure you want more" at 70/80% of volume, and the ones that do nothing
<tsdgeos> Saviq: cool
<mterry> dednick, looking at your review comments for the greeter-profiles branch.  I thought semicolons were passé?
<mterry> We need some team style guidance on that, because we are half-and-half now
<tsdgeos> dandrader: found two qmluitest failures in https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity8/touchOwnership/+merge/236152
<dednick> mterry: hm. i've always been told to do them.
<dednick> Saviq: ^ ?
<dandrader> tsdgeos, commented. are you sure you used the latest version of touchOwnership?
<dandrader> tsdgeos, I'm not getting this failure
<Saviq> mterry, in JS we want ;
<mterry> Saviq, !  OK, my bad
<mterry> Saviq, except for one-liners I assume?
<tsdgeos> dandrader: yeah, just pulled and make again
<tsdgeos> nothing came out of it
<mterry> Saviq, do we have a style page for the wiki yet?  That would be great
<Saviq> mterry, yeah, if there's no code block/scope (a binding), that's not really JS
<tsdgeos> dandrader: i can try make clean and start again
<Saviq> mterry, this is the closest we got to defining it https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/document/d/1gd87Wo_CSB0DpFWLpTKIIXQfdmFncrq0PHSr9H2PTnk/edit
<mterry> Saviq, it is JS though technically right?  Like you can do all the JS stuff just in one line
<Saviq> mterry, technically yes
<tsdgeos> dandrader: r1338, no?
<dandrader> tsdgeos, yes
<dandrader> tsdgeos, the tst_Shell failure happens also in trunk
<tsdgeos> dandrader: does it?
<dandrader> tsdgeos, try it
<mterry> Saviq, OK linked that document from the Checklist wiki
<tsdgeos> dandrader: ok, there's a path problem
<mterry> dednick, another thing -- you rightly show concern about the async line -- if you've got your test device still, try manually adding that line back in -- the delay is quite profound and I think too noticable for this to land with async enabled
<tsdgeos> dandrader: i have unity8 installed from the ppa and was "old", now that i dist-upgraded, the test passes
<mterry> dednick, considering that once we have different greeter profiles, a common pattern is for a user to log in just to interact with the full indicator
<dednick> mterry: ok. i'll give it a try
<tsdgeos> dandrader: should prepend the local paths somewhere
<dandrader> tsdgeos, you were running qmltest on the device?
<tsdgeos> dandrader: no, on the pc
<dednick> mterry: perhaps we need to think about loading multiple profiles :/
<dandrader> tsdgeos, so you install the PPA on your PC?
<tsdgeos> dandrader: i have it yes
<dandrader> never thought someone would do this :)
<dandrader> tsdgeos, "should prepend the local paths somewhere" <- didn't get it.
<tsdgeos> dandrader: in the tests, you should make sure the local library is used and not the system one
<tsdgeos> dandrader: i'm guessing it's the new lib you introduced
<tsdgeos> dandrader: xvfbtestShell succeeds here in master
<Saviq> tsdgeos, if we still get black photos in carousel (I'm checking if we do), that'd be unexpected after your sourceSize thingamajig (lol that's in my spell checking dictionary), right?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: there was a thread about someone putting wrong exif info somewhere and thus resulting in black images
<tsdgeos> not sure if it may be related
<Saviq> tsdgeos, right, from the camera app?
<tsdgeos> think so
<dandrader> tsdgeos, you sure you have the latest lp:unity8 built and all?
<tsdgeos> dandrader: pretty much
<dandrader> Saviq, does "make xvfbtestShell" pass for you with lp:unity8?
<Saviq> dandrader, checking
<tsdgeos> dandrader: are you sure you have the latest lp:unity8 and all?
<dednick> meh. batter dead :(
<kgunn> charles: aiui, the checkable-bindings branch is needed, but doesn't completely solve the bug
<kgunn> per  your comment there
<dandrader> tsdgeos, yes. but I don't have unity8 installed in my system, unlike you
<charles> kgunn, I figured as much, so I left it as a comment instead of needs-fixing
<Saviq> kgunn, is there a reason why you committed the last release to rtm-14.09 like this https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/rtm-14.09 ?
<Saviq> kgunn, can I overwrite with current trunk?
<dandrader> tsdgeos,  if that makes any difference...
<kgunn> charles: rock on
<charles> kgunn, just as long as the problem doesn't get dropped when checkable-bindings lands
<charles> kgunn, :-)
<kgunn> charles: nope, dednick already on it
<kgunn> (i think :)
<charles> dednick, rock on
<kgunn> Saviq: did i do something wrong ?
<Saviq> kgunn, I usually just push trunk to rtm-14.09 after stuff landed in trunk
<kgunn> Saviq: while you were out, seb was climbing up my back side asking me to merge trunk to it
<kgunn> Saviq: yeah, i only did it once...
<tsdgeos> dandrader: it shouldn't but it may as we've already seen
<Saviq> kgunn, basically `bzr push -d lp:unity8 -r 8.00+14.10.20141006-0ubuntu1 lp:unity8/rtm-14.09`
<kgunn> Saviq: got it....not merge...you push
 * kgunn notes for future
<kgunn> mzanetti: ^
<Saviq> kgunn, which would take tag 8.00... from lp:unity8 and put it there
<Saviq> and it won't even need overwrite, as it has the same history (in general, now it will because of your merge)
<kgunn> sorry :-/
<kgunn> Saviq: can you revert ?
<Saviq> kgunn, just an --overwrite away
<Saviq> kgunn, already done
<mzanetti> hmm... I thought that would happen automatically when releasing to rtm using the train
<Saviq> kgunn, no need to be sorry
<kgunn> Saviq: ah so one time penalty of time
<Saviq> mzanetti, nope, train has no knowledge of the rtm branch
<Saviq> mzanetti, it will soon, when the two diverge and we'll start cherry-picking from trunk to rtm
<Saviq> mzanetti, but then there will be no syncing in rtm silos, but MPs as usual
<mzanetti> Saviq: right... I guess we should start doing that now...
<Saviq> mzanetti, let's see when the floodgates are closed, that's when we'll start
<kgunn> Saviq: can i ask for some priority love on this one? figure you'll wanna review before top approving
<kgunn> https://code.launchpad.net/~josharenson/unity8/better_snap_decision_fix/+merge/237485
<kgunn> small at least
<Saviq> kgunn, kk
<dandrader> Saviq, so, did the test pass?
<Saviq> dandrader, ugh, distracted, sorry, built now, running it
 * Saviq had some /boot trouble
<dednick> mterry: what kind of delay are we talking about here? 1-2 seconds to populate if you open IMMEDIATELY after you switch from greeter?
<mterry> dednick, yeah about
<mterry> dednick, but I figure that that's going to be common
<mterry> dednick, like if you can't see your events or whatever
<mterry> dednick, you log in with the intention of immediately going to the menu
 * mterry starts reviewing all the branches so only mine are left for others to review
<dednick> mterry: :/ https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/85539674/greeter-indicators.png
<mterry> dednick, is that without the silo?
<Saviq> dandrader, yeah, xvfbtestShell passed:
<dednick> mterry: that is with the silo
<Saviq> Totals: 21 passed, 0 failed, 0 skipped
<mterry> dednick, indicator-transfer in utopic has a bug where it shows the datetime UI in greeter mode
<mterry> dednick, but you don't have a transfer icon in that screenshot either...
<mterry> dednick, I'm suspicious
<MacSlow> mterry, which branches do you want to be looked at?
<mterry> MacSlow, mine in https://code.launchpad.net/unity8/+activereviews
<dednick> mterry: and there are 2 datetimes
<mterry> MacSlow, well any of them.  But *I* want mine looked at  :)
<MacSlow> mterry, I know that feeling :)
<mterry> dednick, yes because transfer shows datetime UI in greeter mode (as a bug -- if you look at it's indicator keyfile, it has a typo and shows the wrong object path)
<mterry> dednick, that's fixed in the silo
<mterry> dednick, which is why I'm suspicious you are running the silo
<dednick> hm. should be using silo
<dednick> mterry: i think the ppa has older version than is available.
<mterry> dednick, then you can edit /usr/share/unity/indicators/com.canonical.indicator.transfer manually and fix the typo
<dandrader> tsdgeos, ahhhh, finally found the cause of the mistery. my local lp:unity8 branch has a pending merge.  and bzr pull still works fine even it you have a merge pending!
<dandrader> phew!
<dednick> mterry: yup. did already
<tsdgeos> lol this is bad
<tsdgeos> open the clock app
<tsdgeos> clock app takes 70%
<tsdgeos> but not only that
<mterry> ted, I thought the transfer indicator was fixed in your greeter profile silo?
<tsdgeos> untiy8 takes 30% cpy
<tsdgeos> why?
<ted> mterry, Should be…
<mterry> ted, I think maybe the silo just needs a rebuild then to get back above utopic
<ted> mterry, Yeah, working on that. merge conflicts.
<tsdgeos> ah because unity8 is the display server
<tsdgeos> so that 30% is actually mir?
<dednick> mterry: hm. ok, there doesnt really seem to be that much lag to me, but the lag introducedin sync mode is pretty bad i think.
<dednick> I think the lag with async will be reduced when my new indicator branch lands. The menu is actually at 0 height when you drag it, so i think the items are being loaded "only as visible". The new panel page is always the same height so the items will be loaded immediately.
<tsdgeos> dandrader: so it fails/works for you now?
<dandrader> tsdgeos, yeah, now it passes in lp:unity8. working on a fix for it in touchOwnership
<tsdgeos> dandrader: \o/
<dandrader> :)
<dednick> mterry: just commented on your branch
<kgunn> mterry having an internet day
<mterry> dednick, I assume you didn't get my reply an hour ago -- I had awful internet
<mterry> dednick, back in a cafe
<racarr> Does anyone understand what is up with the qtmir-gles stuff and the "twin packages"
<racarr> I wonder if its related to the struggle I am having with building qtmir-desktop on armhf in CI
<racarr> ...with cmake
<racarr> thats a lot of qualifiers lol
<kgunn> racarr: i think bregma knows
<greyback_> racarr: Qt has a compile time choice to use DesktopGL or GLES. The results are ABI incompatible. So we've 2 version of Qt in the repos
<greyback_> as result, we need separate version of qtmir to compile against the Qt with GL, and the Qt with GLES
<racarr> greyback_: I guess I thought thats what qtmir-android v. qtmir-desktop?
<racarr> was
<bregma> is there a binary package called qtmir-gles?  Not that I can see in the Ubuntu archives.
<greyback_> there isn't
<racarr> ok so the binary package is qtmir-android
 * greyback_ got confused, has to look it up again
<racarr> my main problem is I don't understand how qtmir-desktop is building on armhf
<racarr> as it stands.
<racarr> e.g. ifyou try and build qtmir-desktop and qtmir-android fromt hesame
<racarr> build dependencies
<racarr> wont qtmir-desktop be linked against
<racarr> Qt-gles
<greyback_> qtmir-desktop is built for all arches out of lp:qtmir - it's only qtmir-android that is split over qtmir & qtmir-gles
<greyback_> qtmir-gles builds qtmir-android for i386 and x64, as those are the situations in the emulator, where Qt has GLES but runs on a non-android system
<greyback_> yes qtmir-desktop will link against the qt-gles on armhf
<greyback_> which does sound wrong
<racarr> then what is it?
<racarr> yeah
<greyback_> I suspect nothing has ever used qtmir-desktop on armhf
<racarr> yeah haha...I think its probably linked against
<racarr> GLES...
<racarr> the qtmir qmake files
<racarr> dont explicitly use GL or GLES afaict
<racarr> so its just coming from the
<racarr> Qt configuration
<greyback_> makes sense yeah
<racarr> so the problem is I dont think its possible to build
<racarr> qtmir-desktop and qtmir-android from the same source package on armhf?
<racarr> Unless Qt/GL and Qt/GLES are parallel installable
<greyback_> qtmir-desktop will compile against Qt/GLES, as that's the one on armhf usually
<racarr> greyback_: I thought qtmir-desktop was supposed to be qtmir linked against Qt/GL though
<racarr> what is the qtmir-desktop/android distinction?
<greyback_> racarr: I think it is supposed to be too, but in actuality I suspect it doesn't - but it's not used so no-one ever noticed
<greyback_> the main distinction is a call to eglBindAPI(DesktopGL) somewhere
<racarr> right...
<racarr> hmm ok
<racarr> greyback_: Do you think I should just try and replicate this in qtmir/cmake or
<racarr> we should get rid of qtmir-desktop on armhf
<greyback_> racarr: bregma might object to the latter notion. I would rather not having hacks in our cmake, just to copy qmake weirdness though
<greyback_> it's debian that was including that extra runtime dependence on mesa-gl1, can we force it just build-time only?
<racarr> greyback_: I realized though, even then the resultingpackage
<racarr> would be linked against GL, but Qt/GLES
<racarr> so to really fix it you would need to make the Qts parallel installable and selectable
<bregma> I thought Qt was going to switch to doing runtime detection?
<greyback_> rsalveti will probably say that's not gonna happen any time soon :)
<greyback_> bregma: that was on Windows
<rsalveti> maybe qt 5.5?
<greyback_> mainly as some customer paid them to do it I suspect
<rsalveti> let me find the qt bug
<bregma> we do runtime detection in libSDL2, so we know it's possible
<rsalveti> yeah, not much progress
<rsalveti> https://bugreports.qt-project.org/browse/QTBUG-36829
<rsalveti> bregma: it's possible, but still require some work on qt
 * greyback_ late for the pub
<greyback_> o/
<racarr> Bye! thanks
<racarr> was having lots of trouble wrapping head around it myself
<racarr> I think we should just delete the qtmir-desktop armhf package...I kind of doubt its ever worked. Does anyone even have an mesa-opengl (not gles) armhf device
<racarr> to test if it works?
<racarr> Does such a thing even exist?
<racarr> But if its impossible to
<racarr> delete packages
<racarr> I can work around it now I guess...
<mterry> I don't suppose anyone has extra review cycles floating around?
#ubuntu-unity 2014-10-09
<Saviq> tsdgeos, also, ogra's reporting My Music scope is real slow for him... he's got 34G of music on the SD card...
<Saviq> mzanetti, that's a duplicate bug #1372490, no?
<ubot5> bug 1372490 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "App switcher is jagged, not anti-aliased" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1372490
<mzanetti> Saviq: yep
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i don't have such a big SD card :/
<mzanetti> Saviq: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1351559
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1351559 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Apps in spread are not anti-aliased" [High,In progress]
<tsdgeos> nor such more music i'd say
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah me neither (card, music I'd find)
<tsdgeos> do we show *everything* in the my music scope?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I'm worried that we do
<Saviq> tsdgeos, which, arguably, is a music scope bug
<tsdgeos> i mean we can be as optimal as you want
<tsdgeos> but if we have a model with 1 million of items
<tsdgeos> it's going to be slow
<Saviq> tsdgeos, well, in theory that's what ListView is supposed to take care of... but we kinda disabled its delegate management in the recent landing... and that's when ogra noticed the slowness
<Saviq> tsdgeos, criss-cross https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-019-1-build/66/console :/
<Saviq> let's see what happens if I don't reorder prereqs
<tsdgeos> Saviq: yeah kill and base not clickable depend on eachother
<tsdgeos> but merge should be smart enough to find about it
<Saviq> tsdgeos, well, yeah, it's not...
<tsdgeos> Saviq: leave kill out
<tsdgeos> it doesn't really add anything
<tsdgeos> besides some less code
<Saviq> tsdgeos, k
<tsdgeos> we can merge it later
<tsdgeos> and if we want for rtm we do merge it and if not leave it in master for next time
<Saviq> kk
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i guess for the infinite listview problem we could go to say only have a vertical cache of 5 times the height, or 10 times the hegiht, not the whole list
<tsdgeos> it's all still async so should not be "slow"
<tsdgeos> but you never know what happens with so many items
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yeah, sounds like a good middleground
<Saviq> tsdgeos, but also, I think we should never unload apps
<tsdgeos> if this is prioritary i should go out, buy such a big sd card, debug it and find where the slowness is
<tsdgeos> otherwise i'm not sure a hack like 10 times the height is a good or a bad thing tbh
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I'm not sure how bad it feels, I'll ask ogra to record a video
<tsdgeos> hmmm
<tsdgeos> "Cancel" on the uninstall thing
<tsdgeos> takes ages to take effect :S
<Saviq> MacSlow, could use your opinion on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1378920/comments/4
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1378920 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Synchronous sound notifications pause video" [High,Triaged]
<MacSlow> Saviq, looking...
<Saviq> MacSlow, nothing pressing, just brain food
<MacSlow> Saviq, I've read about it yesterday already, but was unable to figure out how to affect the audio-role from the notification-system... maybe fore the sake of simplicity I should just drop the sound attached to the volume-sync-notification.
<Saviq> MacSlow, we'll see what we come up with, I rather wanted your opinion on the second part
<Saviq> MacSlow, whether *we* should play the incoming call/message sounds instead of the telephony stack
<Saviq> if we say we loop in snap decisions, but only play once in other notifications, it could just work
<Saviq> MacSlow, at least that would be a central place where things like that happen, where currently we have the telephony stack play its own sounds, the reminders / alarms using the notifications (?) etc.
<Saviq> MacSlow, also, kind-of related bug #1379238
<ubot5> bug 1379238 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Power button should silence / dismiss snap decisions" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1379238
<MacSlow> Saviq, the suggestion with the loop-play only in snap-decisions and single-iteration play for all other notification-types also makes sense.
<Saviq> MacSlow, yup
<MacSlow> Saviq, replied to bug
<Saviq> MacSlow, tx
<Saviq> MacSlow, only problem I can see is the sound role... maybe we can use the importance of a notification though (because i.e. we want to play incoming call sound for sure, not so sure about reminders and alarms, though)
<MacSlow> Saviq, can we alter a sound-role from withing unity8?
<MacSlow> Saviq, I've no idea how that works atm
<Saviq> MacSlow, we need to be able to, and I think it would be possible with AudioEngine
<Saviq> MacSlow, http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5/qml-qtaudioengine-audioengine.html
<Saviq> MacSlow, as Sound has a category prop http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5/qml-qtaudioengine-sound.html#category-prop
<Saviq> MacSlow, I'm just pulling that out of my a$$ right now, though
<Saviq> so we'll definitely need folks to tell us how to
<MacSlow> Saviq, lots of stuff to sort out for something "simple" as volume-notifications
<Saviq> as always
<Saviq> we just uncover shortcomings all over the place is all, expected really
<Saviq> MacSlow, FYI bug #1379248
<ubot5> bug 1379248 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Should pass incoming call sound to notification system for playback" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1379248
<MacSlow> Saviq, assigned myself to the notification bits
<MacSlow> Saviq, I'll do the telephony-service part too... for consistency and faster turn-around.
<Saviq> MacSlow, yeah, just not now, I think we need some more thinking about all this
<MacSlow> Saviq, certainly... would want clear guidance from UX first
<Saviq> yup
<Saviq> wonder if we'll manage to get a session on this in DC
<MacSlow> Saviq, is Design in DC too?
<MacSlow> I thought they were not attending
<Saviq> MacSlow, a bit of them are I hope
<Saviq> would be crazy if they didn't
<MacSlow> Saviq, yup
<Saviq> MacSlow, yeah, some 12 people
<Saviq> it's gonna be a big sprint, >200 peep
<MacSlow> uff
<Cimi> Saviq, can you review flickable speed please?
<Saviq> Cimi, it won't land yet, silo is built already, testing now
<Saviq> Cimi, but I'll add it to my list, or find some other victim
<Cimi> tsdgeos, :D
<Cimi> Saviq, silo num?
<Saviq> Cimi, 19
<Cimi> ta
<Saviq> Cimi, http://people.canonical.com/~platform/citrain_dashboard/#?distro=ubuntu&q=unity8 btw
<Cimi> oh wow
<willcooke> hi all, how can I take a screenshot in U8/Mir?
<tsdgeos> phone or desktop?
<willcooke> tsdgeos, desktop
<tsdgeos> don't know :/
<willcooke> what is this "phone" of which you speak? ;)
<willcooke> I was thinking of using the Mir screencast tool and just take 1 frame
<willcooke> I guess I'll do that
<tsdgeos> willcooke: phablet-screenshot
<tsdgeos> you can see if whatever that script does works on the destkop
<willcooke> I'll try it, thanks
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: when uninstalling an app, i get
<tsdgeos> invalidateScopeResults: no such scope ' "com.canonical.scopes.clickstore" '
<tsdgeos> which i think it's yours, no?
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, hmm, interesting, what image?
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: laatest devel-proposed i think
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, apt-cache policy unity-plugin-scopes ?
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8526074/
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, i cannot reproduce, i've latest 0.5.4+14.10.20141002.1-0ubuntu1. did you by any chance remove that scope?
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, is that ppa up-to-date?
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: the click scope?
<tsdgeos> no
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: i get that when uninstalling an ap, can't do that without the click scope :D
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, you can do it from the apps scope
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, and remove clickstore scope
<tsdgeos> ii  unity-scope-click                                    0.1.1+14.10.20140929-0ubuntu1                             armhf        Click Packages Scope for Unity
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, cany you see if this happens for you with the official unity-plugin-scopes (not the one from ppa)
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: i'll try later, trying to debug something else atm
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, sure, np
<Saviq> MacSlow, there's two bugs with synchronous notifications: a) the sound is only played once, not for every notification - that's a unity8 issue; b) the notification seems to be displayed for a value *before* the change, meaning that if you go up and then down, it first goes up;
<Saviq> that second one seems to be an indicator-sound issue, but I saw this is getting pulled out from rtm, not sure what's the status there, are you?
<Saviq> erm... "first goes up, when you pressed down"
<MacSlow> Saviq, not atm... currently have my head spinning due to the max-volume warnings
<Saviq> MacSlow, mhm, I'm not sure we should land the synchronous ones in this state though
<Saviq> or rather, I'm sure we shouldn't
<MacSlow> Saviq, I try what I can... but am a bit overwhelmed by all the issues turning up
<Saviq> the delay between me pressing the buttons and the reaction is quite big, too
<Saviq> MacSlow, just do what you're doing, I'll pull the sync ones from the silo for now
<MacSlow> I'm clueless about the latency... on the desktop (old notify-osd) there's no such issue
<MacSlow> Saviq, looking from a  pure unity8-standpoint it can't be us... since my icon-value.py test is pretty fast
<Saviq> MacSlow, yeah, needs investigation
<MacSlow> Saviq, it's got to be something in between the volume-button input-processing and indicator-sound
<Saviq> MacSlow, it is unfortunate that the travel is: unity8 (input) → indicator-sound → unity8 (bubble), we might need to rethink that
<MacSlow> Saviq, to be honest (and mpt just recently verified taht ) this should not go through notifications at all... but rather be a (still to be designed) dialog-service
<MacSlow> Saviq, so the whole step through unity8 could be avoided
<mpt> That was my opinion, not a verification of any sort :-)
<Saviq> MacSlow, well, that's assuming that the dialog service won't be part of unity8 in any case, we need at least the input processing step in unity8 as that's what receives the input
<MacSlow> mpt, anything you say is some sort of verification in my eyes :)
<mpt> =)
<mpt> I don’t see dialogs and volume/brightness/peripheral confirmations as related, though
<facundobatista> Hola!
<Saviq> /food
<mterry> dednick, did you get a chance to try the "async: false" bits with your other branch and see if it was any better?
<greyback> tsdgeos: know of this bug in scopes: if I scroll up a small bit so the header is half occluded, then tap the search icon, the header & textbox inside remain half occluded (i.e. it doesn't expand down again)
<tsdgeos> greyback: didnt't know about no, afaik there's no code for it, so yeah doesn't work :D
<tsdgeos> greyback: can you open a bug?
<greyback> tsdgeos: doing
<dednick> mterry: not yet. was just having lunch. will give it a go now.
<dednick> mterry: yeah, seems to make it better.
<mterry> dednick, OK...  I'll switch back to async
<mterry> dednick, OK done
<dednick> mterry: approved
<mterry> dednick, thanks!
<mterry> MacSlow|lunch, fixed the test issues in the no-demo-locking branch
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: yes same error on a newly flashed and totally disupgraded phone
<tsdgeos> invalidateScopeResults: no such scope ' "com.canonical.scopes.clickstore" '
<MacSlow> mterry, ok... will look at it again
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, hmm weird, so what image is this?
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: 275
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, ok, i'm reflashing
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: want me to open a bug?
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, yes, thanks
<Saviq> UGH
<Saviq> dednick, can you ack https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/datetime-rename/+merge/237787 please
<dednick> Saviq: uuh, do we know where that design change came from?
<dednick> ted: https://bugs.launchpad.net/indicator-datetime/+bug/1377286 ? where does the request come from?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1377286 in Transfer Indicator "Update Indicator Title Strings" [High,In progress]
<Saviq> dednick, https://bugs.launchpad.net/indicator-datetime/+bug/1377286
<Saviq> dednick, I think that's supposed to help with the panel redesign you're doing, no?
<seb128> Saviq, shouldn't you do the same for other indicators?
<Saviq> seb128, yeah, now I see there's more
<seb128> Saviq, like "Notifications"
<ted> dednick, That's the bug, it's from the "delta doc" RTM redesign.
<ted> dednick, We tried to go through that doc and turn it into bugs.
<Saviq> seb128, what *should* have happened is that change should've come in one silo... and those tests should't even live with unity8 but in a platform test suite that needs to pass for everyone...
<ted> Saviq, I think other ones changed as well.
<dednick> ted: can you link the doc for me?
<Saviq> ted, none yet
<ted> dednick, https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/document/d/1jHIGzAzf7kFELgOiU9J0Hd9mOa3NzTsnEglLmx_qEfk/edit#heading=h.lo6wjg7251og
<ted> Saviq, Sorry, did know your tests referenced the title strings.
<ted> didn't
<Saviq> ted, yeah, because that's stoopid
<Saviq> but hey
<dednick> Saviq: ('Messaging', dict(indicator_name='indicator-messages')),
<dednick> 'Power', dict(indicator_name='indicator-power',
<dednick> stupid. we should just remove that crappy title checking.
<Saviq> dednick, that first string in there is just a label for tests
<dednick> oh. power is right, but title='Notification center' should be 'Notifications'
<Saviq> dednick, further down are the strings that are actually checked against
<tsdgeos> dandrader: dednick: what about the qmluitests of https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/unity8/qmltest-renderer-bumping/+merge/237035 ?
<Saviq> ted, messages doesn't say "Notifications" for me yet?
<dednick> ted: what about it?
<dednick> tsdgeos: ^
<dednick> ted: sorry, not you
<dandrader> tsdgeos, you mean the jenkins failure?
<tsdgeos> dednick: well it's a failure :D
<ted> dednick, I'm +1 :-)
<ted> Saviq, Hmm, it migrated last, so it might be stuck in the pipes still.
<dednick> tsdgeos: oh :) sorry. didnt realise you were talking about CI
<Saviq> ted, right, now I see it
<dandrader> dednick, yeah, he wasn't clear
<Saviq> ted, since you're around, can you please ACK https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/datetime-rename/+merge/237787 then
<Saviq> ted, also https://code.launchpad.net/~macslow/indicator-sound/synchronous-notification/+merge/229061/comments/583086
<Saviq> elopio, hey, is there a system-wide integration test suite around yet? that basically any silo should pass through?
<ted> Saviq, Huh, that's odd. I have a different MR though.
<ted> https://code.launchpad.net/~ted/indicator-sound/synchronous-notification/+merge/237666
<ted> That starts with unreverting the revert.
<Saviq> ted, ok, let's have a silo for that, together with the unity8 and unity-notifications branch when this lands, ok?
<ted> K
<Saviq> MacSlow, uh oh, notifications are no longer right-aligned when > 60GU wide device
<dednick> tsdgeos: hm. doesn't seem to be related to my branch, but not sure. doesn't faill on my box
<tsdgeos> dednick: well you added an indicator and now indicator was failing, i thought it may have to do :D
<MacSlow> Saviq, crap!
<MacSlow> Saviq, I've not touched the N10 in some weeks to be honest
<Saviq> MacSlow, me, s/weeks/months/
<tsdgeos> who would i complain about app names in previews not being localized?
<tsdgeos> alecu: ?
<MacSlow> Saviq, but then I've certainly not touched anything regarding that in notifications... so I'm almost certian it's not directly due to changes I introduced
<alecu> tsdgeos: is that for every app? that would be me, yes.
<MacSlow> Saviq, that's without looking deeper into the issue
<Saviq> MacSlow, no, it's definitely a fallout of some other change
<tsdgeos> alecu: i'd say every app yes
<Saviq> MacSlow, a one-liner probably
<Saviq> MacSlow, but yeah, not to interrupt what you're doing now
<MacSlow> Saviq, sounds like some side-stage related piece
<tsdgeos> alecu: where do i open the bug?
<Saviq> MacSlow, yup, could be anywhere where big chunks of the shell were moved around
<alecu> tsdgeos: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-scope-click/+filebug
<alecu> tsdgeos: thanks for spotting that
<mterry> mzanetti, did you write Unity/Launcher/dbusinterface.cpp?
<mzanetti> mterry: yes
<mterry> mzanetti, the PropertiesChanged signal emitted by that class does not include the interface parameter.  Are there any consumers of that signal right now?
<mzanetti> mterry: not that I know of
<mterry> mzanetti, OK.  (I'm doing some minor cleanup in response to your comments in the dbus-race-fix MP)
<mzanetti> mterry: ok, thanks.
<mzanetti> mterry: does that make sense to you?
<mzanetti> the comment regarding the libunity-private thing
<tsdgeos> alecu: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-scope-click/+bug/1379366
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1379366 in unity-scope-click (Ubuntu) "App names are not translated in preview" [Undecided,New]
<Saviq> ted, we don't have tests for the other indicators because they're not visible by default, the test for those would fail
<mterry> mzanetti, yeah it makes sense, I like sharing code.  Just hadn't envisioned doing any refactoring this late  :)  But it's a baby refactor
<alecu> tsdgeos: thanks
<mterry> mzanetti, also didn't know about libunity8-private before -- good place to put some private shared code -- I think we may want to put qsortfilterproxymodelqml.cpp in there at some point
<mzanetti> mterry: +1
<mzanetti> mterry: yeah, the lib is quite new
<mzanetti> but overdue
<Saviq> eeee
<mzanetti> :D
 * mzanetti hides
<Saviq> mzanetti, no, that was a general eeee
<mzanetti> "a general eeee"
<mzanetti> mhm...
<mzanetti> :D
<ted> Saviq, Hmm, so. Next silo hides a bunch of indicators by default…
<ted> I guess just transfer and location right now.
<Saviq> mzanetti, my manta just told me it won't install unity8-private 'cause it depends on qml-module-ubuntu-connectivity.... and that qml-module-ubuntu-connectivity is already the newest version ¿?
<ted> But next branch will hide messages as well.
<Saviq> ted, please run unity8 ap tests against that then
<Saviq> at least the indicator ones
<mzanetti> Saviq: ah ok... I was worried you only saw the libunity-private now and didn't agree
<ted> Saviq, K, is that just a phablet-test-run thing or do I need more?
<ted> Wait, we know they'll fail.
<ted> Saviq, How do I run the tests with your changes in the branch?
<Saviq> phablet-test-run -n -p unity8-autopilot unity8
<Saviq> ted, you can either put the unity8 tests in ~phablet/autopilot or just edit the ones in /usr/lib
<Saviq> or just built a package and install it ;)
<ted> Saviq, Okay
<charles> Saviq, I'm surprised that indicator-messages didn't break too -- it got renamed from "Notification centre" to "Notifications"
<Saviq> charles, yeah it did, really
<charles> i'm glad datetime was just a two-line fix
<Saviq> charles, just I didn't get it yet 'cause it migrated last
<charles> ack
<elopio> Saviq: we have https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntu-autopilot-tests/ubuntu-experience-tests
<elopio> but it's still too small to be useful.
<elopio> before we had time to complete it, crazyness started and now everyone is doing manual testing.
<dandrader_> tsdgeos, so, touchOwnership should be good to go now, I hope
<Saviq> elopio, :|
<Saviq> dednick, could you have a look at bug #1377812 please
<ubot5> bug 1377812 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Pull down indicator menu not working properly" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1377812
<Saviq> dednick, the video shows the indicators behaving real bad :|
<dednick> Saviq: hm. woops
<dednick> that doesn't look good
<Saviq> dednick, yeah, he's the only one that saw that AFAICT
<Saviq> so not sure what to tell him
<Saviq> other than "no, of course that's not deliberate, but your phone is broken"...
<dednick> Saviq: how to get the rtm image on? which channel? there are so many rtm channels :/
<Saviq> dednick, ubuntu-touch/ubuntu-rtm/14.09{,-proposed}
<Saviq> dednick, there's only those two
<Saviq> that are interesting
<dednick> Saviq: thanks
<tsdgeos> dandrader_: cool, let me re-review
<Saviq> mterry, re: tablet security, I can still right-edge-swipe to spread behind the greeter
<Saviq> mterry, I won't block on that, but do note please
<Saviq> mzanetti, ↑
<mterry> Saviq, huh...  so the greeter is up, and you can get the spread?
<greyback> ted: ping
<Saviq> mterry, I have to unlock
<Saviq> mterry, and then I'm in spread
<mzanetti> uh
<Saviq> mterry, so the right edge area works
<mzanetti> nasty one
 * mterry thinks why that would be
<mzanetti> I wonder why though
<ted> greyback, one sec, otp
<mzanetti> mterry: did you completely disable the mousearea?
<mterry> Saviq, mzanetti: i'll look at that after I finish other junks
<Saviq> ktx
<mzanetti> in that case it might let events through
<greyback> ted: ok
<mterry> mzanetti, I thought there was a setting for spreadEnabled or something similar that we manipulated.  It might just have wrong definition
<mterry> Saviq, you said "still" -- so that's not a new regression with my branch?
<mterry> Or just a bug that's still in my branch
<mzanetti> mterry: you shouldn't need to disable it... the greeter should just eat all mouse/touch events
<Saviq> mterry, still in your branch, not sure
<Saviq> mterry, i.e. I only noticed with silo 19, didn't check before
<mzanetti> mterry: just disabling the right edge won't help, you'd be able to interact with other stuff
<mterry> mzanetti, we do have some sort of mouse area, I'd have to look at the code again
<greyback> g_dbus_connection_real_closed: Remote peer vanished with error: Underlying GIOStream returned 0 bytes on an async read (g-io-error-quark, 0). Exiting.
<mzanetti> mterry: yeah, greeter is a mouse area iirc
<greyback> yuk
<mzanetti> greyback: jenkins?
<greyback> nope, device
<mzanetti> I've seen this in a jenkins error log today
<mzanetti> on a AP run on mako
<greyback> really? ah
<greyback> I was runnign AP on mako
<greyback> and now I don't know how to proceed
<ted> greyback, Sorry, back
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, i've just flashed #275 and still cannot reproduce the problem with clickstore... how do you get to the store before uninstalling? via the orange store button?
<greyback> ted: it's ok, I should have unpinged you, sorry
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: preview
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: on the click scope
<ted> greyback, Oh, cool, great. Best kind of mistake :-)
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, uh, previews in Apps don't work for me on #275
<pstolowski> alecu, ^ ?
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: ? work fine here
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, long press = nothing happens
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: in which app? any?
<tsdgeos> i just long pressed calclator and got the calculator preview
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, any app in Apps
<tsdgeos> that's weird
<pstolowski> works in other scopes
<alecu> pstolowski: very weird. Is that ubuntu-proposed #275 on mako?
<pstolowski> alecu, yes. but it works for tsdgeos... let me reboot
<alecu> pstolowski: I ran the scope test plan on #274 yesterday, and there were no issues.
<pstolowski> alecu, tsdgeos works after reboot ?!
<tsdgeos> :S
<alecu> pstolowski: very very weird. Can you check the scope-registry.log, to see if the scope was working at that point?
<alecu> pstolowski: also, if you manage to reproduce, do not reboot :-)
<tsdgeos> :D
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, ok, about your finiding: not a bug, it just tried to invalidate results in clickstore store when app is uninstalled, but since that dash page is not shown, it issues a warning
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, and it correctly updates click Apps
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: ok, just saying in case it was anything, seemed like it might be dangerous
<pstolowski> alecu, :)
<alecu> too late, I know :-)
<pstolowski> alecu, if i manage to reproduce, i won't reboot and will keep it charged until the sprint, so you can take a look ;)
<alecu> jajajaj
<alecu> pstolowski: but seriously: please enable the old U1_DEBUG env var, and if you manage to reproduce let's check the scope-registry logs
<pstolowski> alecu, nothing interesting in scope-registry, i suspect the preview wasn't really requested
<Saviq> MacSlow, the video in your email didn't work for me
<Saviq> MacSlow, there's some misalignment of the red progress bar over the grey background, too
<MacSlow> Saviq, playing back in the browser? can you download and play it?
<Saviq> MacSlow, in browser I only get the progress bar, in totem I get a stream error
<MacSlow> Saviq, odd... firefox and totem play that file without issues here
<Saviq> ⟫ md5sum volume-warning-wip-1.mp4
<Saviq> 2f31884efe7b3cc16af58a74727d3919  volume-warning-wip-1.mp4
<Saviq> ?
<Saviq> huh, plays fine in chrome
<Saviq> MacSlow, as you were, must be my gstreamer
<MacSlow> Saviq, yup 2f31884efe7b3cc16af58a74727d3919 is the same md5sum I get here
<Saviq> MacSlow, FWIW, the dark vs. light... I don't think looking at whether indicators are open is enough
<Saviq> MacSlow, what if the app is dark...
<Saviq> MacSlow, this doesn't feel thought-out design wise
<MacSlow> Saviq, the bg-adaptation is the best I can do right now... it's an improvement over the current situation and design welcomes this too
<MacSlow> Saviq, the misalignment I don't see
<Saviq> MacSlow, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Sound?action=AttachFile&do=view&target=Volume+-+High+Warning+v1.jpg
<Saviq> MacSlow, left side of the red bar
<Saviq> MacSlow, there's grey peeking through
<MacSlow> Saviq, that's the mockup image from design
<MacSlow> Saviq, I didn't do that :)
<MacSlow> Saviq, apt-get vlc and playback my screencast :)
<Saviq> MacSlow, oh ok ;)
<MacSlow> Saviq, mpt and Josh already replied... they are happy with the new implementation
<dednick> Saviq: can't reproduce that problem with dragging the indicators :/
<Saviq> dednick, yeah, I couldn't either
<dednick> Saviq: only way i can do it is by opening the launcher at the same time.
<Saviq> dednick, huh interesting
<ted> Saviq, Can you please merge and clean 19, it's messing up my build :-)
<dednick> Saviq: ie. drag down indicators a bit and then multitouch the launcher in.
<Saviq> dednick, wonder if his phone has consistently touched launcher or something
<Saviq> ted, yoo late
<Saviq> too, even
<dednick> Saviq: hm. also with the greeter swipe
<ted> Saviq, Heh, I'll try to be faster next time :-)
<ted> Saviq, Thanks!
<Saviq> kgunn, would you have time to test unity8 in rtm silo 17?
<MacSlow> Saviq, maybe you can wathc this https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J_tvCQ5hHxI
<Saviq> MacSlow, it played fine in chrome already ;)
<MacSlow> ah ok
<Saviq> MacSlow, so yeah, gstreamer fail here or sthg
<MacSlow> Saviq, I've compiz fail for me on my laptop since last week... no clue yet what's messed up... creating a new user and loging in as that user compiz/unity7 works fine on the laptop
<MacSlow> I hope to sort that out before coming to DC.
<Saviq> MacSlow, my session dies on resume for some time now ;)
<kgunn> Saviq: can do after lunch...is that ok ?
<kgunn> but it will be my priority
<Saviq> kgunn, yeah sure, just as long as we give it to QA soon
<kgunn> Saviq: np, thursdays i volunteer to help an underpriveledged kid so can't skip...but i'll be back in a littel over an hour
<kgunn> i'll get started
<Saviq> kgunn, no worries at all
<kgunn> actually i can prolly get unity8 AP rolling
<Saviq> kgunn, just I don't want it to way until tomorrow if possible
<kgunn> :) i know ...racing against lock down
<Saviq> not even, really, just don't wanna waste time
<Saviq> we should train Lorn in the train, we'd have 24h coverage :D
<kgunn> on it, luckily just flashed krillin w rtm
<kgunn> Saviq: yeah but he might quit :)
<kgunn> Saviq: woa...uh, looks like you got a conflict in rtm....thostr landing unity8 right now in rtm silo 18
<kgunn> are you sure you were sync'd in utopic ?
<kgunn> i'm assuming this is just bin copies one right after the other ?
<Saviq> kgunn, doesn't matter, silo 17 contains 18
<Saviq> kgunn, so well, if 18 isn't under QA yet
<Saviq> kgunn, when you said it's good
<Saviq> kgunn, actually I think 18 is under QA already, but unless it gets rejected you're fine
<Saviq> kgunn, https://trello.com/c/yaIcLdAi
<kgunn> ack
<kgunn> makes sense
<dednick> tags back! 0.1.16
<lpotter> morning
<Saviq> lpotter, hey
<mterry> FYI, I'm looking at the testShellWithPin failure
<kgunn> robotfuel: hey, so is there never a crash file in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1377332
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1377332 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "UI randomly freezes" [High,Confirmed]
<kgunn> ....it sure looks  a heck of a lot like https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtubuntu/+bug/1365673
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1365673 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "/usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/qt5/bin/qmlscene:6:qt_message_fatal:QMessageLogger::fatal:UbuntuClientIntegration::UbuntuClientIntegration:UbuntuMirClientIntegrationPlugin::create:loadIntegration" [High,Triaged]
<kgunn> are the same
<kgunn> but i'm guessing you're saying with great confidence they are unrelated ?
<robotfuel> kgunn: there is never a crash when the ui freezes
<kgunn> (i'm just looking at your repro steps)
<robotfuel> the qmlscene crash never freezes the whole device
#ubuntu-unity 2014-10-10
<Saviq> mzanetti, hey, it shouldn't be difficult to apply a different OOM score to the dash should it? see bug #1379296
<ubot5> bug 1379296 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "unity8-dash should be excluded from app lifecycle management" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1379296
<tsdgeos> vesar: did JMulholland have a chance to try the bottom list thing? any input?
<tsdgeos> i think the wizard just crashed on me
<tsdgeos> when trying to select the language
<tsdgeos> _usr_sbin_unity-system-compositor.0.crash
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: do you know anything about a volume notification that appears one passing the first screen of the wizard?
<tsdgeos> feels pretty weird
<mzanetti> Saviq: ack, can look into that today
<Saviq> mzanetti, too lat
<Saviq> e
<Saviq> mzanetti, https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/qtmir/dash-killed-less-likely/+merge/237915
<Saviq> with a test and all!
 * Saviq happy to know that he can still write some code (or at least copy-paste it :P)
<mzanetti> hehe
<mzanetti> congrats
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, the welcome-wizard?!
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: yep
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, did you press the any of the volume-keys?
<tsdgeos> MacSlow: i'm pretty sure i did not
<Saviq> MacSlow, tsdgeos, there's a bug
<tsdgeos> i've had that twice or three times already
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ah ok
<greyback> ensureProcessABitMoreLikelyToBeKilledThanShellButNotMuch
<MacSlow> tsdgeos, Saviq: oh... that's news to me
<tsdgeos> Saviq: bug # ?
<Saviq> bug #1379287
<ubot5> bug 1379287 in indicator-sound (Ubuntu) "Blank "Volume" notification displayed at startup and when scrolling the indicator." [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1379287
<Saviq> update your sound indicator and it should be gone
<MacSlow> Saviq, tsdgeos: ah... I'm pretty sure I know what's causing this
<Saviq> MacSlow, ted reverted the bubbles in i-sound trunk already, and has a new branch: https://code.launchpad.net/~ted/indicator-sound/synchronous-notification/+merge/237666
<MacSlow> Saviq, tsdgeos: my initial indicator-sound branch was reverted... yeah that
<MacSlow> Saviq, tsdgeos: among the sync. notification/max-volume-warning work I'm also working on a new indicator-sound branch, which will avoid that from happening again
<Saviq> MacSlow, make sure you sync with ted's branch then
<MacSlow> Saviq, yup
<Saviq> tsdgeos, you not working on the qmltest fail are you?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: the ShellWithPin::test_factoryReset  ? no i'm testing touchOwnership for the last time
<Saviq> tsdgeos, kk, I'll look to fix the test then
<Saviq> tsdgeos, btw, I had a look at dash mem usage between pre and post more-in-mem... couldn't see a real difference... if anything it's using less memory now :P
<tsdgeos> :D
<tsdgeos> Saviq: ok, so i approved touchOwnership, do you want me to top approve or want someone to have another look?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I think functional testing in silo will be enouh
<Saviq> enough
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> there we go
<Saviq> mzanetti, I blame you https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/fix-shellwithpin-test/+merge/237922 :P
<mzanetti> Saviq: why would you do that?
<Saviq> mzanetti, blame you? because you reviewed mterry's branch which broke this
<Saviq> tablet-security
<Saviq> although somehow it passed in ci
<Saviq> Wellark, wasn't the "I see white before I see the SIM PIN dialog" supposed to be fixed already?
<Wellark> Saviq: ask MacSlow
<Wellark> Saviq: my take on that is that let's leave it unfixed, as it will be a PITA
<Wellark> it's just a brief clitch
<Saviq> Wellark, well, *you* told me that it doesn't matter, because it will be fixed with your stuff ;P
<Saviq> Wellark, still, it's going to be the first thing you see on your phone when you turn it on...
<Wellark> Saviq: with my stuff we fixed the flickering while using the dialog
<Saviq> kk, we need to fix the flickering when opening, too
<Wellark> it used to flicker and sometimes break completely if you entered your pin wrong
<MacSlow> Wellark, Saviq: such tiny glitches don't fit in the current notification-feature demand :)
<Saviq> yeah ok
<Saviq> MacSlow, not a feature ;P
<Wellark> Saviq: it's PITA to fix
<MacSlow> and that too
<Saviq> MacSlow, can't we delay showing the notification until the model is loaded or something?
<Wellark> as the pin unlock is the only fullscreen snap decision
<Wellark> and yes, the clitch comes from the fact that the "fullscreen" property is not ready until the Loader finishes to load the pin-unlock snap decision
<MacSlow> Saviq, I learned that one can't poke into models
<MacSlow> Saviq, without really digging into it I can't tell if one could fix that or not
<vesar> tsdgeos, I just saw him checking your implementation and expect him to get back to you with his comments soon. JMulholland^
<Wellark> Saviq: there are just too many loaders involved
<Saviq> MacSlow, k, let's look into it once we got the more pressing things in
<JMulholland> tsdgeos: We’ve taken a look, need to put together some feedback but impressive progress so far!
<Wellark> Saviq: +1
<Saviq> Wellark, let's uninvolve them then ;P
<MacSlow> Saviq, Wellark: yup
<Wellark> Saviq: well, why did you allow the unity8 tree to have Loaders everywhere? ;)
<Wellark> I hate the things
<Saviq> Wellark, because we like to be able to run apps
<Wellark> Saviq: just grep unity8 for "Loader" and see the results ;)
<Wellark> Saviq: I'm not saying they should be removed completely
<Saviq> Wellark, yes, again, because we like to be able to run apps
<Wellark> but I'm sensing a slight overuse ;)
<Wellark> anywayw
<Wellark> we are not even close to a point of starting to think such optimizations
<Wellark> so let's just have the loaders and acknowledge that we might have slight clitches
<Wellark> Saviq: btw, do we have any sane QML profiling tools already?
<Wellark> something that draws pretty pictures?
<Saviq> Wellark, you mean like QtCreator's profiler that's there from when we started?
<Wellark> Saviq: If I remember correctly the qtcreator profiler could not dig into the c++ side of the calls or anything?
<Saviq> Wellark, if you want C++ calls, there's any number of profiler tools out there
<Wellark> Saviq: both combined: the QML side and C++ side
<larsu> Saviq: no dednick today? Do you know who I could assign bug #1369737 to?
<Wellark> not separately
<Saviq> Wellark, combined, no, not that I know of
<ubot5> bug 1369737 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Send button does not enable until you press spacebar" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1369737
<Saviq> larsu, he's around, just went out to bring a friend to the emergency room....
<larsu> Saviq: oh, hope he's ok. I'll assign to him
<Wellark> larsu: are you close on the Final Solution of the toggle switches getting out of sync?
<larsu> Saviq: thanks
<larsu> Wellark: that's a question for dednick. We decided that he'll add a timeout on the switch and reset it if the service didn't change state
<Saviq> larsu, Wellark, there's a branch https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/unity8/lp1336715.server-value-reassert/+merge/237822
<Wellark> larsu: so this solution is not changing the semantics of the switches as seen from GAction API point of view?
<larsu> Wellark: yes, the semantics are quite fine, the UI didn't react right
<Wellark> larsu: <3
<tsdgeos> Saviq: can you try to reproduce https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1251597 with http://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-mediumtests-builder-utopic-armhf/7001/artifact/work/output/*zip*/output.zip ?
<tsdgeos> i can't
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1251597 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Scope header sometimes appears in the middle of the scope" [High,Triaged]
<Saviq> tsdgeos, didn't try, but it makes sense, just link the bug'n'branch
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> Cimi: https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/flickables-speed-workaround/+merge/234298 ?
<tsdgeos> larsu: https://code.launchpad.net/~larsu/unity8/stop-using-statusicon/+merge/234502 ?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, ouch
<tsdgeos> Saviq: i don't have a x-compile setup, but now that CI passes i guess we can just approve https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/unity8/fix-cross/+merge/234818 ?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, well, not according to Colin...
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I'll have a chat with him it's good enough for now
<tsdgeos> ok
<Saviq> if
<larsu> tsdgeos: should be fixed once https://code.launchpad.net/~larsu/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/icons/+merge/236497 lands
<tsdgeos> larsu: ok
<larsu> how do you handle showing times in the correct locale? messaging menu does it the wrong way according to bug #1372061
<ubot5> bug 1372061 in Ubuntu Translations "SMS notification: time format not translatable" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1372061
<larsu> it uses QDateTime::fromString()
<larsu> the reporter suggest making the format string translatable, but that sounds wrong to me...
<larsu> QLocale::toString() ?
<tsdgeos> larsu: QDateTime::toString ?
<larsu> tsdgeos: sorry that's what I meant.
<tsdgeos> larsu: that one should work
<larsu> tsdgeos: it doesn't respect locale according to the bug (which makes sense, we pass a fixed format into it)
<tsdgeos> larsu: well, don't :D
<tsdgeos> larsu: there's a version that does it right
<larsu> tsdgeos: I think we did that because design...
<tsdgeos> larsu: if the available Qt::DateFormat don't suit you, then yes you'll have to make the string translatable
<tsdgeos> but someone from design should be told not to invent time formats
<tsdgeos> or at least if we're going to invent them
<tsdgeos> centralize them on the SDK
<larsu> right, that makes a lot of sense
<larsu> thanks for the info
<Saviq> oh look, I wonder who created a blueprint for that a year ago https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+spec/time-formatter
<tsdgeos> wohohoho
<tsdgeos> :D
<larsu> Saviq: right, this is timeformatter.cpp in unity8
<larsu> Saviq: which already does the automatically-update-when-timezone-changes part
<Saviq> larsu, yeah, but shouldn't exist in unity8 at all
<larsu> Saviq: unity8 is the only consumer of this right now. If we like the API and there's something else that wants to use it, let's move it to the toolkit
<larsu> apparently we shouldn't yet, because it does the wrong thing with the format
<larsu> ;)
<Saviq> larsu, sure, it does some wrong things, and some others - not at all
<Saviq> larsu, which is why it's not in the toolkit yet
<larsu> Saviq: that's what I just said?!
<Saviq> larsu, possibly
<mzanetti> do we have a color definition for the popver color in here? https://launchpadlibrarian.net/185198724/launcher_standard-menu.jpg
<Saviq> mzanetti, UbuntuColors.lightGrey I think?
<Saviq> mzanetti, actually probably not
<Saviq> mzanetti, since dash has f5f5f5 hardcoded
<Cimi> tsdgeos, fixed
<mzanetti> Saviq: no f5f5f5 in UbuntuColors
<mzanetti> lightGrey is 929292
<dandrader> tsdgeos, do you know/recall what I have to pass to qmake in qtdeclarative-opensource-src-5.3.0 to have the tests built?
<tsdgeos> so it's developer-build on qtbase
<tsdgeos> not sure what in qtdeclarative
<tsdgeos> dandrader: you can also just go to the folder you want and run qmake
<dandrader> tsdgeos, I mean I did "apt-get souece qtdeclarative-opensource-src;mkdir qtdeclarative-build;cd qtdeclarative-build;qmake CONFIG+=debug ../qtdeclarative-opensource-src-5.3.0"
<tsdgeos> sure now go to tests and just run qmake there
<tsdgeos> or qmake CONFIG+=debug if you want
<dandrader> tsdgeos, no tests dir in there http://paste.ubuntu.com/8532319/
<tsdgeos> dandrader: you're on the build dir
<tsdgeos> you need to run qmake over the source dir
<tsdgeos> or do
<dandrader> tsdgeos, I remember there was some magic variable I would pass to the qmake command to have the tests built as well
<tsdgeos> mkdir test_build
<tsdgeos> and run qmake there with ../omething/tests
<tsdgeos> dandrader: there probably is
<dandrader> tsdgeos, it took me quite a bit of research. but it was a while ago and I didn't write it down. so now I forgot it :/
<tsdgeos> dandrader: anything against just running qmake?
<tsdgeos> Cimi: your merge is quite weird
<tsdgeos> Cimi: shows me changes in .po files
<dandrader> tsdgeos, I don't understand how the separate tests build dir would relate to the lib build dir
<facundobatista> Holas
<dandrader> tsdgeos, but I will try it :)
<dandrader> tsdgeos, hmm, kinda works. but it only builds a very small percentage of the tests. it's missing the bulk of it, the so called "private tests"
<dandrader> tsdgeos, which are probably the tests that make use of the private apis
<dandrader> the search continues....
<tsdgeos> dandrader: ah right, add private_tests to CONFIG and you should get them
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I redid... maybe was because was based on more things on memory
<Cimi> tsdgeos, nope :\
<tsdgeos> Cimi: have you really merged unity8 and not some other branch?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, how I do now? I download the po for unity8 trunk and overwrite?
<tsdgeos> Cimi: just merge unity8 again :d
<tsdgeos> or that
<Cimi> tsdgeos, nothing to do :D
<Cimi> tsdgeos, I try to overwrite
<mzanetti> err... why is there an activityIndactor above all tests now?
<mzanetti> is that intentional?
<tsdgeos> yeah....
<tsdgeos> makes them faster
<tsdgeos> ....
<tsdgeos> :D
<dandrader> mzanetti, it's to make waitForRendering(window) pass "immediately"
<Cimi> tsdgeos, is fine now!
<mzanetti> mhm...
<tsdgeos> Cimi: good!
<tsdgeos> food
 * tsdgeos had an infection of tags
 * tsdgeos nukes everything
<tsdgeos> careful in case you had been in contact with me branches
<Zephyr1139> Has anyone else ever encountered an empty desktop with just a mouse cursor after an install of ubuntu 14.04?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: Cimi: so is https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/flickables-speed-workaround/+merge/237944 something we want for rtm or just unity9?
<tsdgeos> -1
<Cimi> tsdgeos, rtm
<tsdgeos> Cimi: it has no critical bug linked
<Cimi> tsdgeos, well the toolkit has bug
<tsdgeos> well no bug at all
<Cimi> tsdgeos, not unity8...
<Cimi> tsdgeos, but it won't happen for rtm the toolkit
<Cimi> I highly doubt it...
<tsdgeos> Cimi: i'd still want a bug attached to it or something for everything we're going to land for rtm tbh
<greyback> Zephyr1139: that often means that the unity plugin for compiz failed to start. You'd get more help from the folks in #ubuntu-desktop
<Cimi> tsdgeos,  * Are there any related MPs required for this MP to build/function as expected? Please list.
<Cimi>  * Did you perform an exploratory manual test run of your code change and any related functionality?
<Cimi>  * Did you make sure that your branch does not contain spurious tags?
<Cimi>  * If you changed the packaging (debian), did you subscribe the ubuntu-unity team to this MP?
<Cimi>  * If you changed the UI, has there been a design review?
<Cimi> ops
<Cimi> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1348557
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1348557 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Make scrolling speed resolution independent" [High,Confirmed]
<Cimi> ahaha
<Cimi> tsdgeos, if is not rtm, I have to patch few of them...
<tsdgeos> Cimi: why added "import Ubuntu.Components 1.1" ?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, grid unit
<tsdgeos> Cimi: in qml/Dash/ScopesOverviewFavorites.qml ?
<tsdgeos> but you're right
<tsdgeos> why did it work?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, did I forget to add it here?
<tsdgeos> no no
<tsdgeos> i'm just asking why you added it
<tsdgeos> when it wasn't there before
<tsdgeos> but it's right that it's weird it did work before
<Cimi> tsdgeos, because it gets from the parent probably...
<Zephyr1139> greyback, thanks.  I'll ask there too.
<tsdgeos> Cimi: so your branch changes some of the defined values, i understand the benefit of having teh same everywhere, but those values maybe were there because they were better? what's your opinion
<tsdgeos> ?
<Cimi> tsdgeos, because who of us wrote then didn't know they could have done them resolution independent
<Cimi> them
<Cimi> me included (see carousel)
<Cimi> tsdgeos, linked to the bug report
<tsdgeos> dednick: can you merge the expanded-panel-design branch?
<dednick> tsdgeos: moved back to WIP. there are some problems with it still
<tsdgeos> dednick: ok
<Saviq> mterry, you know why I had to do more changes to fix the shell PIN test?
<mterry> Saviq, I understand that the visuals were messed up, yeah.  I'd like my tap() improvements to eventually make it in, but I'm fine with your branch instead.  As long as the test gets fixed
<Saviq> mterry, already in my MP
<Saviq> mterry, it's not about the visuals even, it's the fact that it was unreliable still
<mterry> Saviq, oh then I didn't understand that.  I ran it a bunch and didn't see a failure
<Saviq> mterry, the popup got messed up, so the button inside it was messed up
<Saviq> mterry, yeah, well, it worked by chance :)
<Saviq> mterry, because the Popup tried to anchor.fill the root element
<mterry> Saviq, sure, and it's a row so it can't
<Saviq> mterry, but the root element was a Row, that doesn't like anchoring horizontally
<mterry> Saviq, but why was it clickable at all?
<mterry> Saviq, I ran in xvfbtest mode, so I didn't see what it looked like
<Saviq> mterry, well, because it existed, and by chance had some size
<Saviq> mterry, in try, if you worked through the test, you could see stuff getting broken
<Saviq> mterry, and in test (no xvfb) the window just disappeared when Popup happened
<Saviq> jeez what happened with AP? :/
<mzanetti> don't act like you'd be surprised :P
<Cimi> ahah
<Saviq> @unity: I'm prepping a silo for unity8, qtmir, papi (?), let me know if there's anything that's not top-acked that should go in
<mzanetti> Saviq: have my launcher-dconf branches?
<dandrader> Saviq, are you putting touchOwnership there?
<Saviq> dandrader, it's ACK'ed, so yeah
<mzanetti> uuhh.. the kraken is about to be relased!
<dandrader> you never know, it's a huge one. might have scared you away :)
<mzanetti> it should!
<mzanetti> :)
<dandrader> :)
<dandrader> Saviq, release the Kraken!
<Saviq> ;)
<Saviq> lp:~mterry/unity8/greeter-profiles: 0.1.16
<mterry> Saviq, guh
<mterry> Saviq, fixed
<Saviq> larsu, can you please run http://people.canonical.com/~msawicz/unity8/strip-u8-tags.py on your status-icon branch (and any local checkouts of unity8 you might have)
<Saviq> lp:~mterry/unity8/dbus-race-fix: 0.1.16
<Saviq> and that's that
<mterry> Saviq, did that tag sneak into trunk?  I probably missed it on a merge from trunk
<mterry> Saviq, dbus-race-fix tag deleted
<larsu> Saviq: can I also just delete the local branches and check them back out?
<Saviq> mterry, yeah it did
<Saviq> larsu, sure you can :)
<Saviq> larsu, but the remote one you need to clear
<larsu> Saviq: cool
<larsu> Saviq: ah, right
<mterry> Saviq, bzr has local hook support, right?  Couldn't we whip up a hook to strip tags on push?
<mterry> (for dev local machines)
<Saviq> mterry, it doesn't have a push hook
<mterry> I realize having jenkins do it is harder
<Saviq> mterry, just a commit hook
<mterry> Saviq, bummer
<Saviq> mterry, but yeah, we have a plan for a pre_push script or so
<mterry> Saviq, even so...  the latest version of strip tags is very fast.  I probably wouldn't particular notice if it was in the commit hook
<larsu> Saviq: pushing the branch after stripping the tags doesn't seem to work: No new revisions or tags to push.
<Saviq> larsu, you need to point the script at the remote branch
<Saviq> larsu, bzr doesn't keep history of tags
<Saviq> larsu, they're viral
<Saviq> which is why we're in this state in the first place :|
<larsu> how do I do that?
<Saviq> larsu, on the command line
<larsu> ah, the script accepts a branch param
<Saviq> larsu, yeah, a list
<Saviq> larsu, yeah, I know, it should complain if you don't, and it should have a --help, but you know, it was only supposed to live for a week :P
<larsu> right
<larsu> okay, done.
<Saviq> larsu, thanks
<Saviq> tsdgeos, we should bump qtmir in https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/qtmir/UbuntuKeyboardInfoQMLSingleton/+merge/236151 should we not? and depend on it in u8?
<Saviq> dandrader|afk, when you're back ↑
<tsdgeos> Saviq: hmmm
<tsdgeos> probably
<dandrader> Saviq, ok, will do that now
<Saviq> @unity: here's my list, if something's missing please let me know http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8533419/
<mzanetti> Saviq: the launcher-dconf one has related in the description... they are not *really* necessary, but would be nice to land together
<mterry> Saviq, no greeter-profiles?
<Saviq> mterry, just discussing with ted
<Saviq> dandrader, sorry, touchOwnership will have to wait for another round, mterry's ↑ branch is ready to go with some indicator changes, and for yours we need to wait for Mir to unblock qtmir
<dandrader> Saviq bumped qtmir version as requested
<dandrader> Saviq :-(
<Saviq> dednick, https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/unity8/lp1336715.server-value-reassert/+merge/237822/comments/583596 please
<Saviq> dandrader|afk, and this is fixed by your request, too https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity8/fix-shellwithpin-test/+merge/237922
<dednick> Saviq: you mean in the proposal, or in the code?
<Saviq> dednick, code better
<Saviq> I knew it
<Saviq> dandrader|afk, ah you did abstain
<Saviq> as you were, then
<dednick> Saviq: done.
<Saviq> dednick, thanks
<dednick> although my spelling suck. one miunute
<dednick> meh
<Saviq> dednick, it does ;)
<Saviq> dednick, and why 1500, that a magic value that Just Works™? and can't we get a "fuck off" signal from indicators instead and reset the value then?
<dednick> Saviq: 1500=magic. and no, it would seem that we can't
<dednick> since it's just dbus activations
<Saviq> :/
<dednick> larsu: is there a hardcoded timeout for unifying the action state change updates into a single signal?
<dednick> larsu: re the state change problem we are seeing with activations.
<dednick> larsu: as in -> state change true ->false -> true -> false -> true -> false" sends only one signal after x seconds?
<Cimi> hey tedg, can you please help us how to change role for audio? comment #4 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1378920
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1378920 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Synchronous sound notifications pause video" [High,Triaged]
<tedg> Cimi, I think rsalveti is the guy you want.
<tedg> You tag the stream in GStreamer, but there may be a Qt API for it as well.
<rsalveti> yeah, we can do that on Qt or QML
<Cimi> rsalveti, how? :)
<Cimi> rsalveti, so far, from what I can see in the code, we have just an Audio qml component
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: something broke in the launcher quicklist with utf chars
<rsalveti> audioRole: MediaPlayer.alert
<rsalveti> on the Audio component
<rsalveti> we have that on system-settings
<tsdgeos> i get CA!mara
<tsdgeos> instead of Cámara
<mzanetti> hmm
<mzanetti> tsdgeos: and idea when it happened?
<mzanetti> s/and/any/
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: nope :/
<mzanetti> ok. will find out
<mzanetti> thanks
<tedg> tsdgeos, We made camera more exciting by adding !
<tedg> mpt, On your high volume mock up have a "headphones" label in the sound indicator, which we don't do today.
<tedg> mpt, I mean the label over the slider.
<tedg> mpt, I don't see that elsewhere in the spec though
<mpt> tedg, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Sound#notification
<mpt> The visual design and wireframe+text aren’t in sync yet, sorry
<tedg> mpt, Yes, I was meaning on the menu: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Sound?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=sound-settings-volume-high.phone.png
<tedg> mpt, Not the notification
<mpt> oh, sorry
<Cimi> rsalveti, do we patch qt?
<mpt> tedg, I’ll need to discuss that with Patti, but tbh that’s a bit down my priority list
<tedg> mpt, Oh, wait, is that supposed to be a system settings screenshot?
<Cimi> rsalveti, I see this audioRole in system settings, but cannot find the property on qt doc
<mpt> tedg, yes, System Settings
<mpt> tedg, that’s why it continues onto “Phone calls:…” :-)
<tedg> mpt, So then in the indicator we just need the caption, not the lable.
<tedg> label
<mpt> yep
<tedg> mpt, Yeah, just noticed that. :-)
<tedg> K, cool.
<dednick> larsu: hey. know much about g_dbus_action_group_get ? :)
<rsalveti> Cimi: part of qt multimedia
<rsalveti> Cimi: if you want to do in qt itself, you can check how that was done in telephony-service
<rsalveti> yeah, the api is something we added, not upstream yet
#ubuntu-unity 2014-10-11
<yecril71pl> Which application handles the news protocol scheme?
#ubuntu-unity 2015-10-05
<Saviq> morning
<Saviq> greyback, hey, can you update me where are we on multi-window apps?
 * Saviq can't find a trello card for this
<mzanetti> erm...
<mzanetti> I have the apps scope unfavorited somehow
<mzanetti> someone knows how to favorite that back?
<guest42315> mzanetti, LOL
<mzanetti> :D
<guest42315> use the Falcon scope :)) from the open store
<mzanetti> hah! good one guest42315
<guest42315> :P
<guest42315> mzanetti, i want to change some settings in the way the scrolling works, the way it is now doesn't really work for me, it's too much unpredictable and the inertia is too long, i want to tweak it a beet so it doesn't  make me sick :D do you know who manages the scrolling?
<mzanetti> guest42315, unity8? touch or mouse?
<guest42315> mzanetti, touch in unity8
<mzanetti> hmm... config option available... it's Qt thing
<mzanetti> although it might depend on the device too atm...
<mzanetti> what hardware?
<guest42315> mzanetti, mx4 ota6
<guest42315> mzanetti,  in general i find the scrolling weird :D i think it's because the inertia is too long, it takes too long to stop the scrolling and the pace is strange, it's really unpredictable depending on how much you scroll
<guest42315> mzanetti, + it's inconsistent, you get diff behaviours depending on the app
<guest42315> mzanetti, try scrolling with telegram app on android and on ubuntu :P
<Saviq> dandrader, oh, a qtmir branch? /me grabs
 * Saviq needs glasses
<dandrader> Saviq, i'ts mentioned in the checklist :)
<Saviq> yeah ↑
<Saviq> dandrader|afk, can you please rebase qtmir multimonitorNext on lp:~unity-team/qtmir/build_with_clang, there's two conflicts
<dandrader> Saviq, it already has a prerequisite
<dandrader> Saviq, so I should probably rebase the prerequisite no top of build_with_clang then I guess
<Saviq> dandrader, hmm not sure that's where the conflict is actually
<Saviq> Text conflict in src/modules/Unity/Application/mirsurfaceitem.cpp
<Saviq> Text conflict in tests/modules/common/fake_mirsurface.h
<Saviq> it's criss-cross, so might be a problem in fact
<dandrader> Saviq,  if I rebae only multimonitorNext, build_with_clang changes will show in its diff
<dandrader> Saviq, but I guess we can live with that
<Saviq> dandrader, sure, I know
<Saviq> just checking where the conflict is in fact
<dandrader> Saviq, I can mention in the mp description
<Saviq> dandrader, huh, weird, I can't reproduce the conflict locally
<dandrader> So what should I do?
<dandrader> Saviq, ^
<Saviq> dandrader, nothing right now, let me try and understand what's going on :)
<Saviq> dandrader, ok, so this is where bzr is stupid, I'll have to pull two MPs from the list to get yours merging
<mhall119> Saviq: so that video I did of the Unity 8 cursor and window mode has exploded over the weekend, up to 15,000 views, people are crazy excited about it
<Saviq> mhall119, silo 22 will soon have external screen support
<mhall119> \o/
<Saviq> mhall119, as in it's building right now
<mhall119> that's what people are *really* wanting to see
<Saviq> we had a small hiccup with that before http://i.imgur.com/wpRSOFD.jpg
<Saviq> ... orly?
<mhall119> oh,what device is that Saviq?
<Saviq> mhall119, N7
<mhall119> ah,nice, looked phone-sized
<Saviq> mhall119, we had the screens swapped (external vs. internal), should be fixed in a few minutes when qtmir builds in silo 22 (we're prepping in case people are interested during QtWS we're on our way to)
<mhall119> Saviq: I'll update as soon as you tell me it's ready
<Saviq> mhall119, I'm on a coach now and will lose connectivity soon when we cross the border, you can monitor https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/445
<mhall119> thanks
<Saviq> I'll only be able to try later this evening
<guest42315> Saviq, can i share you image? http://i.imgur.com/wpRSOFD.jpg
<mterry> Saviq, when you have local chroots on your device, how do you get sbuild to find them?  (i.e. how do you point sbuild/schroot/etc to a local dir instead of /var/lib/schroots?)
<guest42315> Saviq, do you have big hands or is the n7 that small?
<mhall119> Saviq: (or anyone else on the team working on it) silo 22 wants to remove unity8 package again
<greyback> mhall119: try doing an "apt-get update" on the device before running the citrain script
<greyback> else install dmx-cursor-theme manually, before running citrain
<mhall119> I had dmz-cursor-theme installed previously....
<mhall119> oh, you know what, I did an image update, I bet that nuked the cursor theme
<Saviq> guest42315, sure, share away
<Saviq> mterry, I just used chroot usually
<mhall119> greyback: why doesn't dmz-cursor-theme get pulled in as a package dependency?
<Saviq> mhall119, it does, but citrain tool can't deal with deps not available in the silo
<mhall119> Saviq: pull deps from the repo?
<Saviq> mhall119, you have to do that manually still, yes
<Saviq> mhall119, even worse (for actual silo testing) is that with overlay citrain tool will pull all updates from overlay PPA, not just silo
<Saviq> related bug #1378245
<ubot5`> bug 1378245 in phablet-tools (Ubuntu) "citrain could use a more accurate way to upgrade from silos" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1378245
<Saviq> guest42315, those are mzanetti's hands, not sure if they're unusually big ;)
<mhall119> Saviq: can dmz-cursor-theme be added to the silo PPA? that way it would at least not break
<guest42315> Saviq, :)) thanks
<mhall119> it would also (I assume) ensure that dmz-cursor-theme lands in the daily images when silo 22 does
<Saviq> mhall119, yes, deps are resolved during image building, this is only the citrain tool's problem
<mhall119> ok
<Saviq> mhall119, just don't use citrain, use phablet-config --ppa to add the ppa, and use apt to upgrade
<Saviq> mhall119, I'd rather not add packages to the silo, it's not a demo ppa or anything, we actually want to land it at some point
 * Saviq hates android for "optimizing applications" on boot
<mhall119> Saviq: installed silo 22, now I'm off ot test it
<Saviq> have fun
<Saviq> mhall119, I'll probably lose interwebs soon, talk with dandrader about any problems with mutlimon please
<mhall119> dandrader: so it "worked" in that it switched to my TV as the display and gave be a "Your device is connected to an external screen" message on my phone
<mhall119> but I couldn't log in (pin passowrd wasn't being accepted for some reason)
<mhall119> and the mouse sometimes would get stuck before it reached the far left side of the screen
<dandrader> mhall119, so far I've only used a laptop for testing it (it doesn't show this problem). will try it on my nexus 7 now.
<Saviq> let's see how quickly I'll get through the 50MB bundle
<greyback> dandrader|afk: please add reviewing mterry's work like https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/qtmir/no-touch-no-lifecycle/+merge/272791 to your list
<mhall119> dandrader|afk: is there anything that would change the login password when it's connected to an external monitor and/or bluetooth mouse?
<greyback> mhall119: I suspect a mir bug where every click on the OSK enters that key twice
<mhall119> hmm, ok
<mhall119> greyback: if that's the case, I can test it, since my pin is 0000
<dandrader> mhall119, oh, you're using the osk
<dandrader> mhall119, from my experience it seems osk doens't handle mouse clicks
<dandrader> mhall119, try with a bluetooth keyboard
<Saviq> or does something real weird indeed
<Saviq> like backspace is a character
<dandrader> mhall119, I mean, it doesn't seem to handle mouse clicks well
<dandrader> mhall119, which device did you use? nexus 4?
<mhall119> dandrader: nexus 4, I don't have a bluetooth keyboard, but yes the OSK was adding duplicate keys when I long-press for numbers
<mhall119> I was able to get logged in and take some pictures, but the mouse getting stuck is a realy problem
<mhall119> Saviq: backspace is just backspace, as far as I can tell
<mhall119> but long-pressing 'p' for '0' resulted in '0p' being added to the password field
<dandrader> Saviq, mzanetti, do you know the state of "dynamice grid unit" support (don't know how to call it)? ie, unity8 having a per-window grid unit setting?
<Saviq> dandrader, there's very little, only some proof-of-concept work happened in London
<dandrader> Saviq, could be as simple as having a context property overriding the environment variable value....
<dandrader> Saviq, at least for immediate demo purposes...
<Saviq> dandrader, fwded you a thread with a summary from Gerry
<dandrader> oh man, that's a long story
<Saviq> dandrader, just see today's emails
<Saviq> biab
<mhall119> bregma: ping
<mhall119> Saviq: dandrader: would either of you be available at 1500 UTC tomorrow to join the Community Team Q&A to talk about all this convergence goodness you've been working on?
<dandrader> mhall119, yes, I will be around
<mhall119> awesome! One of us on the community team will get you a link
#ubuntu-unity 2015-10-06
<rutu> i tried to get the "shutdown" menu entry back into unity panel via "unity-tweak-tool --reset-unity"
<rutu> it hangs
<rutu> somebody knows where unity-panel stores its menu entries like "shutdown" ?
<rutu> it is gone here and unity-tweak-tool --reset-unity does not bring it back
<mhall119> dandrader: were you able to reproduce the problems with the mouse I was experiencing?
<dandrader> mhall119, yes. debugging it now.
<mhall119> great
<mhall119> well, not great that it's actually a bug, but great that it's not just a problem with my setup :)
<mhall119> dandrader|afk: are you available for the community Q&A now?
<mhall119> it's time
<dandrader> mhall119, back now
<dandrader> mhall119, sorry. I thought it was going to be at 13:00 UTC. so when the time came I didn't hear from you. I thought it didn't happen or something
<dandrader> mhall119, but obviously I got the time wrong :(
<dandrader> mhall119, yeah, checking the irc logs you did say 1500 UTC. sorry
<mhall119> dpm: ^^ is there time enough to have dandrader on today, or shall we do it another week?
<dpm> mhall119, dandrader, there is time, and you'd be most welcome to join, but might be better to use the whole hour on an upcoming Q&A
<dpm> we've still got some questions to answer on the pipeline
<mhall119> let's try it again in a couple of weeks then
<mhall119> I know we're got guests planned for next week already
<mhall119> maybe we can have dandrader and willcooke on together, to cover both current and future desktops
<mhall119> dandrader: Saviq: any updates to silo 22 today?
<dandrader> mhall119, I've pushed some improvements yesterday but not sure if silo 22 got rebuilt to include them
#ubuntu-unity 2015-10-07
<alf> Hi! I am trying to debug a qml app (ubuntu-system-settings). I have changed the installed qml source code to print() a message, but I don't see any output in the related log file (in .cache/upstart/...). Any idea how I can get some debugging output from the qml source code?
<alf> mzanetti: ^^ Any idea?
<mhall119> dandrader: any new build of silo 22?
<dandrader> mhall119, I'm not a lander, so I can't issue builds etc. As for the mouse bug. It won't be fixed in this silo as it's a mir issue
<dandrader> mhall119, I'm not a lander, so I can't issue builds etc. As for the mouse bug. It won't be fixed in this silo as it's a mir issue
<mhall119> ok, thanks for the update dandrader
<mhall119> dandrader: is there a Mir bug for that I can follow?
<dandrader> mhall119, no. gonna wait for this code to land before reorting a bug.
<mhall119> can you link me to it when you do please?
<dandrader> mhall119, sure
<mhall119> thanks dandrader
<mterry> cimi, you were asking for stuff to review?  https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/unity8/no-touch-no-lifecycle/+merge/272844 and related branches could use a pass
<mterry> mzanetti, your Authenticator app is not opening on latest rc-proposed...  let me grab log
<mterry> mzanetti, maybe I'm looking at the wrong place, but I don't see anything in the log
<mterry> whoops, sorry for double ping  :)
#ubuntu-unity 2015-10-08
<mzanetti> Saviq, hey
<mzanetti> Saviq, have the Authenticator issue now too. I wasn't up to date
<Saviq> mzanetti, acl
<Saviq> k
<Saviq> ltinkl, can you please merge lp:~unity-team/unity8/mousePointer in lp:~lukas-kde/unity8/liveCaption
<Saviq> ltinkl, I already resubmitted as https://code.launchpad.net/~lukas-kde/unity8/liveCaption/+merge/273792
<tsdgeos> "any changes that you land into the overlay during the landing gates open
<tsdgeos> will have no image to appear on
<tsdgeos> "
<tsdgeos> why?
<tsdgeos> what's the purpose?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, stop-gap until w+1 opens
<tsdgeos> i see
<tsdgeos> when's that expected to happen?
<tsdgeos> still a few weekd?
<tsdgeos> -d+s
<Saviq> tsdgeos, ~a month I'd say, where did you read ↑↑?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: sil2100 sent it to the list
<Saviq> phone list? can't see it there
<sil2100> tsdgeos: for OTA-7
<Saviq> ah
<sil2100> tsdgeos: since we're using the rc-proposed channel for the OTA-7 candidate
<tsdgeos> sil2100: but that is against what we were doing and it's because of the wily freeze, right?
<sil2100> tsdgeos: no, wily freeze has nothing to do with rc-proposed being frozen for now ;)
<sil2100> tsdgeos: we just want to use rc-proposed for spinning OTA-7 candidates, we'll unblock it for daily builds after release
<sil2100> Or after we validate a candidate at least
<tsdgeos> ltinkl: ping
<tsdgeos> did our autotests regress?
 * guest42315 EWWWW mailing lists 
<Saviq> d'oh
<Saviq> tsdgeos, autopilot?
<Saviq> AP is unstable all the time
<Saviq> qml should be good
<tsdgeos> Saviq: and one qml too
<tsdgeos> let me run them
<tsdgeos> here locally
<tsdgeos> Saviq: and one autopilot seemed to be effected by one of ltinkl's changes too
<ltinkl> tsdgeos, is it the dbus mock thing?
<tsdgeos> ltinkl: seemed like something in the wizard
<tsdgeos> let me dig
<Saviq> tsdgeos, if someone's getting reliable qml test failures, that's a problem, same if the autopilot failures are consistent
<tsdgeos> yeah i need to wait for the rerun
<Saviq> we should get green on QML and at worst random AP fails
<tsdgeos> agreed
<tsdgeos> ltinkl: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-deb-autopilot-runner-wily-mako/483/testReport/unity8.settings_wizard.tests.test_settings_wizard/SkipThroughSettingsWizardTestCase/test_skipping_through_wizard/
<tsdgeos> complains about Object not found with name '*' and properties {'objectName': 'reportingPage', 'visible': 'True'}.
<tsdgeos> which is something you touched recently?
<ltinkl> tsdgeos, umm ye but that's something different
<tsdgeos> ltinkl: ok
<ltinkl> tsdgeos, ok later, need to pick up kids from school :)
<tsdgeos> mterry: not what the SDK people told me about 1.3
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: Saviq: right? didn't they say "1.3 is far away" ?
 * mterry tries to find where he saw that
<mzanetti> the release, yes, zsombi said like early 2016...
<mzanetti> however, he wasn't aware of the the issue that creates
<Saviq> yeah 1.3 isn't coming soon
<mterry> OK cool
<mterry> ltinkl, I remembered that I have Friday AND Monday off, so I actually won't be able to attend the next OOBE standup
<ltinkl> mterry, ok
<mterry> Saviq, tsdgeos: I feel like we should stop shipping it on the phone then...  App authors will use it despite it not "being released" and we'll break them
<mterry> Or at least ship it with a version number like "import Ubuntu.Components 1.3dontusethis"
<tsdgeos> mterry:  i do agree
<mterry> I'll file a bug against the sdk and see what they say about an alternate versioning in the meantime
<Saviq> ack
<tsdgeos> dednick: ping
<dednick> tsdgeos: alo
<tsdgeos> dednick: what do you think of http://paste.ubuntu.com/12715158/ ?
<tsdgeos> real leak or test-leak?
<dednick> tsdgeos: give me a mo
<mterry> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1504161
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1504161 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "Stop shipping an SDK versioned "1.3" on customer phones before we release 1.3" [Undecided,New]
<Saviq> confirmed
<seb128> I don't think we do change compat for 1.3 things, do we?
<seb128> some of core apps use 1.3, it better be stable
<tsdgeos> seb128: it's totally not
<tsdgeos> our non official 1.3 branch has broken quite a bit because of changes
<tsdgeos> argably "dark corner" stuff
<tsdgeos> but still
<seb128> well, those might be bugs
<seb128> the sdk team is pushing for others to use 1.3
<seb128> and some core apps do
<seb128> so we better sort that story out
<tsdgeos> we speak to different SDK people :D
<seb128> also there was the issue of having a newer framework to depends on
<dednick> tsdgeos: i'm thinking it's a test issue. but have to make sure.
<seb128> some at least appdevs can declare that they use the current version and those apps don't get rolled out on old images not having it
<seb128> pmcgowan, ^ do you know what's the story with 1.3 is? should be stable enough that appwriters use it? or should we recommend against using it?
<mterry> seb128, part of that bug I filed is to get an official answer from sdk team
<mterry> seb128, current situation is confusing to me
<Saviq> +1
<pmcgowan> seb128, in my view and bzoltans devs can use 1.3, the api may expand but it exisitng api should not change, and we have in ota7 a new framework to reference
<pmcgowan> mterry, why did you file that bug?
<pmcgowan> that is bad data
<pmcgowan> its released
<mterry> pmcgowan, because I'm hearing different things
<pmcgowan> I can believe that
<mterry> pmcgowan, and 1.3 was released in OTA6, but it wasn't officially released
<pmcgowan> so there is a term "stable" which means different things to different people
<mterry> pmcgowan, so that was at least poor planning.  At least OTA7 will have a framework for it
<pmcgowan> mterry, true it was not official in 6
<pmcgowan> correct
<mterry> pmcgowan, so if this bug is considered fixed by OTA7, great.  But it is a valid bug
<pmcgowan> ok
<pmcgowan> you win :)
<mterry> pmcgowan, is the SDK team committed to API stability for 1.3 already?
<mterry> (that's another thing I wasn't sure about)
<pmcgowan> mterry, acc to bz and me yes
<pmcgowan> as I said it may add components and new properties but is not intended to break
<pmcgowan> we need to use it now for convergence
<mterry> pmcgowan, OK cool.  There is uncertainty on my end partly because 1.3 appeared on devices, but there was never an announcement / blog post about it.  So no clear message about using it
<mterry> Or at least, no clear message about API stabliity
<pmcgowan> mterry, yes I agree, will have zoltan clarify
<pmcgowan> the website got updated last week
<bzoltan_> tsdgeos: hi
<tsdgeos> bzoltan_: ho
<tsdgeos> bzoltan_: anything you wanted to tell me? I need to get going to the airport soon-ish
<bzoltan_> tsdgeos:  I would like to clarify few thinsg about the UITK 1.3
<bzoltan_> 1. There was no API breakage in the UITK since 0.1 ... not a single
<bzoltan_> 2. When we deprecate APIs we do it gentle, slow and well communicated ... never ad-hoc
<bzoltan_> 3. whatever is released in 1.3 can be safely used
<tsdgeos> bzoltan_: 1. you guys removed useDeprecatedToolbar in MainView in 1.2 for example, that's an API break
<bzoltan_> unstable in our terminilogy means that we keep adding components and change visuals as the design evolves, but it does not mean API breakage
<bzoltan_> tsdgeos: errr... dude, have you read the _NAME_ of the property? :D it says ... deprecated :D
<tsdgeos> bzoltan_: i know
<tsdgeos> don't tell me API was never broken
<tsdgeos> because it has
<tsdgeos> it may have been slowly done
<tsdgeos> fine
<tsdgeos> and within 1.3 things broke
<bzoltan_> tsdgeos: API deprecation is not breakage
<tsdgeos> i just don't have the link at hand at the moment to prove it
<bzoltan_> tsdgeos: bugs are not API breakage
<tsdgeos> but specially around PageHeadConfiguration
<bzoltan_> tsdgeos:  we have bugs, yes
<tsdgeos> anyhw that's not something i complain
<tsdgeos> i have not complained about that :D
<bzoltan_> tsdgeos:  we are refactoring lots of things for the desktop apps and for better performance .. bug happen
<tsdgeos> i'm complaining about mixed messages about if 1.3 should we used or not
<tsdgeos> which seems to be "yes" from some people
<tsdgeos> and "no" from some people
<bzoltan_> tsdgeos: I am just a but dissapointed about the gossips and terminology confusion
<tsdgeos> bzoltan_: i have no idea how tells you i'm gossiping
<tsdgeos> but i am not
<tsdgeos> so do not lecture me plese
<bzoltan_> tsdgeos:  I do not know who are those who say "no" but I assume they do not work on the SDK :)
<tsdgeos> bzoltan_: zsombi
<tsdgeos> and Saviq can confirm
<bzoltan_> tsdgeos:  no offense... I do not mean you
<tsdgeos> i have a plane to take, we can talk about this tomorrow if you want
<bzoltan_> tsdgeos:  zsombi never said that 1.3 should not be used.
<bzoltan_> tsdgeos:  sure, anytime
<tsdgeos> bzoltan_: well you were not in the place i was
<tsdgeos> and did not hear what i hear
<tsdgeos> i may have misunderstood
<tsdgeos> but it seemed pretty clear to me
<tsdgeos> anyhow, tomorrow more
 * tsdgeos waves
<Saviq> bzoltan_, we've been asking about when can we switch to 1.3, and use features from it a few weeks back, we've been told it's not to be used yet (as in, it's not gonna be there in any framework in the near time)
<bzoltan_> Saviq:  who told you that?
<bzoltan_> Saviq: The 1.3 is on all phones since May .. it is available for app developers since then.
<Saviq> bzoltan_, no it's not
<Saviq> bzoltan_, because there's no framework to depend on
<Saviq> bzoltan_, so app developers can't use it without their apps breaking on devices that didn't upgrade
<bzoltan_> Saviq:  1.3.1510+15.10.20150519-0ubuntu1
<Saviq> bzoltan_, and which framework do you use to ensure that SDK 1.3 is on the device your app is being installed on?
<bzoltan_> Saviq: well.. the next fw after 19th of May
<Saviq> bzoltan_, which is?
<bzoltan_> Saviq: I do not remember that
<Saviq> bzoltan_, the only frameworks post May 19th are -dev ones
<bzoltan_> Saviq:  there were few fw bumps since
<Saviq> wdym few fw bumps?
<Saviq> ubuntu-sdk-15.10-dev1
<Saviq> ubuntu-sdk-15.10-html-dev1
<Saviq> ubuntu-sdk-15.10-papi-dev1
<Saviq> ubuntu-sdk-15.10-qml-dev1
<bzoltan_> Saviq:  of course ...-dev
<Saviq> which means they're not stable as far as I understand
<bzoltan_> Saviq: I do understand you and you are right. from that point UITK 1.3 ios not stable .. it will be once we freeze it
<bzoltan_> Saviq: But it does not man that it is unsafe to use
<bzoltan_> s/man/mean/
<Saviq> well, there's miscommunication then
<Saviq> is it safe to mix 1.3 and 1.2?
<bzoltan_> more like different use of terminology
<Saviq> as we can't go for 1.3 until it's stable otherwise because the header changes and we can't look different than core apps etc.
<seb128> Saviq, you already do, bug #1503498
<ubot5`> bug 1503498 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Using both X-Ubuntu-Splash-Show-Header=true and SDK 1.3 looks bad" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1503498
<Saviq> seb128, right, our bad
<Saviq> but also stemming from the fact we thought it was safe to switch
<bzoltan_> Saviq:  mixing versions is tricky ... it should work and I know apps that mix versions without problems. But version separation is a new thing in the UITK, so it can bug
<seb128> Saviq, well, it's the other way around in that bug, some apps updated to 1.3 and have the new look, and you didn't ... but unsure how that can be resolved, some apps are on 1.2 and some on 1.3, unsure what the shell can do to know what to display
<bzoltan_> Saviq:  Why can not we go with 1.3?
<Saviq> seb128, right, I think we might be able to get the framework from an app and display one or the other
<bzoltan_> Saviq: I would go with 1.3
<Saviq> bzoltan_, maybe now we can if you tell us it's fine, but we have to update
<Saviq> all the apps we have preinstalled on the phone
<Saviq> let's make that a target for OTA8 then
<seb128> that would be good
<bzoltan_> Saviq: I have an idea how it should go... I am pushing it for 3 years without much luck :) Do you want to hear?
<seb128> we have apps still importing 0.1
<Saviq> seb128, right, framework doesn't force you to import 1.3...
<bzoltan_> Saviq: We should have a QA dashboard with the staging UITK and whatever unity8/browser/setting/etc ... the dash should show the AP results
<bzoltan_> Saviq: seb128: the point is that apps should adopt to the latest available UITK and test their apps against the staging UITK ... that way they could foresee any posble regression and flag out
<Saviq> sure, we should have autotests running on silos, too
<Saviq> we'll have Jenkaas instead, but whatever
<bzoltan_> Saviq:  The thing is that for those app developers who do not want to follow what we are doing the 1.0 and 1.2 are the safe land ... but for developers who are hanging on our IRC and read our blogpost and follow our  changes 1.3 is the cheapest way
<bzoltan_> seb128: ^
<seb128> right
<seb128> it's just that porting code to new version is work
<Saviq> sure, agreed
<seb128> so unless we get that set as an ota goal it's always coming after other work
<bzoltan_> Unstable in our terminolgy does not mean that it will crash and eat your dog :D It means that we keep adding new APIs and with a strict process we migh deprecate stuff
<seb128> should talk to pmcgowan maybe about having a goal of updating our stuff to 1.3 for ota8
<pmcgowan> good point
 * pmcgowan makes a note
<seb128> pmcgowan, thanks ;-)
<bzoltan_> seb128: Saviq: pmcgowan: The deal is that once you are on 1.3 you must watch out for possible but very unlikely changes!
<pmcgowan> bzoltan_, sure as long as they don't get in the wild on stable
<bzoltan_> But API deprecations are super rare things ...
<seb128> well, we should at least update to 1.2
<Saviq> bzoltan_, as long as you post a deprecation warning, it's fine
<bzoltan_> seb128:  That is for sure... we should have a check for that in the SDK tools
<bzoltan_> Saviq: Of course we do ... first we spam the logs, build logs, runtime logs ... then we send out mails, write blog posts...
<pmcgowan> bzoltan_, an email to the app-devel list along these lines would be helpful
<bzoltan_> pmcgowan: I write one latest tomorrow
<mhall119> Saviq: dandrader: how much of the convergence stuff I've been testing out of silo 22 is going to be in OTA 7?
<dandrader> mhall119, I don't know. And Saviq is past his EOD
<mhall119> ok, I'll try him tomorrow, thanks dandrader
<mhall119> dandrader: do you have a Mir bug # for that mouse issue we both encountered?
<Saviq> mhall119, none of it
<mhall119> Saviq: thanks, I expect I'll be asked about it once the OTA goes out
<Saviq> mhall119, it should land within a week in rc-proposed
<Saviq> maybe for the better, we'll have time to iron some things out
<mhall119> Saviq: since neither commercial device supports it yet anyway, I don't think there's a rush, I just wanted to know what to tell people if they ask
<Saviq> kk
#ubuntu-unity 2015-10-09
<tsdgeos> bzoltan_: back sorry i had to leave early yesterday, had to accomodate for me forgetting my bag and come back after 15min of walking on the rain :D
<bzoltan_> tsdgeos: :) No worries
<bzoltan_> tsdgeos: we had talked about the topic with other folks.
<bzoltan_> tsdgeos:  we can recap if you wish.
<tsdgeos> bzoltan_: that'd be great :)
<tsdgeos> Saviq: merged already?
<bzoltan_> tsdgeos:  do you want a hangout or mumble?
<tsdgeos> bzoltan_: no strong preference
<bzoltan_> tsdgeos: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/calendar/em9sdGFuLmJhbG9naEBjYW5vbmljYWwuY29t.g04rj4pc565qsh6humb980bt1k?authuser=0
<tsdgeos> pstolowski: so https://code.launchpad.net/~stolowski/unity8/pkg-version-into-varlib/+merge/272398 means you stop doing a dpkg -l on runtime on the plugin?
<pstolowski> tsdgeos, yes
<mzanetti> greyback_, you don't happen to know of a way where I can figure the connected screens in qml?
<greyback_> mzanetti: the multimonitor branch has a qml Screens plugin, which returns a model of the screens
<mzanetti> greyback_, qtmir?
<greyback_> yeah
<mzanetti> ah... I was reading through the unity8 multimonitor branch
<mzanetti> thanks
<mzanetti> perfect, just what I was looking for
<greyback_> cool
<Saviq> tsdgeos, "merged already"?
<tsdgeos> Saviq: nothing :D ignore me
<Saviq> ack
<pstolowski> mzanetti, hey, i'm going to land my unity8 change in silo 35
<mzanetti> Saviq, you ok with that? ^
<mzanetti> pstolowski, saviq is currently landing the things for us, please sync with him on conflicts
<mzanetti> pstolowski, apart from that, I'm fine with landing it
<Saviq> pstolowski, you rebuilt today? there was a unity8 landing overnight
<pstolowski> Saviq, yes, I rebuilt ~2hrs ago
<Saviq> pstolowski, ok go for it then, leave a note to QA that they're packaging changes alone
<Saviq> so they don't spend a lifetime testing it
<pstolowski> Saviq, it's packaging change for unity8 only, in the plugin there is actual code change for this fix
<Saviq> pstolowski, sure, I mean so they don't spend a lifetime testing the shell
<pstolowski> Saviq, ah, ok, yeah
<Saviq> ltinkl, dropped bug #1504538 on you since you're the last that touched the screen grabber :)
<ubot5`> bug 1504538 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Screenshots are not orientated properly" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1504538
<tsdgeos> ltinkl: reportingPage vs reporting_page ?¿
<ltinkl> tsdgeos, ye, working on it :)
<tsdgeos> k
<ltinkl> Saviq, hmm, unlikely I broke something there... but let's see
<Saviq> ltinkl, oh no, I'm not saying you broke it
<Saviq> ltinkl, just you touched it last, so might as well fix the bug :)
<ltinkl> Saviq, haha, fair enough :)
<Saviq> ltinkl, not critical of course
<Saviq> ltinkl, on that note, we should have a test for the fix you made last night
<ltinkl> Saviq, which one? the plaintext?
<Saviq> feed some \n\n into a notification and check that lineCount ends up expected
<Saviq> yup
<ltinkl> Saviq, ok
<Saviq> ltinkl, but that, too, is medium prio
<Saviq> will add a bug so we don't forget
<ltinkl> Saviq, thx
<Saviq> mzanetti, noticed we're not rotating in windowed mode, that on purpose?
<Saviq> or just Not Yet There™?
<mzanetti> Saviq, not really on purpose, no. more like not implemented yet
<Saviq> ack
<Saviq> ltinkl, bug #1504549
<ubot5`> bug 1504549 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "No unit test for multiline notifications" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1504549
<ltinkl> Saviq, ack
<dandrader> mzanetti, what's the URL to that silos page?
<Saviq> dandrader, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/
<dandrader> Saviq, thanks
<mzanetti> dandrader, hey, about this one: https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity8/noStretchOnResize/+merge/271604
<mzanetti> dandrader, just to make sure we're not both waiting on each other...
<mzanetti> so far my assumption is you'll fix the out-of-sync resizing
<mzanetti> but we're not going for any outline or something that would require design interaction
<mzanetti> does that match with your state on it?
<dandrader> mzanetti, I've a big update in the works in https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/unity8/noStretchOnResize-WIP
<dandrader> mzanetti, gonna push to that MP once it's ready (almost there)
<dandrader> mzanetti, a much larger change though
<dandrader> mzanetti, yes, no outline
<mzanetti> ack
<Saviq> ltinkl, mzanetti, https://code.launchpad.net/~lukas-kde/unity8/platformPlugin/+merge/273974/comments/691480
<mzanetti> Saviq, don't think so... in pocketPC mode you still don't want to shut down the phone
<ltinkl> Saviq, ye a good question :) I tend to think a phone is still a phone, with just some external devices connected
<mzanetti> well, I guess design could convince me otherwise...
<mzanetti> we've discussed this for a while this morning and came to this conclusion
<mzanetti> Saviq, as indicated by the bug kgunn reported, he seems to expect this particular thing to still behave like a phone too
<mzanetti> unless design comes up with some more complete story around it, IMO this is the best we can do
<mzanetti> s/unless/until/
<Saviq> ok
<Saviq> ltinkl, you mention some supported values (like computer, laptop etc.) in the doc
<Saviq> ltinkl, but then use only one of them (and two others) in the code
<Saviq> that on purpose?
<kgunn> mzanetti: i honestly didn't think about it until i just read saviq's comment
<ltinkl> Saviq, yup, our devices don't get detected, so the property is empty; unlike regular laptops/PCs
<kgunn> and i do think we'll likely need to change policies there somehow
<kgunn> e.g. mouse movement should also wakeup screen
<Saviq> oh yeah, that's for sure
<mzanetti> kgunn, definitely... silo0 actually did that
<ltinkl> kgunn, the phone screen?
<Saviq> ltinkl, both screens
<Saviq> ltinkl, and phone screen if there's no external one, I'd say so
<ltinkl> Saviq, why the phone? there's just the notice
<ltinkl> Saviq, ah right, in case of no monitor attached
<Saviq> or maybe suspending the phone should disconnect the mouse so they can both go to sleep
<kgunn> well, there is a potential of a configuration w/o a screen too
<kgunn> s/screen/external monitor
<ltinkl> ye
 * Saviq wonders if BT connection can be established when phone deep-sleep
<mzanetti> yes
<ltinkl> well I still do think that for this very case of power button, it should dim the screen on the phone and bring up the power dialog on a PC
<Saviq> then kbd/mouse input should wake yeah
<Saviq> ltinkl, eek, so unexpected
<Saviq> ltinkl, you need to do one, or the other :)
<Saviq> not both
<mzanetti> Saviq, in deep-sleep, it wakes up like twice a minute for a few secs and works through things
<Saviq> mzanetti, ack
<mzanetti> there's a chance the mouse gave up in the meantime... but normally it would work
<Saviq> and if it doesn't straight away you'd just press the power button on the phone
<ltinkl> Saviq, why unexpected? people are used to their phone power button to handle the screen, not to shutdown; why change it depending on whether we get a mouse connected?
<Saviq> and if connected to power, it would work because it won't deep sleep
<Saviq> ltinkl, if it blanks the phone screen (I'm not saying it shouldn't), it shouldn't show the dialog
<Saviq> ltinkl, because then you press the phone power button to see the clock (when we have the phone working as a phone still despite an external screen)
<Saviq> and the dialog comes up
<ltinkl> Saviq, well wait... it doesn't show the dialog :)
<Saviq> or something
<mzanetti> yeah, I'm with ltinkl here... even if I dock my phone to a pc, I still expect the power button to act phone-ish, not like the Power button on my laptop
<Saviq> ltinkl, owait, I misunderstood
<ltinkl> seems so :)
<Saviq> ltinkl, I read "show the dialog on the PC"
<Saviq> as "show the dialog on the external screen"
<ltinkl> in "PC mode"
<ltinkl> like a true PC, desktop mode
<Saviq> ltinkl, you mean, *on a PC* ;)
<Saviq> not in PC mode
<Saviq> ltinkl, mzanetti, should it also dim the external screen do you think?
<mzanetti> right now I'd say yes
<ltinkl> can't do
<ltinkl> can we?
<mzanetti> but again, I'd allow design to convince me otherwise if they come up with a complete story
<Saviq> sure we can
<Saviq> ltinkl, just disable the output
<Saviq> ltinkl, screen suspends
<ltinkl> how do we dim the external monitor?
<ltinkl> ah ok
<Saviq> what your laptop does today
<Saviq> I think we actually do that with the phone already
<Saviq> lemme connect it to my monitor
 * mzanetti waits for the crash :D
<ltinkl> well I was thinking "dim == change the brightness" which we can't do obviously
<ltinkl> (for an external monitor)
<mzanetti> there are some that allow that too
<greyback_> mir doesn't have any knobs for that (yet?)
<mzanetti> sounds like we found some new trello cards
<mzanetti> handling display/kbd brightness buttons
<ltinkl> Saviq, from my MP: "To get access to platform properties like form factor to be able to distinguish whether we run on a PC or on a phone/tablet."
<ltinkl> Saviq, "on _a_ PC"
<ltinkl> :)
<greyback_> as it's relevant, mir is gaining api to allow shell send hint to clients of the form factor the shell has decided
<Saviq> ltinkl, I think morphis might be interested in the chassis bit (re: bluetooth device class)
<morphis> Saviq: for sure
<Saviq> ok no, we just go *black*
<mzanetti> heh :D
<ltinkl> morphis, hi, what do you need it for exactly?
<Saviq> morphis, https://code.launchpad.net/~lukas-kde/unity8/platformPlugin/+merge/273974
<Saviq> http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/systemd/hostnamed/
<morphis> ltinkl: setting the bluetooth device class
<ltinkl> morphis, setting? isn't that what the device already provide?
<morphis> ltinkl: it isn't set in hardware
<ltinkl> morphis, ah
<morphis> you have to configure that once you startup the bluetooth stack
<ltinkl> morphis, is it bluez5 btw?
<morphis> yes
<ltinkl> morphis, http://api.kde.org/frameworks-api/frameworks5-apidocs/bluez-qt/html/index.html
<ltinkl> morphis, there you go
<morphis> hostnamed is one of the things we're using
<Saviq> ltinkl, I think you're missing the point
<ltinkl> Saviq, ye maybe :)
<morphis> ltinkl: I don't need anything to access bluez5 :)
<Saviq> ltinkl, morphis maintains the BT stack for us :)
<ltinkl> ah yes, that was the missing point :)
<morphis> :)
<Saviq> ltinkl, he needs somewhere to read the hardware form factor
<Saviq> ltinkl, to set the device class appropriately
<morphis> Saviq: the approach from https://code.launchpad.net/~lukas-kde/unity8/platformPlugin/+merge/273974 will only work for devices which provide the DMI interface
<Saviq> seems like hostnamed could be it (we'd have to see where it gets the value)
<Saviq> morphis, oh ok, so that wraps DMI
<morphis> so not on our Touch devices
<morphis> yes
<Saviq> ok so as you were ;D
<morphis> bluez4 did access DMI directly and now we're using hostnamed for that
<morphis> Saviq: yeah :)
<ltinkl> then I'd say have a look at hostnamed code; the docu says: "will be determined automatically from DMI/SMBIOS/ACPI firmware information"
<Saviq> and we need a fallback for that on android
<morphis> ltinkl: exactly that is what it does
<morphis> Saviq: so right now it looks like this:
<morphis> 1. If hostnamed is present and has the chassis property set, we will take that
<morphis> 2. If /etc/ubuntu-touch-session.d/android.conf has the FORM_FACTOR variable set, we will use that
<mzanetti> Saviq, summarized my thoughts https://code.launchpad.net/~lukas-kde/unity8/platformPlugin/+merge/273974/comments/691489
<Saviq> mzanetti, already replied
<morphis> mzanetti: +1
<morphis> ltinkl: you might want to use the FORM_FACTOR variable as fallback too if you need more information on non-pc platforms
<ltinkl> morphis, does it use the same values?
<ltinkl> morphis, as hostnamed
<morphis> ltinkl: right now it only uses smartphone and tablet
<morphis> but I would vote for using the same values there
<morphis> everything else doesn't make sense
<morphis> ltinkl: but respect that this variable isn't there yet
<morphis> I will introduce it soon for all devices (mako, flo, krillin, arale)
<ltinkl> morphis, hmm, what I'd like to see is hostnamed uses a config file, and we fill it with our own default values for the known products
<Saviq> morphis, we only really need to know if we're on a pc now
<Saviq> ltinkl, yeah, if only hostnamed accepted that upstream ;)
<ltinkl> morphis, then you wouldn't need a separate config file
<morphis> ltinkl: we could try to extend systemd, yes :)
<ltinkl> Saviq, I think it would, those properties are read/write
<morphis> they are rw?
<ltinkl> yes
<morphis> why that?
<Saviq> ltinkl, we need to think about replacing that whole file with something smarter (see ubuntu-phone ML re: bluetooth device class)
<ltinkl> man hostnamectl
<Saviq> ltinkl, when we get there, that will definitely be one option
<morphis> ltinkl: I see
<morphis> ltinkl, Saviq: we could also go the way that we setup an upstart job on touch which calls hostnamectl set-chassis <value from FORM_FACTOR>
<ltinkl> yup, that would be nice
<ltinkl> (if we can't go with a config file)
<morphis> ltinkl: still have to extend systemd to acccept "smartphone"
<ltinkl> I don't see why not, the other systemd services have them too
<ltinkl> morphis, there is a value for that already, "handset"
<Saviq> morphis, yeah, it feels like hostnamed would be "downstream" for our whole solution for the android.conf replacement
<Saviq> morphis, especially as we have more values than fit there
<Saviq> but sounds like bug #1427106 could be fixed with hostnamed
<ubot5`> bug 1427106 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "[System Settings] There should be a way to set a custom device name" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1427106
<morphis> ltinkl: hm
<ltinkl> Saviq, so for that bug, there is a way
<ltinkl> Saviq, at the same service, there is PrettyHostname field that can be set
<morphis> ltinkl: that is doable if we take "handset" for our phones
<ltinkl> Saviq, which is basically your custom device name
<morphis> ltinkl, Saviq: https://github.com/systemd/systemd/blob/master/src/hostname/hostnamed.c#L101
<ltinkl> morphis, haa nice, so /etc/machine-info it is :)
<morphis> ltinkl: so we have that config file already
<ltinkl> even better
<morphis> ltinkl: only the question if our hostnamed in the overlay-ppa already supports it :)
<ltinkl> morphis, heh, easy to try out :)
<ltinkl> morphis, this is krillin as of now: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12724041/
<ltinkl> morphis, let me try to create that config file there
<morphis> works
<ltinkl> ok :)
<ltinkl> morphis, you mean with your custom config?
<morphis> so now the questions is where does /etc/machine-info come from
<morphis> ltinkl: just added CHASSIS="handset" to /etc/machine-info and restarted hostnamed
<morphis> then it turned up in hostnamectl
<ltinkl> nowhere currently, I guess we need to ship it with the device images
<morphis> not sure if we are not doing that already
<ltinkl> no idea
<morphis> otherwise we can easily do that
<morphis> ltinkl, Saviq: I will take care to sort that
<ltinkl> morphis, great, thx
<morphis> but good that we've found this
<morphis> then we don't need this FORM_FACTOR one anymore
<ltinkl> heh, it now supports "watch" as well as the form factor :D
 * ltinkl missing "brain_implant"
<morphis> :D
<Saviq> morphis, ltinkl, I'd say it gets generated with defaults by hostnamed
<morphis> possible
<ltinkl> Saviq, generated? I don't have it
<morphis> but I doubt that on the phone if the file isn't mounted as read-write
<Saviq> ltinkl, on phone I do
<ltinkl> ah
<morphis> on mako it exists
<Saviq> but indeed on laptop I don't
<ltinkl> so which package does it come from?
<ltinkl> if any
<Saviq> ooh that's where PRETTY_HOSTNAME is stored
<Saviq> ltinkl, must come from device tarball
<ltinkl> ok, so we can also ship the form factor thingy
<morphis> right
<ltinkl> on PC it's probably only detected at runtime
<ltinkl> since a PC has a BIOS
<tsdgeos> mzanetti: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/unity8/use_sdk12/+merge/273182/comments/691502
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, mhm, fair enough
<mzanetti> tsdgeos, but hmm... if we're going to move to 1.3 for ota8, we probably should get those fixed asap
<tsdgeos> one is merged into staging already
<tsdgeos> the other one let me check
 * tsdgeos opens
<tsdgeos> https://code.launchpad.net/~zsombi/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/abstractbutton_longpress/+merge/272926 hasn't landed yet
<tsdgeos> or it has
<tsdgeos> it has
<tsdgeos> let me retriiger CI then
<tsdgeos> done
<TJ-> is anyone actively investigating bug 987060 ?
<ubot5`> bug 987060 in Unity HUD "massive memory leak in unity-panel-service and hud-service when invoking the hud on Firefox profiles with large amounts of bookmarks LTS 12.04 14.04" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/987060
#ubuntu-unity 2016-10-10
<om26er> mzanetti: ping
<om26er> mzanetti: what are your thoughts on bug 1630337 can we get that implemented ?
<ubot5> bug 1630337 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Need DBus API to get current co-ordinates of the Pointer" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1630337
<om26er> for anyone else reading, we need this for Autopilot to animate the mouse pointer under Mir based desktop session.
 * om26er wonders if we could have a dbus signal on when the shell switches modes (desktop to touch and vice versa)
<mzanetti> om26er, I still stand by my opinion... you want so many internals of unity8, just start it in testability mode
<om26er> Tools must rely on APIs not on internal details.
<mzanetti> you've got all you want there... IMO it's wrong to set up a setting testing interface just for autopilot when we already made things available for autopilot
<mzanetti> well, that's a fair argument...
<mzanetti> om26er, but we have the autopilot helper thingies for that, which are supposed to be stable
<mzanetti> or well, an "API" at least
<om26er> mzanetti: that would be over-doing things, even a simple test would restart unity to enable testability.
<mzanetti> don't restart it all the time
<om26er> X11 provides these APIs, we expect a Mir based server to be our friend as well :)
<mzanetti> just configure the testing host to have unity8 always in testability mode
<mzanetti> X11 is broken
<mzanetti> which is why we have mir
<om26er> its not always about a lab like environment, people run tests on their *own* desktops all the time, We should not restart their session.
<om26er> For us number1 priority is to get pointer co-ordinates. Then a dbus signal that tells if a mode switch happened i.e. touch to pointer etc. It would also be good to have current orientation but that can be fixed at mirout' level I assume.
<om26er> What tells Unity8 to switch to Desktop mode vs touch mode ? Is there an event system that an external process could hook into to get those signals ?
<kaisoz> hi!
<Saviq> om26er, there's a gsetting
<Saviq> com.canonical.Unity8 usage-mode
<Saviq> but that might not be long-term
#ubuntu-unity 2016-10-11
<kaisoz> hi
<Fudge> hi
<kaisoz> hi there
<Saviq> kaisoz, Fudge, if you guys have questions, best ask them - don't wait for someone to respond to the "hi" :)
<kaisoz> thanks Saviq!! Actually I'm just hanging around at the moment :D
<Saviq> ok, hi then! :)
<kaisoz> hahaha
<kaisoz> :)
<kaisoz> hi there
#ubuntu-unity 2016-10-12
<Fudge> can I talk about a Compiz crash in up to date Yakkety?
<bregma> Fudge, you might be better off asking about Compiz in Yakkety on #ubuntu-desktop
<ahayzen> Hi, i was wondering if there are any autopilot helpers for switching focus between windows under unity8/mir ? As i've found ways of doing it under unity7/x11 but these don't work with unity8/mir :-/
 * mterry is having fun patching dbus to be relocatable
<Saviq> ahayzen, don't think there are any, no, but should be relatively easy to write
<Fudge> thanks ill do that
#ubuntu-unity 2016-10-13
<kaisoz> hi!
<greyback> dednick: hey, could I get you to have a look at this https://code.launchpad.net/~gerboland/qtubuntu/active-decision-refactor/+merge/308353
<greyback> it touches something you worked on previously
<dednick> greyback: sure
<greyback> thanks
<greyback> dednick: quick testcase added
<kaisoz> hi
<oscon> hi can anyone guide me with unity8 installation ? i tried installing but nothing works. I can't open any app other than scopes
<kaisoz> anybody here? I have a question... it looks like the Greeter is loaded when the user turns off the screen. It makes sense, since in that situation the Greeter is already in  memory and ready for when the user turns the screen on
<kaisoz> my question is.. is there any way to detect when the screen has been turned on?
<ads20000> Is it now recommended again to use the Stable Phone Overlay PPA for testing Unity 8 again? A while ago the people on the CI Train IRC (I think) said that wasn't designed to be used as a repository and introduced a triple landing system where they would land new Unity 8 packages on the PPA, 16.10 and 16.04 via SRUs...
<ads20000> and they added a thing to the descriptor of the Stable Phone Overlay PPA saying it wasn't recommended to be used as a repo, but it seems they've removed that now
#ubuntu-unity 2016-10-15
<Zic> Hi here, just a quick question regarding code of Unity 8: I'm aware that Unity 8 use a lot of QML, but QML permit designing UI and also do some "logic code". Most of apps that used Qt/QML that I saw just use QML for UI design, and C++ for "logic code", what is the point with Unity 8?
<Zic> when I look to http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/trunk/files, it seems that the logic code is also writen in QML, and the C++ code in src/ is just wrapper
<Zic> I also heard that some parts were finally ported from QML to C++, as performances expected does not hit the require quality, does it concern all core parts or just some?
<Zic> I found an all-explicative post on developer's blog which explain that: https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/blog/2016/03/23/ride-us-road-ui-toolkit-20/ // so the Ubuntu toolkit is ported from QML to C++ but the API just expose QML, so convergent apps should use QML and JS by default, and C++ backend if they need some complex logic
<Zic> thanks anyway and sorry for the monolog, have a nice day :)
#ubuntu-unity 2018-10-12
<gadago> Did fluffypony have a bad accident or something? https://youtu.be/uuAY5Y_INYQ?t=14s
<gadago> I dont need free wifi
<GrotesqueXi> emaczen: do you need a .25" ball or the whole ball bearing .25" diameter?
<GrotesqueXi> Whiskey27: You are here in #fedora-unregistered because you are not registered or identified with freenode. See https://freenode.net/kb/answer/registration or /msg nickserv help register for more information.
<GrotesqueXi> operate*
<GrotesqueXi> dreamcat4: unlikely
<GrotesqueXi> romainl: my evil self broke the builds
<GrotesqueXi> EC2 does that for me.
<avihTp> But it's under NDA
<avihTp> I needed  --strip-components=1
<avihTp> BarnabasDK, I was curious if OpenSSL 1.1.1 would be available in Ubuntu 18.10. I doubt it because it's so late to the game and the release is probably frozen
<Guest62531> see the "Baqend: Scalable Real-Time Queries" section
<Guest62531> iCookie... did you get it?
<kujoQK> Peetz0r: that's already a feat
<kujoQK> just one of C's quirks
<kujoQK> do ${word}upload
<KyrosMd> sud0x3: it may if he knew how to use gdb but i try not to assume whether someone does or does not know something :)
<KyrosMd> <unlord_> hi
<KyrosMd> remyo: right, most keyboards have 2, like shift.
<KyrosMd> the only part we always run is the actual presubmit check, not the build/tests
<booshibontonmy> what's the easiest self balancing bst to implement?
<booshibontonmy> Jan-, you have a point
<nahuelxq> Boobs and nerds, just like cheese and crackers
<nahuelxq> m (Either e a) -> ExceptT e m a
<nahuelxq> n4dir, thats so untrue printf doesn't teach you programming sys calls.
<nahuelxq> no help for window-resizing
<nahuelxq> "If either of the files dot or dot-dot are specified as the basename portion of an operand (that is, the final pathname component) or if an operand resolves to the root directory, rm shall write a diagnostic message to standard error and do nothing more with such operands."
<nahuelxq> if it was used
<gpap> wolfram alpha says 641 x 6700417
<gpap> which is set to false which is why the initial restore worked
<gpap> also see the bash section if you're interested in CLI/scripting https://github.com/EbookFoundation/free-programming-books/blob/master/free-programming-books.md#bash
<gpap> Wrong link :)
<Iamnachorc> notmike: I don't recommend using UUIDs
<Iamnachorc> Google "systemd <type>" where type would be service, timer, target, mount, etc..
<[Echelon]VW> any resources on ltree vs adjacency list + recursive CTEs?
<[Echelon]VW> without special consideration in an implementation, the simulation is likely to be different each time
#ubuntu-unity 2018-10-13
<tushar> Hi ChanServ , I am facing problem of sudden wifi device disappear from 16.04 while it still shows on 18.04 , here is my log https://paste.ee/p/HaPvB. is this right channel for asking help ?
